# NATO wants to crush Kaliningrad



## Baron

What's about Russia crushes NATO? Imbeciles like armenian jew Harrigan provokes WWIII.
It is understandable why only paid by CIA 'Russian' Fifth Column supports ideas like 'democracy' and 'human rights'. Most of Russians wants to stop any relationship with the West and western institutions.
The WWIII is coming and guilty on it are not Russians

_But U.S. forces believe they know how to crack Kaliningrad, Gen Jeff Harrigan, commander of U.S. Air Forces in Europe, told reporters including Breaking Defense’s Sydney Freedberg, Jr. “We train to that,” Harrigian said. “We think through those plans all the time, and… if that would ever come to fruition, we’d be ready to execute.”_

Russia's Kaliningrad Territory Is Armed to The Teeth. NATO Wants to Crush It in a War.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Good. Russia sucks.


----------



## konradv

Baron said:


> The WWIII is coming and guilty on it are not Russians


Anyone that hates the U.S.that much has a lot of never using Uncle Sam as an avi.


----------



## K9Buck

Russians have spread more misery and suffering over the past 100 years than any other people on the planet.  They have been a great force for evil and remain so.


----------



## Natural Citizen

NATA wants to stay relevant as long as it can. That's what NATA wants.


----------



## Trizub

Russia should give Konigsburg back to Germany.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney

Baron said:


> What's about Russia crushes NATO? Imbeciles like armenian jew Harrigan provokes WWIII.
> It is understandable why only paid by CIA 'Russian' Fifth Column supports ideas like 'democracy' and 'human rights'. Most of Russians wants to stop any relationship with the West and western institutions.
> The WWIII is coming and guilty on it are not Russians
> 
> _But U.S. forces believe they know how to crack Kaliningrad, Gen Jeff Harrigan, commander of U.S. Air Forces in Europe, told reporters including Breaking Defense’s Sydney Freedberg, Jr. “We train to that,” Harrigian said. “We think through those plans all the time, and… if that would ever come to fruition, we’d be ready to execute.”_
> 
> Russia's Kaliningrad Territory Is Armed to The Teeth. NATO Wants to Crush It in a War.



There will be no W.W. III and only proxy-wars. 

Stop dreaming of a Great Bear rising with a Dragon to kill the Bald Eagle because you grew up under Stalinist way of thinking...

Russia, China, North Korea and Iran do not want a W.W. III because if they start one they will lose badly even if the world is a few billion less people afterwards...


----------



## Baron

konradv said:


> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> The WWIII is coming and guilty on it are not Russians
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone that hates the U.S.that much has a lot of never using Uncle Sam as an avi.
Click to expand...


Do you want to burn?
I'm not.


----------



## Baron

Trizub said:


> Russia should give Konigsburg back to Germany.



Ukraine & Polska all stolen territorials to Russia and Germany too.


----------



## Baron

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's about Russia crushes NATO? Imbeciles like armenian jew Harrigan provokes WWIII.
> It is understandable why only paid by CIA 'Russian' Fifth Column supports ideas like 'democracy' and 'human rights'. Most of Russians wants to stop any relationship with the West and western institutions.
> The WWIII is coming and guilty on it are not Russians
> 
> _But U.S. forces believe they know how to crack Kaliningrad, Gen Jeff Harrigan, commander of U.S. Air Forces in Europe, told reporters including Breaking Defense’s Sydney Freedberg, Jr. “We train to that,” Harrigian said. “We think through those plans all the time, and… if that would ever come to fruition, we’d be ready to execute.”_
> 
> Russia's Kaliningrad Territory Is Armed to The Teeth. NATO Wants to Crush It in a War.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There will be no W.W. III and only proxy-wars.
> 
> Stop dreaming of a Great Bear rising with a Dragon to kill the Bald Eagle because you grew up under Stalinist way of thinking...
> 
> Russia, China, North Korea and Iran do not want a W.W. III because if they start one they will lose badly even if the world is a few billion less people afterwards...
Click to expand...


NWO & Deep State badly need WWIII


----------



## Baron

K9Buck said:


> Russians have spread more misery and suffering over the past 100 years than any other people on the planet.  They have been a great force for evil and remain so.



Do you mind Russian Jews?
Jewish communist and perestroika genocide 
cost more as 70m Russian lives


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney

Baron said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's about Russia crushes NATO? Imbeciles like armenian jew Harrigan provokes WWIII.
> It is understandable why only paid by CIA 'Russian' Fifth Column supports ideas like 'democracy' and 'human rights'. Most of Russians wants to stop any relationship with the West and western institutions.
> The WWIII is coming and guilty on it are not Russians
> 
> _But U.S. forces believe they know how to crack Kaliningrad, Gen Jeff Harrigan, commander of U.S. Air Forces in Europe, told reporters including Breaking Defense’s Sydney Freedberg, Jr. “We train to that,” Harrigian said. “We think through those plans all the time, and… if that would ever come to fruition, we’d be ready to execute.”_
> 
> Russia's Kaliningrad Territory Is Armed to The Teeth. NATO Wants to Crush It in a War.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There will be no W.W. III and only proxy-wars.
> 
> Stop dreaming of a Great Bear rising with a Dragon to kill the Bald Eagle because you grew up under Stalinist way of thinking...
> 
> Russia, China, North Korea and Iran do not want a W.W. III because if they start one they will lose badly even if the world is a few billion less people afterwards...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> NWO & Deep State badly need WWIII
Click to expand...


You mean Russia, China, Iran, North Korea, Venezuela, Mexico and El Salvador would like one but with Trump at the helm will most likely have to settle for proxy-wars instead?

Sure, and that is the daily routine and you may not have notice er have been in World War III since the 1950's but no one want to call it what is really going on and that is a World War with terrorism being the weapon of choice...


----------



## Stratford57

Trizub said:


> Russia should give Konigsburg back to Germany.


As soon as Ukraine gives SE Ukraine back to Russia and Galichina back to Poland. Thanks God Crimea has already returned back to Russia in spite of all the madness produced bu the West.




CIS-EMO political analyst of an International Monitoring Organization, Stanislav Byshok :

So, what is Ukraine, really? And when did it begin? Ukraine gained independence by leaving the Soviet Union in 1991, for the first time in the entire history of that territory (I use the word “territory” because the Ukraine,  means “the Borderland” – just like in Western Europe they have “the Netherlands”). There had been no independent Ukraine before the Soviet Union collapsed. In different times, various regions of what we now know as Ukraine were part of the Russian Empire, Austria-Hungary, Poland, the Ottoman Empire, and even the Byzantine Empire. Ukraine was made a united political entity only inside the Soviet Union.

http://www.fort-russ.com/2016/04/the-truth-about-ukraine-byshoks-lecture.html


----------



## Trizub

Baron said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> Russia should give Konigsburg back to Germany.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ukraine & Polska all stolen territorials to Russia and Germany too.
Click to expand...


There is no former German territory in Ukraine. Russia should hand Karelia back to Finland, the Kuril Islands to Japan and of course Crimea to Ukraine.


----------



## harmonica




----------



## Trizub

Stratford57 said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> Russia should give Konigsburg back to Germany.
> 
> 
> 
> As soon as Ukraine gives SE Ukraine back to Russia and Galichina back to Poland. Thanks God Crimea has already returned back to Russia in spite of all the madness produced bu the West.
> View attachment 280479
> 
> CIS-EMO political analyst of an International Monitoring Organization, Stanislav Byshok :
> 
> So, what is Ukraine, really? And when did it begin? Ukraine gained independence by leaving the Soviet Union in 1991, for the first time in the entire history of that territory (I use the word “territory” because the Ukraine,  means “the Borderland” – just like in Western Europe they have “the Netherlands”). There had been no independent Ukraine before the Soviet Union collapsed. In different times, various regions of what we now know as Ukraine were part of the Russian Empire, Austria-Hungary, Poland, the Ottoman Empire, and even the Byzantine Empire. Ukraine was made a united political entity only inside the Soviet Union.
> 
> http://www.fort-russ.com/2016/04/the-truth-about-ukraine-byshoks-lecture.html
Click to expand...


You're wrong, there was an independent Ukraine from 1918-1921. That's Polak propaganda and Ukraine doesn't mean borderland, that's used by it's enemies to diminish it.

Ukrainian People's Republic - Wikipedia

West Ukrainian People's Republic - Wikipedia

No part of Ukraine belongs to Russia or Poland. Poland should hand Peremyshl to Ukraine and Russia should hand Kuban to Ukraine. Russian imperialists should get out of Crimea.


----------



## Stratford57

Trizub said:


> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> Russia should give Konigsburg back to Germany.
> 
> 
> 
> As soon as Ukraine gives SE Ukraine back to Russia and Galichina back to Poland. Thanks God Crimea has already returned back to Russia in spite of all the madness produced bu the West.
> View attachment 280479
> 
> CIS-EMO political analyst of an International Monitoring Organization, Stanislav Byshok :
> 
> So, what is Ukraine, really? And when did it begin? Ukraine gained independence by leaving the Soviet Union in 1991, for the first time in the entire history of that territory (I use the word “territory” because the Ukraine,  means “the Borderland” – just like in Western Europe they have “the Netherlands”). There had been no independent Ukraine before the Soviet Union collapsed. In different times, various regions of what we now know as Ukraine were part of the Russian Empire, Austria-Hungary, Poland, the Ottoman Empire, and even the Byzantine Empire. Ukraine was made a united political entity only inside the Soviet Union.
> 
> http://www.fort-russ.com/2016/04/the-truth-about-ukraine-byshoks-lecture.html
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're wrong, there was an independent Ukraine from 1918-1921. That's Polak propaganda and Ukraine doesn't mean borderland, that's used by it's enemies to diminish it.
> 
> Ukrainian People's Republic - Wikipedia
> 
> West Ukrainian People's Republic - Wikipedia
> 
> No part of Ukraine belongs to Russia or Poland. Poland should hand Peremyshl to Ukraine and Russia should hand Kuban to Ukraine. Russian imperialists should get out of Crimea.
Click to expand...

Another brainwashed Ukrainian has joined this forum. God, please, return his brains back to him (if they have ever existed) .


----------



## Trizub

Stratford57 said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> Russia should give Konigsburg back to Germany.
> 
> 
> 
> As soon as Ukraine gives SE Ukraine back to Russia and Galichina back to Poland. Thanks God Crimea has already returned back to Russia in spite of all the madness produced bu the West.
> View attachment 280479
> 
> CIS-EMO political analyst of an International Monitoring Organization, Stanislav Byshok :
> 
> So, what is Ukraine, really? And when did it begin? Ukraine gained independence by leaving the Soviet Union in 1991, for the first time in the entire history of that territory (I use the word “territory” because the Ukraine,  means “the Borderland” – just like in Western Europe they have “the Netherlands”). There had been no independent Ukraine before the Soviet Union collapsed. In different times, various regions of what we now know as Ukraine were part of the Russian Empire, Austria-Hungary, Poland, the Ottoman Empire, and even the Byzantine Empire. Ukraine was made a united political entity only inside the Soviet Union.
> 
> http://www.fort-russ.com/2016/04/the-truth-about-ukraine-byshoks-lecture.html
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're wrong, there was an independent Ukraine from 1918-1921. That's Polak propaganda and Ukraine doesn't mean borderland, that's used by it's enemies to diminish it.
> 
> Ukrainian People's Republic - Wikipedia
> 
> West Ukrainian People's Republic - Wikipedia
> 
> No part of Ukraine belongs to Russia or Poland. Poland should hand Peremyshl to Ukraine and Russia should hand Kuban to Ukraine. Russian imperialists should get out of Crimea.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Another brainwashed Ukrainian has joined this forum. God, please, return his brains back to him (if they have ever existed) .
> 
> View attachment 280531
Click to expand...


Says the brainwashed Katsap or Polak.

Slava Ukraini!


----------



## K9Buck

Baron said:


> Do you mind Russian Jews?



I don't have a problem with Jews or with Russians.  I DO have a problem with the Russians, Jewish or otherwise, that participated in the oppression, persecution and murder of so many MILLIONS of people, most of whom were "Russian".


----------



## ESay

To say nothing about the maps constantly posted by ignorant trolls. 

The territory of the Cossack Hetmanate as of 1654 comprised almost half of the contempory territory of Ukraine. 

Ukrainian republic under Bolshevik rule actually got less territory than that was claimed by UPR.


----------



## Baron

Stratford57 said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> Russia should give Konigsburg back to Germany.
> 
> 
> 
> As soon as Ukraine gives SE Ukraine back to Russia and Galichina back to Poland. Thanks God Crimea has already returned back to Russia in spite of all the madness produced bu the West.
> View attachment 280479
> 
> CIS-EMO political analyst of an International Monitoring Organization, Stanislav Byshok :
> 
> So, what is Ukraine, really? And when did it begin? Ukraine gained independence by leaving the Soviet Union in 1991, for the first time in the entire history of that territory (I use the word “territory” because the Ukraine,  means “the Borderland” – just like in Western Europe they have “the Netherlands”). There had been no independent Ukraine before the Soviet Union collapsed. In different times, various regions of what we now know as Ukraine were part of the Russian Empire, Austria-Hungary, Poland, the Ottoman Empire, and even the Byzantine Empire. Ukraine was made a united political entity only inside the Soviet Union.
> 
> http://www.fort-russ.com/2016/04/the-truth-about-ukraine-byshoks-lecture.html
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're wrong, there was an independent Ukraine from 1918-1921. That's Polak propaganda and Ukraine doesn't mean borderland, that's used by it's enemies to diminish it.
> 
> Ukrainian People's Republic - Wikipedia
> 
> West Ukrainian People's Republic - Wikipedia
> 
> No part of Ukraine belongs to Russia or Poland. Poland should hand Peremyshl to Ukraine and Russia should hand Kuban to Ukraine. Russian imperialists should get out of Crimea.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Another brainwashed Ukrainian has joined this forum. God, please, return his brains back to him (if they have ever existed) .
> 
> View attachment 280531
Click to expand...


Surely a Nazi from the Western part


----------



## Baron

Trizub said:


> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> Russia should give Konigsburg back to Germany.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ukraine & Polska all stolen territorials to Russia and Germany too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no former German territory in Ukraine. Russia should hand Karelia back to Finland, the Kuril Islands to Japan and of course Crimea to Ukraine.
Click to expand...


Your frigging 'government' shall pay me my tax money back which has been stolen by your corrupted rulers.

Crimea is Russia!


----------



## Baron

K9Buck said:


> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you mind Russian Jews?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have a problem with Jews or with Russians.  I DO have a problem with the Russians, Jewish or otherwise, that participated in the oppression, persecution and murder of so many MILLIONS of people, most of whom were "Russian".
Click to expand...


But we in NYC have all problems with Jews


----------



## Baron

Trizub said:


> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> Russia should give Konigsburg back to Germany.
> 
> 
> 
> As soon as Ukraine gives SE Ukraine back to Russia and Galichina back to Poland. Thanks God Crimea has already returned back to Russia in spite of all the madness produced bu the West.
> View attachment 280479
> 
> CIS-EMO political analyst of an International Monitoring Organization, Stanislav Byshok :
> 
> So, what is Ukraine, really? And when did it begin? Ukraine gained independence by leaving the Soviet Union in 1991, for the first time in the entire history of that territory (I use the word “territory” because the Ukraine,  means “the Borderland” – just like in Western Europe they have “the Netherlands”). There had been no independent Ukraine before the Soviet Union collapsed. In different times, various regions of what we now know as Ukraine were part of the Russian Empire, Austria-Hungary, Poland, the Ottoman Empire, and even the Byzantine Empire. Ukraine was made a united political entity only inside the Soviet Union.
> 
> http://www.fort-russ.com/2016/04/the-truth-about-ukraine-byshoks-lecture.html
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're wrong, there was an independent Ukraine from 1918-1921. That's Polak propaganda and Ukraine doesn't mean borderland, that's used by it's enemies to diminish it.
> 
> Ukrainian People's Republic - Wikipedia
> 
> West Ukrainian People's Republic - Wikipedia
> 
> No part of Ukraine belongs to Russia or Poland. Poland should hand Peremyshl to Ukraine and Russia should hand Kuban to Ukraine. Russian imperialists should get out of Crimea.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Another brainwashed Ukrainian has joined this forum. God, please, return his brains back to him (if they have ever existed) .
> 
> View attachment 280531
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Says the brainwashed Katsap or Polak.
> 
> Slava Ukraini!
Click to expand...


----------



## Trizub

Baron said:


> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> Russia should give Konigsburg back to Germany.
> 
> 
> 
> As soon as Ukraine gives SE Ukraine back to Russia and Galichina back to Poland. Thanks God Crimea has already returned back to Russia in spite of all the madness produced bu the West.
> View attachment 280479
> 
> CIS-EMO political analyst of an International Monitoring Organization, Stanislav Byshok :
> 
> So, what is Ukraine, really? And when did it begin? Ukraine gained independence by leaving the Soviet Union in 1991, for the first time in the entire history of that territory (I use the word “territory” because the Ukraine,  means “the Borderland” – just like in Western Europe they have “the Netherlands”). There had been no independent Ukraine before the Soviet Union collapsed. In different times, various regions of what we now know as Ukraine were part of the Russian Empire, Austria-Hungary, Poland, the Ottoman Empire, and even the Byzantine Empire. Ukraine was made a united political entity only inside the Soviet Union.
> 
> http://www.fort-russ.com/2016/04/the-truth-about-ukraine-byshoks-lecture.html
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're wrong, there was an independent Ukraine from 1918-1921. That's Polak propaganda and Ukraine doesn't mean borderland, that's used by it's enemies to diminish it.
> 
> Ukrainian People's Republic - Wikipedia
> 
> West Ukrainian People's Republic - Wikipedia
> 
> No part of Ukraine belongs to Russia or Poland. Poland should hand Peremyshl to Ukraine and Russia should hand Kuban to Ukraine. Russian imperialists should get out of Crimea.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Another brainwashed Ukrainian has joined this forum. God, please, return his brains back to him (if they have ever existed) .
> 
> View attachment 280531
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Surely a Nazi from the Western part
Click to expand...


I'm not a nazi.


----------



## Trizub

Baron said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> Russia should give Konigsburg back to Germany.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ukraine & Polska all stolen territorials to Russia and Germany too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no former German territory in Ukraine. Russia should hand Karelia back to Finland, the Kuril Islands to Japan and of course Crimea to Ukraine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your frigging 'government' shall pay me my tax money back which has been stolen by your corrupted rulers.
> 
> Crimea is Russia!
Click to expand...


Crimea is Ukraine!


----------



## Trizub

Baron said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> Russia should give Konigsburg back to Germany.
> 
> 
> 
> As soon as Ukraine gives SE Ukraine back to Russia and Galichina back to Poland. Thanks God Crimea has already returned back to Russia in spite of all the madness produced bu the West.
> View attachment 280479
> 
> CIS-EMO political analyst of an International Monitoring Organization, Stanislav Byshok :
> 
> So, what is Ukraine, really? And when did it begin? Ukraine gained independence by leaving the Soviet Union in 1991, for the first time in the entire history of that territory (I use the word “territory” because the Ukraine,  means “the Borderland” – just like in Western Europe they have “the Netherlands”). There had been no independent Ukraine before the Soviet Union collapsed. In different times, various regions of what we now know as Ukraine were part of the Russian Empire, Austria-Hungary, Poland, the Ottoman Empire, and even the Byzantine Empire. Ukraine was made a united political entity only inside the Soviet Union.
> 
> http://www.fort-russ.com/2016/04/the-truth-about-ukraine-byshoks-lecture.html
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're wrong, there was an independent Ukraine from 1918-1921. That's Polak propaganda and Ukraine doesn't mean borderland, that's used by it's enemies to diminish it.
> 
> Ukrainian People's Republic - Wikipedia
> 
> West Ukrainian People's Republic - Wikipedia
> 
> No part of Ukraine belongs to Russia or Poland. Poland should hand Peremyshl to Ukraine and Russia should hand Kuban to Ukraine. Russian imperialists should get out of Crimea.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Another brainwashed Ukrainian has joined this forum. God, please, return his brains back to him (if they have ever existed) .
> 
> View attachment 280531
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Says the brainwashed Katsap or Polak.
> 
> Slava Ukraini!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


You're a real Ukrainophobe. Moskal. 

You can buy toilet paper with Putin's face on it in Ukraine.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Trizub said:


> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> As soon as Ukraine gives SE Ukraine back to Russia and Galichina back to Poland. Thanks God Crimea has already returned back to Russia in spite of all the madness produced bu the West.
> View attachment 280479
> 
> CIS-EMO political analyst of an International Monitoring Organization, Stanislav Byshok :
> 
> So, what is Ukraine, really? And when did it begin? Ukraine gained independence by leaving the Soviet Union in 1991, for the first time in the entire history of that territory (I use the word “territory” because the Ukraine,  means “the Borderland” – just like in Western Europe they have “the Netherlands”). There had been no independent Ukraine before the Soviet Union collapsed. In different times, various regions of what we now know as Ukraine were part of the Russian Empire, Austria-Hungary, Poland, the Ottoman Empire, and even the Byzantine Empire. Ukraine was made a united political entity only inside the Soviet Union.
> 
> http://www.fort-russ.com/2016/04/the-truth-about-ukraine-byshoks-lecture.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're wrong, there was an independent Ukraine from 1918-1921. That's Polak propaganda and Ukraine doesn't mean borderland, that's used by it's enemies to diminish it.
> 
> Ukrainian People's Republic - Wikipedia
> 
> West Ukrainian People's Republic - Wikipedia
> 
> No part of Ukraine belongs to Russia or Poland. Poland should hand Peremyshl to Ukraine and Russia should hand Kuban to Ukraine. Russian imperialists should get out of Crimea.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Another brainwashed Ukrainian has joined this forum. God, please, return his brains back to him (if they have ever existed) .
> 
> View attachment 280531
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Says the brainwashed Katsap or Polak.
> 
> Slava Ukraini!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're a real Ukrainophobe. Moskal.
> 
> You can buy toilet paper with Putin's face on it in Ukraine.
Click to expand...


*You can buy toilet paper with Putin's face on it in Ukraine.*

You can do that in Moscow too, but then Putin blows up your apartment building.


----------



## Trizub

Baron said:


> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you mind Russian Jews?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have a problem with Jews or with Russians.  I DO have a problem with the Russians, Jewish or otherwise, that participated in the oppression, persecution and murder of so many MILLIONS of people, most of whom were "Russian".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But we in NYC have all problems with Jews
Click to expand...


Don't you mean "we in the St Petersburg troll factory"?


----------



## Stratford57

Baron said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> Russia should give Konigsburg back to Germany.
> 
> 
> 
> As soon as Ukraine gives SE Ukraine back to Russia and Galichina back to Poland. Thanks God Crimea has already returned back to Russia in spite of all the madness produced bu the West.
> View attachment 280479
> 
> CIS-EMO political analyst of an International Monitoring Organization, Stanislav Byshok :
> 
> So, what is Ukraine, really? And when did it begin? Ukraine gained independence by leaving the Soviet Union in 1991, for the first time in the entire history of that territory (I use the word “territory” because the Ukraine,  means “the Borderland” – just like in Western Europe they have “the Netherlands”). There had been no independent Ukraine before the Soviet Union collapsed. In different times, various regions of what we now know as Ukraine were part of the Russian Empire, Austria-Hungary, Poland, the Ottoman Empire, and even the Byzantine Empire. Ukraine was made a united political entity only inside the Soviet Union.
> 
> http://www.fort-russ.com/2016/04/the-truth-about-ukraine-byshoks-lecture.html
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're wrong, there was an independent Ukraine from 1918-1921. That's Polak propaganda and Ukraine doesn't mean borderland, that's used by it's enemies to diminish it.
> 
> Ukrainian People's Republic - Wikipedia
> 
> West Ukrainian People's Republic - Wikipedia
> 
> No part of Ukraine belongs to Russia or Poland. Poland should hand Peremyshl to Ukraine and Russia should hand Kuban to Ukraine. Russian imperialists should get out of Crimea.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Another brainwashed Ukrainian has joined this forum. God, please, return his brains back to him (if they have ever existed) .
> 
> View attachment 280531
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Says the brainwashed Katsap or Polak.
> 
> Slava Ukraini!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


I bet he's a proud Ukrainian who now has to clean Polish toilets  for living.

Meanwhile Crimea is now a proud part of Russia. Forever and ever. And Ukraine is now officially the poorest country in Europe.

IMF ranks Ukraine as Europe's poorest country Slava Ukraini, ha-ha.


----------



## Baron

Stratford57 said:


> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> As soon as Ukraine gives SE Ukraine back to Russia and Galichina back to Poland. Thanks God Crimea has already returned back to Russia in spite of all the madness produced bu the West.
> View attachment 280479
> 
> CIS-EMO political analyst of an International Monitoring Organization, Stanislav Byshok :
> 
> So, what is Ukraine, really? And when did it begin? Ukraine gained independence by leaving the Soviet Union in 1991, for the first time in the entire history of that territory (I use the word “territory” because the Ukraine,  means “the Borderland” – just like in Western Europe they have “the Netherlands”). There had been no independent Ukraine before the Soviet Union collapsed. In different times, various regions of what we now know as Ukraine were part of the Russian Empire, Austria-Hungary, Poland, the Ottoman Empire, and even the Byzantine Empire. Ukraine was made a united political entity only inside the Soviet Union.
> 
> http://www.fort-russ.com/2016/04/the-truth-about-ukraine-byshoks-lecture.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're wrong, there was an independent Ukraine from 1918-1921. That's Polak propaganda and Ukraine doesn't mean borderland, that's used by it's enemies to diminish it.
> 
> Ukrainian People's Republic - Wikipedia
> 
> West Ukrainian People's Republic - Wikipedia
> 
> No part of Ukraine belongs to Russia or Poland. Poland should hand Peremyshl to Ukraine and Russia should hand Kuban to Ukraine. Russian imperialists should get out of Crimea.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Another brainwashed Ukrainian has joined this forum. God, please, return his brains back to him (if they have ever existed) .
> 
> View attachment 280531
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Says the brainwashed Katsap or Polak.
> 
> Slava Ukraini!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I bet he's a proud Ukrainian who now has to clean Polish toilets  for living.
> 
> Meanwhile Crimea is now a proud part of Russia. Forever and ever. And Ukraine is now officially the poorest country in Europe.
> 
> IMF ranks Ukraine as Europe's poorest country Slava Ukraini, ha-ha.
Click to expand...


I guess the guy is a proud Jew who hardly working on dividing Russian People in two parts, a Russian and an Ukrainian one.


----------



## Trizub

Stratford57 said:


> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> As soon as Ukraine gives SE Ukraine back to Russia and Galichina back to Poland. Thanks God Crimea has already returned back to Russia in spite of all the madness produced bu the West.
> View attachment 280479
> 
> CIS-EMO political analyst of an International Monitoring Organization, Stanislav Byshok :
> 
> So, what is Ukraine, really? And when did it begin? Ukraine gained independence by leaving the Soviet Union in 1991, for the first time in the entire history of that territory (I use the word “territory” because the Ukraine,  means “the Borderland” – just like in Western Europe they have “the Netherlands”). There had been no independent Ukraine before the Soviet Union collapsed. In different times, various regions of what we now know as Ukraine were part of the Russian Empire, Austria-Hungary, Poland, the Ottoman Empire, and even the Byzantine Empire. Ukraine was made a united political entity only inside the Soviet Union.
> 
> http://www.fort-russ.com/2016/04/the-truth-about-ukraine-byshoks-lecture.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're wrong, there was an independent Ukraine from 1918-1921. That's Polak propaganda and Ukraine doesn't mean borderland, that's used by it's enemies to diminish it.
> 
> Ukrainian People's Republic - Wikipedia
> 
> West Ukrainian People's Republic - Wikipedia
> 
> No part of Ukraine belongs to Russia or Poland. Poland should hand Peremyshl to Ukraine and Russia should hand Kuban to Ukraine. Russian imperialists should get out of Crimea.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Another brainwashed Ukrainian has joined this forum. God, please, return his brains back to him (if they have ever existed) .
> 
> View attachment 280531
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Says the brainwashed Katsap or Polak.
> 
> Slava Ukraini!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I bet he's a proud Ukrainian who now has to clean Polish toilets  for living.
> 
> Meanwhile Crimea is now a proud part of Russia. Forever and ever. And Ukraine is now officially the poorest country in Europe.
> 
> IMF ranks Ukraine as Europe's poorest country Slava Ukraini, ha-ha.
Click to expand...


No I don't.

Proud to be corrupt like Russia? It's tourist industry was decimated when Putin illegally annexed Crimea. I'd rather live in Ukraine than in Putin's Russian dictatorship.


----------



## Trizub

Baron said:


> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're wrong, there was an independent Ukraine from 1918-1921. That's Polak propaganda and Ukraine doesn't mean borderland, that's used by it's enemies to diminish it.
> 
> Ukrainian People's Republic - Wikipedia
> 
> West Ukrainian People's Republic - Wikipedia
> 
> No part of Ukraine belongs to Russia or Poland. Poland should hand Peremyshl to Ukraine and Russia should hand Kuban to Ukraine. Russian imperialists should get out of Crimea.
> 
> 
> 
> Another brainwashed Ukrainian has joined this forum. God, please, return his brains back to him (if they have ever existed) .
> 
> View attachment 280531
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Says the brainwashed Katsap or Polak.
> 
> Slava Ukraini!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I bet he's a proud Ukrainian who now has to clean Polish toilets  for living.
> 
> Meanwhile Crimea is now a proud part of Russia. Forever and ever. And Ukraine is now officially the poorest country in Europe.
> 
> IMF ranks Ukraine as Europe's poorest country Slava Ukraini, ha-ha.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I guess the guy is a proud Jew who hardly working on dividing Russian People in two parts, a Russian and an Ukrainian one.
Click to expand...


I'm not a Jew. Ukrainians aren't Russians, do you know anything about history?


----------



## ESay

Trizub said:


> Proud to be corrupt like Russia?


Well, frankly speaking, Ukraine isn't less corrupt. Unfortunately.


----------



## ESay

Trizub said:


> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another brainwashed Ukrainian has joined this forum. God, please, return his brains back to him (if they have ever existed) .
> 
> View attachment 280531
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Says the brainwashed Katsap or Polak.
> 
> Slava Ukraini!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I bet he's a proud Ukrainian who now has to clean Polish toilets  for living.
> 
> Meanwhile Crimea is now a proud part of Russia. Forever and ever. And Ukraine is now officially the poorest country in Europe.
> 
> IMF ranks Ukraine as Europe's poorest country Slava Ukraini, ha-ha.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I guess the guy is a proud Jew who hardly working on dividing Russian People in two parts, a Russian and an Ukrainian one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not a Jew. Ukrainians aren't Russians, do you know anything about history?
Click to expand...

No. History for them is a Lzhe-nauka.


----------



## Stratford57

ESay said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> Says the brainwashed Katsap or Polak.
> 
> Slava Ukraini!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bet he's a proud Ukrainian who now has to clean Polish toilets  for living.
> 
> Meanwhile Crimea is now a proud part of Russia. Forever and ever. And Ukraine is now officially the poorest country in Europe.
> 
> IMF ranks Ukraine as Europe's poorest country Slava Ukraini, ha-ha.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I guess the guy is a proud Jew who hardly working on dividing Russian People in two parts, a Russian and an Ukrainian one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not a Jew. Ukrainians aren't Russians, do you know anything about history?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. History for them is a Lzhe-nauka.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


1. I've been to Russia (to several places) this summer and had a chance to compare Putin's Russia to Soros' Ukraine. Russia is by far a dream country, especially,  comparing to corrupt and brainwashed Ukraine, sinking in misery. Many Americans I've met in Russia were saying: "If Russia keeps developing with the same pace and our Democrats keep destroying our country with the same pace, Russia will become #1 country in the world pretty soon."

2. "History of Ukraine" which poor Ukrainian kids have to study in Ukrainian schools has nothing to do with either history or the truth. Just a number of Russo-phobic myths to brainwash little children who don't have any ability to analyze or to think by themselves. It's just reformatting of the young generation to make them easy to control and to manipulate by the occupants of Ukraine: Soros&Co.

3. The people like you two and your twin brother Litwin have been not only stealing your own future (as well as the future of your kids if they exist) but also the future of those millions of Ukrainian residents who do nor support Soros' occupation of our lands. And it's millions vs hundreds of thousands who showed up to Maidan and helped Soros and his puppets to overthrow the dully elected president in 2014.

4. Soros' Ukraine does NOT have any future. It's sad but it's true.


----------



## Stratford57

Baron said:


> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're wrong, there was an independent Ukraine from 1918-1921. That's Polak propaganda and Ukraine doesn't mean borderland, that's used by it's enemies to diminish it.
> 
> Ukrainian People's Republic - Wikipedia
> 
> West Ukrainian People's Republic - Wikipedia
> 
> No part of Ukraine belongs to Russia or Poland. Poland should hand Peremyshl to Ukraine and Russia should hand Kuban to Ukraine. Russian imperialists should get out of Crimea.
> 
> 
> 
> Another brainwashed Ukrainian has joined this forum. God, please, return his brains back to him (if they have ever existed) .
> 
> View attachment 280531
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Says the brainwashed Katsap or Polak.
> 
> Slava Ukraini!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I bet he's a proud Ukrainian who now has to clean Polish toilets  for living.
> 
> Meanwhile Crimea is now a proud part of Russia. Forever and ever. And Ukraine is now officially the poorest country in Europe.
> 
> IMF ranks Ukraine as Europe's poorest country Slava Ukraini, ha-ha.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I guess the guy is a proud Jew who hardly working on dividing Russian People in two parts, a Russian and an Ukrainian one.
Click to expand...

Jews are usually smart. This fruit-cake seems to have chicken brains  which are crooked on the top of everything..


----------



## Trizub

Stratford57 said:


> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> I bet he's a proud Ukrainian who now has to clean Polish toilets  for living.
> 
> Meanwhile Crimea is now a proud part of Russia. Forever and ever. And Ukraine is now officially the poorest country in Europe.
> 
> IMF ranks Ukraine as Europe's poorest country Slava Ukraini, ha-ha.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess the guy is a proud Jew who hardly working on dividing Russian People in two parts, a Russian and an Ukrainian one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not a Jew. Ukrainians aren't Russians, do you know anything about history?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. History for them is a Lzhe-nauka.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. I've been to Russia (to several places) this summer and had a chance to compare Putin's Russia to Soros' Ukraine. Russia is by far a dream country, especially,  comparing to corrupt and brainwashed Ukraine, sinking in misery. Many Americans I've met in Russia were saying: "If Russia keeps developing with the same pace and our Democrats keep destroying our country with the same pace, Russia will become #1 country in the world pretty soon."
> 
> 2. "History of Ukraine" which poor Ukrainian kids have to study in Ukrainian schools has nothing to do with either history or the truth. Just a number of Russo-phobic myths to brainwash little children who don't have any ability to analyze or to think by themselves. It's just reformatting of the young generation to make them easy to control and to manipulate by the occupants of Ukraine: Soros&Co.
> 
> 3. The people like you two and your twin brother Litwin have been not only stealing your own future (as well as the future of your kids if they exist) but also the future of those millions of Ukrainian residents who do nor support Soros' occupation of our lands. And it's millions vs hundreds of thousands who showed up to Maidan and helped Soros and his puppets to overthrow the dully elected president in 2014.
> 
> 4. Soros' Ukraine does NOT have any future. It's sad but it's true.
Click to expand...


"Soros' Ukraine." Straight from the Russian propaganda handbook.

Russia a dream country! LOL! It's a corrupt dictatorship with no freedom of speech and where anybody who opposes Putler is exterminated.
Russia #1 country in the World? And you call me brainwashed!  

History in Ukraine is true history, not the lies and propaganda which Katsapia tells about Ukraine. There's no brainwasing in Ukrainian schools, just the truth, somethng which the Moskali don't know the meaning of.

Typical comments of a Putler troll, can't you come up with anything different?


----------



## Trizub

Stratford57 said:


> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another brainwashed Ukrainian has joined this forum. God, please, return his brains back to him (if they have ever existed) .
> 
> View attachment 280531
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Says the brainwashed Katsap or Polak.
> 
> Slava Ukraini!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I bet he's a proud Ukrainian who now has to clean Polish toilets  for living.
> 
> Meanwhile Crimea is now a proud part of Russia. Forever and ever. And Ukraine is now officially the poorest country in Europe.
> 
> IMF ranks Ukraine as Europe's poorest country Slava Ukraini, ha-ha.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I guess the guy is a proud Jew who hardly working on dividing Russian People in two parts, a Russian and an Ukrainian one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jews are usually smart. This fruit-cake seems to have chicken brains  which are crooked on the top of everything..
Click to expand...


Neo nazi Baron of the SS won't like you saying that about Jews.   Dimwit.


----------



## Stratford57

Trizub said:


> "Soros' Ukraine." Straight from the Russian propaganda handbook.
> 
> Russia a dream country! LOL! It's a corrupt dictatorship with no freedom of speech and where anybody who opposes Putler is exterminated.
> Russia #1 country in the World? And you call me brainwashed!
> 
> History in Ukraine is true history, not the lies and propaganda which Katsapia tells about Ukraine. There's no brainwasing in Ukrainian schools, just the truth, somethng which the Mosksali don't know the meaning of.
> 
> Typical comments of a Putler troll, can't you come up with anything different?


Only in your sick mind destroyed by  Soros propaganda.

The Blble has described the people like you 2000 years ago:
Matthew 13:14-38 So they show that what Isaiah said about them is true:  ‘You people will listen and listen, but you will not understand. You will look and look, but you will not really see. Yes, the minds of these pe | Holy Bible: Easy-to-Read Version (ERV) | Download The Bible App Now


----------



## K9Buck

Baron said:


> But we in NYC have all problems with Jews



What sorts of problems do you have with Jews? Did one steal your boyfriend?


----------



## ESay

Stratford57 said:


> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> I bet he's a proud Ukrainian who now has to clean Polish toilets  for living.
> 
> Meanwhile Crimea is now a proud part of Russia. Forever and ever. And Ukraine is now officially the poorest country in Europe.
> 
> IMF ranks Ukraine as Europe's poorest country Slava Ukraini, ha-ha.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess the guy is a proud Jew who hardly working on dividing Russian People in two parts, a Russian and an Ukrainian one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not a Jew. Ukrainians aren't Russians, do you know anything about history?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. History for them is a Lzhe-nauka.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. I've been to Russia (to several places) this summer and had a chance to compare Putin's Russia to Soros' Ukraine. Russia is by far a dream country, especially,  comparing to corrupt and brainwashed Ukraine, sinking in misery. Many Americans I've met in Russia were saying: "If Russia keeps developing with the same pace and our Democrats keep destroying our country with the same pace, Russia will become #1 country in the world pretty soon."
> 
> 2. "History of Ukraine" which poor Ukrainian kids have to study in Ukrainian schools has nothing to do with either history or the truth. Just a number of Russo-phobic myths to brainwash little children who don't have any ability to analyze or to think by themselves. It's just reformatting of the young generation to make them easy to control and to manipulate by the occupants of Ukraine: Soros&Co.
> 
> 3. The people like you two and your twin brother Litwin have been not only stealing your own future (as well as the future of your kids if they exist) but also the future of those millions of Ukrainian residents who do nor support Soros' occupation of our lands. And it's millions vs hundreds of thousands who showed up to Maidan and helped Soros and his puppets to overthrow the dully elected president in 2014.
> 
> 4. Soros' Ukraine does NOT have any future. It's sad but it's true.
Click to expand...

Cool story, especially about many Americans you met. 

I hope the aim of visiting Russia was gathering documents for resettling there?


----------



## Litwin

ESay said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> Proud to be corrupt like Russia?
> 
> 
> 
> Well, frankly speaking, Ukraine isn't less corrupt. Unfortunately.
Click to expand...

less. check out corruption index


----------



## ESay

Litwin said:


> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> Proud to be corrupt like Russia?
> 
> 
> 
> Well, frankly speaking, Ukraine isn't less corrupt. Unfortunately.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> less. check out corruption index
Click to expand...

Oh, come on. Such indexes have significant subjective influences. 
Read about the export of wood, the purchasing of military equipment, construction scandals in Kiev, preferences for agriculture producers. It is the first things which came to the mind.


----------



## Trizub

Stratford57 said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Soros' Ukraine." Straight from the Russian propaganda handbook.
> 
> Russia a dream country! LOL! It's a corrupt dictatorship with no freedom of speech and where anybody who opposes Putler is exterminated.
> Russia #1 country in the World? And you call me brainwashed!
> 
> History in Ukraine is true history, not the lies and propaganda which Katsapia tells about Ukraine. There's no brainwasing in Ukrainian schools, just the truth, somethng which the Mosksali don't know the meaning of.
> 
> Typical comments of a Putler troll, can't you come up with anything different?
> 
> 
> 
> Only in your sick mind destroyed by  Soros propaganda.
> 
> The Blble has described the people like you 2000 years ago:
> Matthew 13:14-38 So they show that what Isaiah said about them is true:  ‘You people will listen and listen, but you will not understand. You will look and look, but you will not really see. Yes, the minds of these pe | Holy Bible: Easy-to-Read Version (ERV) | Download The Bible App Now
Click to expand...


Sick mind? I don't listen to Soros, I've never heard him, I barely know who he is.

It's you who's guilty of listening to Russian propaganda and believing it, even though everyone knows it's lies.


----------



## Stratford57

Trizub said:


> Sick mind? I don't listen to Soros, I've never heard him, I barely know who he is.
> 
> It's you who's guilty of listening to Russian propaganda and believing it, even though everyone knows it's lies.


You listen to Soros every time you turn on or read Ukrainian news.


----------



## Trizub

Stratford57 said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sick mind? I don't listen to Soros, I've never heard him, I barely know who he is.
> 
> It's you who's guilty of listening to Russian propaganda and believing it, even though everyone knows it's lies.
> 
> 
> 
> You listen to Soros every time you turn on or read Ukrainian news.
Click to expand...



Absolute nonsense from you as usual.  

You can go back to watching the lies on your  favourite propaganda news channel RT now.


----------



## Stratford57

ESay said:


> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess the guy is a proud Jew who hardly working on dividing Russian People in two parts, a Russian and an Ukrainian one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not a Jew. Ukrainians aren't Russians, do you know anything about history?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. History for them is a Lzhe-nauka.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. I've been to Russia (to several places) this summer and had a chance to compare Putin's Russia to Soros' Ukraine. Russia is by far a dream country, especially,  comparing to corrupt and brainwashed Ukraine, sinking in misery. Many Americans I've met in Russia were saying: "If Russia keeps developing with the same pace and our Democrats keep destroying our country with the same pace, Russia will become #1 country in the world pretty soon."
> 
> 2. "History of Ukraine" which poor Ukrainian kids have to study in Ukrainian schools has nothing to do with either history or the truth. Just a number of Russo-phobic myths to brainwash little children who don't have any ability to analyze or to think by themselves. It's just reformatting of the young generation to make them easy to control and to manipulate by the occupants of Ukraine: Soros&Co.
> 
> 3. The people like you two and your twin brother Litwin have been not only stealing your own future (as well as the future of your kids if they exist) but also the future of those millions of Ukrainian residents who do nor support Soros' occupation of our lands. And it's millions vs hundreds of thousands who showed up to Maidan and helped Soros and his puppets to overthrow the dully elected president in 2014.
> 
> 4. Soros' Ukraine does NOT have any future. It's sad but it's true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cool story, especially about many Americans you met.
> 
> I hope the aim of visiting Russia was gathering documents for resettling there?
Click to expand...

I wonder what do you find cool, visiting Russia? Yes, it's very cool and possible, especially, going from Ukraine, you can do it yourself.  And I stayed in touch with a 40 people American group for several days, so had plenty of time to talk to them. The fact will remain a fact regardless if you like it or not.

"Isolated" (according to Obama) Russia is flooded by foreigners from all kinds of countries: one group in the street  is followed by another and so on and on. Especially, in Moscow and St. Petersburg. Go figure, doubting Thomas, it might even help you to crawl out of your basement, to see the things as they are and eventually, to heal your unhealthy Ukrainian mind.


----------



## ESay

Stratford57 said:


> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not a Jew. Ukrainians aren't Russians, do you know anything about history?
> 
> 
> 
> No. History for them is a Lzhe-nauka.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. I've been to Russia (to several places) this summer and had a chance to compare Putin's Russia to Soros' Ukraine. Russia is by far a dream country, especially,  comparing to corrupt and brainwashed Ukraine, sinking in misery. Many Americans I've met in Russia were saying: "If Russia keeps developing with the same pace and our Democrats keep destroying our country with the same pace, Russia will become #1 country in the world pretty soon."
> 
> 2. "History of Ukraine" which poor Ukrainian kids have to study in Ukrainian schools has nothing to do with either history or the truth. Just a number of Russo-phobic myths to brainwash little children who don't have any ability to analyze or to think by themselves. It's just reformatting of the young generation to make them easy to control and to manipulate by the occupants of Ukraine: Soros&Co.
> 
> 3. The people like you two and your twin brother Litwin have been not only stealing your own future (as well as the future of your kids if they exist) but also the future of those millions of Ukrainian residents who do nor support Soros' occupation of our lands. And it's millions vs hundreds of thousands who showed up to Maidan and helped Soros and his puppets to overthrow the dully elected president in 2014.
> 
> 4. Soros' Ukraine does NOT have any future. It's sad but it's true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cool story, especially about many Americans you met.
> 
> I hope the aim of visiting Russia was gathering documents for resettling there?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wonder what do you find cool, visiting Russia? Yes, it's very cool and possible, especially, going from Ukraine, you can do it yourself.  And I stayed in touch with a 40 people American group for several days, so had plenty of time to talk to them. The fact will remain a fact regardless if you like it or not.
> 
> "Isolated" (according to Obama) Russia is flooded by foreigners from all kinds of countries: one group in the street  is followed by another and so on and on. Especially, in Moscow and St. Petersburg. Go figure, doubting Thomas, it might even help you to crawl out of your basement, to see the things as they are and eventually, to heal your unhealthy Ukrainian mind.
Click to expand...

Alas, as you were constantly posting here the Ukrainian junta had turned Ukraine into another Somalia. So I have to stay in my basement to keep myself safe from prowling Nazi gangs and eat canned apples to make ends meet.


----------



## Litwin

ESay said:


> Litwin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> Proud to be corrupt like Russia?
> 
> 
> 
> Well, frankly speaking, Ukraine isn't less corrupt. Unfortunately.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> less. check out corruption index
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, come on. Such indexes have significant subjective influences.
> Read about the export of wood, the purchasing of military equipment, *construction scandals in Kiev, *preferences for agriculture producers. It is the first things which came to the mind.
Click to expand...


"*construction scandals in Kiev, "   * it shows that TV.ru bangs your brain as well. fact is that Ukraine is less corrupted than Muscovy and Muscovy goes down down , check out GDP grow last 3 years in U and M


----------



## Stratford57

Litwin said:


> fact is that Ukraine is less corrupted than Muscovy and Muscovy goes down down ,




I have just seen with my own eyes this summer how "down" Russia is going. And for Americans whom I contacted and who visited Russia at the beginning of 2000 was just a shock to see  renewed modern beautiful and well doing Russia. In spite of all the lies their (and your) Media kept telling them about Russia.

It's Ukraine who's going down, down, down under the careful uncle Soros' control...


----------



## ESay

Litwin said:


> *construction scandals in Kiev, " * it shows that TV.ru bangs your brain as well.


It shows that you know close to nothing about Ukraine. 
It is hilarious that a foreigner teaches me about my country. 

Btw, do you know what GDP grows was say in Germany?


----------



## ESay

Btw, I wanted to insert a link, but the system forbade to do it (because it contained Russian letters). Does anybody know how I can use such links?


----------



## Stratford57

ESay said:


> Btw, I wanted to insert a link, but the system forbade to do it (because it contained Russian letters). Does anybody know how I can use such links?


I keep having the same problems, I think we need to address this question to mods, because it's them who blocked Russian letters here.

I was able to post  links with Russian letters adding a space somewhere inside the link with mentioning that for those who may be interested.


----------



## Trizub

Stratford57 said:


> Litwin said:
> 
> 
> 
> fact is that Ukraine is less corrupted than Muscovy and Muscovy goes down down ,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have just seen with my own eyes this summer how "down" Russia is going. And for Americans whom I contacted and who visited Russia at the beginning of 2000 was just a shock to see  renewed modern beautiful and well doing Russia. In spite of all the lies their (and your) Media kept telling them about Russia.
> 
> It's Ukraine who's going down, down, down under the careful uncle Soros' control...
Click to expand...


Don't make any comments about the state of Ukraine unless you've been there to see it for yourself and stop with the Soros nonsense, it makes you sound like a Russian shill. 
Unlike Russia, no visa is required to visit Ukraine for EU, US and Canadian citizens.


----------



## Trizub

ESay said:


> Btw, I wanted to insert a link, but the system forbade to do it (because it contained Russian letters). Does anybody know how I can use such links?



Not possible, this site doesn't accept Cyrillic characters.


----------



## Stratford57

Trizub said:


> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Litwin said:
> 
> 
> 
> fact is that Ukraine is less corrupted than Muscovy and Muscovy goes down down ,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have just seen with my own eyes this summer how "down" Russia is going. And for Americans whom I contacted and who visited Russia at the beginning of 2000 was just a shock to see  renewed modern beautiful and well doing Russia. In spite of all the lies their (and your) Media kept telling them about Russia.
> 
> It's Ukraine who's going down, down, down under the careful uncle Soros' control...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't make any comments about the state of Ukraine unless you've been there to see it for yourself and stop with the Soros nonsense, it makes you sound like a Russian shill.
> Unlike Russia, no visa is required to visit Ukraine for EU, US and Canadian citizens.
Click to expand...

1. I've been to Ukraine just because I have a misfortune to live there.
2. I don't sound Russian, I *am *Russian as well as millions of Ukrainian citizens whom your "democratic" state is trying to turn into Ukrainians and forbids to write, to speak and to be educated in their first language (for example, 11 million has Belgium  3 official languages while over 30 million Ukraine has suppressed all the other languages but Ukrainian. BTW, in 3 million Crimea there are also 3 official languages after its return back to Russia).
3. Stop stopping me and the others, *stop yourself* and you'll do a favor to all the sane world.


----------



## ESay

ESay said:


> Litwin said:
> 
> 
> 
> *construction scandals in Kiev, " * it shows that TV.ru bangs your brain as well.
> 
> 
> 
> It shows that you know close to nothing about Ukraine.
> It is hilarious that a foreigner teaches me about my country.
> 
> Btw, do you know what GDP grows was say in Germany?
Click to expand...

This is a link which explains simple things to you in a nutshell. 

https://www.bbc.com/russian/features-4291700 1
Remove the space before the last '1' in the link.


----------



## Trizub

Stratford57 said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Litwin said:
> 
> 
> 
> fact is that Ukraine is less corrupted than Muscovy and Muscovy goes down down ,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have just seen with my own eyes this summer how "down" Russia is going. And for Americans whom I contacted and who visited Russia at the beginning of 2000 was just a shock to see  renewed modern beautiful and well doing Russia. In spite of all the lies their (and your) Media kept telling them about Russia.
> 
> It's Ukraine who's going down, down, down under the careful uncle Soros' control...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't make any comments about the state of Ukraine unless you've been there to see it for yourself and stop with the Soros nonsense, it makes you sound like a Russian shill.
> Unlike Russia, no visa is required to visit Ukraine for EU, US and Canadian citizens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1. I've been to Ukraine just because I have a misfortune to live there.
> 2. I don't sound Russian, I *am *Russian as well as millions of Ukrainian citizens whom your "democratic" state is trying to turn into Ukrainians and forbids to write, to speak and to be educated in their first language (for example, 11 million has Belgium  3 official languages while over 30 million Ukraine has suppressed all the other languages but Ukrainian. BTW, in 3 million Crimea there are also 3 official languages after its return back to Russia).
> 3. Stop stopping me and the others, *stop yourself* and you'll do a favor to all the sane world.
Click to expand...



You live in Ukraine? Why haven't you moved to Russia if it's so much better there and you feel so oppressed in Ukraine?

That explains a lot.
There's nothing wrong or unusual with a nation educating it's pupils in it's state language. You're not forbidden to write or speak in Russian, that's not true, it's the language on the street in many parts of Ukraine. You presumably watch Ukrainian TV, you'll have noted a majority of programmes are in Russian. The overwhelming majority of newspapers and magazines are in Russian. You will find Russian language books in Ukrainian book stores. Esay is from Chernivtsi, which is in Western Ukraine, yet it appears he/she speaks Russian, how is that? When I'm in Lviv I sometimes hear people speaking Russian, no one threatens or attacks them. Belgium isn't a good comparison, there is no Belgian language and the people there are divided. The population of Ukraine is 45 million, not 30 million, you can't even tell the truth about that.
Ukranian schools have been closed in Crimea and any Ukrainians living there feel threatened as do Tatars, that is an oppressive place to live for non Russians. I was fortunate to visit Crimea in 2011, before the illegal Russian annexation, I wouldn't want to visit it now.

Your Soros nonsense may work with the gullible, but it won't work with me, it appears you've also used the laughable "junta" line in the past too, a classic troll comment.


----------



## Stratford57

Trizub said:


> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Litwin said:
> 
> 
> 
> fact is that Ukraine is less corrupted than Muscovy and Muscovy goes down down ,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have just seen with my own eyes this summer how "down" Russia is going. And for Americans whom I contacted and who visited Russia at the beginning of 2000 was just a shock to see  renewed modern beautiful and well doing Russia. In spite of all the lies their (and your) Media kept telling them about Russia.
> 
> It's Ukraine who's going down, down, down under the careful uncle Soros' control...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't make any comments about the state of Ukraine unless you've been there to see it for yourself and stop with the Soros nonsense, it makes you sound like a Russian shill.
> Unlike Russia, no visa is required to visit Ukraine for EU, US and Canadian citizens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1. I've been to Ukraine just because I have a misfortune to live there.
> 2. I don't sound Russian, I *am *Russian as well as millions of Ukrainian citizens whom your "democratic" state is trying to turn into Ukrainians and forbids to write, to speak and to be educated in their first language (for example, 11 million has Belgium  3 official languages while over 30 million Ukraine has suppressed all the other languages but Ukrainian. BTW, in 3 million Crimea there are also 3 official languages after its return back to Russia).
> 3. Stop stopping me and the others, *stop yourself* and you'll do a favor to all the sane world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You live in Ukraine? Why haven't you moved to Russia if it's so much better there and you feel so oppressed in Ukraine?
> 
> That explains a lot.
> There's nothing wrong or unusual with a nation educating it's pupils in it's state language. You're not forbidden to write or speak in Russian, that's not true, it's the language on the street in many parts of Ukraine. You presumably watch Ukrainian TV, you'll have noted a majority of programmes are in Russian. The overwhelming majority of newspapers and magazines are in Russian. You will find Russian language books in Ukrainian book stores. Esay is from Chernivtsi, which is in Western Ukraine, yet it appears he/she speaks Russian, how is that? When I'm in Lviv I sometimes hear people speaking Russian, no one threatens or attacks them. Belgium isn't a good comparison, there is no Belgian language and the people there are divided. The population of Ukraine is 45 million, not 30 million, you can't even tell the truth about that.
> Ukranian schools have been closed in Crimea and any Ukrainians living there feel threatened as do Tatars, that is an oppressive place to live for non Russians. I was fortunate to visit Crimea in 2011, before the illegal Russian annexation, I wouldn't want to visit it now.
> 
> Your Soros nonsense may work with the gullible, but it won't work with me, it appears you've also used the laughable "junta" line in the past too, a classic troll comment.
Click to expand...

Well. another example of Ukrainian "democracy" today:
112 Ukraine TV Channel deprived of their digital broadcasting license

It’s useless to talk to you because you keep repeating what Ukrainian Media tells you  which doesn’t make any sense but feels normal to you. Army of Soros’ psychologists have been working since the 2014 coup (and heck knows how many years before that) to frame your mind in that way. In your case they succeeded.

It’s NOT normal to have one official language (Ukrainian) when half a country has Russian as the first language. Also there is a large Hungarian community who wants to be able to use their language for official purposes and education and so on. In Soviet times there were a lot of Ukrainian schools and classes for volunteers even in our Eastern parts of Ukraine where almost everybody spoke Russian. Now it’s very difficult to get into a Russian classes because there are lots of volunteers and very very very few classes. I can see why Ukrainian schools had to be closed in Crimea: over 90% has Russian as a first language there. If the things were normal and Ukrainian authorities cared about the people (not just how to please Deep State occupants of our lands) a lot of Ukrainian schools would be closed in Eastern parts too just because the people DO NOT want Ukrainian language.

Russia takes a very good care of Crimea: they built a beautiful airport in Simpheropol, a new bridge, the largest in Europe, and so on and on. Were Ukrainian officials happy with such a care about the residents of Crimea which they call “hostages of Russia and occupied lands”? Not even close. Their reaction was: “We need to blow up that bridge!” You think it’s normal? I think it’s criminal and crazy. And if you remember Ukro Nazis who burned the people alive in Odessa (just because they did not support the coup) were openly yelling about “sinking Crimea in blood”. So, my dear brainwashed friend, Putin did not _annex _Crimea, _he saved_ the lands and the people from massive massacre (as happened in Donbass later) without even one shot. It was just genius. Too bad he left our Eastern lands (historically Russian) to be destroyed by “democratic” Ukraine.

The Crimean Tatar language is recognized in the 2014 Constitution as a State language of the Republic of Crimea alongside Russian and Ukrainian.
https://www.osce.org/permanent-council/382747?download=true

Crimea referendum reflected people’s will – French delegation head

Thierry Mariani: Better to be Crimean Tatar than Russian in Baltics

P.S. Thanks for telling us where ESay lives, he tried to keep it as a secret for a long long time.


----------



## Litwin

ESay said:


> Litwin said:
> 
> 
> 
> *construction scandals in Kiev, " * it shows that TV.ru bangs your brain as well.
> 
> 
> 
> It shows that you know close to nothing about Ukraine.
> It is hilarious that a foreigner teaches me about my country.
> 
> Btw, do you know what GDP grows was say in Germany?
Click to expand...

yes I do ., Germany does well last 10 years


----------



## ESay

Trizub said:


> Esay is from Chernivtsi


 Not Chernovtsi. Chernigov. 



Trizub said:


> you can't even tell the truth about that


Yes, honesty isn't her prominent feature.


----------



## deanrd

Litwin said:


> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Litwin said:
> 
> 
> 
> *construction scandals in Kiev, " * it shows that TV.ru bangs your brain as well.
> 
> 
> 
> It shows that you know close to nothing about Ukraine.
> It is hilarious that a foreigner teaches me about my country.
> 
> Btw, do you know what GDP grows was say in Germany?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes I do ., Germany does well last 10 years
Click to expand...

 Everybody has done better in the last 10 years. Was 10 years ago that Republicans crushed the economy.


----------



## Stratford57

ESay said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> you can't even tell the truth about that
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, honesty isn't her prominent feature.
Click to expand...



Do you mean "the truth" Ukrainian Media keeps stuffing you with? Oh, what a joke.

Haven't  they been telling you that  Biden  was such a great guy for Ukraine all these years? And that prosecutor  Shokin was such a bad guy trying to investigate him and his son? Yes, they  have. And that is just a tip of the iceberg of lies poured on poor heads of Ukrainian residents. That's why those who listen to Ukrainian Media live in a parallel world, just like yourself and your twin brothers Litwin  and Trizub . And just like American liberals who believe  CNN and other Soros owned Media.


----------



## Baron

Stratford57 said:


> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> you can't even tell the truth about that
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, honesty isn't her prominent feature.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Do you mean "the truth" Ukrainian Media keeps stuffing you with? Oh, what a joke.
> 
> Haven't  they been telling you that  Biden  was such a great guy for Ukraine all these years? And that prosecutor  Shokin was such a bad guy trying to investigate him and his son? Yes, they  have. And that is just a tip of the iceberg of lies poured on poor heads of Ukrainian residents. That's why those who listen to Ukrainian Media live in a parallel world, just like yourself and your twin brothers Litwin  and Trizub . And just like American liberals who believe  CNN and other Soros owned Media.
Click to expand...


Who in reality run Ukraine!


----------



## ESay

Stratford57 said:


> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> you can't even tell the truth about that
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, honesty isn't her prominent feature.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Do you mean "the truth" Ukrainian Media keeps stuffing you with? Oh, what a joke.
> 
> Haven't  they been telling you that  Biden  was such a great guy for Ukraine all these years? And that prosecutor  Shokin was such a bad guy trying to investigate him and his son? Yes, they  have. And that is just a tip of the iceberg of lies poured on poor heads of Ukrainian residents. That's why those who listen to Ukrainian Media live in a parallel world, just like yourself and your twin brothers Litwin  and Trizub . And just like American liberals who believe  CNN and other Soros owned Media.
Click to expand...

If you weren't so ignorant, you would have heard about Burisma and Biden's son several years ago. As about many other things in Ukraine. And you wouldn't be surprised. But you are ignorant and narrow minded and judge others according to your own flaws. 

Po sebe drugih ne sudiat - in other words.


----------



## Stratford57

ESay said:


> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> you can't even tell the truth about that
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, honesty isn't her prominent feature.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Do you mean "the truth" Ukrainian Media keeps stuffing you with? Oh, what a joke.
> 
> Haven't  they been telling you that  Biden  was such a great guy for Ukraine all these years? And that prosecutor  Shokin was such a bad guy trying to investigate him and his son? Yes, they  have. And that is just a tip of the iceberg of lies poured on poor heads of Ukrainian residents. That's why those who listen to Ukrainian Media live in a parallel world, just like yourself and your twin brothers Litwin  and Trizub . And just like American liberals who believe  CNN and other Soros owned Media.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you weren't so ignorant, you would have heard about Burisma and Biden's son several years ago. As about many other things in Ukraine. And you wouldn't be surprised. But you are ignorant and narrow minded and judge others according to your own flaws.
> 
> Po sebe drugih ne sudiat - in other words.
Click to expand...

I not only heard about Burisma but had even posted about that on this forum.  Go figure.

What a stupid comment from you.


----------



## Trizub

Stratford57 said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Litwin said:
> 
> 
> 
> fact is that Ukraine is less corrupted than Muscovy and Muscovy goes down down ,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have just seen with my own eyes this summer how "down" Russia is going. And for Americans whom I contacted and who visited Russia at the beginning of 2000 was just a shock to see  renewed modern beautiful and well doing Russia. In spite of all the lies their (and your) Media kept telling them about Russia.
> 
> It's Ukraine who's going down, down, down under the careful uncle Soros' control...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't make any comments about the state of Ukraine unless you've been there to see it for yourself and stop with the Soros nonsense, it makes you sound like a Russian shill.
> Unlike Russia, no visa is required to visit Ukraine for EU, US and Canadian citizens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1. I've been to Ukraine just because I have a misfortune to live there.
> 2. I don't sound Russian, I *am *Russian as well as millions of Ukrainian citizens whom your "democratic" state is trying to turn into Ukrainians and forbids to write, to speak and to be educated in their first language (for example, 11 million has Belgium  3 official languages while over 30 million Ukraine has suppressed all the other languages but Ukrainian. BTW, in 3 million Crimea there are also 3 official languages after its return back to Russia).
> 3. Stop stopping me and the others, *stop yourself* and you'll do a favor to all the sane world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You live in Ukraine? Why haven't you moved to Russia if it's so much better there and you feel so oppressed in Ukraine?
> 
> That explains a lot.
> There's nothing wrong or unusual with a nation educating it's pupils in it's state language. You're not forbidden to write or speak in Russian, that's not true, it's the language on the street in many parts of Ukraine. You presumably watch Ukrainian TV, you'll have noted a majority of programmes are in Russian. The overwhelming majority of newspapers and magazines are in Russian. You will find Russian language books in Ukrainian book stores. Esay is from Chernivtsi, which is in Western Ukraine, yet it appears he/she speaks Russian, how is that? When I'm in Lviv I sometimes hear people speaking Russian, no one threatens or attacks them. Belgium isn't a good comparison, there is no Belgian language and the people there are divided. The population of Ukraine is 45 million, not 30 million, you can't even tell the truth about that.
> Ukranian schools have been closed in Crimea and any Ukrainians living there feel threatened as do Tatars, that is an oppressive place to live for non Russians. I was fortunate to visit Crimea in 2011, before the illegal Russian annexation, I wouldn't want to visit it now.
> 
> Your Soros nonsense may work with the gullible, but it won't work with me, it appears you've also used the laughable "junta" line in the past too, a classic troll comment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well. another example of Ukrainian "democracy" today:
> 112 Ukraine TV Channel deprived of their digital broadcasting license
> 
> It’s useless to talk to you because you keep repeating what Ukrainian Media tells you  which doesn’t make any sense but feels normal to you. Army of Soros’ psychologists have been working since the 2014 coup (and heck knows how many years before that) to frame your mind in that way. In your case they succeeded.
> 
> It’s NOT normal to have one official language (Ukrainian) when half a country has Russian as the first language. Also there is a large Hungarian community who wants to be able to use their language for official purposes and education and so on. In Soviet times there were a lot of Ukrainian schools and classes for volunteers even in our Eastern parts of Ukraine where almost everybody spoke Russian. Now it’s very difficult to get into a Russian classes because there are lots of volunteers and very very very few classes. I can see why Ukrainian schools had to be closed in Crimea: over 90% has Russian as a first language there. If the things were normal and Ukrainian authorities cared about the people (not just how to please Deep State occupants of our lands) a lot of Ukrainian schools would be closed in Eastern parts too just because the people DO NOT want Ukrainian language.
> 
> Russia takes a very good care of Crimea: they built a beautiful airport in Simpheropol, a new bridge, the largest in Europe, and so on and on. Were Ukrainian officials happy with such a care about the residents of Crimea which they call “hostages of Russia and occupied lands”? Not even close. Their reaction was: “We need to blow up that bridge!” You think it’s normal? I think it’s criminal and crazy. And if you remember Ukro Nazis who burned the people alive in Odessa (just because they did not support the coup) were openly yelling about “sinking Crimea in blood”. So, my dear brainwashed friend, Putin did not _annex _Crimea, _he saved_ the lands and the people from massive massacre (as happened in Donbass later) without even one shot. It was just genius. Too bad he left our Eastern lands (historically Russian) to be destroyed by “democratic” Ukraine.
> 
> The Crimean Tatar language is recognized in the 2014 Constitution as a State language of the Republic of Crimea alongside Russian and Ukrainian.
> https://www.osce.org/permanent-council/382747?download=true
> 
> Crimea referendum reflected people’s will – French delegation head
> 
> Thierry Mariani: Better to be Crimean Tatar than Russian in Baltics
> 
> P.S. Thanks for telling us where ESay lives, he tried to keep it as a secret for a long long time.
Click to expand...


Why didn't you answer my question?

You think Russia doesn't close anti Putin TV channels or tries to censor them?

Police raid Russian TV channel as it covers Moscow protest | Reporters without borders

Such comments make you sound like someone from the St Petersburg troll factory, exactly the same comments, exactly the  same cliches. I've heard them all before. I care nothing about Soros or his opinions.

It is normal, Russia is the only official state language of Russia, despite many languages being spoken in the Russian Federation.

Russian isn't oppressed in Ukraine, it's protected.

"According to Article 10 of the Constitution of Ukraine the state has an obligation to ensure the comprehensive development and functioning of the Ukrainian language in all spheres of social life throughout Ukraine while guaranteeing the free development, use and protection of the Russian language and other languages of national minorities of Ukraine."

The same applies to Hungarian. Is it wrong for people to speak their state language? The reason Ukrainian schools closed in Crimea is because Ukrainian people were persecuted there and forced to leave. "Deep State Occupants" Straight from the Kremlin propaganda handbook. Some people in Eastern Ukraine do want Ukrainian language schools.

That's one side of the story, things aren't so great for many Crimean residents. The tourist industry was decimated when Russia occupied it. What care? Russia has stolen it's land! Odesa, I've debated this on other forums, the story of that isn't the same as you Russian propagandists like to claim, I mean the story leading up to it where Russians from Crimea attacked Ukrainians who were taking part in a peace march.
Putin did annexe Crimea using extreme propaganda to do it. They're not your lands, you're the invaders.

Tatars are persecuted in Crimea, the want Ukraine back in Crimea.


----------



## ESay

Stratford57 said:


> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> you can't even tell the truth about that
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, honesty isn't her prominent feature.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Do you mean "the truth" Ukrainian Media keeps stuffing you with? Oh, what a joke.
> 
> Haven't  they been telling you that  Biden  was such a great guy for Ukraine all these years? And that prosecutor  Shokin was such a bad guy trying to investigate him and his son? Yes, they  have. And that is just a tip of the iceberg of lies poured on poor heads of Ukrainian residents. That's why those who listen to Ukrainian Media live in a parallel world, just like yourself and your twin brothers Litwin  and Trizub . And just like American liberals who believe  CNN and other Soros owned Media.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you weren't so ignorant, you would have heard about Burisma and Biden's son several years ago. As about many other things in Ukraine. And you wouldn't be surprised. But you are ignorant and narrow minded and judge others according to your own flaws.
> 
> Po sebe drugih ne sudiat - in other words.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I not only heard about Burisma but had even posted about that on this forum.  Go figure.
> 
> What a stupid comment from you.
Click to expand...

Then who told you that I haven't heard about that and believe in Ukrainian media?


----------



## Trizub

ESay said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> Esay is from Chernivtsi
> 
> 
> 
> Not Chernovtsi. Chernigov.
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> you can't even tell the truth about that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, honesty isn't her prominent feature.
Click to expand...


Sorry, I thought you said Chernivtsi. That explains why you speak Russian.

I've noticed that.


----------



## Trizub

Baron said:


> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> you can't even tell the truth about that
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, honesty isn't her prominent feature.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Do you mean "the truth" Ukrainian Media keeps stuffing you with? Oh, what a joke.
> 
> Haven't  they been telling you that  Biden  was such a great guy for Ukraine all these years? And that prosecutor  Shokin was such a bad guy trying to investigate him and his son? Yes, they  have. And that is just a tip of the iceberg of lies poured on poor heads of Ukrainian residents. That's why those who listen to Ukrainian Media live in a parallel world, just like yourself and your twin brothers Litwin  and Trizub . And just like American liberals who believe  CNN and other Soros owned Media.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who in reality run Ukraine!
Click to expand...


Baron showing he's a nazi again.


----------



## Trizub

Which idiot upvoted Stratford's posts? Baron, who would have guessed?


----------



## Stratford57

Trizub said:


> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have just seen with my own eyes this summer how "down" Russia is going. And for Americans whom I contacted and who visited Russia at the beginning of 2000 was just a shock to see  renewed modern beautiful and well doing Russia. In spite of all the lies their (and your) Media kept telling them about Russia.
> 
> It's Ukraine who's going down, down, down under the careful uncle Soros' control...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't make any comments about the state of Ukraine unless you've been there to see it for yourself and stop with the Soros nonsense, it makes you sound like a Russian shill.
> Unlike Russia, no visa is required to visit Ukraine for EU, US and Canadian citizens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1. I've been to Ukraine just because I have a misfortune to live there.
> 2. I don't sound Russian, I *am *Russian as well as millions of Ukrainian citizens whom your "democratic" state is trying to turn into Ukrainians and forbids to write, to speak and to be educated in their first language (for example, 11 million has Belgium  3 official languages while over 30 million Ukraine has suppressed all the other languages but Ukrainian. BTW, in 3 million Crimea there are also 3 official languages after its return back to Russia).
> 3. Stop stopping me and the others, *stop yourself* and you'll do a favor to all the sane world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You live in Ukraine? Why haven't you moved to Russia if it's so much better there and you feel so oppressed in Ukraine?
> 
> That explains a lot.
> There's nothing wrong or unusual with a nation educating it's pupils in it's state language. You're not forbidden to write or speak in Russian, that's not true, it's the language on the street in many parts of Ukraine. You presumably watch Ukrainian TV, you'll have noted a majority of programmes are in Russian. The overwhelming majority of newspapers and magazines are in Russian. You will find Russian language books in Ukrainian book stores. Esay is from Chernivtsi, which is in Western Ukraine, yet it appears he/she speaks Russian, how is that? When I'm in Lviv I sometimes hear people speaking Russian, no one threatens or attacks them. Belgium isn't a good comparison, there is no Belgian language and the people there are divided. The population of Ukraine is 45 million, not 30 million, you can't even tell the truth about that.
> Ukranian schools have been closed in Crimea and any Ukrainians living there feel threatened as do Tatars, that is an oppressive place to live for non Russians. I was fortunate to visit Crimea in 2011, before the illegal Russian annexation, I wouldn't want to visit it now.
> 
> Your Soros nonsense may work with the gullible, but it won't work with me, it appears you've also used the laughable "junta" line in the past too, a classic troll comment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well. another example of Ukrainian "democracy" today:
> 112 Ukraine TV Channel deprived of their digital broadcasting license
> 
> It’s useless to talk to you because you keep repeating what Ukrainian Media tells you  which doesn’t make any sense but feels normal to you. Army of Soros’ psychologists have been working since the 2014 coup (and heck knows how many years before that) to frame your mind in that way. In your case they succeeded.
> 
> It’s NOT normal to have one official language (Ukrainian) when half a country has Russian as the first language. Also there is a large Hungarian community who wants to be able to use their language for official purposes and education and so on. In Soviet times there were a lot of Ukrainian schools and classes for volunteers even in our Eastern parts of Ukraine where almost everybody spoke Russian. Now it’s very difficult to get into a Russian classes because there are lots of volunteers and very very very few classes. I can see why Ukrainian schools had to be closed in Crimea: over 90% has Russian as a first language there. If the things were normal and Ukrainian authorities cared about the people (not just how to please Deep State occupants of our lands) a lot of Ukrainian schools would be closed in Eastern parts too just because the people DO NOT want Ukrainian language.
> 
> Russia takes a very good care of Crimea: they built a beautiful airport in Simpheropol, a new bridge, the largest in Europe, and so on and on. Were Ukrainian officials happy with such a care about the residents of Crimea which they call “hostages of Russia and occupied lands”? Not even close. Their reaction was: “We need to blow up that bridge!” You think it’s normal? I think it’s criminal and crazy. And if you remember Ukro Nazis who burned the people alive in Odessa (just because they did not support the coup) were openly yelling about “sinking Crimea in blood”. So, my dear brainwashed friend, Putin did not _annex _Crimea, _he saved_ the lands and the people from massive massacre (as happened in Donbass later) without even one shot. It was just genius. Too bad he left our Eastern lands (historically Russian) to be destroyed by “democratic” Ukraine.
> 
> The Crimean Tatar language is recognized in the 2014 Constitution as a State language of the Republic of Crimea alongside Russian and Ukrainian.
> https://www.osce.org/permanent-council/382747?download=true
> 
> Crimea referendum reflected people’s will – French delegation head
> 
> Thierry Mariani: Better to be Crimean Tatar than Russian in Baltics
> 
> P.S. Thanks for telling us where ESay lives, he tried to keep it as a secret for a long long time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why didn't you answer my question?
> 
> You think Russia doesn't close anti Putin TV channels or tries to censor them?
> 
> Police raid Russian TV channel as it covers Moscow protest | Reporters without borders
> 
> Such comments make you sound like someone from the St Petersburg troll factory, exactly the same comments, exactly the  same cliches. I've heard them all before. I care nothing about Soros or his opinions.
> 
> It is normal, Russia is the only official state language of Russia, despite many languages being spoken in the Russian Federation.
> 
> Russian isn't oppressed in Ukraine, it's protected.
> 
> "According to Article 10 of the Constitution of Ukraine the state has an obligation to ensure the comprehensive development and functioning of the Ukrainian language in all spheres of social life throughout Ukraine while guaranteeing the free development, use and protection of the Russian language and other languages of national minorities of Ukraine."
> 
> The same applies to Hungarian. Is it wrong for people to speak their state language? The reason Ukrainian schools closed in Crimea is because Ukrainian people were persecuted there and forced to leave. "Deep State Occupants" Straight from the Kremlin propaganda handbook. Some people in Eastern Ukraine do want Ukrainian language schools.
> 
> That's one side of the story, things aren't so great for many Crimean residents. The tourist industry was decimated when Russia occupied it. What care? Russia has stolen it's land! Odesa, I've debated this on other forums, the story of that isn't the same as you Russian propagandists like to claim, I mean the story leading up to it where Russians from Crimea attacked Ukrainians who were taking part in a peace march.
> Putin did annexe Crimea using extreme propaganda to do it. They're not your lands, you're the invaders.
> 
> Tatars are persecuted in Crimea, the want Ukraine back in Crimea.
Click to expand...

A pile of BS from a brainwashed Ukrainian, who would doubt?

Only couple of things to respond: In Russian federation all the regions allow as many languages as needed, only one small Crimea has 3.There are more than 150 nationalities living in Russia and each area has as many official languages as needed.

I was in Moscow when some hot heads started unsanctioned meetings,  blocked the roads, blocked the access to subway stations (including ours), made messes and provoked policemen. I was watching them and police and police responded properly.  And Channel One was constantly telling about  that and showing that for more than a month until Sep 8, Moscow elections, I'm a witness. Nothing to do with  strict censorship in Ukraine.

I have no idea about that channel you're talking about and it may be just another Internet spin. But channel  112 in Ukraine was at least trying to present some truth, that I do know.


----------



## Litwin

ESay said:


> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> you can't even tell the truth about that
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, honesty isn't her prominent feature.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Do you mean "the truth" Ukrainian Media keeps stuffing you with? Oh, what a joke.
> 
> Haven't  they been telling you that  Biden  was such a great guy for Ukraine all these years? And that prosecutor  Shokin was such a bad guy trying to investigate him and his son? Yes, they  have. And that is just a tip of the iceberg of lies poured on poor heads of Ukrainian residents. That's why those who listen to Ukrainian Media live in a parallel world, just like yourself and your twin brothers Litwin  and Trizub . And just like American liberals who believe  CNN and other Soros owned Media.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you weren't so ignorant, you would have heard about Burisma and Biden's son several years ago. As about many other things in Ukraine. And you wouldn't be surprised. But you are ignorant and narrow minded and judge others according to your own flaws.
> 
> Po sebe drugih ne sudiat - in other words.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I not only heard about Burisma but had even posted about that on this forum.  Go figure.
> 
> What a stupid comment from you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then who told you that I haven't heard about that and believe in Ukrainian media?
Click to expand...



do you know that TV.ru suggests that Ukraine is the new Israel for the Jews, and Ukrainens and Jews are gonna kill or deport all "russians" from eastern Ukraine  ? 







The unorthodox path of a Jewish man in the ‘new’ Ukraine


----------



## Stratford57

Litwin said:


> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, honesty isn't her prominent feature.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you mean "the truth" Ukrainian Media keeps stuffing you with? Oh, what a joke.
> 
> Haven't  they been telling you that  Biden  was such a great guy for Ukraine all these years? And that prosecutor  Shokin was such a bad guy trying to investigate him and his son? Yes, they  have. And that is just a tip of the iceberg of lies poured on poor heads of Ukrainian residents. That's why those who listen to Ukrainian Media live in a parallel world, just like yourself and your twin brothers Litwin  and Trizub . And just like American liberals who believe  CNN and other Soros owned Media.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you weren't so ignorant, you would have heard about Burisma and Biden's son several years ago. As about many other things in Ukraine. And you wouldn't be surprised. But you are ignorant and narrow minded and judge others according to your own flaws.
> 
> Po sebe drugih ne sudiat - in other words.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I not only heard about Burisma but had even posted about that on this forum.  Go figure.
> 
> What a stupid comment from you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then who told you that I haven't heard about that and believe in Ukrainian media?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> do you know that TV.ru suggests that Ukraine is the new Israel for the Jews, and Ukrainens and Jews are gonna kill or deport all "russians" from eastern Ukraine  ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The unorthodox path of a Jewish man in the ‘new’ Ukraine
Click to expand...

your link shows timesofisrael.com not TV.ru


----------



## Bleipriester

konradv said:


> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> The WWIII is coming and guilty on it are not Russians
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone that hates the U.S.that much has a lot of never using Uncle Sam as an avi.
Click to expand...

Fuck this Uncle Sam shit. It is us Europeans who have to pay for his shit.


----------



## ESay

Litwin said:


> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, honesty isn't her prominent feature.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you mean "the truth" Ukrainian Media keeps stuffing you with? Oh, what a joke.
> 
> Haven't  they been telling you that  Biden  was such a great guy for Ukraine all these years? And that prosecutor  Shokin was such a bad guy trying to investigate him and his son? Yes, they  have. And that is just a tip of the iceberg of lies poured on poor heads of Ukrainian residents. That's why those who listen to Ukrainian Media live in a parallel world, just like yourself and your twin brothers Litwin  and Trizub . And just like American liberals who believe  CNN and other Soros owned Media.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you weren't so ignorant, you would have heard about Burisma and Biden's son several years ago. As about many other things in Ukraine. And you wouldn't be surprised. But you are ignorant and narrow minded and judge others according to your own flaws.
> 
> Po sebe drugih ne sudiat - in other words.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I not only heard about Burisma but had even posted about that on this forum.  Go figure.
> 
> What a stupid comment from you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then who told you that I haven't heard about that and believe in Ukrainian media?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> do you know that TV.ru suggests that Ukraine is the new Israel for the Jews, and Ukrainens and Jews are gonna kill or deport all "russians" from eastern Ukraine  ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The unorthodox path of a Jewish man in the ‘new’ Ukraine
Click to expand...

I have heard something about such claims, but never thought about them seriously. 

But the Jewish question in Ukraine is very interesting. It is very interesting topic for discussion. I can't now formulate my position clearly, because I haven't made my mind about that yet. In a nutshell, I would support the idea of Ukraine as new Israel. Why? Because I sceptical about intellectual abilities of Slavs as a whole and Ukrainians in particular. Frankly, I highly doubt that the Ukrainians are able to build a prosperous state because of their mentality. The Jews are another story. 

But I want to underline that what I wrote above is very simplified version. There are many issues with this theme which are worth of separate discussion.


----------



## Trizub

Stratford57 said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't make any comments about the state of Ukraine unless you've been there to see it for yourself and stop with the Soros nonsense, it makes you sound like a Russian shill.
> Unlike Russia, no visa is required to visit Ukraine for EU, US and Canadian citizens.
> 
> 
> 
> 1. I've been to Ukraine just because I have a misfortune to live there.
> 2. I don't sound Russian, I *am *Russian as well as millions of Ukrainian citizens whom your "democratic" state is trying to turn into Ukrainians and forbids to write, to speak and to be educated in their first language (for example, 11 million has Belgium  3 official languages while over 30 million Ukraine has suppressed all the other languages but Ukrainian. BTW, in 3 million Crimea there are also 3 official languages after its return back to Russia).
> 3. Stop stopping me and the others, *stop yourself* and you'll do a favor to all the sane world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You live in Ukraine? Why haven't you moved to Russia if it's so much better there and you feel so oppressed in Ukraine?
> 
> That explains a lot.
> There's nothing wrong or unusual with a nation educating it's pupils in it's state language. You're not forbidden to write or speak in Russian, that's not true, it's the language on the street in many parts of Ukraine. You presumably watch Ukrainian TV, you'll have noted a majority of programmes are in Russian. The overwhelming majority of newspapers and magazines are in Russian. You will find Russian language books in Ukrainian book stores. Esay is from Chernivtsi, which is in Western Ukraine, yet it appears he/she speaks Russian, how is that? When I'm in Lviv I sometimes hear people speaking Russian, no one threatens or attacks them. Belgium isn't a good comparison, there is no Belgian language and the people there are divided. The population of Ukraine is 45 million, not 30 million, you can't even tell the truth about that.
> Ukranian schools have been closed in Crimea and any Ukrainians living there feel threatened as do Tatars, that is an oppressive place to live for non Russians. I was fortunate to visit Crimea in 2011, before the illegal Russian annexation, I wouldn't want to visit it now.
> 
> Your Soros nonsense may work with the gullible, but it won't work with me, it appears you've also used the laughable "junta" line in the past too, a classic troll comment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well. another example of Ukrainian "democracy" today:
> 112 Ukraine TV Channel deprived of their digital broadcasting license
> 
> It’s useless to talk to you because you keep repeating what Ukrainian Media tells you  which doesn’t make any sense but feels normal to you. Army of Soros’ psychologists have been working since the 2014 coup (and heck knows how many years before that) to frame your mind in that way. In your case they succeeded.
> 
> It’s NOT normal to have one official language (Ukrainian) when half a country has Russian as the first language. Also there is a large Hungarian community who wants to be able to use their language for official purposes and education and so on. In Soviet times there were a lot of Ukrainian schools and classes for volunteers even in our Eastern parts of Ukraine where almost everybody spoke Russian. Now it’s very difficult to get into a Russian classes because there are lots of volunteers and very very very few classes. I can see why Ukrainian schools had to be closed in Crimea: over 90% has Russian as a first language there. If the things were normal and Ukrainian authorities cared about the people (not just how to please Deep State occupants of our lands) a lot of Ukrainian schools would be closed in Eastern parts too just because the people DO NOT want Ukrainian language.
> 
> Russia takes a very good care of Crimea: they built a beautiful airport in Simpheropol, a new bridge, the largest in Europe, and so on and on. Were Ukrainian officials happy with such a care about the residents of Crimea which they call “hostages of Russia and occupied lands”? Not even close. Their reaction was: “We need to blow up that bridge!” You think it’s normal? I think it’s criminal and crazy. And if you remember Ukro Nazis who burned the people alive in Odessa (just because they did not support the coup) were openly yelling about “sinking Crimea in blood”. So, my dear brainwashed friend, Putin did not _annex _Crimea, _he saved_ the lands and the people from massive massacre (as happened in Donbass later) without even one shot. It was just genius. Too bad he left our Eastern lands (historically Russian) to be destroyed by “democratic” Ukraine.
> 
> The Crimean Tatar language is recognized in the 2014 Constitution as a State language of the Republic of Crimea alongside Russian and Ukrainian.
> https://www.osce.org/permanent-council/382747?download=true
> 
> Crimea referendum reflected people’s will – French delegation head
> 
> Thierry Mariani: Better to be Crimean Tatar than Russian in Baltics
> 
> P.S. Thanks for telling us where ESay lives, he tried to keep it as a secret for a long long time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why didn't you answer my question?
> 
> You think Russia doesn't close anti Putin TV channels or tries to censor them?
> 
> Police raid Russian TV channel as it covers Moscow protest | Reporters without borders
> 
> Such comments make you sound like someone from the St Petersburg troll factory, exactly the same comments, exactly the  same cliches. I've heard them all before. I care nothing about Soros or his opinions.
> 
> It is normal, Russia is the only official state language of Russia, despite many languages being spoken in the Russian Federation.
> 
> Russian isn't oppressed in Ukraine, it's protected.
> 
> "According to Article 10 of the Constitution of Ukraine the state has an obligation to ensure the comprehensive development and functioning of the Ukrainian language in all spheres of social life throughout Ukraine while guaranteeing the free development, use and protection of the Russian language and other languages of national minorities of Ukraine."
> 
> The same applies to Hungarian. Is it wrong for people to speak their state language? The reason Ukrainian schools closed in Crimea is because Ukrainian people were persecuted there and forced to leave. "Deep State Occupants" Straight from the Kremlin propaganda handbook. Some people in Eastern Ukraine do want Ukrainian language schools.
> 
> That's one side of the story, things aren't so great for many Crimean residents. The tourist industry was decimated when Russia occupied it. What care? Russia has stolen it's land! Odesa, I've debated this on other forums, the story of that isn't the same as you Russian propagandists like to claim, I mean the story leading up to it where Russians from Crimea attacked Ukrainians who were taking part in a peace march.
> Putin did annexe Crimea using extreme propaganda to do it. They're not your lands, you're the invaders.
> 
> Tatars are persecuted in Crimea, the want Ukraine back in Crimea.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A pile of BS from a brainwashed Ukrainian, who would doubt?
> 
> Only couple of things to respond: In Russian federation all the regions allow as many languages as needed, only one small Crimea has 3.There are more than 150 nationalities living in Russia and each area has as many official languages as needed.
> 
> I was in Moscow when some hot heads started unsanctioned meetings,  blocked the roads, blocked the access to subway stations (including ours), made messes and provoked policemen. I was watching them and police and police responded properly.  And Channel One was constantly telling about  that and showing that for more than a month until Sep 8, Moscow elections, I'm a witness. Nothing to do with  strict censorship in Ukraine.
> 
> I have no idea about that channel you're talking about and it may be just another Internet spin. But channel  112 in Ukraine was at least trying to present some truth, that I do know.
Click to expand...


A brainwashed Russian.  

All minority languages in Ukraine are respected. Ukrainian isn't one of the 3 languages in Crimea.

That's because Russia is a dictatorship. Putin got 100% of votes in some places. That's not a democracy.

Check the link. I know channel 112, I thought it was a reasonable channel, but maybe Russians got control of it.


----------



## Stratford57

Trizub said:


> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. I've been to Ukraine just because I have a misfortune to live there.
> 2. I don't sound Russian, I *am *Russian as well as millions of Ukrainian citizens whom your "democratic" state is trying to turn into Ukrainians and forbids to write, to speak and to be educated in their first language (for example, 11 million has Belgium  3 official languages while over 30 million Ukraine has suppressed all the other languages but Ukrainian. BTW, in 3 million Crimea there are also 3 official languages after its return back to Russia).
> 3. Stop stopping me and the others, *stop yourself* and you'll do a favor to all the sane world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You live in Ukraine? Why haven't you moved to Russia if it's so much better there and you feel so oppressed in Ukraine?
> 
> That explains a lot.
> There's nothing wrong or unusual with a nation educating it's pupils in it's state language. You're not forbidden to write or speak in Russian, that's not true, it's the language on the street in many parts of Ukraine. You presumably watch Ukrainian TV, you'll have noted a majority of programmes are in Russian. The overwhelming majority of newspapers and magazines are in Russian. You will find Russian language books in Ukrainian book stores. Esay is from Chernivtsi, which is in Western Ukraine, yet it appears he/she speaks Russian, how is that? When I'm in Lviv I sometimes hear people speaking Russian, no one threatens or attacks them. Belgium isn't a good comparison, there is no Belgian language and the people there are divided. The population of Ukraine is 45 million, not 30 million, you can't even tell the truth about that.
> Ukranian schools have been closed in Crimea and any Ukrainians living there feel threatened as do Tatars, that is an oppressive place to live for non Russians. I was fortunate to visit Crimea in 2011, before the illegal Russian annexation, I wouldn't want to visit it now.
> 
> Your Soros nonsense may work with the gullible, but it won't work with me, it appears you've also used the laughable "junta" line in the past too, a classic troll comment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well. another example of Ukrainian "democracy" today:
> 112 Ukraine TV Channel deprived of their digital broadcasting license
> 
> It’s useless to talk to you because you keep repeating what Ukrainian Media tells you  which doesn’t make any sense but feels normal to you. Army of Soros’ psychologists have been working since the 2014 coup (and heck knows how many years before that) to frame your mind in that way. In your case they succeeded.
> 
> It’s NOT normal to have one official language (Ukrainian) when half a country has Russian as the first language. Also there is a large Hungarian community who wants to be able to use their language for official purposes and education and so on. In Soviet times there were a lot of Ukrainian schools and classes for volunteers even in our Eastern parts of Ukraine where almost everybody spoke Russian. Now it’s very difficult to get into a Russian classes because there are lots of volunteers and very very very few classes. I can see why Ukrainian schools had to be closed in Crimea: over 90% has Russian as a first language there. If the things were normal and Ukrainian authorities cared about the people (not just how to please Deep State occupants of our lands) a lot of Ukrainian schools would be closed in Eastern parts too just because the people DO NOT want Ukrainian language.
> 
> Russia takes a very good care of Crimea: they built a beautiful airport in Simpheropol, a new bridge, the largest in Europe, and so on and on. Were Ukrainian officials happy with such a care about the residents of Crimea which they call “hostages of Russia and occupied lands”? Not even close. Their reaction was: “We need to blow up that bridge!” You think it’s normal? I think it’s criminal and crazy. And if you remember Ukro Nazis who burned the people alive in Odessa (just because they did not support the coup) were openly yelling about “sinking Crimea in blood”. So, my dear brainwashed friend, Putin did not _annex _Crimea, _he saved_ the lands and the people from massive massacre (as happened in Donbass later) without even one shot. It was just genius. Too bad he left our Eastern lands (historically Russian) to be destroyed by “democratic” Ukraine.
> 
> The Crimean Tatar language is recognized in the 2014 Constitution as a State language of the Republic of Crimea alongside Russian and Ukrainian.
> https://www.osce.org/permanent-council/382747?download=true
> 
> Crimea referendum reflected people’s will – French delegation head
> 
> Thierry Mariani: Better to be Crimean Tatar than Russian in Baltics
> 
> P.S. Thanks for telling us where ESay lives, he tried to keep it as a secret for a long long time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why didn't you answer my question?
> 
> You think Russia doesn't close anti Putin TV channels or tries to censor them?
> 
> Police raid Russian TV channel as it covers Moscow protest | Reporters without borders
> 
> Such comments make you sound like someone from the St Petersburg troll factory, exactly the same comments, exactly the  same cliches. I've heard them all before. I care nothing about Soros or his opinions.
> 
> It is normal, Russia is the only official state language of Russia, despite many languages being spoken in the Russian Federation.
> 
> Russian isn't oppressed in Ukraine, it's protected.
> 
> "According to Article 10 of the Constitution of Ukraine the state has an obligation to ensure the comprehensive development and functioning of the Ukrainian language in all spheres of social life throughout Ukraine while guaranteeing the free development, use and protection of the Russian language and other languages of national minorities of Ukraine."
> 
> The same applies to Hungarian. Is it wrong for people to speak their state language? The reason Ukrainian schools closed in Crimea is because Ukrainian people were persecuted there and forced to leave. "Deep State Occupants" Straight from the Kremlin propaganda handbook. Some people in Eastern Ukraine do want Ukrainian language schools.
> 
> That's one side of the story, things aren't so great for many Crimean residents. The tourist industry was decimated when Russia occupied it. What care? Russia has stolen it's land! Odesa, I've debated this on other forums, the story of that isn't the same as you Russian propagandists like to claim, I mean the story leading up to it where Russians from Crimea attacked Ukrainians who were taking part in a peace march.
> Putin did annexe Crimea using extreme propaganda to do it. They're not your lands, you're the invaders.
> 
> Tatars are persecuted in Crimea, the want Ukraine back in Crimea.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A pile of BS from a brainwashed Ukrainian, who would doubt?
> 
> Only couple of things to respond: In Russian federation all the regions allow as many languages as needed, only one small Crimea has 3.There are more than 150 nationalities living in Russia and each area has as many official languages as needed.
> 
> I was in Moscow when some hot heads started unsanctioned meetings,  blocked the roads, blocked the access to subway stations (including ours), made messes and provoked policemen. I was watching them and police and police responded properly.  And Channel One was constantly telling about  that and showing that for more than a month until Sep 8, Moscow elections, I'm a witness. Nothing to do with  strict censorship in Ukraine.
> 
> I have no idea about that channel you're talking about and it may be just another Internet spin. But channel  112 in Ukraine was at least trying to present some truth, that I do know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A brainwashed Russian.
> 
> All minority languages in Ukraine are respected. Ukrainian isn't one of the 3 languages in Crimea.
> 
> That's because Russia is a dictatorship. Putin got 100% of votes in some places. That's not a democracy.
> 
> Check the link. I know channel 112, I thought it was a reasonable channel, but maybe Russians got control of it.
Click to expand...

Whoa! How are  minority languages in Ukraine  respected? BTW, Russia is not a minority, it's a majority language in Ukraine, the officials badly want to make it a minority language.

Reading your posts is like listening to Ukrainian Media: a pile of absurd and lies.


----------



## Trizub

Stratford57 said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> You live in Ukraine? Why haven't you moved to Russia if it's so much better there and you feel so oppressed in Ukraine?
> 
> That explains a lot.
> There's nothing wrong or unusual with a nation educating it's pupils in it's state language. You're not forbidden to write or speak in Russian, that's not true, it's the language on the street in many parts of Ukraine. You presumably watch Ukrainian TV, you'll have noted a majority of programmes are in Russian. The overwhelming majority of newspapers and magazines are in Russian. You will find Russian language books in Ukrainian book stores. Esay is from Chernivtsi, which is in Western Ukraine, yet it appears he/she speaks Russian, how is that? When I'm in Lviv I sometimes hear people speaking Russian, no one threatens or attacks them. Belgium isn't a good comparison, there is no Belgian language and the people there are divided. The population of Ukraine is 45 million, not 30 million, you can't even tell the truth about that.
> Ukranian schools have been closed in Crimea and any Ukrainians living there feel threatened as do Tatars, that is an oppressive place to live for non Russians. I was fortunate to visit Crimea in 2011, before the illegal Russian annexation, I wouldn't want to visit it now.
> 
> Your Soros nonsense may work with the gullible, but it won't work with me, it appears you've also used the laughable "junta" line in the past too, a classic troll comment.
> 
> 
> 
> Well. another example of Ukrainian "democracy" today:
> 112 Ukraine TV Channel deprived of their digital broadcasting license
> 
> It’s useless to talk to you because you keep repeating what Ukrainian Media tells you  which doesn’t make any sense but feels normal to you. Army of Soros’ psychologists have been working since the 2014 coup (and heck knows how many years before that) to frame your mind in that way. In your case they succeeded.
> 
> It’s NOT normal to have one official language (Ukrainian) when half a country has Russian as the first language. Also there is a large Hungarian community who wants to be able to use their language for official purposes and education and so on. In Soviet times there were a lot of Ukrainian schools and classes for volunteers even in our Eastern parts of Ukraine where almost everybody spoke Russian. Now it’s very difficult to get into a Russian classes because there are lots of volunteers and very very very few classes. I can see why Ukrainian schools had to be closed in Crimea: over 90% has Russian as a first language there. If the things were normal and Ukrainian authorities cared about the people (not just how to please Deep State occupants of our lands) a lot of Ukrainian schools would be closed in Eastern parts too just because the people DO NOT want Ukrainian language.
> 
> Russia takes a very good care of Crimea: they built a beautiful airport in Simpheropol, a new bridge, the largest in Europe, and so on and on. Were Ukrainian officials happy with such a care about the residents of Crimea which they call “hostages of Russia and occupied lands”? Not even close. Their reaction was: “We need to blow up that bridge!” You think it’s normal? I think it’s criminal and crazy. And if you remember Ukro Nazis who burned the people alive in Odessa (just because they did not support the coup) were openly yelling about “sinking Crimea in blood”. So, my dear brainwashed friend, Putin did not _annex _Crimea, _he saved_ the lands and the people from massive massacre (as happened in Donbass later) without even one shot. It was just genius. Too bad he left our Eastern lands (historically Russian) to be destroyed by “democratic” Ukraine.
> 
> The Crimean Tatar language is recognized in the 2014 Constitution as a State language of the Republic of Crimea alongside Russian and Ukrainian.
> https://www.osce.org/permanent-council/382747?download=true
> 
> Crimea referendum reflected people’s will – French delegation head
> 
> Thierry Mariani: Better to be Crimean Tatar than Russian in Baltics
> 
> P.S. Thanks for telling us where ESay lives, he tried to keep it as a secret for a long long time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why didn't you answer my question?
> 
> You think Russia doesn't close anti Putin TV channels or tries to censor them?
> 
> Police raid Russian TV channel as it covers Moscow protest | Reporters without borders
> 
> Such comments make you sound like someone from the St Petersburg troll factory, exactly the same comments, exactly the  same cliches. I've heard them all before. I care nothing about Soros or his opinions.
> 
> It is normal, Russia is the only official state language of Russia, despite many languages being spoken in the Russian Federation.
> 
> Russian isn't oppressed in Ukraine, it's protected.
> 
> "According to Article 10 of the Constitution of Ukraine the state has an obligation to ensure the comprehensive development and functioning of the Ukrainian language in all spheres of social life throughout Ukraine while guaranteeing the free development, use and protection of the Russian language and other languages of national minorities of Ukraine."
> 
> The same applies to Hungarian. Is it wrong for people to speak their state language? The reason Ukrainian schools closed in Crimea is because Ukrainian people were persecuted there and forced to leave. "Deep State Occupants" Straight from the Kremlin propaganda handbook. Some people in Eastern Ukraine do want Ukrainian language schools.
> 
> That's one side of the story, things aren't so great for many Crimean residents. The tourist industry was decimated when Russia occupied it. What care? Russia has stolen it's land! Odesa, I've debated this on other forums, the story of that isn't the same as you Russian propagandists like to claim, I mean the story leading up to it where Russians from Crimea attacked Ukrainians who were taking part in a peace march.
> Putin did annexe Crimea using extreme propaganda to do it. They're not your lands, you're the invaders.
> 
> Tatars are persecuted in Crimea, the want Ukraine back in Crimea.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A pile of BS from a brainwashed Ukrainian, who would doubt?
> 
> Only couple of things to respond: In Russian federation all the regions allow as many languages as needed, only one small Crimea has 3.There are more than 150 nationalities living in Russia and each area has as many official languages as needed.
> 
> I was in Moscow when some hot heads started unsanctioned meetings,  blocked the roads, blocked the access to subway stations (including ours), made messes and provoked policemen. I was watching them and police and police responded properly.  And Channel One was constantly telling about  that and showing that for more than a month until Sep 8, Moscow elections, I'm a witness. Nothing to do with  strict censorship in Ukraine.
> 
> I have no idea about that channel you're talking about and it may be just another Internet spin. But channel  112 in Ukraine was at least trying to present some truth, that I do know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A brainwashed Russian.
> 
> All minority languages in Ukraine are respected. Ukrainian isn't one of the 3 languages in Crimea.
> 
> That's because Russia is a dictatorship. Putin got 100% of votes in some places. That's not a democracy.
> 
> Check the link. I know channel 112, I thought it was a reasonable channel, but maybe Russians got control of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whoa! How are  minority languages in Ukraine  respected? BTW, Russia is not a minority, it's a majority language in Ukraine, the officials badly want to make it a minority language.
> 
> Reading your posts is like listening to Ukrainian Media: a pile of absurd and lies.
Click to expand...


I already posted this to you.

"According to Article 10 of the Constitution of Ukraine the state has an obligation to ensure the comprehensive development and functioning of the Ukrainian language in all spheres of social life throughout Ukraine while guaranteeing the free development, use and protection of the Russian language and other languages of national minorities of Ukraine."

It's not THE majority language in Ukraine. 

You don't like to hear the truth, stick to watching Li(f)e News and Rossiya 24/7 propaganda.   

Why haven't you answered my question? Why are you living in Ukraine if it's so oppressive to you? Why aren't you living in 'wonderful' Russia? Putin would welcome you with open arms and there would be a big cheer from Ukrainians when you leave.


----------



## Stratford57

Trizub said:


> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well. another example of Ukrainian "democracy" today:
> 112 Ukraine TV Channel deprived of their digital broadcasting license
> 
> It’s useless to talk to you because you keep repeating what Ukrainian Media tells you  which doesn’t make any sense but feels normal to you. Army of Soros’ psychologists have been working since the 2014 coup (and heck knows how many years before that) to frame your mind in that way. In your case they succeeded.
> 
> It’s NOT normal to have one official language (Ukrainian) when half a country has Russian as the first language. Also there is a large Hungarian community who wants to be able to use their language for official purposes and education and so on. In Soviet times there were a lot of Ukrainian schools and classes for volunteers even in our Eastern parts of Ukraine where almost everybody spoke Russian. Now it’s very difficult to get into a Russian classes because there are lots of volunteers and very very very few classes. I can see why Ukrainian schools had to be closed in Crimea: over 90% has Russian as a first language there. If the things were normal and Ukrainian authorities cared about the people (not just how to please Deep State occupants of our lands) a lot of Ukrainian schools would be closed in Eastern parts too just because the people DO NOT want Ukrainian language.
> 
> Russia takes a very good care of Crimea: they built a beautiful airport in Simpheropol, a new bridge, the largest in Europe, and so on and on. Were Ukrainian officials happy with such a care about the residents of Crimea which they call “hostages of Russia and occupied lands”? Not even close. Their reaction was: “We need to blow up that bridge!” You think it’s normal? I think it’s criminal and crazy. And if you remember Ukro Nazis who burned the people alive in Odessa (just because they did not support the coup) were openly yelling about “sinking Crimea in blood”. So, my dear brainwashed friend, Putin did not _annex _Crimea, _he saved_ the lands and the people from massive massacre (as happened in Donbass later) without even one shot. It was just genius. Too bad he left our Eastern lands (historically Russian) to be destroyed by “democratic” Ukraine.
> 
> The Crimean Tatar language is recognized in the 2014 Constitution as a State language of the Republic of Crimea alongside Russian and Ukrainian.
> https://www.osce.org/permanent-council/382747?download=true
> 
> Crimea referendum reflected people’s will – French delegation head
> 
> Thierry Mariani: Better to be Crimean Tatar than Russian in Baltics
> 
> P.S. Thanks for telling us where ESay lives, he tried to keep it as a secret for a long long time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why didn't you answer my question?
> 
> You think Russia doesn't close anti Putin TV channels or tries to censor them?
> 
> Police raid Russian TV channel as it covers Moscow protest | Reporters without borders
> 
> Such comments make you sound like someone from the St Petersburg troll factory, exactly the same comments, exactly the  same cliches. I've heard them all before. I care nothing about Soros or his opinions.
> 
> It is normal, Russia is the only official state language of Russia, despite many languages being spoken in the Russian Federation.
> 
> Russian isn't oppressed in Ukraine, it's protected.
> 
> "According to Article 10 of the Constitution of Ukraine the state has an obligation to ensure the comprehensive development and functioning of the Ukrainian language in all spheres of social life throughout Ukraine while guaranteeing the free development, use and protection of the Russian language and other languages of national minorities of Ukraine."
> 
> The same applies to Hungarian. Is it wrong for people to speak their state language? The reason Ukrainian schools closed in Crimea is because Ukrainian people were persecuted there and forced to leave. "Deep State Occupants" Straight from the Kremlin propaganda handbook. Some people in Eastern Ukraine do want Ukrainian language schools.
> 
> That's one side of the story, things aren't so great for many Crimean residents. The tourist industry was decimated when Russia occupied it. What care? Russia has stolen it's land! Odesa, I've debated this on other forums, the story of that isn't the same as you Russian propagandists like to claim, I mean the story leading up to it where Russians from Crimea attacked Ukrainians who were taking part in a peace march.
> Putin did annexe Crimea using extreme propaganda to do it. They're not your lands, you're the invaders.
> 
> Tatars are persecuted in Crimea, the want Ukraine back in Crimea.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A pile of BS from a brainwashed Ukrainian, who would doubt?
> 
> Only couple of things to respond: In Russian federation all the regions allow as many languages as needed, only one small Crimea has 3.There are more than 150 nationalities living in Russia and each area has as many official languages as needed.
> 
> I was in Moscow when some hot heads started unsanctioned meetings,  blocked the roads, blocked the access to subway stations (including ours), made messes and provoked policemen. I was watching them and police and police responded properly.  And Channel One was constantly telling about  that and showing that for more than a month until Sep 8, Moscow elections, I'm a witness. Nothing to do with  strict censorship in Ukraine.
> 
> I have no idea about that channel you're talking about and it may be just another Internet spin. But channel  112 in Ukraine was at least trying to present some truth, that I do know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A brainwashed Russian.
> 
> All minority languages in Ukraine are respected. Ukrainian isn't one of the 3 languages in Crimea.
> 
> That's because Russia is a dictatorship. Putin got 100% of votes in some places. That's not a democracy.
> 
> Check the link. I know channel 112, I thought it was a reasonable channel, but maybe Russians got control of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whoa! How are  minority languages in Ukraine  respected? BTW, Russia is not a minority, it's a majority language in Ukraine, the officials badly want to make it a minority language.
> 
> Reading your posts is like listening to Ukrainian Media: a pile of absurd and lies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I already posted this to you.
> 
> "According to Article 10 of the Constitution of Ukraine the state has an obligation to ensure the comprehensive development and functioning of the Ukrainian language in all spheres of social life throughout Ukraine while guaranteeing the free development, use and protection of the Russian language and other languages of national minorities of Ukraine."
> 
> It's not THE majority language in Ukraine.
> 
> You don't like to hear the truth, stick to watching Li(f)e News and Rossiya 24/7 propaganda.
> 
> Why haven't you answered my question? Why are you living in Ukraine if it's so oppressive to you? Why aren't you living in 'wonderful' Russia? Putin would welcome you with open arms and there would be a big cheer from Ukrainians when you leave.
Click to expand...

I am Soros and I approve this ^ message.


----------



## Trizub

Stratford57 said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why didn't you answer my question?
> 
> You think Russia doesn't close anti Putin TV channels or tries to censor them?
> 
> Police raid Russian TV channel as it covers Moscow protest | Reporters without borders
> 
> Such comments make you sound like someone from the St Petersburg troll factory, exactly the same comments, exactly the  same cliches. I've heard them all before. I care nothing about Soros or his opinions.
> 
> It is normal, Russia is the only official state language of Russia, despite many languages being spoken in the Russian Federation.
> 
> Russian isn't oppressed in Ukraine, it's protected.
> 
> "According to Article 10 of the Constitution of Ukraine the state has an obligation to ensure the comprehensive development and functioning of the Ukrainian language in all spheres of social life throughout Ukraine while guaranteeing the free development, use and protection of the Russian language and other languages of national minorities of Ukraine."
> 
> The same applies to Hungarian. Is it wrong for people to speak their state language? The reason Ukrainian schools closed in Crimea is because Ukrainian people were persecuted there and forced to leave. "Deep State Occupants" Straight from the Kremlin propaganda handbook. Some people in Eastern Ukraine do want Ukrainian language schools.
> 
> That's one side of the story, things aren't so great for many Crimean residents. The tourist industry was decimated when Russia occupied it. What care? Russia has stolen it's land! Odesa, I've debated this on other forums, the story of that isn't the same as you Russian propagandists like to claim, I mean the story leading up to it where Russians from Crimea attacked Ukrainians who were taking part in a peace march.
> Putin did annexe Crimea using extreme propaganda to do it. They're not your lands, you're the invaders.
> 
> Tatars are persecuted in Crimea, the want Ukraine back in Crimea.
> 
> 
> 
> A pile of BS from a brainwashed Ukrainian, who would doubt?
> 
> Only couple of things to respond: In Russian federation all the regions allow as many languages as needed, only one small Crimea has 3.There are more than 150 nationalities living in Russia and each area has as many official languages as needed.
> 
> I was in Moscow when some hot heads started unsanctioned meetings,  blocked the roads, blocked the access to subway stations (including ours), made messes and provoked policemen. I was watching them and police and police responded properly.  And Channel One was constantly telling about  that and showing that for more than a month until Sep 8, Moscow elections, I'm a witness. Nothing to do with  strict censorship in Ukraine.
> 
> I have no idea about that channel you're talking about and it may be just another Internet spin. But channel  112 in Ukraine was at least trying to present some truth, that I do know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A brainwashed Russian.
> 
> All minority languages in Ukraine are respected. Ukrainian isn't one of the 3 languages in Crimea.
> 
> That's because Russia is a dictatorship. Putin got 100% of votes in some places. That's not a democracy.
> 
> Check the link. I know channel 112, I thought it was a reasonable channel, but maybe Russians got control of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whoa! How are  minority languages in Ukraine  respected? BTW, Russia is not a minority, it's a majority language in Ukraine, the officials badly want to make it a minority language.
> 
> Reading your posts is like listening to Ukrainian Media: a pile of absurd and lies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I already posted this to you.
> 
> "According to Article 10 of the Constitution of Ukraine the state has an obligation to ensure the comprehensive development and functioning of the Ukrainian language in all spheres of social life throughout Ukraine while guaranteeing the free development, use and protection of the Russian language and other languages of national minorities of Ukraine."
> 
> It's not THE majority language in Ukraine.
> 
> You don't like to hear the truth, stick to watching Li(f)e News and Rossiya 24/7 propaganda.
> 
> Why haven't you answered my question? Why are you living in Ukraine if it's so oppressive to you? Why aren't you living in 'wonderful' Russia? Putin would welcome you with open arms and there would be a big cheer from Ukrainians when you leave.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am Soros and I approve this ^ message.
Click to expand...


I'd prefer it if you were Putin and disapproved of it, but as you're his spokesperson it would be the same thing.


----------



## Stratford57

Trizub said:


> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> A pile of BS from a brainwashed Ukrainian, who would doubt?
> 
> Only couple of things to respond: In Russian federation all the regions allow as many languages as needed, only one small Crimea has 3.There are more than 150 nationalities living in Russia and each area has as many official languages as needed.
> 
> I was in Moscow when some hot heads started unsanctioned meetings,  blocked the roads, blocked the access to subway stations (including ours), made messes and provoked policemen. I was watching them and police and police responded properly.  And Channel One was constantly telling about  that and showing that for more than a month until Sep 8, Moscow elections, I'm a witness. Nothing to do with  strict censorship in Ukraine.
> 
> I have no idea about that channel you're talking about and it may be just another Internet spin. But channel  112 in Ukraine was at least trying to present some truth, that I do know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A brainwashed Russian.
> 
> All minority languages in Ukraine are respected. Ukrainian isn't one of the 3 languages in Crimea.
> 
> That's because Russia is a dictatorship. Putin got 100% of votes in some places. That's not a democracy.
> 
> Check the link. I know channel 112, I thought it was a reasonable channel, but maybe Russians got control of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whoa! How are  minority languages in Ukraine  respected? BTW, Russia is not a minority, it's a majority language in Ukraine, the officials badly want to make it a minority language.
> 
> Reading your posts is like listening to Ukrainian Media: a pile of absurd and lies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I already posted this to you.
> 
> "According to Article 10 of the Constitution of Ukraine the state has an obligation to ensure the comprehensive development and functioning of the Ukrainian language in all spheres of social life throughout Ukraine while guaranteeing the free development, use and protection of the Russian language and other languages of national minorities of Ukraine."
> 
> It's not THE majority language in Ukraine.
> 
> You don't like to hear the truth, stick to watching Li(f)e News and Rossiya 24/7 propaganda.
> 
> Why haven't you answered my question? Why are you living in Ukraine if it's so oppressive to you? Why aren't you living in 'wonderful' Russia? Putin would welcome you with open arms and there would be a big cheer from Ukrainians when you leave.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am Soros and I approve this ^ message.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'd prefer it if you were Putin and disapproved of it, but as you're his spokesperson it would be the same thing.
Click to expand...

Everything is fake about Ukraine: fake news, fake history, fake language (artificially created recently for the most part), fake heroes, fake freedom, fake independence,.... What's real in Ukraine then? Real Nazis, real massive crimes, real mass decreasing of the population, real mass brainwashing of population to make it easy to manipulate. And you are just a perfect example of it.

Your country is killing you with the hands of Soros and your local traitors who only need Ukraine as a tool, as a spear to hurt Russia. And they need that spear sharp, not happy.


----------



## Trizub

Stratford57 said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> A brainwashed Russian.
> 
> All minority languages in Ukraine are respected. Ukrainian isn't one of the 3 languages in Crimea.
> 
> That's because Russia is a dictatorship. Putin got 100% of votes in some places. That's not a democracy.
> 
> Check the link. I know channel 112, I thought it was a reasonable channel, but maybe Russians got control of it.
> 
> 
> 
> Whoa! How are  minority languages in Ukraine  respected? BTW, Russia is not a minority, it's a majority language in Ukraine, the officials badly want to make it a minority language.
> 
> Reading your posts is like listening to Ukrainian Media: a pile of absurd and lies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I already posted this to you.
> 
> "According to Article 10 of the Constitution of Ukraine the state has an obligation to ensure the comprehensive development and functioning of the Ukrainian language in all spheres of social life throughout Ukraine while guaranteeing the free development, use and protection of the Russian language and other languages of national minorities of Ukraine."
> 
> It's not THE majority language in Ukraine.
> 
> You don't like to hear the truth, stick to watching Li(f)e News and Rossiya 24/7 propaganda.
> 
> Why haven't you answered my question? Why are you living in Ukraine if it's so oppressive to you? Why aren't you living in 'wonderful' Russia? Putin would welcome you with open arms and there would be a big cheer from Ukrainians when you leave.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am Soros and I approve this ^ message.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'd prefer it if you were Putin and disapproved of it, but as you're his spokesperson it would be the same thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everything is fake about Ukraine: fake news, fake history, fake language (artificially created recently for the most part), fake heroes, fake freedom, fake independence,.... What's real in Ukraine then? Real Nazis, real massive crimes, real mass decreasing of the population, real mass brainwashing of population to make it easy to manipulate. And you are just a perfect example of it.
> 
> Your country is killing you with the hands of Soros and your local traitors who only need Ukraine as a tool, as a spear to hurt Russia. And they need that spear sharp, not happy.
Click to expand...


All nonsense. I'm convinced you're working at the St Petersburg troll factory now.

Your brainwashing tactics won't work on me.


----------



## Stratford57

Trizub said:


> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whoa! How are  minority languages in Ukraine  respected? BTW, Russia is not a minority, it's a majority language in Ukraine, the officials badly want to make it a minority language.
> 
> Reading your posts is like listening to Ukrainian Media: a pile of absurd and lies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I already posted this to you.
> 
> "According to Article 10 of the Constitution of Ukraine the state has an obligation to ensure the comprehensive development and functioning of the Ukrainian language in all spheres of social life throughout Ukraine while guaranteeing the free development, use and protection of the Russian language and other languages of national minorities of Ukraine."
> 
> It's not THE majority language in Ukraine.
> 
> You don't like to hear the truth, stick to watching Li(f)e News and Rossiya 24/7 propaganda.
> 
> Why haven't you answered my question? Why are you living in Ukraine if it's so oppressive to you? Why aren't you living in 'wonderful' Russia? Putin would welcome you with open arms and there would be a big cheer from Ukrainians when you leave.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am Soros and I approve this ^ message.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'd prefer it if you were Putin and disapproved of it, but as you're his spokesperson it would be the same thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everything is fake about Ukraine: fake news, fake history, fake language (artificially created recently for the most part), fake heroes, fake freedom, fake independence,.... What's real in Ukraine then? Real Nazis, real massive crimes, real mass decreasing of the population, real mass brainwashing of population to make it easy to manipulate. And you are just a perfect example of it.
> 
> Your country is killing you with the hands of Soros and your local traitors who only need Ukraine as a tool, as a spear to hurt Russia. And they need that spear sharp, not happy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All nonsense. I'm convinced you're working at the St Petersburg troll factory now.
> 
> Your brainwashing tactics won't work on me.
Click to expand...


----------



## Trizub

Stratford57 said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> I already posted this to you.
> 
> "According to Article 10 of the Constitution of Ukraine the state has an obligation to ensure the comprehensive development and functioning of the Ukrainian language in all spheres of social life throughout Ukraine while guaranteeing the free development, use and protection of the Russian language and other languages of national minorities of Ukraine."
> 
> It's not THE majority language in Ukraine.
> 
> You don't like to hear the truth, stick to watching Li(f)e News and Rossiya 24/7 propaganda.
> 
> Why haven't you answered my question? Why are you living in Ukraine if it's so oppressive to you? Why aren't you living in 'wonderful' Russia? Putin would welcome you with open arms and there would be a big cheer from Ukrainians when you leave.
> 
> 
> 
> I am Soros and I approve this ^ message.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'd prefer it if you were Putin and disapproved of it, but as you're his spokesperson it would be the same thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everything is fake about Ukraine: fake news, fake history, fake language (artificially created recently for the most part), fake heroes, fake freedom, fake independence,.... What's real in Ukraine then? Real Nazis, real massive crimes, real mass decreasing of the population, real mass brainwashing of population to make it easy to manipulate. And you are just a perfect example of it.
> 
> Your country is killing you with the hands of Soros and your local traitors who only need Ukraine as a tool, as a spear to hurt Russia. And they need that spear sharp, not happy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All nonsense. I'm convinced you're working at the St Petersburg troll factory now.
> 
> Your brainwashing tactics won't work on me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 281437
Click to expand...


 You should take that advice, Putin has been lying to you.


----------



## theHawk

Trizub said:


> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> Russia should give Konigsburg back to Germany.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ukraine & Polska all stolen territorials to Russia and Germany too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no former German territory in Ukraine. Russia should hand Karelia back to Finland, the Kuril Islands to Japan and of course Crimea to Ukraine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your frigging 'government' shall pay me my tax money back which has been stolen by your corrupted rulers.
> 
> Crimea is Russia!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Crimea is Ukraine!
Click to expand...


Yea sure, that’s why they all speak Russian.

If it weren’t for the Russians, it would still be a Muslim shit hole.  The Russians had Crimea during the whole 19th century after they kicked the Ottomans asses out of there.

By the way, did they vote to be a part of the new Ukraine government?


----------



## Baron

Trizub said:


> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have just seen with my own eyes this summer how "down" Russia is going. And for Americans whom I contacted and who visited Russia at the beginning of 2000 was just a shock to see  renewed modern beautiful and well doing Russia. In spite of all the lies their (and your) Media kept telling them about Russia.
> 
> It's Ukraine who's going down, down, down under the careful uncle Soros' control...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't make any comments about the state of Ukraine unless you've been there to see it for yourself and stop with the Soros nonsense, it makes you sound like a Russian shill.
> Unlike Russia, no visa is required to visit Ukraine for EU, US and Canadian citizens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1. I've been to Ukraine just because I have a misfortune to live there.
> 2. I don't sound Russian, I *am *Russian as well as millions of Ukrainian citizens whom your "democratic" state is trying to turn into Ukrainians and forbids to write, to speak and to be educated in their first language (for example, 11 million has Belgium  3 official languages while over 30 million Ukraine has suppressed all the other languages but Ukrainian. BTW, in 3 million Crimea there are also 3 official languages after its return back to Russia).
> 3. Stop stopping me and the others, *stop yourself* and you'll do a favor to all the sane world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You live in Ukraine? Why haven't you moved to Russia if it's so much better there and you feel so oppressed in Ukraine?
> 
> That explains a lot.
> There's nothing wrong or unusual with a nation educating it's pupils in it's state language. You're not forbidden to write or speak in Russian, that's not true, it's the language on the street in many parts of Ukraine. You presumably watch Ukrainian TV, you'll have noted a majority of programmes are in Russian. The overwhelming majority of newspapers and magazines are in Russian. You will find Russian language books in Ukrainian book stores. Esay is from Chernivtsi, which is in Western Ukraine, yet it appears he/she speaks Russian, how is that? When I'm in Lviv I sometimes hear people speaking Russian, no one threatens or attacks them. Belgium isn't a good comparison, there is no Belgian language and the people there are divided. The population of Ukraine is 45 million, not 30 million, you can't even tell the truth about that.
> Ukranian schools have been closed in Crimea and any Ukrainians living there feel threatened as do Tatars, that is an oppressive place to live for non Russians. I was fortunate to visit Crimea in 2011, before the illegal Russian annexation, I wouldn't want to visit it now.
> 
> Your Soros nonsense may work with the gullible, but it won't work with me, it appears you've also used the laughable "junta" line in the past too, a classic troll comment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well. another example of Ukrainian "democracy" today:
> 112 Ukraine TV Channel deprived of their digital broadcasting license
> 
> It’s useless to talk to you because you keep repeating what Ukrainian Media tells you  which doesn’t make any sense but feels normal to you. Army of Soros’ psychologists have been working since the 2014 coup (and heck knows how many years before that) to frame your mind in that way. In your case they succeeded.
> 
> It’s NOT normal to have one official language (Ukrainian) when half a country has Russian as the first language. Also there is a large Hungarian community who wants to be able to use their language for official purposes and education and so on. In Soviet times there were a lot of Ukrainian schools and classes for volunteers even in our Eastern parts of Ukraine where almost everybody spoke Russian. Now it’s very difficult to get into a Russian classes because there are lots of volunteers and very very very few classes. I can see why Ukrainian schools had to be closed in Crimea: over 90% has Russian as a first language there. If the things were normal and Ukrainian authorities cared about the people (not just how to please Deep State occupants of our lands) a lot of Ukrainian schools would be closed in Eastern parts too just because the people DO NOT want Ukrainian language.
> 
> Russia takes a very good care of Crimea: they built a beautiful airport in Simpheropol, a new bridge, the largest in Europe, and so on and on. Were Ukrainian officials happy with such a care about the residents of Crimea which they call “hostages of Russia and occupied lands”? Not even close. Their reaction was: “We need to blow up that bridge!” You think it’s normal? I think it’s criminal and crazy. And if you remember Ukro Nazis who burned the people alive in Odessa (just because they did not support the coup) were openly yelling about “sinking Crimea in blood”. So, my dear brainwashed friend, Putin did not _annex _Crimea, _he saved_ the lands and the people from massive massacre (as happened in Donbass later) without even one shot. It was just genius. Too bad he left our Eastern lands (historically Russian) to be destroyed by “democratic” Ukraine.
> 
> The Crimean Tatar language is recognized in the 2014 Constitution as a State language of the Republic of Crimea alongside Russian and Ukrainian.
> https://www.osce.org/permanent-council/382747?download=true
> 
> Crimea referendum reflected people’s will – French delegation head
> 
> Thierry Mariani: Better to be Crimean Tatar than Russian in Baltics
> 
> P.S. Thanks for telling us where ESay lives, he tried to keep it as a secret for a long long time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why didn't you answer my question?
> 
> You think Russia doesn't close anti Putin TV channels or tries to censor them?
> 
> Police raid Russian TV channel as it covers Moscow protest | Reporters without borders
> 
> Such comments make you sound like someone from the St Petersburg troll factory, exactly the same comments, exactly the  same cliches. I've heard them all before. I care nothing about Soros or his opinions.
> 
> It is normal, Russia is the only official state language of Russia, despite many languages being spoken in the Russian Federation.
> 
> Russian isn't oppressed in Ukraine, it's protected.
> 
> "According to Article 10 of the Constitution of Ukraine the state has an obligation to ensure the comprehensive development and functioning of the Ukrainian language in all spheres of social life throughout Ukraine while guaranteeing the free development, use and protection of the Russian language and other languages of national minorities of Ukraine."
> 
> The same applies to Hungarian. Is it wrong for people to speak their state language? The reason Ukrainian schools closed in Crimea is because Ukrainian people were persecuted there and forced to leave. "Deep State Occupants" Straight from the Kremlin propaganda handbook. Some people in Eastern Ukraine do want Ukrainian language schools.
> 
> That's one side of the story, things aren't so great for many Crimean residents. The tourist industry was decimated when Russia occupied it. What care? Russia has stolen it's land! Odesa, I've debated this on other forums, the story of that isn't the same as you Russian propagandists like to claim, I mean the story leading up to it where Russians from Crimea attacked Ukrainians who were taking part in a peace march.
> Putin did annexe Crimea using extreme propaganda to do it. They're not your lands, you're the invaders.
> 
> Tatars are persecuted in Crimea, the want Ukraine back in Crimea.
Click to expand...


LOL,

do you have any true evidence Tatars are indeed persecuted in Crimea?


----------



## Baron

theHawk said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> Russia should give Konigsburg back to Germany.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ukraine & Polska all stolen territorials to Russia and Germany too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no former German territory in Ukraine. Russia should hand Karelia back to Finland, the Kuril Islands to Japan and of course Crimea to Ukraine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your frigging 'government' shall pay me my tax money back which has been stolen by your corrupted rulers.
> 
> Crimea is Russia!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Crimea is Ukraine!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yea sure, that’s why they all speak Russian.
> 
> If it weren’t for the Russians, it would still be a Muslim shit hole.  The Russians had Crimea during the whole 19th century after they kicked the Ottomans asses out of there.
> 
> By the way, did they vote to be a part of the new Ukraine government?
Click to expand...


So-called Ukrainian 'governement' is the toilet paper of Deep State, there is no one decision without approval from D.C. and Tel Aviv


----------



## Trizub

theHawk said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> Russia should give Konigsburg back to Germany.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ukraine & Polska all stolen territorials to Russia and Germany too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no former German territory in Ukraine. Russia should hand Karelia back to Finland, the Kuril Islands to Japan and of course Crimea to Ukraine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your frigging 'government' shall pay me my tax money back which has been stolen by your corrupted rulers.
> 
> Crimea is Russia!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Crimea is Ukraine!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yea sure, that’s why they all speak Russian.
> 
> If it weren’t for the Russians, it would still be a Muslim shit hole.  The Russians had Crimea during the whole 19th century after they kicked the Ottomans asses out of there.
> 
> By the way, did they vote to be a part of the new Ukraine government?
Click to expand...


Another Kremlin gremlin appears.


----------



## Trizub

Baron said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't make any comments about the state of Ukraine unless you've been there to see it for yourself and stop with the Soros nonsense, it makes you sound like a Russian shill.
> Unlike Russia, no visa is required to visit Ukraine for EU, US and Canadian citizens.
> 
> 
> 
> 1. I've been to Ukraine just because I have a misfortune to live there.
> 2. I don't sound Russian, I *am *Russian as well as millions of Ukrainian citizens whom your "democratic" state is trying to turn into Ukrainians and forbids to write, to speak and to be educated in their first language (for example, 11 million has Belgium  3 official languages while over 30 million Ukraine has suppressed all the other languages but Ukrainian. BTW, in 3 million Crimea there are also 3 official languages after its return back to Russia).
> 3. Stop stopping me and the others, *stop yourself* and you'll do a favor to all the sane world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You live in Ukraine? Why haven't you moved to Russia if it's so much better there and you feel so oppressed in Ukraine?
> 
> That explains a lot.
> There's nothing wrong or unusual with a nation educating it's pupils in it's state language. You're not forbidden to write or speak in Russian, that's not true, it's the language on the street in many parts of Ukraine. You presumably watch Ukrainian TV, you'll have noted a majority of programmes are in Russian. The overwhelming majority of newspapers and magazines are in Russian. You will find Russian language books in Ukrainian book stores. Esay is from Chernivtsi, which is in Western Ukraine, yet it appears he/she speaks Russian, how is that? When I'm in Lviv I sometimes hear people speaking Russian, no one threatens or attacks them. Belgium isn't a good comparison, there is no Belgian language and the people there are divided. The population of Ukraine is 45 million, not 30 million, you can't even tell the truth about that.
> Ukranian schools have been closed in Crimea and any Ukrainians living there feel threatened as do Tatars, that is an oppressive place to live for non Russians. I was fortunate to visit Crimea in 2011, before the illegal Russian annexation, I wouldn't want to visit it now.
> 
> Your Soros nonsense may work with the gullible, but it won't work with me, it appears you've also used the laughable "junta" line in the past too, a classic troll comment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well. another example of Ukrainian "democracy" today:
> 112 Ukraine TV Channel deprived of their digital broadcasting license
> 
> It’s useless to talk to you because you keep repeating what Ukrainian Media tells you  which doesn’t make any sense but feels normal to you. Army of Soros’ psychologists have been working since the 2014 coup (and heck knows how many years before that) to frame your mind in that way. In your case they succeeded.
> 
> It’s NOT normal to have one official language (Ukrainian) when half a country has Russian as the first language. Also there is a large Hungarian community who wants to be able to use their language for official purposes and education and so on. In Soviet times there were a lot of Ukrainian schools and classes for volunteers even in our Eastern parts of Ukraine where almost everybody spoke Russian. Now it’s very difficult to get into a Russian classes because there are lots of volunteers and very very very few classes. I can see why Ukrainian schools had to be closed in Crimea: over 90% has Russian as a first language there. If the things were normal and Ukrainian authorities cared about the people (not just how to please Deep State occupants of our lands) a lot of Ukrainian schools would be closed in Eastern parts too just because the people DO NOT want Ukrainian language.
> 
> Russia takes a very good care of Crimea: they built a beautiful airport in Simpheropol, a new bridge, the largest in Europe, and so on and on. Were Ukrainian officials happy with such a care about the residents of Crimea which they call “hostages of Russia and occupied lands”? Not even close. Their reaction was: “We need to blow up that bridge!” You think it’s normal? I think it’s criminal and crazy. And if you remember Ukro Nazis who burned the people alive in Odessa (just because they did not support the coup) were openly yelling about “sinking Crimea in blood”. So, my dear brainwashed friend, Putin did not _annex _Crimea, _he saved_ the lands and the people from massive massacre (as happened in Donbass later) without even one shot. It was just genius. Too bad he left our Eastern lands (historically Russian) to be destroyed by “democratic” Ukraine.
> 
> The Crimean Tatar language is recognized in the 2014 Constitution as a State language of the Republic of Crimea alongside Russian and Ukrainian.
> https://www.osce.org/permanent-council/382747?download=true
> 
> Crimea referendum reflected people’s will – French delegation head
> 
> Thierry Mariani: Better to be Crimean Tatar than Russian in Baltics
> 
> P.S. Thanks for telling us where ESay lives, he tried to keep it as a secret for a long long time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why didn't you answer my question?
> 
> You think Russia doesn't close anti Putin TV channels or tries to censor them?
> 
> Police raid Russian TV channel as it covers Moscow protest | Reporters without borders
> 
> Such comments make you sound like someone from the St Petersburg troll factory, exactly the same comments, exactly the  same cliches. I've heard them all before. I care nothing about Soros or his opinions.
> 
> It is normal, Russia is the only official state language of Russia, despite many languages being spoken in the Russian Federation.
> 
> Russian isn't oppressed in Ukraine, it's protected.
> 
> "According to Article 10 of the Constitution of Ukraine the state has an obligation to ensure the comprehensive development and functioning of the Ukrainian language in all spheres of social life throughout Ukraine while guaranteeing the free development, use and protection of the Russian language and other languages of national minorities of Ukraine."
> 
> The same applies to Hungarian. Is it wrong for people to speak their state language? The reason Ukrainian schools closed in Crimea is because Ukrainian people were persecuted there and forced to leave. "Deep State Occupants" Straight from the Kremlin propaganda handbook. Some people in Eastern Ukraine do want Ukrainian language schools.
> 
> That's one side of the story, things aren't so great for many Crimean residents. The tourist industry was decimated when Russia occupied it. What care? Russia has stolen it's land! Odesa, I've debated this on other forums, the story of that isn't the same as you Russian propagandists like to claim, I mean the story leading up to it where Russians from Crimea attacked Ukrainians who were taking part in a peace march.
> Putin did annexe Crimea using extreme propaganda to do it. They're not your lands, you're the invaders.
> 
> Tatars are persecuted in Crimea, the want Ukraine back in Crimea.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL,
> 
> do you have any true evidence Tatars are indeed persecuted in Crimea?
Click to expand...


Yes, there's lots of evidence online. There was also an excellent documentary about it on Al Jazeera.


----------



## theHawk

Trizub said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ukraine & Polska all stolen territorials to Russia and Germany too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is no former German territory in Ukraine. Russia should hand Karelia back to Finland, the Kuril Islands to Japan and of course Crimea to Ukraine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your frigging 'government' shall pay me my tax money back which has been stolen by your corrupted rulers.
> 
> Crimea is Russia!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Crimea is Ukraine!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yea sure, that’s why they all speak Russian.
> 
> If it weren’t for the Russians, it would still be a Muslim shit hole.  The Russians had Crimea during the whole 19th century after they kicked the Ottomans asses out of there.
> 
> By the way, did they vote to be a part of the new Ukraine government?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Another Kremlin gremlin appears.
Click to expand...



^ another twat with no response to the facts.


----------



## Trizub

Baron said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ukraine & Polska all stolen territorials to Russia and Germany too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is no former German territory in Ukraine. Russia should hand Karelia back to Finland, the Kuril Islands to Japan and of course Crimea to Ukraine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your frigging 'government' shall pay me my tax money back which has been stolen by your corrupted rulers.
> 
> Crimea is Russia!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Crimea is Ukraine!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yea sure, that’s why they all speak Russian.
> 
> If it weren’t for the Russians, it would still be a Muslim shit hole.  The Russians had Crimea during the whole 19th century after they kicked the Ottomans asses out of there.
> 
> By the way, did they vote to be a part of the new Ukraine government?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So-called Ukrainian 'governement' is the toilet paper of Deep State, there is no one decision without approval from D.C. and Tel Aviv
Click to expand...


Is there anything you say which doesn't need Kremlin approval?


----------



## Stratford57

theHawk said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no former German territory in Ukraine. Russia should hand Karelia back to Finland, the Kuril Islands to Japan and of course Crimea to Ukraine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your frigging 'government' shall pay me my tax money back which has been stolen by your corrupted rulers.
> 
> Crimea is Russia!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Crimea is Ukraine!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yea sure, that’s why they all speak Russian.
> 
> If it weren’t for the Russians, it would still be a Muslim shit hole.  The Russians had Crimea during the whole 19th century after they kicked the Ottomans asses out of there.
> 
> By the way, did they vote to be a part of the new Ukraine government?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Another Kremlin gremlin appears.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> ^ another twat with no response to the facts.
Click to expand...

That's exactly whom you have been sponsoring for 5 years: dumb and aggressive biological mass. Waste of taxpayers' money.


----------



## Trizub

theHawk said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no former German territory in Ukraine. Russia should hand Karelia back to Finland, the Kuril Islands to Japan and of course Crimea to Ukraine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your frigging 'government' shall pay me my tax money back which has been stolen by your corrupted rulers.
> 
> Crimea is Russia!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Crimea is Ukraine!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yea sure, that’s why they all speak Russian.
> 
> If it weren’t for the Russians, it would still be a Muslim shit hole.  The Russians had Crimea during the whole 19th century after they kicked the Ottomans asses out of there.
> 
> By the way, did they vote to be a part of the new Ukraine government?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Another Kremlin gremlin appears.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> ^ another twat with no response to the facts.
Click to expand...


When you supply some facts I might reply to them.


----------



## xyz

Baron said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> Russia should give Konigsburg back to Germany.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ukraine & Polska all stolen territorials to Russia and Germany too.
Click to expand...

That first map is a lie because Ukraine did not exist as a self-governing region under the Russian Empire.





language map, cca 1900


----------



## Trizub

Stratford57 said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your frigging 'government' shall pay me my tax money back which has been stolen by your corrupted rulers.
> 
> Crimea is Russia!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crimea is Ukraine!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yea sure, that’s why they all speak Russian.
> 
> If it weren’t for the Russians, it would still be a Muslim shit hole.  The Russians had Crimea during the whole 19th century after they kicked the Ottomans asses out of there.
> 
> By the way, did they vote to be a part of the new Ukraine government?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Another Kremlin gremlin appears.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> ^ another twat with no response to the facts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's exactly whom you have been sponsoring for 5 years: dumb and aggressive biological mass. Waste of taxpayers' money.
Click to expand...


This poster hates, despises Ukraine, works for Kremlin disinformation department to provide lies and propaganda about Ukraine, yet prefers to live in Ukraine than Russia!


----------



## Trizub

xyz said:


> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> Russia should give Konigsburg back to Germany.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ukraine & Polska all stolen territorials to Russia and Germany too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That first map is a lie because Ukraine did not exist as a self-governing region under the Russian Empire.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> language map, cca 1900
Click to expand...


Shows Ukrainian as the dominant language in Ukraine and parts of Poland and Russia, contradicts the nonsense Stratford posted earlier.


----------



## Stratford57

Trizub said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your frigging 'government' shall pay me my tax money back which has been stolen by your corrupted rulers.
> 
> Crimea is Russia!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crimea is Ukraine!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yea sure, that’s why they all speak Russian.
> 
> If it weren’t for the Russians, it would still be a Muslim shit hole.  The Russians had Crimea during the whole 19th century after they kicked the Ottomans asses out of there.
> 
> By the way, did they vote to be a part of the new Ukraine government?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Another Kremlin gremlin appears.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> ^ another twat with no response to the facts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When you supply some facts I might reply to them.
Click to expand...

I already provided a lot of facts but you called them lies and presented a pile of lies you believe are truth. Bravo, Soros, great brainwashing job and planting useful idiots.


----------



## xyz

Trizub said:


> xyz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> Russia should give Konigsburg back to Germany.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ukraine & Polska all stolen territorials to Russia and Germany too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That first map is a lie because Ukraine did not exist as a self-governing region under the Russian Empire.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> language map, cca 1900
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Shows Ukrainian as the dominant language in Ukraine and parts of Poland and Russia, contradicts the nonsense Stratford posted earlier.
Click to expand...

Map of land claims after the Russian Empire, never became a political reality though.


----------



## Trizub

Stratford57 said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> Crimea is Ukraine!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yea sure, that’s why they all speak Russian.
> 
> If it weren’t for the Russians, it would still be a Muslim shit hole.  The Russians had Crimea during the whole 19th century after they kicked the Ottomans asses out of there.
> 
> By the way, did they vote to be a part of the new Ukraine government?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Another Kremlin gremlin appears.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> ^ another twat with no response to the facts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When you supply some facts I might reply to them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I already provided a lot of facts but you called them lies and presented a pile of lies you believe are truth. Bravo, Soros, great brainwashing job and planting useful idiots.
Click to expand...


That wasn't a direct reply to you, but it could equally apply to you. Stop your Soros nonsense and I might start taking you seriously.


----------



## Trizub

xyz said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xyz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> Russia should give Konigsburg back to Germany.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ukraine & Polska all stolen territorials to Russia and Germany too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That first map is a lie because Ukraine did not exist as a self-governing region under the Russian Empire.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> language map, cca 1900
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Shows Ukrainian as the dominant language in Ukraine and parts of Poland and Russia, contradicts the nonsense Stratford posted earlier.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Map of land claims after the Russian Empire, never became a political reality though.
Click to expand...


That map just shows where Ukrainians were living at that time.


----------



## Stratford57

Trizub said:


> and I might start taking you seriously.


No, thanks. I've had larger dosage of BS I could digest.


----------



## xyz

Trizub said:


> xyz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xyz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> Russia should give Konigsburg back to Germany.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ukraine & Polska all stolen territorials to Russia and Germany too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That first map is a lie because Ukraine did not exist as a self-governing region under the Russian Empire.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> language map, cca 1900
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Shows Ukrainian as the dominant language in Ukraine and parts of Poland and Russia, contradicts the nonsense Stratford posted earlier.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Map of land claims after the Russian Empire, never became a political reality though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That map just shows where Ukrainians were living at that time.
Click to expand...

Russification changed that, but there are still a lot of people with Ukrainian last names in Russia.


----------



## Trizub

Stratford57 said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> and I might start taking you seriously.
> 
> 
> 
> No, thanks. I've had larger dosage of BS I could digest.
Click to expand...


You should stop talking BS then.


----------



## Trizub

xyz said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xyz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xyz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ukraine & Polska all stolen territorials to Russia and Germany too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That first map is a lie because Ukraine did not exist as a self-governing region under the Russian Empire.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> language map, cca 1900
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Shows Ukrainian as the dominant language in Ukraine and parts of Poland and Russia, contradicts the nonsense Stratford posted earlier.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Map of land claims after the Russian Empire, never became a political reality though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That map just shows where Ukrainians were living at that time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Russification changed that, but there are still a lot of people with Ukrainian last names in Russia.
Click to expand...




xyz said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xyz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xyz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ukraine & Polska all stolen territorials to Russia and Germany too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That first map is a lie because Ukraine did not exist as a self-governing region under the Russian Empire.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> language map, cca 1900
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Shows Ukrainian as the dominant language in Ukraine and parts of Poland and Russia, contradicts the nonsense Stratford posted earlier.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Map of land claims after the Russian Empire, never became a political reality though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That map just shows where Ukrainians were living at that time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Russification changed that, but there are still a lot of people with Ukrainian last names in Russia.
Click to expand...


I've noticed some people from Russia have Ukrainian surnames.


----------



## Baron

Trizub said:


> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> Crimea is Ukraine!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yea sure, that’s why they all speak Russian.
> 
> If it weren’t for the Russians, it would still be a Muslim shit hole.  The Russians had Crimea during the whole 19th century after they kicked the Ottomans asses out of there.
> 
> By the way, did they vote to be a part of the new Ukraine government?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Another Kremlin gremlin appears.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> ^ another twat with no response to the facts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's exactly whom you have been sponsoring for 5 years: dumb and aggressive biological mass. Waste of taxpayers' money.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This poster hates, despises Ukraine, works for Kremlin disinformation department to provide lies and propaganda about Ukraine, yet prefers to live in Ukraine than Russia!
Click to expand...


Your f.... shitty 'Ukraine' is a pain in as. of western societies. Say 'thank to Deep State for support.
All western folks hate your  corrupted 'government' because it costs us lot of money due to stupid sanctions against Russia.
After nationalists regain control in western countries again they will give as gift your 'Ukraine' to Russia back.
No one does want troubles with Russia caused by clowns and cretins in in your 'government'


----------



## Baron

Trizub said:


> xyz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xyz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xyz said:
> 
> 
> 
> That first map is a lie because Ukraine did not exist as a self-governing region under the Russian Empire.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> language map, cca 1900
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shows Ukrainian as the dominant language in Ukraine and parts of Poland and Russia, contradicts the nonsense Stratford posted earlier.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Map of land claims after the Russian Empire, never became a political reality though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That map just shows where Ukrainians were living at that time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Russification changed that, but there are still a lot of people with Ukrainian last names in Russia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xyz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xyz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xyz said:
> 
> 
> 
> That first map is a lie because Ukraine did not exist as a self-governing region under the Russian Empire.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> language map, cca 1900
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Shows Ukrainian as the dominant language in Ukraine and parts of Poland and Russia, contradicts the nonsense Stratford posted earlier.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Map of land claims after the Russian Empire, never became a political reality though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That map just shows where Ukrainians were living at that time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Russification changed that, but there are still a lot of people with Ukrainian last names in Russia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've noticed some people from Russia have Ukrainian surnames.
Click to expand...


You shall notice Ukraine is not welcome by any western citizen.


----------



## Baron

Stratford57 said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> Crimea is Ukraine!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yea sure, that’s why they all speak Russian.
> 
> If it weren’t for the Russians, it would still be a Muslim shit hole.  The Russians had Crimea during the whole 19th century after they kicked the Ottomans asses out of there.
> 
> By the way, did they vote to be a part of the new Ukraine government?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Another Kremlin gremlin appears.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> ^ another twat with no response to the facts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When you supply some facts I might reply to them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I already provided a lot of facts but you called them lies and presented a pile of lies you believe are truth. Bravo, Soros, great brainwashing job and planting useful idiots.
Click to expand...


Still wait until patriots get their countries back in the West.
No one support dirty leftist rubbish like Soros & Co


----------



## Trizub

Baron said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yea sure, that’s why they all speak Russian.
> 
> If it weren’t for the Russians, it would still be a Muslim shit hole.  The Russians had Crimea during the whole 19th century after they kicked the Ottomans asses out of there.
> 
> By the way, did they vote to be a part of the new Ukraine government?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another Kremlin gremlin appears.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> ^ another twat with no response to the facts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's exactly whom you have been sponsoring for 5 years: dumb and aggressive biological mass. Waste of taxpayers' money.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This poster hates, despises Ukraine, works for Kremlin disinformation department to provide lies and propaganda about Ukraine, yet prefers to live in Ukraine than Russia!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your f.... shitty 'Ukraine' is a pain in as. of western societies. Say 'thank to Deep State for support.
> All western folks hate your  corrupted 'government' because it costs us lot of money due to stupid sanctions against Russia.
> After nationalists regain control in western countries again they will give as gift your 'Ukraine' to Russia back.
> No one does want troubles with Russia caused by clowns and cretins in in your 'government'
Click to expand...


No it isn't, in what way? That is a complete lie.
They don't, you're talking nonsense as usual. People in the West distrust Putin and his corrupt regime, they have no problems with Ukraine.
In your dreams. All of the problems with Russia are caused by Russia.


----------



## Trizub

Baron said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xyz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xyz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shows Ukrainian as the dominant language in Ukraine and parts of Poland and Russia, contradicts the nonsense Stratford posted earlier.
> 
> 
> 
> Map of land claims after the Russian Empire, never became a political reality though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That map just shows where Ukrainians were living at that time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Russification changed that, but there are still a lot of people with Ukrainian last names in Russia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xyz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xyz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shows Ukrainian as the dominant language in Ukraine and parts of Poland and Russia, contradicts the nonsense Stratford posted earlier.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Map of land claims after the Russian Empire, never became a political reality though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That map just shows where Ukrainians were living at that time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Russification changed that, but there are still a lot of people with Ukrainian last names in Russia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've noticed some people from Russia have Ukrainian surnames.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You shall notice Ukraine is not welcome by any western citizen.
Click to expand...


Yes it is, thousands of Westerners visit Ukraine every year. Only brainwashed Kremlin disciples hate Ukraine, one of the least offensive countries in the World.


----------



## Trizub

Baron said:


> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yea sure, that’s why they all speak Russian.
> 
> If it weren’t for the Russians, it would still be a Muslim shit hole.  The Russians had Crimea during the whole 19th century after they kicked the Ottomans asses out of there.
> 
> By the way, did they vote to be a part of the new Ukraine government?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another Kremlin gremlin appears.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> ^ another twat with no response to the facts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When you supply some facts I might reply to them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I already provided a lot of facts but you called them lies and presented a pile of lies you believe are truth. Bravo, Soros, great brainwashing job and planting useful idiots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still wait until patriots get their countries back in the West.
> No one support dirty leftist rubbish like Soros & Co
Click to expand...


Soros! LOL! Do you take it in turns with Stratford to post this Kremlin sanctioned nonsense?  Baron if you're a Yank you're a traitor to your country, you Kremlin asswipe.


----------



## Stratford57

Trizub said:


> [ People in the West distrust Putin and his corrupt regime, they have no problems with Ukraine.
> In your dreams. All of the problems with Russia are caused by Russia.


No problems with Ukraine? Wake up, proud Ukrainian, a big scandal about Ukraine is going on in USA for quite a while. Are you living under a rock?


----------



## Camp

Trizub said:


> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xyz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xyz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Map of land claims after the Russian Empire, never became a political reality though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That map just shows where Ukrainians were living at that time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Russification changed that, but there are still a lot of people with Ukrainian last names in Russia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xyz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xyz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Map of land claims after the Russian Empire, never became a political reality though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That map just shows where Ukrainians were living at that time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Russification changed that, but there are still a lot of people with Ukrainian last names in Russia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've noticed some people from Russia have Ukrainian surnames.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You shall notice Ukraine is not welcome by any western citizen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes it is, thousands of Westerners visit Ukraine every year. Only brainwashed Kremlin disciples hate Ukraine, one of the least offensive countries in the World.
Click to expand...

Some of the best Irish Pubs, or at least my favorite ones, are in Ukraine. And I've been to Ireland several times. Also, I never had much problem finding English speakers in the cities and larger towns. The prices for meals and rooms are also pretty fantastic.


----------



## theHawk

Trizub said:


> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another Kremlin gremlin appears.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^ another twat with no response to the facts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When you supply some facts I might reply to them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I already provided a lot of facts but you called them lies and presented a pile of lies you believe are truth. Bravo, Soros, great brainwashing job and planting useful idiots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still wait until patriots get their countries back in the West.
> No one support dirty leftist rubbish like Soros & Co
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Soros! LOL! Do you take it in turns with Stratford to post this Kremlin sanctioned nonsense?  Baron if you're a Yank you're a traitor to your country, you Kremlin asswipe.
Click to expand...


Soros openly promoted war against Russia because of Crimea.

His “Open Society” has funds election meddling all the time.


Funny how he can email Hillary Clinton a set of instructions on foreign policy and she immediately did his bidding.


----------



## Trizub

Stratford57 said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> [ People in the West distrust Putin and his corrupt regime, they have no problems with Ukraine.
> In your dreams. All of the problems with Russia are caused by Russia.
> 
> 
> 
> No problems with Ukraine? Wake up, proud Ukrainian, a big scandal about Ukraine is going on in USA for quite a while. Are you living under a rock?
Click to expand...


I don't live in the USA. The biggest scandal involving Ukraine now involves your hero Trump trying to manipulate the Ukrainian president to help him win the next election.


----------



## Trizub

theHawk said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^ another twat with no response to the facts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you supply some facts I might reply to them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I already provided a lot of facts but you called them lies and presented a pile of lies you believe are truth. Bravo, Soros, great brainwashing job and planting useful idiots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still wait until patriots get their countries back in the West.
> No one support dirty leftist rubbish like Soros & Co
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Soros! LOL! Do you take it in turns with Stratford to post this Kremlin sanctioned nonsense?  Baron if you're a Yank you're a traitor to your country, you Kremlin asswipe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Soros openly promoted war against Russia because of Crimea.
> 
> His “Open Society” has funds election meddling all the time.
> 
> 
> Funny how he can email Hillary Clinton a set of instructions on foreign policy and she immediately did his bidding.
Click to expand...


RT! LOL!


----------



## Stratford57

Trizub said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> When you supply some facts I might reply to them.
> 
> 
> 
> I already provided a lot of facts but you called them lies and presented a pile of lies you believe are truth. Bravo, Soros, great brainwashing job and planting useful idiots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still wait until patriots get their countries back in the West.
> No one support dirty leftist rubbish like Soros & Co
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Soros! LOL! Do you take it in turns with Stratford to post this Kremlin sanctioned nonsense?  Baron if you're a Yank you're a traitor to your country, you Kremlin asswipe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Soros openly promoted war against Russia because of Crimea.
> 
> His “Open Society” has funds election meddling all the time.
> 
> 
> Funny how he can email Hillary Clinton a set of instructions on foreign policy and she immediately did his bidding.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> RT! LOL!
Click to expand...

RT reported about criminal activity of Biden&son in Ukraine back in 2015 and Western Media did not. Keep laughing at yourself, brainwashed Ukrainian.


----------



## ESay

Trizub said:


> No it isn't, in what way? That is a complete lie.
> They don't, you're talking nonsense as usual. People in the West distrust Putin and his corrupt regime, they have no problems with Ukraine.
> In your dreams. All of the problems with Russia are caused by Russia.


Well, as well as a broken clock is right twice a day, these ignoramuses also may be right from time to time. Europe doesn't want to cut ties with Russia, there have been many examples of it. Remember about the recent decision of the Council of Europe for example. 

I think that most of Europeans, especially in the Western part, would prefer good relation with Russia. At the same time few of them care about Ukraine. Remember about the Dutch referenda as another example. 

Except of that, there is growing weariness about Ukraine among them. Zerkalo Nedeli writes about that from time to time. The main reason of that is because of Ukraines inability to carry out real reforms in the last five years.


----------



## theHawk

Trizub said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> When you supply some facts I might reply to them.
> 
> 
> 
> I already provided a lot of facts but you called them lies and presented a pile of lies you believe are truth. Bravo, Soros, great brainwashing job and planting useful idiots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still wait until patriots get their countries back in the West.
> No one support dirty leftist rubbish like Soros & Co
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Soros! LOL! Do you take it in turns with Stratford to post this Kremlin sanctioned nonsense?  Baron if you're a Yank you're a traitor to your country, you Kremlin asswipe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Soros openly promoted war against Russia because of Crimea.
> 
> His “Open Society” has funds election meddling all the time.
> 
> 
> Funny how he can email Hillary Clinton a set of instructions on foreign policy and she immediately did his bidding.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> RT! LOL!
Click to expand...


Yes RT.  Not bought off by Soros.


----------



## Stratford57

Trizub said:


> I don't live in the USA. The biggest scandal involving Ukraine now involves your hero Trump trying to manipulate the Ukrainian president to help him win the next election.


I just love those proud Ukrainians, you don't even have to make any efforts to show how stupid and harmful they are, they do that job so well themselves! Wonderful.


----------



## theHawk

Trizub said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> When you supply some facts I might reply to them.
> 
> 
> 
> I already provided a lot of facts but you called them lies and presented a pile of lies you believe are truth. Bravo, Soros, great brainwashing job and planting useful idiots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still wait until patriots get their countries back in the West.
> No one support dirty leftist rubbish like Soros & Co
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Soros! LOL! Do you take it in turns with Stratford to post this Kremlin sanctioned nonsense?  Baron if you're a Yank you're a traitor to your country, you Kremlin asswipe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Soros openly promoted war against Russia because of Crimea.
> 
> His “Open Society” has funds election meddling all the time.
> 
> 
> Funny how he can email Hillary Clinton a set of instructions on foreign policy and she immediately did his bidding.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> RT! LOL!
Click to expand...


How about from Soros himself?


This asshole went around urging the EU to “take action” against Russia and to run to Ukraine’s side.

Now why would such a billionaire spend so much of his time promoting war with Russia and defending Ukraine?  Because he spent so much money there funding the “revolution”.  He meddled in their affairs for his own Agenda.  He wants Ukraine to be a part of the new world order and to follow the EU’s orders.  With a bunch of corrupt Nazis in charge of Ukraine, that means he is really in charge.


----------



## Trizub

Stratford57 said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I already provided a lot of facts but you called them lies and presented a pile of lies you believe are truth. Bravo, Soros, great brainwashing job and planting useful idiots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still wait until patriots get their countries back in the West.
> No one support dirty leftist rubbish like Soros & Co
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Soros! LOL! Do you take it in turns with Stratford to post this Kremlin sanctioned nonsense?  Baron if you're a Yank you're a traitor to your country, you Kremlin asswipe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Soros openly promoted war against Russia because of Crimea.
> 
> His “Open Society” has funds election meddling all the time.
> 
> 
> Funny how he can email Hillary Clinton a set of instructions on foreign policy and she immediately did his bidding.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> RT! LOL!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> RT reported about criminal activity of Biden&son in Ukraine back in 2015 and Western Media did not. Keep laughing at yourself, brainwashed Ukrainian.
Click to expand...


RT is as reliable with the truth as you. (not very)


----------



## Trizub

ESay said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> No it isn't, in what way? That is a complete lie.
> They don't, you're talking nonsense as usual. People in the West distrust Putin and his corrupt regime, they have no problems with Ukraine.
> In your dreams. All of the problems with Russia are caused by Russia.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, as well as a broken clock is right twice a day, these ignoramuses also may be right from time to time. Europe doesn't want to cut ties with Russia, there have been many examples of it. Remember about the recent decision of the Council of Europe for example.
> 
> I think that most of Europeans, especially in the Western part, would prefer good relation with Russia. At the same time few of them care about Ukraine. Remember about the Dutch referenda as another example.
> 
> Except of that, there is growing weariness about Ukraine among them. Zerkalo Nedeli writes about that from time to time. The main reason of that is because of Ukraines inability to carry out real reforms in the last five years.
Click to expand...


They don't want to cut ties completely, but they're not going to end sanctions soon. France, Italy would like improved relations with Russia, but not the UK or Germany. 

The Dutch referendum wasn't really to do with Ukraine, they voted that way, because of domestic issues. Russia isn't popular in the Netherlands due to it's refusal to cooperate in the MH17 investigations.

Ukraine will still continue to receive Western aid, I think things will improve.


----------



## Trizub

Stratford57 said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't live in the USA. The biggest scandal involving Ukraine now involves your hero Trump trying to manipulate the Ukrainian president to help him win the next election.
> 
> 
> 
> I just love those proud Ukrainians, you don't even have to make any efforts to show how stupid and harmful they are, they do that job so well themselves! Wonderful.
Click to expand...


It's you who's stupid and how are Ukrainians harmful, they're not aggressive like your beloved Russia.


----------



## Trizub

theHawk said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I already provided a lot of facts but you called them lies and presented a pile of lies you believe are truth. Bravo, Soros, great brainwashing job and planting useful idiots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still wait until patriots get their countries back in the West.
> No one support dirty leftist rubbish like Soros & Co
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Soros! LOL! Do you take it in turns with Stratford to post this Kremlin sanctioned nonsense?  Baron if you're a Yank you're a traitor to your country, you Kremlin asswipe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Soros openly promoted war against Russia because of Crimea.
> 
> His “Open Society” has funds election meddling all the time.
> 
> 
> Funny how he can email Hillary Clinton a set of instructions on foreign policy and she immediately did his bidding.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> RT! LOL!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How about from Soros himself?
> 
> 
> This asshole went around urging the EU to “take action” against Russia and to run to Ukraine’s side.
> 
> Now why would such a billionaire spend so much of his time promoting war with Russia and defending Ukraine?  Because he spent so much money there funding the “revolution”.  He meddled in their affairs for his own Agenda.  He wants Ukraine to be a part of the new world order and to follow the EU’s orders.  With a bunch of corrupt Nazis in charge of Ukraine, that means he is really in charge.
Click to expand...


I'm not interested in Soros or your interpretation of his actions. Promoting war with Russia, so why isn't the US providing Ukraine with lethal weapons if that's the case? Putin forced Ukraine towards the EU. You think Ukraine's Jewish president is a nazi? LOL! Sorry your old "junta" script doesn't work now, Kremlin boy.


----------



## theHawk

Trizub said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still wait until patriots get their countries back in the West.
> No one support dirty leftist rubbish like Soros & Co
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soros! LOL! Do you take it in turns with Stratford to post this Kremlin sanctioned nonsense?  Baron if you're a Yank you're a traitor to your country, you Kremlin asswipe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Soros openly promoted war against Russia because of Crimea.
> 
> His “Open Society” has funds election meddling all the time.
> 
> 
> Funny how he can email Hillary Clinton a set of instructions on foreign policy and she immediately did his bidding.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> RT! LOL!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How about from Soros himself?
> 
> 
> This asshole went around urging the EU to “take action” against Russia and to run to Ukraine’s side.
> 
> Now why would such a billionaire spend so much of his time promoting war with Russia and defending Ukraine?  Because he spent so much money there funding the “revolution”.  He meddled in their affairs for his own Agenda.  He wants Ukraine to be a part of the new world order and to follow the EU’s orders.  With a bunch of corrupt Nazis in charge of Ukraine, that means he is really in charge.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not interested in Soros or your interpretation of his actions. Promoting war with Russia, so why isn't the US providing Ukraine with lethal weapons if that's the case? Putin forced Ukraine towards the EU. You think Ukraine's Jewish president is a nazi? LOL! Sorry your old "junta" script doesn't work now, Kremlin boy.
Click to expand...


Poroshenko was not a Jew you moronic shitbag.


----------



## percysunshine

NATO is a 70 year old bureaucracy full of people who want to collect a pension. Going to war would screw up all the plans.


----------



## Stratford57

percysunshine said:


> NATO is a 70 year old bureaucracy full of people who want to collect a pension. Going to war would screw up all the plans.


Thank you for bringing the thread back to OP's subject: Trizub occupied it completely talking about himself.

- Russian President Vladimir Putin made the point that *NATO needs a foreign enemy otherwise there would be no reason for its existence.*

- In his speech on April 27, 2016 Trump was critical of NATO, in which only f*our of the 28 countries, besides the U.S., are spending the minimum required 2% of GDP on defense. *

More important, Trump called for the upgrading of *NATO’s outdated mission and structure, stemming from the Cold War, which was designed to meet the threat from the Soviet Union that doesn’t exist anymore*. That objective is obsolete.  Together with Russia, NATO, he argued should confront shared challenges, especially migration and Islamic terrorism. NATO should be changed to fight terrorism.

Putin and Trump on NATO


----------



## ESay

Trizub said:


> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> No it isn't, in what way? That is a complete lie.
> They don't, you're talking nonsense as usual. People in the West distrust Putin and his corrupt regime, they have no problems with Ukraine.
> In your dreams. All of the problems with Russia are caused by Russia.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, as well as a broken clock is right twice a day, these ignoramuses also may be right from time to time. Europe doesn't want to cut ties with Russia, there have been many examples of it. Remember about the recent decision of the Council of Europe for example.
> 
> I think that most of Europeans, especially in the Western part, would prefer good relation with Russia. At the same time few of them care about Ukraine. Remember about the Dutch referenda as another example.
> 
> Except of that, there is growing weariness about Ukraine among them. Zerkalo Nedeli writes about that from time to time. The main reason of that is because of Ukraines inability to carry out real reforms in the last five years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They don't want to cut ties completely, but they're not going to end sanctions soon. France, Italy would like improved relations with Russia, but not the UK or Germany.
> 
> The Dutch referendum wasn't really to do with Ukraine, they voted that way, because of domestic issues. Russia isn't popular in the Netherlands due to it's refusal to cooperate in the MH17 investigations.
> 
> Ukraine will still continue to receive Western aid, I think things will improve.
Click to expand...

Frankly, these sanctions are somewhat strange. European sanctions forbid European companies from cooperation with Russia in some fields. Russian counter sanctions forbid European companies from importing certain goods to Russia. Simple logic says that these sanctions target mainly European companies. The sanctions would have sense if they targeted Russian exports.
Germany is one of the countries that are most interested in cooperation with Russia. 

It isn't actually aid. For the most part, it is credit which must be returned with interests. 
But that isn't the worst part. The worst part is that Ukraine almost completely lost scientific and industrial potential. Ukraine won't be able to create enterprises which can compete in the world market in this field. Rampant corruption and shamefully low cultural and educational levels will determine that Ukraine will be a nation of roustabouts.


----------



## ESay

theHawk said:


> Because he spent so much money there funding the “revolution”. He meddled in their affairs for his own Agenda. He wants Ukraine to be a part of the new world order and to follow the EU’s orders. With a bunch of corrupt Nazis in charge of Ukraine, that means he is really in charge.


Something tells me, that Soros works on pair with American establishment. In other words, he helps to achieve the goals determined by the people who run the US. One of the main goals is to prevent the EU from becoming a real competitor of the US.


----------



## Trizub

theHawk said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> Soros! LOL! Do you take it in turns with Stratford to post this Kremlin sanctioned nonsense?  Baron if you're a Yank you're a traitor to your country, you Kremlin asswipe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soros openly promoted war against Russia because of Crimea.
> 
> His “Open Society” has funds election meddling all the time.
> 
> 
> Funny how he can email Hillary Clinton a set of instructions on foreign policy and she immediately did his bidding.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> RT! LOL!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How about from Soros himself?
> 
> 
> This asshole went around urging the EU to “take action” against Russia and to run to Ukraine’s side.
> 
> Now why would such a billionaire spend so much of his time promoting war with Russia and defending Ukraine?  Because he spent so much money there funding the “revolution”.  He meddled in their affairs for his own Agenda.  He wants Ukraine to be a part of the new world order and to follow the EU’s orders.  With a bunch of corrupt Nazis in charge of Ukraine, that means he is really in charge.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not interested in Soros or your interpretation of his actions. Promoting war with Russia, so why isn't the US providing Ukraine with lethal weapons if that's the case? Putin forced Ukraine towards the EU. You think Ukraine's Jewish president is a nazi? LOL! Sorry your old "junta" script doesn't work now, Kremlin boy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Poroshenko was not a Jew you moronic shitbag.
Click to expand...


I'm talking about the new president Zelensky, you idiot.


----------



## Trizub

theHawk said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I already provided a lot of facts but you called them lies and presented a pile of lies you believe are truth. Bravo, Soros, great brainwashing job and planting useful idiots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still wait until patriots get their countries back in the West.
> No one support dirty leftist rubbish like Soros & Co
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Soros! LOL! Do you take it in turns with Stratford to post this Kremlin sanctioned nonsense?  Baron if you're a Yank you're a traitor to your country, you Kremlin asswipe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Soros openly promoted war against Russia because of Crimea.
> 
> His “Open Society” has funds election meddling all the time.
> 
> 
> Funny how he can email Hillary Clinton a set of instructions on foreign policy and she immediately did his bidding.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> RT! LOL!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes RT.  Not bought off by Soros.
Click to expand...




theHawk said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I already provided a lot of facts but you called them lies and presented a pile of lies you believe are truth. Bravo, Soros, great brainwashing job and planting useful idiots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still wait until patriots get their countries back in the West.
> No one support dirty leftist rubbish like Soros & Co
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Soros! LOL! Do you take it in turns with Stratford to post this Kremlin sanctioned nonsense?  Baron if you're a Yank you're a traitor to your country, you Kremlin asswipe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Soros openly promoted war against Russia because of Crimea.
> 
> His “Open Society” has funds election meddling all the time.
> 
> 
> Funny how he can email Hillary Clinton a set of instructions on foreign policy and she immediately did his bidding.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> RT! LOL!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes RT.  Not bought off by Soros.
Click to expand...


Even worse, controlled by Putin.


----------



## Trizub

ESay said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> No it isn't, in what way? That is a complete lie.
> They don't, you're talking nonsense as usual. People in the West distrust Putin and his corrupt regime, they have no problems with Ukraine.
> In your dreams. All of the problems with Russia are caused by Russia.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, as well as a broken clock is right twice a day, these ignoramuses also may be right from time to time. Europe doesn't want to cut ties with Russia, there have been many examples of it. Remember about the recent decision of the Council of Europe for example.
> 
> I think that most of Europeans, especially in the Western part, would prefer good relation with Russia. At the same time few of them care about Ukraine. Remember about the Dutch referenda as another example.
> 
> Except of that, there is growing weariness about Ukraine among them. Zerkalo Nedeli writes about that from time to time. The main reason of that is because of Ukraines inability to carry out real reforms in the last five years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They don't want to cut ties completely, but they're not going to end sanctions soon. France, Italy would like improved relations with Russia, but not the UK or Germany.
> 
> The Dutch referendum wasn't really to do with Ukraine, they voted that way, because of domestic issues. Russia isn't popular in the Netherlands due to it's refusal to cooperate in the MH17 investigations.
> 
> Ukraine will still continue to receive Western aid, I think things will improve.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Frankly, these sanctions are somewhat strange. European sanctions forbid European companies from cooperation with Russia in some fields. Russian counter sanctions forbid European companies from importing certain goods to Russia. Simple logic says that these sanctions target mainly European companies. The sanctions would have sense if they targeted Russian exports.
> Germany is one of the countries that are most interested in cooperation with Russia.
> 
> It isn't actually aid. For the most part, it is credit which must be returned with interests.
> But that isn't the worst part. The worst part is that Ukraine almost completely lost scientific and industrial potential. Ukraine won't be able to create enterprises which can compete in the world market in this field. Rampant corruption and shamefully low cultural and educational levels will determine that Ukraine will be a nation of roustabouts.
Click to expand...


The sanctions are in place to punish Russia, they must remain until it withdraws from Crimea and Donbas..Russia can't be allowed it's aggressions without any consequences, otherwise they will carry on doing it and think they're untouchable.

I disagree with you, I already posted a link about the IT industry in Ukraine and education levels aren't low.


----------



## xyz

Trizub said:


> They don't want to cut ties completely, but they're not going to end sanctions soon. France, Italy would like improved relations with Russia, but not the UK or Germany.


That idiot Salvini is out of the Italian government.

Here's a picture of the dickhead.





I'm not going to specify which one.


----------



## xyz

Trizub said:


> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> No it isn't, in what way? That is a complete lie.
> They don't, you're talking nonsense as usual. People in the West distrust Putin and his corrupt regime, they have no problems with Ukraine.
> In your dreams. All of the problems with Russia are caused by Russia.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, as well as a broken clock is right twice a day, these ignoramuses also may be right from time to time. Europe doesn't want to cut ties with Russia, there have been many examples of it. Remember about the recent decision of the Council of Europe for example.
> 
> I think that most of Europeans, especially in the Western part, would prefer good relation with Russia. At the same time few of them care about Ukraine. Remember about the Dutch referenda as another example.
> 
> Except of that, there is growing weariness about Ukraine among them. Zerkalo Nedeli writes about that from time to time. The main reason of that is because of Ukraines inability to carry out real reforms in the last five years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They don't want to cut ties completely, but they're not going to end sanctions soon. France, Italy would like improved relations with Russia, but not the UK or Germany.
> 
> The Dutch referendum wasn't really to do with Ukraine, they voted that way, because of domestic issues. Russia isn't popular in the Netherlands due to it's refusal to cooperate in the MH17 investigations.
> 
> Ukraine will still continue to receive Western aid, I think things will improve.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Frankly, these sanctions are somewhat strange. European sanctions forbid European companies from cooperation with Russia in some fields. Russian counter sanctions forbid European companies from importing certain goods to Russia. Simple logic says that these sanctions target mainly European companies. The sanctions would have sense if they targeted Russian exports.
> Germany is one of the countries that are most interested in cooperation with Russia.
> 
> It isn't actually aid. For the most part, it is credit which must be returned with interests.
> But that isn't the worst part. The worst part is that Ukraine almost completely lost scientific and industrial potential. Ukraine won't be able to create enterprises which can compete in the world market in this field. Rampant corruption and shamefully low cultural and educational levels will determine that Ukraine will be a nation of roustabouts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The sanctions are in place to punish Russia, they must remain until it withdraws from Crimea and Donbas..Russia can't be allowed it's aggressions without any consequences, otherwise they will carry on doing it and think they're untouchable.
> 
> I disagree with you, I already posted a link about the IT industry in Ukraine and education levels aren't low.
Click to expand...

Some sanctions were already stopped.

Mitch McConnell Stopped Russian Sanctions, Now Kentucky Gets $200Mil Investment From Russian Oligarch


----------



## ESay

Trizub said:


> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> No it isn't, in what way? That is a complete lie.
> They don't, you're talking nonsense as usual. People in the West distrust Putin and his corrupt regime, they have no problems with Ukraine.
> In your dreams. All of the problems with Russia are caused by Russia.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, as well as a broken clock is right twice a day, these ignoramuses also may be right from time to time. Europe doesn't want to cut ties with Russia, there have been many examples of it. Remember about the recent decision of the Council of Europe for example.
> 
> I think that most of Europeans, especially in the Western part, would prefer good relation with Russia. At the same time few of them care about Ukraine. Remember about the Dutch referenda as another example.
> 
> Except of that, there is growing weariness about Ukraine among them. Zerkalo Nedeli writes about that from time to time. The main reason of that is because of Ukraines inability to carry out real reforms in the last five years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They don't want to cut ties completely, but they're not going to end sanctions soon. France, Italy would like improved relations with Russia, but not the UK or Germany.
> 
> The Dutch referendum wasn't really to do with Ukraine, they voted that way, because of domestic issues. Russia isn't popular in the Netherlands due to it's refusal to cooperate in the MH17 investigations.
> 
> Ukraine will still continue to receive Western aid, I think things will improve.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Frankly, these sanctions are somewhat strange. European sanctions forbid European companies from cooperation with Russia in some fields. Russian counter sanctions forbid European companies from importing certain goods to Russia. Simple logic says that these sanctions target mainly European companies. The sanctions would have sense if they targeted Russian exports.
> Germany is one of the countries that are most interested in cooperation with Russia.
> 
> It isn't actually aid. For the most part, it is credit which must be returned with interests.
> But that isn't the worst part. The worst part is that Ukraine almost completely lost scientific and industrial potential. Ukraine won't be able to create enterprises which can compete in the world market in this field. Rampant corruption and shamefully low cultural and educational levels will determine that Ukraine will be a nation of roustabouts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The sanctions are in place to punish Russia, they must remain until it withdraws from Crimea and Donbas..Russia can't be allowed it's aggressions without any consequences, otherwise they will carry on doing it and think they're untouchable.
> 
> I disagree with you, I already posted a link about the IT industry in Ukraine and education levels aren't low.
Click to expand...

I am not sure about Donbas, but forget about Crimea. Sanctions will be dropped. Of course, some personal and formal sanctions may exist for eternity, but they will have insignificant effect if any. I thought that story about the Council of Europe should have opened your eyes. Also, the claims about Russia and G7 didn't come from nothing. 

About the referendum. I don't know what you meant by internal politics. The ruling coalition openly supported the Association agreement. It is logical to assume that this coalition has support of the majority. But the Agreement was supported only by 30% of the voters. 

Yes, you posted the link. And I gave my opinion about that.


----------



## Baron

Trizub said:


> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no former German territory in Ukraine. Russia should hand Karelia back to Finland, the Kuril Islands to Japan and of course Crimea to Ukraine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your frigging 'government' shall pay me my tax money back which has been stolen by your corrupted rulers.
> 
> Crimea is Russia!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Crimea is Ukraine!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yea sure, that’s why they all speak Russian.
> 
> If it weren’t for the Russians, it would still be a Muslim shit hole.  The Russians had Crimea during the whole 19th century after they kicked the Ottomans asses out of there.
> 
> By the way, did they vote to be a part of the new Ukraine government?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So-called Ukrainian 'governement' is the toilet paper of Deep State, there is no one decision without approval from D.C. and Tel Aviv
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is there anything you say which doesn't need Kremlin approval?
Click to expand...


Better a Kremlin approval as one from Tel Aviv like by you


----------



## Baron

Trizub said:


> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another Kremlin gremlin appears.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^ another twat with no response to the facts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's exactly whom you have been sponsoring for 5 years: dumb and aggressive biological mass. Waste of taxpayers' money.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This poster hates, despises Ukraine, works for Kremlin disinformation department to provide lies and propaganda about Ukraine, yet prefers to live in Ukraine than Russia!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your f.... shitty 'Ukraine' is a pain in as. of western societies. Say 'thank to Deep State for support.
> All western folks hate your  corrupted 'government' because it costs us lot of money due to stupid sanctions against Russia.
> After nationalists regain control in western countries again they will give as gift your 'Ukraine' to Russia back.
> No one does want troubles with Russia caused by clowns and cretins in in your 'government'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No it isn't, in what way? That is a complete lie.
> They don't, you're talking nonsense as usual. People in the West distrust Putin and his corrupt regime, they have no problems with Ukraine.
> In your dreams. All of the problems with Russia are caused by Russia.
Click to expand...


All Russian problems the last 200 centuries have ben caused by Jews.


----------



## Baron

Trizub said:


> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xyz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xyz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Map of land claims after the Russian Empire, never became a political reality though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That map just shows where Ukrainians were living at that time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Russification changed that, but there are still a lot of people with Ukrainian last names in Russia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xyz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xyz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Map of land claims after the Russian Empire, never became a political reality though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That map just shows where Ukrainians were living at that time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Russification changed that, but there are still a lot of people with Ukrainian last names in Russia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've noticed some people from Russia have Ukrainian surnames.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You shall notice Ukraine is not welcome by any western citizen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes it is, thousands of Westerners visit Ukraine every year. Only brainwashed Kremlin disciples hate Ukraine, one of the least offensive countries in the World.
Click to expand...


To visit cheap Ukrainian brothels ( a whore $10 ) and to drink cheap Ukrainian alcohol in cheap hotels.


----------



## Baron

Trizub said:


> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another Kremlin gremlin appears.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^ another twat with no response to the facts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When you supply some facts I might reply to them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I already provided a lot of facts but you called them lies and presented a pile of lies you believe are truth. Bravo, Soros, great brainwashing job and planting useful idiots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still wait until patriots get their countries back in the West.
> No one support dirty leftist rubbish like Soros & Co
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Soros! LOL! Do you take it in turns with Stratford to post this Kremlin sanctioned nonsense?  Baron if you're a Yank you're a traitor to your country, you Kremlin asswipe.
Click to expand...


Do you really believe all Americans support Jewish globalist agenda?
You are naive.


----------



## Baron

Camp said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xyz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> That map just shows where Ukrainians were living at that time.
> 
> 
> 
> Russification changed that, but there are still a lot of people with Ukrainian last names in Russia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xyz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> That map just shows where Ukrainians were living at that time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Russification changed that, but there are still a lot of people with Ukrainian last names in Russia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've noticed some people from Russia have Ukrainian surnames.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You shall notice Ukraine is not welcome by any western citizen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes it is, thousands of Westerners visit Ukraine every year. Only brainwashed Kremlin disciples hate Ukraine, one of the least offensive countries in the World.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Some of the best Irish Pubs, or at least my favorite ones, are in Ukraine. And I've been to Ireland several times. Also, I never had much problem finding English speakers in the cities and larger towns. The prices for meals and rooms are also pretty fantastic.
Click to expand...


LOL
A Single Malt made from cheap ukrainian vodka!
You have a poor taste pal


----------



## Baron

Trizub said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Soros openly promoted war against Russia because of Crimea.
> 
> His “Open Society” has funds election meddling all the time.
> 
> 
> Funny how he can email Hillary Clinton a set of instructions on foreign policy and she immediately did his bidding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RT! LOL!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How about from Soros himself?
> 
> 
> This asshole went around urging the EU to “take action” against Russia and to run to Ukraine’s side.
> 
> Now why would such a billionaire spend so much of his time promoting war with Russia and defending Ukraine?  Because he spent so much money there funding the “revolution”.  He meddled in their affairs for his own Agenda.  He wants Ukraine to be a part of the new world order and to follow the EU’s orders.  With a bunch of corrupt Nazis in charge of Ukraine, that means he is really in charge.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not interested in Soros or your interpretation of his actions. Promoting war with Russia, so why isn't the US providing Ukraine with lethal weapons if that's the case? Putin forced Ukraine towards the EU. You think Ukraine's Jewish president is a nazi? LOL! Sorry your old "junta" script doesn't work now, Kremlin boy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Poroshenko was not a Jew you moronic shitbag.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm talking about the new president Zelensky, you idiot.
Click to expand...


Do you mind a well-known clown?


----------



## Baron

Trizub said:


> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> No it isn't, in what way? That is a complete lie.
> They don't, you're talking nonsense as usual. People in the West distrust Putin and his corrupt regime, they have no problems with Ukraine.
> In your dreams. All of the problems with Russia are caused by Russia.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, as well as a broken clock is right twice a day, these ignoramuses also may be right from time to time. Europe doesn't want to cut ties with Russia, there have been many examples of it. Remember about the recent decision of the Council of Europe for example.
> 
> I think that most of Europeans, especially in the Western part, would prefer good relation with Russia. At the same time few of them care about Ukraine. Remember about the Dutch referenda as another example.
> 
> Except of that, there is growing weariness about Ukraine among them. Zerkalo Nedeli writes about that from time to time. The main reason of that is because of Ukraines inability to carry out real reforms in the last five years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They don't want to cut ties completely, but they're not going to end sanctions soon. France, Italy would like improved relations with Russia, but not the UK or Germany.
> 
> The Dutch referendum wasn't really to do with Ukraine, they voted that way, because of domestic issues. Russia isn't popular in the Netherlands due to it's refusal to cooperate in the MH17 investigations.
> 
> Ukraine will still continue to receive Western aid, I think things will improve.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Frankly, these sanctions are somewhat strange. European sanctions forbid European companies from cooperation with Russia in some fields. Russian counter sanctions forbid European companies from importing certain goods to Russia. Simple logic says that these sanctions target mainly European companies. The sanctions would have sense if they targeted Russian exports.
> Germany is one of the countries that are most interested in cooperation with Russia.
> 
> It isn't actually aid. For the most part, it is credit which must be returned with interests.
> But that isn't the worst part. The worst part is that Ukraine almost completely lost scientific and industrial potential. Ukraine won't be able to create enterprises which can compete in the world market in this field. Rampant corruption and shamefully low cultural and educational levels will determine that Ukraine will be a nation of roustabouts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The sanctions are in place to punish Russia, they must remain until it withdraws from Crimea and Donbas..Russia can't be allowed it's aggressions without any consequences, otherwise they will carry on doing it and think they're untouchable.
> 
> I disagree with you, I already posted a link about the IT industry in Ukraine and education levels aren't low.
Click to expand...


No a trash can like Ukraine decides about the western policy toward Russia.
Not only Crimea alone but also 90 % of Ukraine belong to Russia!


----------



## Trizub

ESay said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> No it isn't, in what way? That is a complete lie.
> They don't, you're talking nonsense as usual. People in the West distrust Putin and his corrupt regime, they have no problems with Ukraine.
> In your dreams. All of the problems with Russia are caused by Russia.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, as well as a broken clock is right twice a day, these ignoramuses also may be right from time to time. Europe doesn't want to cut ties with Russia, there have been many examples of it. Remember about the recent decision of the Council of Europe for example.
> 
> I think that most of Europeans, especially in the Western part, would prefer good relation with Russia. At the same time few of them care about Ukraine. Remember about the Dutch referenda as another example.
> 
> Except of that, there is growing weariness about Ukraine among them. Zerkalo Nedeli writes about that from time to time. The main reason of that is because of Ukraines inability to carry out real reforms in the last five years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They don't want to cut ties completely, but they're not going to end sanctions soon. France, Italy would like improved relations with Russia, but not the UK or Germany.
> 
> The Dutch referendum wasn't really to do with Ukraine, they voted that way, because of domestic issues. Russia isn't popular in the Netherlands due to it's refusal to cooperate in the MH17 investigations.
> 
> Ukraine will still continue to receive Western aid, I think things will improve.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Frankly, these sanctions are somewhat strange. European sanctions forbid European companies from cooperation with Russia in some fields. Russian counter sanctions forbid European companies from importing certain goods to Russia. Simple logic says that these sanctions target mainly European companies. The sanctions would have sense if they targeted Russian exports.
> Germany is one of the countries that are most interested in cooperation with Russia.
> 
> It isn't actually aid. For the most part, it is credit which must be returned with interests.
> But that isn't the worst part. The worst part is that Ukraine almost completely lost scientific and industrial potential. Ukraine won't be able to create enterprises which can compete in the world market in this field. Rampant corruption and shamefully low cultural and educational levels will determine that Ukraine will be a nation of roustabouts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The sanctions are in place to punish Russia, they must remain until it withdraws from Crimea and Donbas..Russia can't be allowed it's aggressions without any consequences, otherwise they will carry on doing it and think they're untouchable.
> 
> I disagree with you, I already posted a link about the IT industry in Ukraine and education levels aren't low.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am not sure about Donbas, but forget about Crimea. Sanctions will be dropped. Of course, some personal and formal sanctions may exist for eternity, but they will have insignificant effect if any. I thought that story about the Council of Europe should have opened your eyes. Also, the claims about Russia and G7 didn't come from nothing.
> 
> About the referendum. I don't know what you meant by internal politics. The ruling coalition openly supported the Association agreement. It is logical to assume that this coalition has support of the majority. But the Agreement was supported only by 30% of the voters.
> 
> Yes, you posted the link. And I gave my opinion about that.
Click to expand...


I know it will be very difficult to get Crimea back and there will be a difficult situation in Crimea when the war has ended there also. You seem to support no sanctions against Russia. Putin's aggressive actions against his neighbours can't go unpunished. I know about that vote. Sanctions must remain in place whatever.

The voters in that referendum were unhappy with the Dutch government, many gave a protest vote against the government, it wasn't because they're anti Ukrainian

Which I read.


----------



## Trizub

Baron said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your frigging 'government' shall pay me my tax money back which has been stolen by your corrupted rulers.
> 
> Crimea is Russia!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crimea is Ukraine!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yea sure, that’s why they all speak Russian.
> 
> If it weren’t for the Russians, it would still be a Muslim shit hole.  The Russians had Crimea during the whole 19th century after they kicked the Ottomans asses out of there.
> 
> By the way, did they vote to be a part of the new Ukraine government?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So-called Ukrainian 'governement' is the toilet paper of Deep State, there is no one decision without approval from D.C. and Tel Aviv
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is there anything you say which doesn't need Kremlin approval?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Better a Kremlin approval as one from Tel Aviv like by you
Click to expand...


I'm 0% Jewish and don't need anyone's approval to post on here.


----------



## Trizub

Baron said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^ another twat with no response to the facts.
> 
> 
> 
> That's exactly whom you have been sponsoring for 5 years: dumb and aggressive biological mass. Waste of taxpayers' money.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This poster hates, despises Ukraine, works for Kremlin disinformation department to provide lies and propaganda about Ukraine, yet prefers to live in Ukraine than Russia!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your f.... shitty 'Ukraine' is a pain in as. of western societies. Say 'thank to Deep State for support.
> All western folks hate your  corrupted 'government' because it costs us lot of money due to stupid sanctions against Russia.
> After nationalists regain control in western countries again they will give as gift your 'Ukraine' to Russia back.
> No one does want troubles with Russia caused by clowns and cretins in in your 'government'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No it isn't, in what way? That is a complete lie.
> They don't, you're talking nonsense as usual. People in the West distrust Putin and his corrupt regime, they have no problems with Ukraine.
> In your dreams. All of the problems with Russia are caused by Russia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All Russian problems the last 200 centuries have ben caused by Jews.
Click to expand...


You think Stalin was Jewish? You think Putin is Jewish? 

I know you admire Hitler and Stalin, but you think Stalin's Jewish?


----------



## Trizub

Baron said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xyz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> That map just shows where Ukrainians were living at that time.
> 
> 
> 
> Russification changed that, but there are still a lot of people with Ukrainian last names in Russia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xyz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> That map just shows where Ukrainians were living at that time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Russification changed that, but there are still a lot of people with Ukrainian last names in Russia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've noticed some people from Russia have Ukrainian surnames.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You shall notice Ukraine is not welcome by any western citizen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes it is, thousands of Westerners visit Ukraine every year. Only brainwashed Kremlin disciples hate Ukraine, one of the least offensive countries in the World.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I visit cheap Russian brothels ( a whore $10 ) and drink cheap Russian alcohol in cheap hotels.
Click to expand...


Now we know what you get up to when you go to Russia.   People who visit Ukraine are far more cultured than that.


----------



## Trizub

Baron said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> RT! LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about from Soros himself?
> 
> 
> This asshole went around urging the EU to “take action” against Russia and to run to Ukraine’s side.
> 
> Now why would such a billionaire spend so much of his time promoting war with Russia and defending Ukraine?  Because he spent so much money there funding the “revolution”.  He meddled in their affairs for his own Agenda.  He wants Ukraine to be a part of the new world order and to follow the EU’s orders.  With a bunch of corrupt Nazis in charge of Ukraine, that means he is really in charge.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not interested in Soros or your interpretation of his actions. Promoting war with Russia, so why isn't the US providing Ukraine with lethal weapons if that's the case? Putin forced Ukraine towards the EU. You think Ukraine's Jewish president is a nazi? LOL! Sorry your old "junta" script doesn't work now, Kremlin boy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Poroshenko was not a Jew you moronic shitbag.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm talking about the new president Zelensky, you idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you mind a well-known clown?
Click to expand...


Putin? Yes I do mind him very much.


----------



## Trizub

Baron said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> No it isn't, in what way? That is a complete lie.
> They don't, you're talking nonsense as usual. People in the West distrust Putin and his corrupt regime, they have no problems with Ukraine.
> In your dreams. All of the problems with Russia are caused by Russia.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, as well as a broken clock is right twice a day, these ignoramuses also may be right from time to time. Europe doesn't want to cut ties with Russia, there have been many examples of it. Remember about the recent decision of the Council of Europe for example.
> 
> I think that most of Europeans, especially in the Western part, would prefer good relation with Russia. At the same time few of them care about Ukraine. Remember about the Dutch referenda as another example.
> 
> Except of that, there is growing weariness about Ukraine among them. Zerkalo Nedeli writes about that from time to time. The main reason of that is because of Ukraines inability to carry out real reforms in the last five years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They don't want to cut ties completely, but they're not going to end sanctions soon. France, Italy would like improved relations with Russia, but not the UK or Germany.
> 
> The Dutch referendum wasn't really to do with Ukraine, they voted that way, because of domestic issues. Russia isn't popular in the Netherlands due to it's refusal to cooperate in the MH17 investigations.
> 
> Ukraine will still continue to receive Western aid, I think things will improve.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Frankly, these sanctions are somewhat strange. European sanctions forbid European companies from cooperation with Russia in some fields. Russian counter sanctions forbid European companies from importing certain goods to Russia. Simple logic says that these sanctions target mainly European companies. The sanctions would have sense if they targeted Russian exports.
> Germany is one of the countries that are most interested in cooperation with Russia.
> 
> It isn't actually aid. For the most part, it is credit which must be returned with interests.
> But that isn't the worst part. The worst part is that Ukraine almost completely lost scientific and industrial potential. Ukraine won't be able to create enterprises which can compete in the world market in this field. Rampant corruption and shamefully low cultural and educational levels will determine that Ukraine will be a nation of roustabouts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The sanctions are in place to punish Russia, they must remain until it withdraws from Crimea and Donbas..Russia can't be allowed it's aggressions without any consequences, otherwise they will carry on doing it and think they're untouchable.
> 
> I disagree with you, I already posted a link about the IT industry in Ukraine and education levels aren't low.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No a trash can like Ukraine decides about the western policy toward Russia.
> Not only Crimea alone but also 90 % of Ukraine belong to Russia!
Click to expand...


No part of Ukraine belongs to Russia.
Crimea is Ukraine!


----------



## ESay

Trizub said:


> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, as well as a broken clock is right twice a day, these ignoramuses also may be right from time to time. Europe doesn't want to cut ties with Russia, there have been many examples of it. Remember about the recent decision of the Council of Europe for example.
> 
> I think that most of Europeans, especially in the Western part, would prefer good relation with Russia. At the same time few of them care about Ukraine. Remember about the Dutch referenda as another example.
> 
> Except of that, there is growing weariness about Ukraine among them. Zerkalo Nedeli writes about that from time to time. The main reason of that is because of Ukraines inability to carry out real reforms in the last five years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They don't want to cut ties completely, but they're not going to end sanctions soon. France, Italy would like improved relations with Russia, but not the UK or Germany.
> 
> The Dutch referendum wasn't really to do with Ukraine, they voted that way, because of domestic issues. Russia isn't popular in the Netherlands due to it's refusal to cooperate in the MH17 investigations.
> 
> Ukraine will still continue to receive Western aid, I think things will improve.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Frankly, these sanctions are somewhat strange. European sanctions forbid European companies from cooperation with Russia in some fields. Russian counter sanctions forbid European companies from importing certain goods to Russia. Simple logic says that these sanctions target mainly European companies. The sanctions would have sense if they targeted Russian exports.
> Germany is one of the countries that are most interested in cooperation with Russia.
> 
> It isn't actually aid. For the most part, it is credit which must be returned with interests.
> But that isn't the worst part. The worst part is that Ukraine almost completely lost scientific and industrial potential. Ukraine won't be able to create enterprises which can compete in the world market in this field. Rampant corruption and shamefully low cultural and educational levels will determine that Ukraine will be a nation of roustabouts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The sanctions are in place to punish Russia, they must remain until it withdraws from Crimea and Donbas..Russia can't be allowed it's aggressions without any consequences, otherwise they will carry on doing it and think they're untouchable.
> 
> I disagree with you, I already posted a link about the IT industry in Ukraine and education levels aren't low.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am not sure about Donbas, but forget about Crimea. Sanctions will be dropped. Of course, some personal and formal sanctions may exist for eternity, but they will have insignificant effect if any. I thought that story about the Council of Europe should have opened your eyes. Also, the claims about Russia and G7 didn't come from nothing.
> 
> About the referendum. I don't know what you meant by internal politics. The ruling coalition openly supported the Association agreement. It is logical to assume that this coalition has support of the majority. But the Agreement was supported only by 30% of the voters.
> 
> Yes, you posted the link. And I gave my opinion about that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know it will be very difficult to get Crimea back and there will be a difficult situation in Crimea when the war has ended there also. You seem to support no sanctions against Russia. Putin's aggressive actions against his neighbours can't go unpunished. I know about that vote. Sanctions must remain in place whatever.
> 
> The voters in that referendum were unhappy with the Dutch government, many gave a protest vote against the government, it wasn't because they're anti Ukrainian
> 
> Which I read.
Click to expand...

It is not about what I support. It is all about reality. The current sanctions target mostly European companies. And it is understandable that many countries in Europe want to abolish them. 
And that is normal. Everyone pursues own interests. Ukraine should take care of itself finally. 

Is I am not mistaken, the same people got reelected in the Netherelends afterwards.


----------



## Baron

Trizub said:


> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, as well as a broken clock is right twice a day, these ignoramuses also may be right from time to time. Europe doesn't want to cut ties with Russia, there have been many examples of it. Remember about the recent decision of the Council of Europe for example.
> 
> I think that most of Europeans, especially in the Western part, would prefer good relation with Russia. At the same time few of them care about Ukraine. Remember about the Dutch referenda as another example.
> 
> Except of that, there is growing weariness about Ukraine among them. Zerkalo Nedeli writes about that from time to time. The main reason of that is because of Ukraines inability to carry out real reforms in the last five years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They don't want to cut ties completely, but they're not going to end sanctions soon. France, Italy would like improved relations with Russia, but not the UK or Germany.
> 
> The Dutch referendum wasn't really to do with Ukraine, they voted that way, because of domestic issues. Russia isn't popular in the Netherlands due to it's refusal to cooperate in the MH17 investigations.
> 
> Ukraine will still continue to receive Western aid, I think things will improve.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Frankly, these sanctions are somewhat strange. European sanctions forbid European companies from cooperation with Russia in some fields. Russian counter sanctions forbid European companies from importing certain goods to Russia. Simple logic says that these sanctions target mainly European companies. The sanctions would have sense if they targeted Russian exports.
> Germany is one of the countries that are most interested in cooperation with Russia.
> 
> It isn't actually aid. For the most part, it is credit which must be returned with interests.
> But that isn't the worst part. The worst part is that Ukraine almost completely lost scientific and industrial potential. Ukraine won't be able to create enterprises which can compete in the world market in this field. Rampant corruption and shamefully low cultural and educational levels will determine that Ukraine will be a nation of roustabouts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The sanctions are in place to punish Russia, they must remain until it withdraws from Crimea and Donbas..Russia can't be allowed it's aggressions without any consequences, otherwise they will carry on doing it and think they're untouchable.
> 
> I disagree with you, I already posted a link about the IT industry in Ukraine and education levels aren't low.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No a trash can like Ukraine decides about the western policy toward Russia.
> Not only Crimea alone but also 90 % of Ukraine belong to Russia!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No part of Ukraine belongs to Russia.
> Crimea is Ukraine!
Click to expand...


The entirely Ukraine is Russia


----------



## Baron

Trizub said:


> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, as well as a broken clock is right twice a day, these ignoramuses also may be right from time to time. Europe doesn't want to cut ties with Russia, there have been many examples of it. Remember about the recent decision of the Council of Europe for example.
> 
> I think that most of Europeans, especially in the Western part, would prefer good relation with Russia. At the same time few of them care about Ukraine. Remember about the Dutch referenda as another example.
> 
> Except of that, there is growing weariness about Ukraine among them. Zerkalo Nedeli writes about that from time to time. The main reason of that is because of Ukraines inability to carry out real reforms in the last five years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They don't want to cut ties completely, but they're not going to end sanctions soon. France, Italy would like improved relations with Russia, but not the UK or Germany.
> 
> The Dutch referendum wasn't really to do with Ukraine, they voted that way, because of domestic issues. Russia isn't popular in the Netherlands due to it's refusal to cooperate in the MH17 investigations.
> 
> Ukraine will still continue to receive Western aid, I think things will improve.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Frankly, these sanctions are somewhat strange. European sanctions forbid European companies from cooperation with Russia in some fields. Russian counter sanctions forbid European companies from importing certain goods to Russia. Simple logic says that these sanctions target mainly European companies. The sanctions would have sense if they targeted Russian exports.
> Germany is one of the countries that are most interested in cooperation with Russia.
> 
> It isn't actually aid. For the most part, it is credit which must be returned with interests.
> But that isn't the worst part. The worst part is that Ukraine almost completely lost scientific and industrial potential. Ukraine won't be able to create enterprises which can compete in the world market in this field. Rampant corruption and shamefully low cultural and educational levels will determine that Ukraine will be a nation of roustabouts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The sanctions are in place to punish Russia, they must remain until it withdraws from Crimea and Donbas..Russia can't be allowed it's aggressions without any consequences, otherwise they will carry on doing it and think they're untouchable.
> 
> I disagree with you, I already posted a link about the IT industry in Ukraine and education levels aren't low.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am not sure about Donbas, but forget about Crimea. Sanctions will be dropped. Of course, some personal and formal sanctions may exist for eternity, but they will have insignificant effect if any. I thought that story about the Council of Europe should have opened your eyes. Also, the claims about Russia and G7 didn't come from nothing.
> 
> About the referendum. I don't know what you meant by internal politics. The ruling coalition openly supported the Association agreement. It is logical to assume that this coalition has support of the majority. But the Agreement was supported only by 30% of the voters.
> 
> Yes, you posted the link. And I gave my opinion about that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know it will be very difficult to get Crimea back and there will be a difficult situation in Crimea when the war has ended there also. You seem to support no sanctions against Russia. Putin's aggressive actions against his neighbours can't go unpunished. I know about that vote. Sanctions must remain in place whatever.
> 
> The voters in that referendum were unhappy with the Dutch government, many gave a protest vote against the government, it wasn't because they're anti Ukrainian
> 
> Which I read.
Click to expand...


Crimea and Donbass will became never part of Ukraine.
Never


----------



## Trizub

ESay said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> They don't want to cut ties completely, but they're not going to end sanctions soon. France, Italy would like improved relations with Russia, but not the UK or Germany.
> 
> The Dutch referendum wasn't really to do with Ukraine, they voted that way, because of domestic issues. Russia isn't popular in the Netherlands due to it's refusal to cooperate in the MH17 investigations.
> 
> Ukraine will still continue to receive Western aid, I think things will improve.
> 
> 
> 
> Frankly, these sanctions are somewhat strange. European sanctions forbid European companies from cooperation with Russia in some fields. Russian counter sanctions forbid European companies from importing certain goods to Russia. Simple logic says that these sanctions target mainly European companies. The sanctions would have sense if they targeted Russian exports.
> Germany is one of the countries that are most interested in cooperation with Russia.
> 
> It isn't actually aid. For the most part, it is credit which must be returned with interests.
> But that isn't the worst part. The worst part is that Ukraine almost completely lost scientific and industrial potential. Ukraine won't be able to create enterprises which can compete in the world market in this field. Rampant corruption and shamefully low cultural and educational levels will determine that Ukraine will be a nation of roustabouts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The sanctions are in place to punish Russia, they must remain until it withdraws from Crimea and Donbas..Russia can't be allowed it's aggressions without any consequences, otherwise they will carry on doing it and think they're untouchable.
> 
> I disagree with you, I already posted a link about the IT industry in Ukraine and education levels aren't low.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am not sure about Donbas, but forget about Crimea. Sanctions will be dropped. Of course, some personal and formal sanctions may exist for eternity, but they will have insignificant effect if any. I thought that story about the Council of Europe should have opened your eyes. Also, the claims about Russia and G7 didn't come from nothing.
> 
> About the referendum. I don't know what you meant by internal politics. The ruling coalition openly supported the Association agreement. It is logical to assume that this coalition has support of the majority. But the Agreement was supported only by 30% of the voters.
> 
> Yes, you posted the link. And I gave my opinion about that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know it will be very difficult to get Crimea back and there will be a difficult situation in Crimea when the war has ended there also. You seem to support no sanctions against Russia. Putin's aggressive actions against his neighbours can't go unpunished. I know about that vote. Sanctions must remain in place whatever.
> 
> The voters in that referendum were unhappy with the Dutch government, many gave a protest vote against the government, it wasn't because they're anti Ukrainian
> 
> Which I read.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is not about what I support. It is all about reality. The current sanctions target mostly European companies. And it is understandable that many countries in Europe want to abolish them.
> And that is normal. Everyone pursues own interests. Ukraine should take care of itself finally.
> 
> Is I am not mistaken, the same people got reelected in the Netherelends afterwards.
Click to expand...


I understand what you're saying, but Russia can't be allowed to get away with it's actions.

It was something to do with them being unhappy with the EU and immigration. Only 32% voted in the referendum.


----------



## theHawk

Trizub said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Soros openly promoted war against Russia because of Crimea.
> 
> His “Open Society” has funds election meddling all the time.
> 
> 
> Funny how he can email Hillary Clinton a set of instructions on foreign policy and she immediately did his bidding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RT! LOL!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How about from Soros himself?
> 
> 
> This asshole went around urging the EU to “take action” against Russia and to run to Ukraine’s side.
> 
> Now why would such a billionaire spend so much of his time promoting war with Russia and defending Ukraine?  Because he spent so much money there funding the “revolution”.  He meddled in their affairs for his own Agenda.  He wants Ukraine to be a part of the new world order and to follow the EU’s orders.  With a bunch of corrupt Nazis in charge of Ukraine, that means he is really in charge.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not interested in Soros or your interpretation of his actions. Promoting war with Russia, so why isn't the US providing Ukraine with lethal weapons if that's the case? Putin forced Ukraine towards the EU. You think Ukraine's Jewish president is a nazi? LOL! Sorry your old "junta" script doesn't work now, Kremlin boy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Poroshenko was not a Jew you moronic shitbag.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm talking about the new president Zelensky, you idiot.
Click to expand...


And I wasn’t, shit-for-brains.


----------



## Trizub

Baron said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> They don't want to cut ties completely, but they're not going to end sanctions soon. France, Italy would like improved relations with Russia, but not the UK or Germany.
> 
> The Dutch referendum wasn't really to do with Ukraine, they voted that way, because of domestic issues. Russia isn't popular in the Netherlands due to it's refusal to cooperate in the MH17 investigations.
> 
> Ukraine will still continue to receive Western aid, I think things will improve.
> 
> 
> 
> Frankly, these sanctions are somewhat strange. European sanctions forbid European companies from cooperation with Russia in some fields. Russian counter sanctions forbid European companies from importing certain goods to Russia. Simple logic says that these sanctions target mainly European companies. The sanctions would have sense if they targeted Russian exports.
> Germany is one of the countries that are most interested in cooperation with Russia.
> 
> It isn't actually aid. For the most part, it is credit which must be returned with interests.
> But that isn't the worst part. The worst part is that Ukraine almost completely lost scientific and industrial potential. Ukraine won't be able to create enterprises which can compete in the world market in this field. Rampant corruption and shamefully low cultural and educational levels will determine that Ukraine will be a nation of roustabouts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The sanctions are in place to punish Russia, they must remain until it withdraws from Crimea and Donbas..Russia can't be allowed it's aggressions without any consequences, otherwise they will carry on doing it and think they're untouchable.
> 
> I disagree with you, I already posted a link about the IT industry in Ukraine and education levels aren't low.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No a trash can like Ukraine decides about the western policy toward Russia.
> Not only Crimea alone but also 90 % of Ukraine belong to Russia!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No part of Ukraine belongs to Russia.
> Crimea is Ukraine!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The entirely Ukraine is Russia
Click to expand...


No it isn't. Imperialist Russia should stay out of Ukraine.


----------



## theHawk

Trizub said:


> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, as well as a broken clock is right twice a day, these ignoramuses also may be right from time to time. Europe doesn't want to cut ties with Russia, there have been many examples of it. Remember about the recent decision of the Council of Europe for example.
> 
> I think that most of Europeans, especially in the Western part, would prefer good relation with Russia. At the same time few of them care about Ukraine. Remember about the Dutch referenda as another example.
> 
> Except of that, there is growing weariness about Ukraine among them. Zerkalo Nedeli writes about that from time to time. The main reason of that is because of Ukraines inability to carry out real reforms in the last five years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They don't want to cut ties completely, but they're not going to end sanctions soon. France, Italy would like improved relations with Russia, but not the UK or Germany.
> 
> The Dutch referendum wasn't really to do with Ukraine, they voted that way, because of domestic issues. Russia isn't popular in the Netherlands due to it's refusal to cooperate in the MH17 investigations.
> 
> Ukraine will still continue to receive Western aid, I think things will improve.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Frankly, these sanctions are somewhat strange. European sanctions forbid European companies from cooperation with Russia in some fields. Russian counter sanctions forbid European companies from importing certain goods to Russia. Simple logic says that these sanctions target mainly European companies. The sanctions would have sense if they targeted Russian exports.
> Germany is one of the countries that are most interested in cooperation with Russia.
> 
> It isn't actually aid. For the most part, it is credit which must be returned with interests.
> But that isn't the worst part. The worst part is that Ukraine almost completely lost scientific and industrial potential. Ukraine won't be able to create enterprises which can compete in the world market in this field. Rampant corruption and shamefully low cultural and educational levels will determine that Ukraine will be a nation of roustabouts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The sanctions are in place to punish Russia, they must remain until it withdraws from Crimea and Donbas..Russia can't be allowed it's aggressions without any consequences, otherwise they will carry on doing it and think they're untouchable.
> 
> I disagree with you, I already posted a link about the IT industry in Ukraine and education levels aren't low.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No a trash can like Ukraine decides about the western policy toward Russia.
> Not only Crimea alone but also 90 % of Ukraine belong to Russia!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No part of Ukraine belongs to Russia.
> Crimea is Ukraine!
Click to expand...


Ukraine was dissolved when the revolutionaries threw out their constitution in order to choose a new leader and government.
You don’t just get to throw out the rule book and then try to use the same rule book to claim what your borders are.  When forming a new country, you only get to claim the land you hold with your army and who ever willingly participates in that new government.  

Crimea clearly did not and they chose to side with Russia.  Funny how you fascists don’t give a shit about democracy.  It didn’t work for you when trying to remove the rightfully elected president, and you ignore the will of the people in Crimea.


----------



## Trizub

Baron said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> They don't want to cut ties completely, but they're not going to end sanctions soon. France, Italy would like improved relations with Russia, but not the UK or Germany.
> 
> The Dutch referendum wasn't really to do with Ukraine, they voted that way, because of domestic issues. Russia isn't popular in the Netherlands due to it's refusal to cooperate in the MH17 investigations.
> 
> Ukraine will still continue to receive Western aid, I think things will improve.
> 
> 
> 
> Frankly, these sanctions are somewhat strange. European sanctions forbid European companies from cooperation with Russia in some fields. Russian counter sanctions forbid European companies from importing certain goods to Russia. Simple logic says that these sanctions target mainly European companies. The sanctions would have sense if they targeted Russian exports.
> Germany is one of the countries that are most interested in cooperation with Russia.
> 
> It isn't actually aid. For the most part, it is credit which must be returned with interests.
> But that isn't the worst part. The worst part is that Ukraine almost completely lost scientific and industrial potential. Ukraine won't be able to create enterprises which can compete in the world market in this field. Rampant corruption and shamefully low cultural and educational levels will determine that Ukraine will be a nation of roustabouts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The sanctions are in place to punish Russia, they must remain until it withdraws from Crimea and Donbas..Russia can't be allowed it's aggressions without any consequences, otherwise they will carry on doing it and think they're untouchable.
> 
> I disagree with you, I already posted a link about the IT industry in Ukraine and education levels aren't low.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am not sure about Donbas, but forget about Crimea. Sanctions will be dropped. Of course, some personal and formal sanctions may exist for eternity, but they will have insignificant effect if any. I thought that story about the Council of Europe should have opened your eyes. Also, the claims about Russia and G7 didn't come from nothing.
> 
> About the referendum. I don't know what you meant by internal politics. The ruling coalition openly supported the Association agreement. It is logical to assume that this coalition has support of the majority. But the Agreement was supported only by 30% of the voters.
> 
> Yes, you posted the link. And I gave my opinion about that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know it will be very difficult to get Crimea back and there will be a difficult situation in Crimea when the war has ended there also. You seem to support no sanctions against Russia. Putin's aggressive actions against his neighbours can't go unpunished. I know about that vote. Sanctions must remain in place whatever.
> 
> The voters in that referendum were unhappy with the Dutch government, many gave a protest vote against the government, it wasn't because they're anti Ukrainian
> 
> Which I read.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Crimea and Donbass will became never part of Ukraine.
> Never
Click to expand...


----------



## ESay

Trizub said:


> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> Frankly, these sanctions are somewhat strange. European sanctions forbid European companies from cooperation with Russia in some fields. Russian counter sanctions forbid European companies from importing certain goods to Russia. Simple logic says that these sanctions target mainly European companies. The sanctions would have sense if they targeted Russian exports.
> Germany is one of the countries that are most interested in cooperation with Russia.
> 
> It isn't actually aid. For the most part, it is credit which must be returned with interests.
> But that isn't the worst part. The worst part is that Ukraine almost completely lost scientific and industrial potential. Ukraine won't be able to create enterprises which can compete in the world market in this field. Rampant corruption and shamefully low cultural and educational levels will determine that Ukraine will be a nation of roustabouts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The sanctions are in place to punish Russia, they must remain until it withdraws from Crimea and Donbas..Russia can't be allowed it's aggressions without any consequences, otherwise they will carry on doing it and think they're untouchable.
> 
> I disagree with you, I already posted a link about the IT industry in Ukraine and education levels aren't low.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am not sure about Donbas, but forget about Crimea. Sanctions will be dropped. Of course, some personal and formal sanctions may exist for eternity, but they will have insignificant effect if any. I thought that story about the Council of Europe should have opened your eyes. Also, the claims about Russia and G7 didn't come from nothing.
> 
> About the referendum. I don't know what you meant by internal politics. The ruling coalition openly supported the Association agreement. It is logical to assume that this coalition has support of the majority. But the Agreement was supported only by 30% of the voters.
> 
> Yes, you posted the link. And I gave my opinion about that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know it will be very difficult to get Crimea back and there will be a difficult situation in Crimea when the war has ended there also. You seem to support no sanctions against Russia. Putin's aggressive actions against his neighbours can't go unpunished. I know about that vote. Sanctions must remain in place whatever.
> 
> The voters in that referendum were unhappy with the Dutch government, many gave a protest vote against the government, it wasn't because they're anti Ukrainian
> 
> Which I read.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is not about what I support. It is all about reality. The current sanctions target mostly European companies. And it is understandable that many countries in Europe want to abolish them.
> And that is normal. Everyone pursues own interests. Ukraine should take care of itself finally.
> 
> Is I am not mistaken, the same people got reelected in the Netherelends afterwards.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I understand what you're saying, but Russia can't be allowed to get away with it's actions.
> 
> It was something to do with them being unhappy with the EU and immigration. Only 32% voted in the referendum.
Click to expand...

Well, Russia doesn't ask anyone's permission. She has been doing what she is considered needed to do. And Europe is too busy with economic issues and internal conflicts to get involved into a long conflict with Russia. 

Yes, they were unhappy with immigration and feared that the Agreement would open borders for Ukrainians. The Dutch government even demanded to insert a clause that the Agreement doesn't mean a step to the EU membership.


----------



## Baron

theHawk said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> They don't want to cut ties completely, but they're not going to end sanctions soon. France, Italy would like improved relations with Russia, but not the UK or Germany.
> 
> The Dutch referendum wasn't really to do with Ukraine, they voted that way, because of domestic issues. Russia isn't popular in the Netherlands due to it's refusal to cooperate in the MH17 investigations.
> 
> Ukraine will still continue to receive Western aid, I think things will improve.
> 
> 
> 
> Frankly, these sanctions are somewhat strange. European sanctions forbid European companies from cooperation with Russia in some fields. Russian counter sanctions forbid European companies from importing certain goods to Russia. Simple logic says that these sanctions target mainly European companies. The sanctions would have sense if they targeted Russian exports.
> Germany is one of the countries that are most interested in cooperation with Russia.
> 
> It isn't actually aid. For the most part, it is credit which must be returned with interests.
> But that isn't the worst part. The worst part is that Ukraine almost completely lost scientific and industrial potential. Ukraine won't be able to create enterprises which can compete in the world market in this field. Rampant corruption and shamefully low cultural and educational levels will determine that Ukraine will be a nation of roustabouts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The sanctions are in place to punish Russia, they must remain until it withdraws from Crimea and Donbas..Russia can't be allowed it's aggressions without any consequences, otherwise they will carry on doing it and think they're untouchable.
> 
> I disagree with you, I already posted a link about the IT industry in Ukraine and education levels aren't low.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No a trash can like Ukraine decides about the western policy toward Russia.
> Not only Crimea alone but also 90 % of Ukraine belong to Russia!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No part of Ukraine belongs to Russia.
> Crimea is Ukraine!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ukraine was dissolved when the revolutionaries threw out their constitution in order to choose a new leader and government.
> You don’t just get to throw out the rule book and then try to use the same rule book to claim what your borders are.  When forming a new country, you only get to claim the land you hold with your army and who ever willingly participates in that new government.
> 
> Crimea clearly did not and they chose to side with Russia.  Funny how you fascists don’t give a shit about democracy.  It didn’t work for you when trying to remove the rightfully elected president, and you ignore the will of the people in Crimea.
Click to expand...


NWO wamts to kill billions of peoples, it cares not about small folks in Crimea


----------



## Baron

Trizub said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> The sanctions are in place to punish Russia, they must remain until it withdraws from Crimea and Donbas..Russia can't be allowed it's aggressions without any consequences, otherwise they will carry on doing it and think they're untouchable.
> 
> I disagree with you, I already posted a link about the IT industry in Ukraine and education levels aren't low.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No a trash can like Ukraine decides about the western policy toward Russia.
> Not only Crimea alone but also 90 % of Ukraine belong to Russia!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No part of Ukraine belongs to Russia.
> Crimea is Ukraine!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The entirely Ukraine is Russia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No it isn't. Imperialist Russia should stay out of Ukraine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I said the president, which means the current president you dimwit.
Click to expand...



Your 'president' is just a clown, a laughable puppet of Deep State.


----------



## Baron

Trizub said:


> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> Frankly, these sanctions are somewhat strange. European sanctions forbid European companies from cooperation with Russia in some fields. Russian counter sanctions forbid European companies from importing certain goods to Russia. Simple logic says that these sanctions target mainly European companies. The sanctions would have sense if they targeted Russian exports.
> Germany is one of the countries that are most interested in cooperation with Russia.
> 
> It isn't actually aid. For the most part, it is credit which must be returned with interests.
> But that isn't the worst part. The worst part is that Ukraine almost completely lost scientific and industrial potential. Ukraine won't be able to create enterprises which can compete in the world market in this field. Rampant corruption and shamefully low cultural and educational levels will determine that Ukraine will be a nation of roustabouts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The sanctions are in place to punish Russia, they must remain until it withdraws from Crimea and Donbas..Russia can't be allowed it's aggressions without any consequences, otherwise they will carry on doing it and think they're untouchable.
> 
> I disagree with you, I already posted a link about the IT industry in Ukraine and education levels aren't low.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am not sure about Donbas, but forget about Crimea. Sanctions will be dropped. Of course, some personal and formal sanctions may exist for eternity, but they will have insignificant effect if any. I thought that story about the Council of Europe should have opened your eyes. Also, the claims about Russia and G7 didn't come from nothing.
> 
> About the referendum. I don't know what you meant by internal politics. The ruling coalition openly supported the Association agreement. It is logical to assume that this coalition has support of the majority. But the Agreement was supported only by 30% of the voters.
> 
> Yes, you posted the link. And I gave my opinion about that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know it will be very difficult to get Crimea back and there will be a difficult situation in Crimea when the war has ended there also. You seem to support no sanctions against Russia. Putin's aggressive actions against his neighbours can't go unpunished. I know about that vote. Sanctions must remain in place whatever.
> 
> The voters in that referendum were unhappy with the Dutch government, many gave a protest vote against the government, it wasn't because they're anti Ukrainian
> 
> Which I read.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Crimea and Donbass will became never part of Ukraine.
> Never
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


LOL,

you shall put a microscope to look at your funny pic.


----------



## Trizub

theHawk said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> RT! LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about from Soros himself?
> 
> 
> This asshole went around urging the EU to “take action” against Russia and to run to Ukraine’s side.
> 
> Now why would such a billionaire spend so much of his time promoting war with Russia and defending Ukraine?  Because he spent so much money there funding the “revolution”.  He meddled in their affairs for his own Agenda.  He wants Ukraine to be a part of the new world order and to follow the EU’s orders.  With a bunch of corrupt Nazis in charge of Ukraine, that means he is really in charge.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not interested in Soros or your interpretation of his actions. Promoting war with Russia, so why isn't the US providing Ukraine with lethal weapons if that's the case? Putin forced Ukraine towards the EU. You think Ukraine's Jewish president is a nazi? LOL! Sorry your old "junta" script doesn't work now, Kremlin boy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Poroshenko was not a Jew you moronic shitbag.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm talking about the new president Zelensky, you idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And I wasn’t, shit-for-brains.
Click to expand...


I said the president, which means the current president you dimwit.


----------



## Trizub

ESay said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> The sanctions are in place to punish Russia, they must remain until it withdraws from Crimea and Donbas..Russia can't be allowed it's aggressions without any consequences, otherwise they will carry on doing it and think they're untouchable.
> 
> I disagree with you, I already posted a link about the IT industry in Ukraine and education levels aren't low.
> 
> 
> 
> I am not sure about Donbas, but forget about Crimea. Sanctions will be dropped. Of course, some personal and formal sanctions may exist for eternity, but they will have insignificant effect if any. I thought that story about the Council of Europe should have opened your eyes. Also, the claims about Russia and G7 didn't come from nothing.
> 
> About the referendum. I don't know what you meant by internal politics. The ruling coalition openly supported the Association agreement. It is logical to assume that this coalition has support of the majority. But the Agreement was supported only by 30% of the voters.
> 
> Yes, you posted the link. And I gave my opinion about that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know it will be very difficult to get Crimea back and there will be a difficult situation in Crimea when the war has ended there also. You seem to support no sanctions against Russia. Putin's aggressive actions against his neighbours can't go unpunished. I know about that vote. Sanctions must remain in place whatever.
> 
> The voters in that referendum were unhappy with the Dutch government, many gave a protest vote against the government, it wasn't because they're anti Ukrainian
> 
> Which I read.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is not about what I support. It is all about reality. The current sanctions target mostly European companies. And it is understandable that many countries in Europe want to abolish them.
> And that is normal. Everyone pursues own interests. Ukraine should take care of itself finally.
> 
> Is I am not mistaken, the same people got reelected in the Netherelends afterwards.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I understand what you're saying, but Russia can't be allowed to get away with it's actions.
> 
> It was something to do with them being unhappy with the EU and immigration. Only 32% voted in the referendum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, Russia doesn't ask anyone's permission. She has been doing what she is considered needed to do. And Europe is too busy with economic issues and internal conflicts to get involved into a long conflict with Russia.
> 
> Yes, they were unhappy with immigration and feared that the Agreement would open borders for Ukrainians. The Dutch government even demanded to insert a clause that the Agreement doesn't mean a step to the EU membership.
Click to expand...


I'm not expecting there to be a conflict between Europe and Russia and I don't want that to happen.

I don't know whether they did, Ukraine is still hoping to get full EU membership.


----------



## Trizub

theHawk said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> They don't want to cut ties completely, but they're not going to end sanctions soon. France, Italy would like improved relations with Russia, but not the UK or Germany.
> 
> The Dutch referendum wasn't really to do with Ukraine, they voted that way, because of domestic issues. Russia isn't popular in the Netherlands due to it's refusal to cooperate in the MH17 investigations.
> 
> Ukraine will still continue to receive Western aid, I think things will improve.
> 
> 
> 
> Frankly, these sanctions are somewhat strange. European sanctions forbid European companies from cooperation with Russia in some fields. Russian counter sanctions forbid European companies from importing certain goods to Russia. Simple logic says that these sanctions target mainly European companies. The sanctions would have sense if they targeted Russian exports.
> Germany is one of the countries that are most interested in cooperation with Russia.
> 
> It isn't actually aid. For the most part, it is credit which must be returned with interests.
> But that isn't the worst part. The worst part is that Ukraine almost completely lost scientific and industrial potential. Ukraine won't be able to create enterprises which can compete in the world market in this field. Rampant corruption and shamefully low cultural and educational levels will determine that Ukraine will be a nation of roustabouts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The sanctions are in place to punish Russia, they must remain until it withdraws from Crimea and Donbas..Russia can't be allowed it's aggressions without any consequences, otherwise they will carry on doing it and think they're untouchable.
> 
> I disagree with you, I already posted a link about the IT industry in Ukraine and education levels aren't low.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No a trash can like Ukraine decides about the western policy toward Russia.
> Not only Crimea alone but also 90 % of Ukraine belong to Russia!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No part of Ukraine belongs to Russia.
> Crimea is Ukraine!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ukraine was dissolved when the revolutionaries threw out their constitution in order to choose a new leader and government.
> You don’t just get to throw out the rule book and then try to use the same rule book to claim what your borders are.  When forming a new country, you only get to claim the land you hold with your army and who ever willingly participates in that new government.
> 
> Crimea clearly did not and they chose to side with Russia.  Funny how you fascists don’t give a shit about democracy.  It didn’t work for you when trying to remove the rightfully elected president, and you ignore the will of the people in Crimea.
Click to expand...


Ukraine has been dissoved? Russia signed the Budapest memorandum in 1994 agreeing to respect Ukraine's territorial integrity in exchange for Ukraine giving up it's nuclear weapons. Russia broke the treaty, it is the aggressor, stop passing the blame.

The Crimea referendum was a fake referendum. What facists? The Ukrainian government aren't fascists, nor have they ever been. The fascists are in Russia, why do you think your president is known as Putler?


----------



## Trizub

Baron said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> The sanctions are in place to punish Russia, they must remain until it withdraws from Crimea and Donbas..Russia can't be allowed it's aggressions without any consequences, otherwise they will carry on doing it and think they're untouchable.
> 
> I disagree with you, I already posted a link about the IT industry in Ukraine and education levels aren't low.
> 
> 
> 
> I am not sure about Donbas, but forget about Crimea. Sanctions will be dropped. Of course, some personal and formal sanctions may exist for eternity, but they will have insignificant effect if any. I thought that story about the Council of Europe should have opened your eyes. Also, the claims about Russia and G7 didn't come from nothing.
> 
> About the referendum. I don't know what you meant by internal politics. The ruling coalition openly supported the Association agreement. It is logical to assume that this coalition has support of the majority. But the Agreement was supported only by 30% of the voters.
> 
> Yes, you posted the link. And I gave my opinion about that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know it will be very difficult to get Crimea back and there will be a difficult situation in Crimea when the war has ended there also. You seem to support no sanctions against Russia. Putin's aggressive actions against his neighbours can't go unpunished. I know about that vote. Sanctions must remain in place whatever.
> 
> The voters in that referendum were unhappy with the Dutch government, many gave a protest vote against the government, it wasn't because they're anti Ukrainian
> 
> Which I read.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Crimea and Donbass will became never part of Ukraine.
> Never
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL,
> 
> you shall put a microscope to look at your funny pic.
Click to expand...


Don't like to see the truth?


----------



## Trizub

Baron said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> No a trash can like Ukraine decides about the western policy toward Russia.
> Not only Crimea alone but also 90 % of Ukraine belong to Russia!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No part of Ukraine belongs to Russia.
> Crimea is Ukraine!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The entirely Ukraine is Russia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No it isn't. Imperialist Russia should stay out of Ukraine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I said the president, which means the current president you dimwit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Your 'president' is just a clown, a laughable puppet of Deep State.
Click to expand...


Sorry that reply should have been to your Kremlin buddy "The Hawk".

Deep State. LOL!

Do you check for Jews under your bed?


----------



## theHawk

Trizub said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> How about from Soros himself?
> 
> 
> This asshole went around urging the EU to “take action” against Russia and to run to Ukraine’s side.
> 
> Now why would such a billionaire spend so much of his time promoting war with Russia and defending Ukraine?  Because he spent so much money there funding the “revolution”.  He meddled in their affairs for his own Agenda.  He wants Ukraine to be a part of the new world order and to follow the EU’s orders.  With a bunch of corrupt Nazis in charge of Ukraine, that means he is really in charge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not interested in Soros or your interpretation of his actions. Promoting war with Russia, so why isn't the US providing Ukraine with lethal weapons if that's the case? Putin forced Ukraine towards the EU. You think Ukraine's Jewish president is a nazi? LOL! Sorry your old "junta" script doesn't work now, Kremlin boy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Poroshenko was not a Jew you moronic shitbag.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm talking about the new president Zelensky, you idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And I wasn’t, shit-for-brains.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I said the president, which means the current president you dimwit.
Click to expand...


We were talking about the events of four years ago, jackass.


----------



## theHawk

Trizub said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> Frankly, these sanctions are somewhat strange. European sanctions forbid European companies from cooperation with Russia in some fields. Russian counter sanctions forbid European companies from importing certain goods to Russia. Simple logic says that these sanctions target mainly European companies. The sanctions would have sense if they targeted Russian exports.
> Germany is one of the countries that are most interested in cooperation with Russia.
> 
> It isn't actually aid. For the most part, it is credit which must be returned with interests.
> But that isn't the worst part. The worst part is that Ukraine almost completely lost scientific and industrial potential. Ukraine won't be able to create enterprises which can compete in the world market in this field. Rampant corruption and shamefully low cultural and educational levels will determine that Ukraine will be a nation of roustabouts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The sanctions are in place to punish Russia, they must remain until it withdraws from Crimea and Donbas..Russia can't be allowed it's aggressions without any consequences, otherwise they will carry on doing it and think they're untouchable.
> 
> I disagree with you, I already posted a link about the IT industry in Ukraine and education levels aren't low.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No a trash can like Ukraine decides about the western policy toward Russia.
> Not only Crimea alone but also 90 % of Ukraine belong to Russia!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No part of Ukraine belongs to Russia.
> Crimea is Ukraine!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ukraine was dissolved when the revolutionaries threw out their constitution in order to choose a new leader and government.
> You don’t just get to throw out the rule book and then try to use the same rule book to claim what your borders are.  When forming a new country, you only get to claim the land you hold with your army and who ever willingly participates in that new government.
> 
> Crimea clearly did not and they chose to side with Russia.  Funny how you fascists don’t give a shit about democracy.  It didn’t work for you when trying to remove the rightfully elected president, and you ignore the will of the people in Crimea.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ukraine has been dissoved? Russia signed the Budapest memorandum in 1994 agreeing to respect Ukraine's territorial integrity in exchange for Ukraine giving up it's nuclear weapons. Russia broke the treaty, it is the aggressor, stop passing the blame.
> 
> The Crimea referendum was a fake referendum. What facists? The Ukrainian government aren't fascists, nor have they ever been. The fascists are in Russia, why do you think your president is known as Putler?
Click to expand...


Yes, Ukraine was dissolved when they threw out their constitution since they couldn’t legally remove the President they didn’t like.

You don’t automatically get to keep the same borders and people, especially when there is a split.  The ethnic Russians in eastern Ukraine voted to be a part of the Russian Federation.  You can cry about it not being “legitimate” because the vote didn’t go the way you wanted, but tough shit.  Also, your new Ukrainian army was too weak to take it over.  Thus you don’t own it.


----------



## Trizub

theHawk said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not interested in Soros or your interpretation of his actions. Promoting war with Russia, so why isn't the US providing Ukraine with lethal weapons if that's the case? Putin forced Ukraine towards the EU. You think Ukraine's Jewish president is a nazi? LOL! Sorry your old "junta" script doesn't work now, Kremlin boy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poroshenko was not a Jew you moronic shitbag.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm talking about the new president Zelensky, you idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And I wasn’t, shit-for-brains.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I said the president, which means the current president you dimwit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We were talking about the events of four years ago, jackass.
Click to expand...


I wasn't. You thought Poroshenko was still president.


----------



## Trizub

theHawk said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> The sanctions are in place to punish Russia, they must remain until it withdraws from Crimea and Donbas..Russia can't be allowed it's aggressions without any consequences, otherwise they will carry on doing it and think they're untouchable.
> 
> I disagree with you, I already posted a link about the IT industry in Ukraine and education levels aren't low.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No a trash can like Ukraine decides about the western policy toward Russia.
> Not only Crimea alone but also 90 % of Ukraine belong to Russia!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No part of Ukraine belongs to Russia.
> Crimea is Ukraine!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ukraine was dissolved when the revolutionaries threw out their constitution in order to choose a new leader and government.
> You don’t just get to throw out the rule book and then try to use the same rule book to claim what your borders are.  When forming a new country, you only get to claim the land you hold with your army and who ever willingly participates in that new government.
> 
> Crimea clearly did not and they chose to side with Russia.  Funny how you fascists don’t give a shit about democracy.  It didn’t work for you when trying to remove the rightfully elected president, and you ignore the will of the people in Crimea.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ukraine has been dissoved? Russia signed the Budapest memorandum in 1994 agreeing to respect Ukraine's territorial integrity in exchange for Ukraine giving up it's nuclear weapons. Russia broke the treaty, it is the aggressor, stop passing the blame.
> 
> The Crimea referendum was a fake referendum. What facists? The Ukrainian government aren't fascists, nor have they ever been. The fascists are in Russia, why do you think your president is known as Putler?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, Ukraine was dissolved when they threw out their constitution since they couldn’t legally remove the President they didn’t like.
> 
> You don’t automatically get to keep the same borders and people, especially when there is a split.  The ethnic Russians in eastern Ukraine voted to be a part of the Russian Federation.  You can cry about it not being “legitimate” because the vote didn’t go the way you wanted, but tough shit.  Also, your new Ukrainian army was too weak to take it over.  Thus you don’t own it.
Click to expand...


Yes they could and they did.

"The ethnic Russians in eastern Ukraine voted to be a part of the Russian Federation."
When did that vote happen?


----------



## ESay

Trizub said:


> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am not sure about Donbas, but forget about Crimea. Sanctions will be dropped. Of course, some personal and formal sanctions may exist for eternity, but they will have insignificant effect if any. I thought that story about the Council of Europe should have opened your eyes. Also, the claims about Russia and G7 didn't come from nothing.
> 
> About the referendum. I don't know what you meant by internal politics. The ruling coalition openly supported the Association agreement. It is logical to assume that this coalition has support of the majority. But the Agreement was supported only by 30% of the voters.
> 
> Yes, you posted the link. And I gave my opinion about that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know it will be very difficult to get Crimea back and there will be a difficult situation in Crimea when the war has ended there also. You seem to support no sanctions against Russia. Putin's aggressive actions against his neighbours can't go unpunished. I know about that vote. Sanctions must remain in place whatever.
> 
> The voters in that referendum were unhappy with the Dutch government, many gave a protest vote against the government, it wasn't because they're anti Ukrainian
> 
> Which I read.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is not about what I support. It is all about reality. The current sanctions target mostly European companies. And it is understandable that many countries in Europe want to abolish them.
> And that is normal. Everyone pursues own interests. Ukraine should take care of itself finally.
> 
> Is I am not mistaken, the same people got reelected in the Netherelends afterwards.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I understand what you're saying, but Russia can't be allowed to get away with it's actions.
> 
> It was something to do with them being unhappy with the EU and immigration. Only 32% voted in the referendum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, Russia doesn't ask anyone's permission. She has been doing what she is considered needed to do. And Europe is too busy with economic issues and internal conflicts to get involved into a long conflict with Russia.
> 
> Yes, they were unhappy with immigration and feared that the Agreement would open borders for Ukrainians. The Dutch government even demanded to insert a clause that the Agreement doesn't mean a step to the EU membership.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not expecting there to be a conflict between Europe and Russia and I don't want that to happen.
> 
> I don't know whether they did, Ukraine is still hoping to get full EU membership.
Click to expand...

I didnt mean military conflict of course. I meant the current situation with diplomatic strife and mutual sanctions. 

I also want Ukraine to be a part of Europe (economically, socially and politically) and the Western society. But to want and hope isn't far enough. It is hard and routine work which inevitably takes many years if not decades. And you know what? I think that it is Ukrainian so called elites which don't want real integration. I think I don't need to explain why.


----------



## theHawk

Trizub said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> No a trash can like Ukraine decides about the western policy toward Russia.
> Not only Crimea alone but also 90 % of Ukraine belong to Russia!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No part of Ukraine belongs to Russia.
> Crimea is Ukraine!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ukraine was dissolved when the revolutionaries threw out their constitution in order to choose a new leader and government.
> You don’t just get to throw out the rule book and then try to use the same rule book to claim what your borders are.  When forming a new country, you only get to claim the land you hold with your army and who ever willingly participates in that new government.
> 
> Crimea clearly did not and they chose to side with Russia.  Funny how you fascists don’t give a shit about democracy.  It didn’t work for you when trying to remove the rightfully elected president, and you ignore the will of the people in Crimea.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ukraine has been dissoved? Russia signed the Budapest memorandum in 1994 agreeing to respect Ukraine's territorial integrity in exchange for Ukraine giving up it's nuclear weapons. Russia broke the treaty, it is the aggressor, stop passing the blame.
> 
> The Crimea referendum was a fake referendum. What facists? The Ukrainian government aren't fascists, nor have they ever been. The fascists are in Russia, why do you think your president is known as Putler?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, Ukraine was dissolved when they threw out their constitution since they couldn’t legally remove the President they didn’t like.
> 
> You don’t automatically get to keep the same borders and people, especially when there is a split.  The ethnic Russians in eastern Ukraine voted to be a part of the Russian Federation.  You can cry about it not being “legitimate” because the vote didn’t go the way you wanted, but tough shit.  Also, your new Ukrainian army was too weak to take it over.  Thus you don’t own it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes they could and they did.
> 
> "The ethnic Russians in eastern Ukraine voted to be a part of the Russian Federation."
> When did that vote happen?
Click to expand...


If they did then why isn’t Crimea a part of the new Ukraine?

2014 Crimean status referendum - Wikipedia


----------



## Trizub

ESay said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know it will be very difficult to get Crimea back and there will be a difficult situation in Crimea when the war has ended there also. You seem to support no sanctions against Russia. Putin's aggressive actions against his neighbours can't go unpunished. I know about that vote. Sanctions must remain in place whatever.
> 
> The voters in that referendum were unhappy with the Dutch government, many gave a protest vote against the government, it wasn't because they're anti Ukrainian
> 
> Which I read.
> 
> 
> 
> It is not about what I support. It is all about reality. The current sanctions target mostly European companies. And it is understandable that many countries in Europe want to abolish them.
> And that is normal. Everyone pursues own interests. Ukraine should take care of itself finally.
> 
> Is I am not mistaken, the same people got reelected in the Netherelends afterwards.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I understand what you're saying, but Russia can't be allowed to get away with it's actions.
> 
> It was something to do with them being unhappy with the EU and immigration. Only 32% voted in the referendum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, Russia doesn't ask anyone's permission. She has been doing what she is considered needed to do. And Europe is too busy with economic issues and internal conflicts to get involved into a long conflict with Russia.
> 
> Yes, they were unhappy with immigration and feared that the Agreement would open borders for Ukrainians. The Dutch government even demanded to insert a clause that the Agreement doesn't mean a step to the EU membership.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not expecting there to be a conflict between Europe and Russia and I don't want that to happen.
> 
> I don't know whether they did, Ukraine is still hoping to get full EU membership.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didnt mean military conflict of course. I meant the current situation with diplomatic strife and mutual sanctions.
> 
> I also want Ukraine to be a part of Europe (economically, socially and politically) and the Western society. But to want and hope isn't far enough. It is hard and routine work which inevitably takes many years if not decades. And you know what? I think that it is Ukrainian so called elites which don't want real integration. I think I don't need to explain why.
Click to expand...


I don't think sanctions will soon. There is some cooperation  between the EU and Russia regarding North Stream and South Stream.

I know it won't happen soon and will take many years. There's no doubt there are people who are holding Ukraine back.


----------



## Trizub

theHawk said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> No part of Ukraine belongs to Russia.
> Crimea is Ukraine!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ukraine was dissolved when the revolutionaries threw out their constitution in order to choose a new leader and government.
> You don’t just get to throw out the rule book and then try to use the same rule book to claim what your borders are.  When forming a new country, you only get to claim the land you hold with your army and who ever willingly participates in that new government.
> 
> Crimea clearly did not and they chose to side with Russia.  Funny how you fascists don’t give a shit about democracy.  It didn’t work for you when trying to remove the rightfully elected president, and you ignore the will of the people in Crimea.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ukraine has been dissoved? Russia signed the Budapest memorandum in 1994 agreeing to respect Ukraine's territorial integrity in exchange for Ukraine giving up it's nuclear weapons. Russia broke the treaty, it is the aggressor, stop passing the blame.
> 
> The Crimea referendum was a fake referendum. What facists? The Ukrainian government aren't fascists, nor have they ever been. The fascists are in Russia, why do you think your president is known as Putler?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, Ukraine was dissolved when they threw out their constitution since they couldn’t legally remove the President they didn’t like.
> 
> You don’t automatically get to keep the same borders and people, especially when there is a split.  The ethnic Russians in eastern Ukraine voted to be a part of the Russian Federation.  You can cry about it not being “legitimate” because the vote didn’t go the way you wanted, but tough shit.  Also, your new Ukrainian army was too weak to take it over.  Thus you don’t own it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes they could and they did.
> 
> "The ethnic Russians in eastern Ukraine voted to be a part of the Russian Federation."
> When did that vote happen?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If they did then why isn’t Crimea a part of the new Ukraine?
> 
> 2014 Crimean status referendum - Wikipedia
Click to expand...


Crimea isn't in Eastern Ukraine. Donbas is Eastern Ukraine.


----------



## theHawk

Trizub said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ukraine was dissolved when the revolutionaries threw out their constitution in order to choose a new leader and government.
> You don’t just get to throw out the rule book and then try to use the same rule book to claim what your borders are.  When forming a new country, you only get to claim the land you hold with your army and who ever willingly participates in that new government.
> 
> Crimea clearly did not and they chose to side with Russia.  Funny how you fascists don’t give a shit about democracy.  It didn’t work for you when trying to remove the rightfully elected president, and you ignore the will of the people in Crimea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ukraine has been dissoved? Russia signed the Budapest memorandum in 1994 agreeing to respect Ukraine's territorial integrity in exchange for Ukraine giving up it's nuclear weapons. Russia broke the treaty, it is the aggressor, stop passing the blame.
> 
> The Crimea referendum was a fake referendum. What facists? The Ukrainian government aren't fascists, nor have they ever been. The fascists are in Russia, why do you think your president is known as Putler?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, Ukraine was dissolved when they threw out their constitution since they couldn’t legally remove the President they didn’t like.
> 
> You don’t automatically get to keep the same borders and people, especially when there is a split.  The ethnic Russians in eastern Ukraine voted to be a part of the Russian Federation.  You can cry about it not being “legitimate” because the vote didn’t go the way you wanted, but tough shit.  Also, your new Ukrainian army was too weak to take it over.  Thus you don’t own it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes they could and they did.
> 
> "The ethnic Russians in eastern Ukraine voted to be a part of the Russian Federation."
> When did that vote happen?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If they did then why isn’t Crimea a part of the new Ukraine?
> 
> 2014 Crimean status referendum - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Crimea isn't in Eastern Ukraine. Donbas is Eastern Ukraine.
Click to expand...


Yes, Donbass has elections too:

2014 Donbass general elections - Wikipedia


----------



## Trizub

theHawk said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ukraine has been dissoved? Russia signed the Budapest memorandum in 1994 agreeing to respect Ukraine's territorial integrity in exchange for Ukraine giving up it's nuclear weapons. Russia broke the treaty, it is the aggressor, stop passing the blame.
> 
> The Crimea referendum was a fake referendum. What facists? The Ukrainian government aren't fascists, nor have they ever been. The fascists are in Russia, why do you think your president is known as Putler?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Ukraine was dissolved when they threw out their constitution since they couldn’t legally remove the President they didn’t like.
> 
> You don’t automatically get to keep the same borders and people, especially when there is a split.  The ethnic Russians in eastern Ukraine voted to be a part of the Russian Federation.  You can cry about it not being “legitimate” because the vote didn’t go the way you wanted, but tough shit.  Also, your new Ukrainian army was too weak to take it over.  Thus you don’t own it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes they could and they did.
> 
> "The ethnic Russians in eastern Ukraine voted to be a part of the Russian Federation."
> When did that vote happen?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If they did then why isn’t Crimea a part of the new Ukraine?
> 
> 2014 Crimean status referendum - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Crimea isn't in Eastern Ukraine. Donbas is Eastern Ukraine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, Donbass has elections too:
> 
> 2014 Donbass general elections - Wikipedia
Click to expand...




theHawk said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ukraine has been dissoved? Russia signed the Budapest memorandum in 1994 agreeing to respect Ukraine's territorial integrity in exchange for Ukraine giving up it's nuclear weapons. Russia broke the treaty, it is the aggressor, stop passing the blame.
> 
> The Crimea referendum was a fake referendum. What facists? The Ukrainian government aren't fascists, nor have they ever been. The fascists are in Russia, why do you think your president is known as Putler?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Ukraine was dissolved when they threw out their constitution since they couldn’t legally remove the President they didn’t like.
> 
> You don’t automatically get to keep the same borders and people, especially when there is a split.  The ethnic Russians in eastern Ukraine voted to be a part of the Russian Federation.  You can cry about it not being “legitimate” because the vote didn’t go the way you wanted, but tough shit.  Also, your new Ukrainian army was too weak to take it over.  Thus you don’t own it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes they could and they did.
> 
> "The ethnic Russians in eastern Ukraine voted to be a part of the Russian Federation."
> When did that vote happen?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If they did then why isn’t Crimea a part of the new Ukraine?
> 
> 2014 Crimean status referendum - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Crimea isn't in Eastern Ukraine. Donbas is Eastern Ukraine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, Donbass has elections too:
> 
> 2014 Donbass general elections - Wikipedia
Click to expand...


They didn't vote to join the Russian Federation.


----------



## Stratford57

theHawk said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> They don't want to cut ties completely, but they're not going to end sanctions soon. France, Italy would like improved relations with Russia, but not the UK or Germany.
> 
> The Dutch referendum wasn't really to do with Ukraine, they voted that way, because of domestic issues. Russia isn't popular in the Netherlands due to it's refusal to cooperate in the MH17 investigations.
> 
> Ukraine will still continue to receive Western aid, I think things will improve.
> 
> 
> 
> Frankly, these sanctions are somewhat strange. European sanctions forbid European companies from cooperation with Russia in some fields. Russian counter sanctions forbid European companies from importing certain goods to Russia. Simple logic says that these sanctions target mainly European companies. The sanctions would have sense if they targeted Russian exports.
> Germany is one of the countries that are most interested in cooperation with Russia.
> 
> It isn't actually aid. For the most part, it is credit which must be returned with interests.
> But that isn't the worst part. The worst part is that Ukraine almost completely lost scientific and industrial potential. Ukraine won't be able to create enterprises which can compete in the world market in this field. Rampant corruption and shamefully low cultural and educational levels will determine that Ukraine will be a nation of roustabouts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The sanctions are in place to punish Russia, they must remain until it withdraws from Crimea and Donbas..Russia can't be allowed it's aggressions without any consequences, otherwise they will carry on doing it and think they're untouchable.
> 
> I disagree with you, I already posted a link about the IT industry in Ukraine and education levels aren't low.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No a trash can like Ukraine decides about the western policy toward Russia.
> Not only Crimea alone but also 90 % of Ukraine belong to Russia!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No part of Ukraine belongs to Russia.
> Crimea is Ukraine!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ukraine was dissolved when the revolutionaries threw out their constitution in order to choose a new leader and government.
> You don’t just get to throw out the rule book and then try to use the same rule book to claim what your borders are.  When forming a new country, you only get to claim the land you hold with your army and who ever willingly participates in that new government.
> 
> Crimea clearly did not and they chose to side with Russia.  Funny how you fascists don’t give a shit about democracy.  It didn’t work for you when trying to remove the rightfully elected president, and you ignore the will of the people in Crimea.
Click to expand...

I admire your patience trying to educate those clowns, they seem to trade their brains for ghostly "European future" which is not gonna happen. There are a few thoughts consolidating your point.

Nov,30, American Conservative, Patrick J. Buchanan, a former adviser of several American presidents:

*If Ukraine had a right to break free of Russia in 1991, why do not Crimea, Donetsk and Luhansk have the right to break free of Kiev?*
Why is Ukraine’s Kerch Crisis Any of Our Business?
------------------------
Was it U.S. complicity in the Kiev coup that ousted the elected pro-Russian regime that caused Putin to seize Crimea to hold onto Russia’s Black Sea naval base at Sevastopol?

*Many Putin actions we condemn were reactions to what we did.*

*Russia annexed Crimea bloodlessly*. But did not the *U.S. bomb Serbia for 78 days* to force Belgrade to surrender her cradle province of Kosovo?

How was that more moral than what Putin did in Crimea?
Trump Calls Off Cold War II
----------------------------------
_TheGuardian:_
The poisoned former spy Sergei Skripal was initially reluctant to believe the Russian government had tried to kill him, according to a new book, and despite selling secrets to MI6 was an “unashamed Russian nationalist”.

Skripal, a former paratrooper, *supported Putin’s 2014* annexation of Crimea and *referred disparagingly to Ukrainians as “simply sheep who needed a good shepherd”*. Skripal also *refused to believe Russian troops had entered eastern Ukraine covertly, saying that if they had, they would have quickly reached the capital, Kiev.*
Sergei Skripal initially did not believe Russia tried to kill him – book

(That's why British MI5  must have chosen them to poison and to put a blame on Putin, two birds in one shot).


----------



## Trizub

Stratford57 said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> Frankly, these sanctions are somewhat strange. European sanctions forbid European companies from cooperation with Russia in some fields. Russian counter sanctions forbid European companies from importing certain goods to Russia. Simple logic says that these sanctions target mainly European companies. The sanctions would have sense if they targeted Russian exports.
> Germany is one of the countries that are most interested in cooperation with Russia.
> 
> It isn't actually aid. For the most part, it is credit which must be returned with interests.
> But that isn't the worst part. The worst part is that Ukraine almost completely lost scientific and industrial potential. Ukraine won't be able to create enterprises which can compete in the world market in this field. Rampant corruption and shamefully low cultural and educational levels will determine that Ukraine will be a nation of roustabouts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The sanctions are in place to punish Russia, they must remain until it withdraws from Crimea and Donbas..Russia can't be allowed it's aggressions without any consequences, otherwise they will carry on doing it and think they're untouchable.
> 
> I disagree with you, I already posted a link about the IT industry in Ukraine and education levels aren't low.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No a trash can like Ukraine decides about the western policy toward Russia.
> Not only Crimea alone but also 90 % of Ukraine belong to Russia!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No part of Ukraine belongs to Russia.
> Crimea is Ukraine!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ukraine was dissolved when the revolutionaries threw out their constitution in order to choose a new leader and government.
> You don’t just get to throw out the rule book and then try to use the same rule book to claim what your borders are.  When forming a new country, you only get to claim the land you hold with your army and who ever willingly participates in that new government.
> 
> Crimea clearly did not and they chose to side with Russia.  Funny how you fascists don’t give a shit about democracy.  It didn’t work for you when trying to remove the rightfully elected president, and you ignore the will of the people in Crimea.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I admire your patience trying to educate those clowns, they seem to trade their brains for ghostly "European future" which is not gonna happen. There are a few thoughts consolidating your point.
> 
> Nov,30, American Conservative, Patrick J. Buchanan, a former adviser of several American presidents:
> 
> *If Ukraine had a right to break free of Russia in 1991, why do not Crimea, Donetsk and Luhansk have the right to break free of Kiev?*
> Why is Ukraine’s Kerch Crisis Any of Our Business?
> ------------------------
> Was it U.S. complicity in the Kiev coup that ousted the elected pro-Russian regime that caused Putin to seize Crimea to hold onto Russia’s Black Sea naval base at Sevastopol?
> 
> *Many Putin actions we condemn were reactions to what we did.*
> 
> *Russia annexed Crimea bloodlessly*. But did not the *U.S. bomb Serbia for 78 days* to force Belgrade to surrender her cradle province of Kosovo?
> 
> How was that more moral than what Putin did in Crimea?
> Trump Calls Off Cold War II
> ----------------------------------
> _TheGuardian:_
> The poisoned former spy Sergei Skripal was initially reluctant to believe the Russian government had tried to kill him, according to a new book, and despite selling secrets to MI6 was an “unashamed Russian nationalist”.
> 
> Skripal, a former paratrooper, *supported Putin’s 2014* annexation of Crimea and *referred disparagingly to Ukrainians as “simply sheep who needed a good shepherd”*. Skripal also *refused to believe Russian troops had entered eastern Ukraine covertly, saying that if they had, they would have quickly reached the capital, Kiev.*
> Sergei Skripal initially did not believe Russia tried to kill him – book
> 
> (That's why British MI5  must have chosen them to poison and to put a blame on Putin, two birds in one shot).
Click to expand...


Ukraine didn't break free from Russia in 1991, it broke free from the dissolved USSR, as did 14 other republics.

Ukrainians ousted corrupt Yanukovich, not the Yanks.

Skripal is an idiot and so are you if you believe MI5 poisoned him.


----------



## Stratford57

Trizub said:


> Ukraine didn't break free from Russia in 1991, it broke free from the dissolved USSR, as did 14 other republics.
> 
> Ukrainians ousted corrupt Yanukovich, not the Yanks.
> 
> Skripal is an idiot and so are you if you believe MI5 poisoned him.


Sounds like I just turned on Ukrainian "news". And that is exactly a reason (one of many) why I stopped listening to them long time ago: they are very efficient in making any brain crooked. Just like yours.

P.S. Have you ever tried to think on your own? Something tells me the answer is : NO.


----------



## Trizub

Stratford57 said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ukraine didn't break free from Russia in 1991, it broke free from the dissolved USSR, as did 14 other republics.
> 
> Ukrainians ousted corrupt Yanukovich, not the Yanks.
> 
> Skripal is an idiot and so are you if you believe MI5 poisoned him.
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like I just turned on Ukrainian "news". And that is exactly a reason why I stopped listening to them long time ago: they are very efficient in making any brain crooked. Just like yours.
> 
> P.S. Have you ever tried to think on your own? Something tells me the answer is : NO.
Click to expand...


Everything I wrote is true.

So it's just a coincidence that 2 Russian spies were in Salisbury at the same time as Skripal was poisoned? Their claims they'd gone to Salisbury to see the "World famous" cathedral spire were laughable.

I do think for myself. It's well known that extreme right wingers like Buchanan admire Putin.


----------



## theHawk

Trizub said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Ukraine was dissolved when they threw out their constitution since they couldn’t legally remove the President they didn’t like.
> 
> You don’t automatically get to keep the same borders and people, especially when there is a split.  The ethnic Russians in eastern Ukraine voted to be a part of the Russian Federation.  You can cry about it not being “legitimate” because the vote didn’t go the way you wanted, but tough shit.  Also, your new Ukrainian army was too weak to take it over.  Thus you don’t own it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes they could and they did.
> 
> "The ethnic Russians in eastern Ukraine voted to be a part of the Russian Federation."
> When did that vote happen?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If they did then why isn’t Crimea a part of the new Ukraine?
> 
> 2014 Crimean status referendum - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Crimea isn't in Eastern Ukraine. Donbas is Eastern Ukraine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, Donbass has elections too:
> 
> 2014 Donbass general elections - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Ukraine was dissolved when they threw out their constitution since they couldn’t legally remove the President they didn’t like.
> 
> You don’t automatically get to keep the same borders and people, especially when there is a split.  The ethnic Russians in eastern Ukraine voted to be a part of the Russian Federation.  You can cry about it not being “legitimate” because the vote didn’t go the way you wanted, but tough shit.  Also, your new Ukrainian army was too weak to take it over.  Thus you don’t own it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes they could and they did.
> 
> "The ethnic Russians in eastern Ukraine voted to be a part of the Russian Federation."
> When did that vote happen?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If they did then why isn’t Crimea a part of the new Ukraine?
> 
> 2014 Crimean status referendum - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Crimea isn't in Eastern Ukraine. Donbas is Eastern Ukraine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, Donbass has elections too:
> 
> 2014 Donbass general elections - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They didn't vote to join the Russian Federation.
Click to expand...


They didn’t exactly vote to join the new Ukrainian government now did they?  They elected Donetsk officials who were separatists.

The elections were not any more illegal than the Ukraine choosing a new President when they failed to impeach the legitimate one.


----------



## Stratford57

theHawk said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes they could and they did.
> 
> "The ethnic Russians in eastern Ukraine voted to be a part of the Russian Federation."
> When did that vote happen?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If they did then why isn’t Crimea a part of the new Ukraine?
> 
> 2014 Crimean status referendum - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Crimea isn't in Eastern Ukraine. Donbas is Eastern Ukraine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, Donbass has elections too:
> 
> 2014 Donbass general elections - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes they could and they did.
> 
> "The ethnic Russians in eastern Ukraine voted to be a part of the Russian Federation."
> When did that vote happen?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If they did then why isn’t Crimea a part of the new Ukraine?
> 
> 2014 Crimean status referendum - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Crimea isn't in Eastern Ukraine. Donbas is Eastern Ukraine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, Donbass has elections too:
> 
> 2014 Donbass general elections - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They didn't vote to join the Russian Federation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They didn’t exactly vote to join the new Ukrainian government now did they?  They elected Donetsk officials who were separatists.
> 
> The elections were not any more illegal than the Ukraine choosing a new President when they failed to impeach the legitimate one.
Click to expand...

2014 elections were illegal. According to Ukrainian constitution a new president can be elected before the previous finishes his term if  the president is dead, insane or resigns. None from above has happened except for new Ukrainian rulers tried really hard to kill Yanukovich (but failed).


----------



## Trizub

theHawk said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes they could and they did.
> 
> "The ethnic Russians in eastern Ukraine voted to be a part of the Russian Federation."
> When did that vote happen?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If they did then why isn’t Crimea a part of the new Ukraine?
> 
> 2014 Crimean status referendum - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Crimea isn't in Eastern Ukraine. Donbas is Eastern Ukraine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, Donbass has elections too:
> 
> 2014 Donbass general elections - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes they could and they did.
> 
> "The ethnic Russians in eastern Ukraine voted to be a part of the Russian Federation."
> When did that vote happen?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If they did then why isn’t Crimea a part of the new Ukraine?
> 
> 2014 Crimean status referendum - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Crimea isn't in Eastern Ukraine. Donbas is Eastern Ukraine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, Donbass has elections too:
> 
> 2014 Donbass general elections - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They didn't vote to join the Russian Federation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They didn’t exactly vote to join the new Ukrainian government now did they?  They elected Donetsk officials who were separatists.
> 
> The elections were not any more illegal than the Ukraine choosing a new President when they failed to impeach the legitimate one.
Click to expand...


The "DPR" and "LPR" are illegal, so elections there are illegal

Yanukovich was impeached.


----------



## Trizub

Stratford57 said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> If they did then why isn’t Crimea a part of the new Ukraine?
> 
> 2014 Crimean status referendum - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crimea isn't in Eastern Ukraine. Donbas is Eastern Ukraine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, Donbass has elections too:
> 
> 2014 Donbass general elections - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> If they did then why isn’t Crimea a part of the new Ukraine?
> 
> 2014 Crimean status referendum - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Crimea isn't in Eastern Ukraine. Donbas is Eastern Ukraine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, Donbass has elections too:
> 
> 2014 Donbass general elections - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They didn't vote to join the Russian Federation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They didn’t exactly vote to join the new Ukrainian government now did they?  They elected Donetsk officials who were separatists.
> 
> The elections were not any more illegal than the Ukraine choosing a new President when they failed to impeach the legitimate one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 2014 elections were illegal. According to Ukrainian constitution a new president can be elected before the previous finishes his term if  the president is dead, insane or resigns. None from above has happened except for new Ukrainian rulers tried really hard to kill Yanukovich (but failed).
Click to expand...


Yanukovich was impeached.

What evidence do you have that the Ukrainian government tried to kill Yanukovich?

You should stop relying on Russian "news" channels for your "news".


----------



## Stratford57

Trizub said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> If they did then why isn’t Crimea a part of the new Ukraine?
> 
> 2014 Crimean status referendum - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crimea isn't in Eastern Ukraine. Donbas is Eastern Ukraine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, Donbass has elections too:
> 
> 2014 Donbass general elections - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> If they did then why isn’t Crimea a part of the new Ukraine?
> 
> 2014 Crimean status referendum - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Crimea isn't in Eastern Ukraine. Donbas is Eastern Ukraine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, Donbass has elections too:
> 
> 2014 Donbass general elections - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They didn't vote to join the Russian Federation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They didn’t exactly vote to join the new Ukrainian government now did they?  They elected Donetsk officials who were separatists.
> 
> The elections were not any more illegal than the Ukraine choosing a new President when they failed to impeach the legitimate one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The "DPR" and "LPR" are illegal, so elections there are illegal
> 
> Yanukovich was impeached.
Click to expand...

Yanukovich was overthrown not impeached. And it was annti-constitutional.


----------



## Trizub

Stratford57 said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> Crimea isn't in Eastern Ukraine. Donbas is Eastern Ukraine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Donbass has elections too:
> 
> 2014 Donbass general elections - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> Crimea isn't in Eastern Ukraine. Donbas is Eastern Ukraine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, Donbass has elections too:
> 
> 2014 Donbass general elections - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They didn't vote to join the Russian Federation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They didn’t exactly vote to join the new Ukrainian government now did they?  They elected Donetsk officials who were separatists.
> 
> The elections were not any more illegal than the Ukraine choosing a new President when they failed to impeach the legitimate one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The "DPR" and "LPR" are illegal, so elections there are illegal
> 
> Yanukovich was impeached.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yanukovich was overthrown not impeached. And it was annti-constitutional.
Click to expand...


Yes he was and no it wasn't.

Ukraine President Yanukovich impeached

Stratford on the floor again. Ukrainians always kick Kremlin propagandist's ass. Who's next Baron or The Hawk?


----------



## Stratford57

Trizub said:


> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Donbass has elections too:
> 
> 2014 Donbass general elections - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Donbass has elections too:
> 
> 2014 Donbass general elections - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They didn't vote to join the Russian Federation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They didn’t exactly vote to join the new Ukrainian government now did they?  They elected Donetsk officials who were separatists.
> 
> The elections were not any more illegal than the Ukraine choosing a new President when they failed to impeach the legitimate one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The "DPR" and "LPR" are illegal, so elections there are illegal
> 
> Yanukovich was impeached.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yanukovich was overthrown not impeached. And it was annti-constitutional.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes he was and no it wasn't.
> 
> Ukraine President Yanukovich impeached
> 
> Stratford on the floor again. Ukrainians always kick Kremlin propagandist's ass. Who's next Baron or The Hawk.
Click to expand...

*This French documentary* lifts the veil on the deception of the US/Europe/NATO elites and their ever faithful media bullhorns. *It informs us of a planned coup, described by the head of Stratfor* as the most blatant ever, of the butchering of innocent people in the Odessa Trades Hall at the behest of politicians and oligarchs, and the continuing presence of heavily armed neo-Nazi thugs controlling the streets and occupying politically powerful positions in government.


Embedded media from this media site is no longer available


Coup in Ukraine Illustrates America’s Addiction to Meddling and Regime Change
Liveleak.com - Coup in Ukraine Illustrates America’s Addiction to Meddling and Regime Change

Educate yourself so you'll at least learn what's going on in your own country.


----------



## Trizub

Stratford57 said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> They didn't vote to join the Russian Federation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They didn’t exactly vote to join the new Ukrainian government now did they?  They elected Donetsk officials who were separatists.
> 
> The elections were not any more illegal than the Ukraine choosing a new President when they failed to impeach the legitimate one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The "DPR" and "LPR" are illegal, so elections there are illegal
> 
> Yanukovich was impeached.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yanukovich was overthrown not impeached. And it was annti-constitutional.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes he was and no it wasn't.
> 
> Ukraine President Yanukovich impeached
> 
> Stratford on the floor again. Ukrainians always kick Kremlin propagandist's ass. Who's next Baron or The Hawk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *This French documentary* lifts the veil on the deception of the US/Europe/NATO elites and their ever faithful media bullhorns. *It informs us of a planned coup, described by the head of Stratfor* as the most blatant ever, of the butchering of innocent people in the Odessa Trades Hall at the behest of politicians and oligarchs, and the continuing presence of heavily armed neo-Nazi thugs controlling the streets and occupying politically powerful positions in government.
> 
> 
> Embedded media from this media site is no longer available
> 
> 
> Coup in Ukraine Illustrates America’s Addiction to Meddling and Regime Change
> Liveleak.com - Coup in Ukraine Illustrates America’s Addiction to Meddling and Regime Change
> 
> Educate yourself so you'll at least learn what's going on in your own country.
Click to expand...


That is the biggest pile of sh*t I ever seen. Odesa wasn't planned and it certainly wasn't orchestrated by the government.
What were Russians from Crimea doing in Odesa that day? They'd come to attack Ukrainians from Kharkiv and Odesa who had organised a peace march there. Everything which followed was as a result of that.

You are so gullible and I don't believe you live in Ukraine either.


----------



## Stratford57

Trizub said:


> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> They didn’t exactly vote to join the new Ukrainian government now did they?  They elected Donetsk officials who were separatists.
> 
> The elections were not any more illegal than the Ukraine choosing a new President when they failed to impeach the legitimate one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The "DPR" and "LPR" are illegal, so elections there are illegal
> 
> Yanukovich was impeached.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yanukovich was overthrown not impeached. And it was annti-constitutional.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes he was and no it wasn't.
> 
> Ukraine President Yanukovich impeached
> 
> Stratford on the floor again. Ukrainians always kick Kremlin propagandist's ass. Who's next Baron or The Hawk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *This French documentary* lifts the veil on the deception of the US/Europe/NATO elites and their ever faithful media bullhorns. *It informs us of a planned coup, described by the head of Stratfor* as the most blatant ever, of the butchering of innocent people in the Odessa Trades Hall at the behest of politicians and oligarchs, and the continuing presence of heavily armed neo-Nazi thugs controlling the streets and occupying politically powerful positions in government.
> 
> 
> Embedded media from this media site is no longer available
> 
> 
> Coup in Ukraine Illustrates America’s Addiction to Meddling and Regime Change
> Liveleak.com - Coup in Ukraine Illustrates America’s Addiction to Meddling and Regime Change
> 
> Educate yourself so you'll at least learn what's going on in your own country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is the biggest pile of sh*t I ever seen. Odesa wasn't planned and it certainly wasn't orchestrated by the government.
> What were Russians from Crimea doing in Odesa that day? They'd come to attack Ukrainians from Kharkiv and Odesa who had organised a peace march there. Everything which followed was as a result of that.
> 
> You are so gullible and I don't believe you live in Ukraine either.
Click to expand...

Alas, the facts are against you and your little brainwashed mind, dear poor victim of Soros propaganda.


----------



## Trizub

Stratford57 said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> The "DPR" and "LPR" are illegal, so elections there are illegal
> 
> Yanukovich was impeached.
> 
> 
> 
> Yanukovich was overthrown not impeached. And it was annti-constitutional.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes he was and no it wasn't.
> 
> Ukraine President Yanukovich impeached
> 
> Stratford on the floor again. Ukrainians always kick Kremlin propagandist's ass. Who's next Baron or The Hawk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *This French documentary* lifts the veil on the deception of the US/Europe/NATO elites and their ever faithful media bullhorns. *It informs us of a planned coup, described by the head of Stratfor* as the most blatant ever, of the butchering of innocent people in the Odessa Trades Hall at the behest of politicians and oligarchs, and the continuing presence of heavily armed neo-Nazi thugs controlling the streets and occupying politically powerful positions in government.
> 
> 
> Embedded media from this media site is no longer available
> 
> 
> Coup in Ukraine Illustrates America’s Addiction to Meddling and Regime Change
> Liveleak.com - Coup in Ukraine Illustrates America’s Addiction to Meddling and Regime Change
> 
> Educate yourself so you'll at least learn what's going on in your own country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is the biggest pile of sh*t I ever seen. Odesa wasn't planned and it certainly wasn't orchestrated by the government.
> What were Russians from Crimea doing in Odesa that day? They'd come to attack Ukrainians from Kharkiv and Odesa who had organised a peace march there. Everything which followed was as a result of that.
> 
> You are so gullible and I don't believe you live in Ukraine either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Alas, the facts are against you and your little brainwashed mind, dear poor victim of Soros propaganda.
Click to expand...


It's you who's the victim of Kremlin propaganda.
"Soros propaganda" LOL!


----------



## theHawk

Trizub said:


> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Donbass has elections too:
> 
> 2014 Donbass general elections - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Donbass has elections too:
> 
> 2014 Donbass general elections - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They didn't vote to join the Russian Federation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They didn’t exactly vote to join the new Ukrainian government now did they?  They elected Donetsk officials who were separatists.
> 
> The elections were not any more illegal than the Ukraine choosing a new President when they failed to impeach the legitimate one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The "DPR" and "LPR" are illegal, so elections there are illegal
> 
> Yanukovich was impeached.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yanukovich was overthrown not impeached. And it was annti-constitutional.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes he was and no it wasn't.
> 
> Ukraine President Yanukovich impeached
> 
> Stratford on the floor again. Ukrainians always kick Kremlin propagandist's ass. Who's next Baron or The Hawk?
Click to expand...


Wrong,  they didn’t have the votes to impeach. They did not use the constitutional process with articles of impeachment.

Impeachment in Ukraine - Wikipedia

By the way, I could care less about either side. I simply look at this event with objectively and without any attachment or emotion.  They overthrew the leader they didn’t like, it was a revolution.  That’s fine, revolutions happen, and I can accept the newly formed Ukrainian government for what it is.  However as I said before, forming a new government requires the consent of all parties.  Eastern Ukraine and Crimea did not consent, so they are not a part of the new Ukraine.

  I am a nationalist and believe all people and cultures have a right to have their own sovereign nation.  99% of the worlds geopolitical problems come from borders drawn up that don’t represent the people within them adequately.  It’s quite clear that those areas in question in “Ukraine” are ethnic Russians and want no part of Ukraine.  What is wrong with letting them choose to be independent or a part of Russia if they wish?


----------



## Trizub

theHawk said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> They didn't vote to join the Russian Federation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They didn’t exactly vote to join the new Ukrainian government now did they?  They elected Donetsk officials who were separatists.
> 
> The elections were not any more illegal than the Ukraine choosing a new President when they failed to impeach the legitimate one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The "DPR" and "LPR" are illegal, so elections there are illegal
> 
> Yanukovich was impeached.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yanukovich was overthrown not impeached. And it was annti-constitutional.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes he was and no it wasn't.
> 
> Ukraine President Yanukovich impeached
> 
> Stratford on the floor again. Ukrainians always kick Kremlin propagandist's ass. Who's next Baron or The Hawk?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong,  they didn’t have the votes to impeach. They did not use the constitutional process with articles of impeachment.
> 
> Impeachment in Ukraine - Wikipedia
> 
> By the way, I could care less about either side. I simply look at this event with objectively and without any attachment or emotion.  They overthrew the leader they didn’t like, it was a revolution.  That’s fine, revolutions happen, and I can accept the newly formed Ukrainian government for what it is.  However as I said before, forming a new government requires the consent of all parties.  Eastern Ukraine and Crimea did not consent, so they are not a part of the new Ukraine.
> 
> I am a nationalist and believe all people and cultures have a right to have their own sovereign nation.  99% of the worlds geopolitical problems come from borders drawn up that don’t represent the people within them adequately.  It’s quite clear that those areas in question in “Ukraine” are ethnic Russians and want no part of Ukraine.  What is wrong with letting them choose to be independent or a part of Russia if they wish?
Click to expand...


Even Yanukovich's own Party of Regions voted against him. There was no way he could have continued as president.

It's obvious you have bias to one side. It wasn't possible for voting to take place in Eastern Ukraine or Crimea, because the occupiers wouldn't allow it.

The problem this is an ethnic majority from another country which wants to break.away. A country which has more territory than any other. Do you support the independence of Kosovo? There are many ethnicities and nationalities who would like independence, how far could it go? It would mean Quebec, Basques, Catalonia, Kurdistan, Tibet and parts of Russia becoming independent amongst many others.


----------



## theHawk

Trizub said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> They didn’t exactly vote to join the new Ukrainian government now did they?  They elected Donetsk officials who were separatists.
> 
> The elections were not any more illegal than the Ukraine choosing a new President when they failed to impeach the legitimate one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The "DPR" and "LPR" are illegal, so elections there are illegal
> 
> Yanukovich was impeached.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yanukovich was overthrown not impeached. And it was annti-constitutional.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes he was and no it wasn't.
> 
> Ukraine President Yanukovich impeached
> 
> Stratford on the floor again. Ukrainians always kick Kremlin propagandist's ass. Who's next Baron or The Hawk?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong,  they didn’t have the votes to impeach. They did not use the constitutional process with articles of impeachment.
> 
> Impeachment in Ukraine - Wikipedia
> 
> By the way, I could care less about either side. I simply look at this event with objectively and without any attachment or emotion.  They overthrew the leader they didn’t like, it was a revolution.  That’s fine, revolutions happen, and I can accept the newly formed Ukrainian government for what it is.  However as I said before, forming a new government requires the consent of all parties.  Eastern Ukraine and Crimea did not consent, so they are not a part of the new Ukraine.
> 
> I am a nationalist and believe all people and cultures have a right to have their own sovereign nation.  99% of the worlds geopolitical problems come from borders drawn up that don’t represent the people within them adequately.  It’s quite clear that those areas in question in “Ukraine” are ethnic Russians and want no part of Ukraine.  What is wrong with letting them choose to be independent or a part of Russia if they wish?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Even Yanukovich's own Party of Regions voted against him. There was no way he could have continued as president.
> 
> It's obvious you have bias to one side. It wasn't possible for voting to take place in Eastern Ukraine or Crimea, because the occupiers wouldn't allow it.
> 
> The problem this is an ethnic majority from another country which wants to break.away. A country which has more territory than any other. Do you support the independence of Kosovo? There are many ethnicities and nationalities who would like independence, how far could it go? It would mean Quebec, Basques, Catalonia, Kurdistan, Tibet and parts of Russia becoming independent amongst many others.
Click to expand...


If a people are strong enough and have the numbers to form an army enough to hold their ground, then yes they should have their own nation. 

For example, many people hate Jews and hate Israel, and call it an illegal “occupation” of Palestine.  Yet they have an army able to hold it, and already have defended it against foreign attackers.  Even if you hate Jews, what is wrong with allowing them to have their own nation?  It would encourage Jews to move their and out of other nations.  Same for Muslims.  I hate Muslims, but still believe they are entitled to their own shit hole countries, and we should deport Muslims so they can return to their own shit holes instead of making Western countries into shit holes.

The new Ukraine isn’t strong enough to hold to the lands in what used to be Eastern Ukraine and Crimea.  So stop crying about.  Otherwise pick up a rifle and join the fight to take it back from the Russians.  Until then you sound like a little bitch crying about losing a war.


----------



## xyz

Trizub said:


> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xyz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Russification changed that, but there are still a lot of people with Ukrainian last names in Russia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xyz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Russification changed that, but there are still a lot of people with Ukrainian last names in Russia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've noticed some people from Russia have Ukrainian surnames.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You shall notice Ukraine is not welcome by any western citizen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes it is, thousands of Westerners visit Ukraine every year. Only brainwashed Kremlin disciples hate Ukraine, one of the least offensive countries in the World.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I visit cheap Russian brothels ( a whore $10 ) and drink cheap Russian alcohol in cheap hotels.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now we know what you get up to when you go to Russia.   People who visit Ukraine are far more cultured than that.
Click to expand...

He also posts like a Russian learning English.




Trizub said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> No a trash can like Ukraine decides about the western policy toward Russia.
> Not only Crimea alone but also 90 % of Ukraine belong to Russia!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No part of Ukraine belongs to Russia.
> Crimea is Ukraine!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ukraine was dissolved when the revolutionaries threw out their constitution in order to choose a new leader and government.
> You don’t just get to throw out the rule book and then try to use the same rule book to claim what your borders are.  When forming a new country, you only get to claim the land you hold with your army and who ever willingly participates in that new government.
> 
> Crimea clearly did not and they chose to side with Russia.  Funny how you fascists don’t give a shit about democracy.  It didn’t work for you when trying to remove the rightfully elected president, and you ignore the will of the people in Crimea.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ukraine has been dissoved? Russia signed the Budapest memorandum in 1994 agreeing to respect Ukraine's territorial integrity in exchange for Ukraine giving up it's nuclear weapons. Russia broke the treaty, it is the aggressor, stop passing the blame.
> 
> The Crimea referendum was a fake referendum. What facists? The Ukrainian government aren't fascists, nor have they ever been. The fascists are in Russia, why do you think your president is known as Putler?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, Ukraine was dissolved when they threw out their constitution since they couldn’t legally remove the President they didn’t like.
> 
> You don’t automatically get to keep the same borders and people, especially when there is a split.  The ethnic Russians in eastern Ukraine voted to be a part of the Russian Federation.  You can cry about it not being “legitimate” because the vote didn’t go the way you wanted, but tough shit.  Also, your new Ukrainian army was too weak to take it over.  Thus you don’t own it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes they could and they did.
> 
> "The ethnic Russians in eastern Ukraine voted to be a part of the Russian Federation."
> When did that vote happen?
Click to expand...

Staged vote,  fraud and it couldn't be fair anyway. Who's going to risk getting executed if they say they want to remain in Ukraine?



Trizub said:


> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> They didn’t exactly vote to join the new Ukrainian government now did they?  They elected Donetsk officials who were separatists.
> 
> The elections were not any more illegal than the Ukraine choosing a new President when they failed to impeach the legitimate one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The "DPR" and "LPR" are illegal, so elections there are illegal
> 
> Yanukovich was impeached.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yanukovich was overthrown not impeached. And it was annti-constitutional.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes he was and no it wasn't.
> 
> Ukraine President Yanukovich impeached
> 
> Stratford on the floor again. Ukrainians always kick Kremlin propagandist's ass. Who's next Baron or The Hawk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *This French documentary* lifts the veil on the deception of the US/Europe/NATO elites and their ever faithful media bullhorns. *It informs us of a planned coup, described by the head of Stratfor* as the most blatant ever, of the butchering of innocent people in the Odessa Trades Hall at the behest of politicians and oligarchs, and the continuing presence of heavily armed neo-Nazi thugs controlling the streets and occupying politically powerful positions in government.
> 
> 
> Embedded media from this media site is no longer available
> 
> 
> Coup in Ukraine Illustrates America’s Addiction to Meddling and Regime Change
> Liveleak.com - Coup in Ukraine Illustrates America’s Addiction to Meddling and Regime Change
> 
> Educate yourself so you'll at least learn what's going on in your own country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is the biggest pile of sh*t I ever seen. Odesa wasn't planned and it certainly wasn't orchestrated by the government.
> What were Russians from Crimea doing in Odesa that day? They'd come to attack Ukrainians from Kharkiv and Odesa who had organised a peace march there. Everything which followed was as a result of that.
> 
> You are so gullible and I don't believe you live in Ukraine either.
Click to expand...

Odessa was staged by the Russian intelligence services in cooperation with members of the Odessa police. They set up the snipers on the streets and also orchestrated what happened in that building that was on fire.


----------



## Stratford57

xyz said:


> Odessa was staged by the Russian intelligence services in cooperation with members of the Odessa police. They set up the snipers on the streets and also orchestrated what happened in that building that was on fire.



And Ukrainian parliament speaker Parubiy was instructing those "Russian snipers" just a day before the massacre had happen. That's just another piece of Ukrainian nonsense.

Human Rights Watch about Ukraine (2018 report):

“For the last year, Kyiv has been treating its human rights obligation as though they were optional,” said Tanya Cooper, Ukraine researcher at Human Rights Watch. “*The authorities are carrying out some deeply undemocratic practices and proposing new laws that that undermine Ukrainians’ fundamental freedoms.”*

In recent months, Ukraine’s government took several steps to restrict freedom of expression, media freedom, and freedom of association,

The leadership of the State Security Service of Ukraine (SBU) denied its *responsibility for secret detention and enforced disappearances*, despite numerous, well-documented allegations by former detainees. The military prosecutor’s investigation into these practices yielded no meaningful results.

*Justice for crimes committed during the 2014 Maidan protests, which led to the ouster of the Ukrainian government, and for mass disturbances in Odesa remained elusive. *Four years after Maidan, authorities appear unwilling to pursue meaningful prosecutions of those responsible for more than 100 deaths and numerous other crimes.

Ukraine: Failing Its Human Rights Commitments

Are you morons paid for spreading Ukrainian lies?


----------



## xyz

Stratford57 said:


> xyz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Odessa was staged by the Russian intelligence services in cooperation with members of the Odessa police. They set up the snipers on the streets and also orchestrated what happened in that building that was on fire.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Ukrainian parliament speaker Parubiy was instructing those "Russian snipers" just a day before the massacre had happen. That's just another piece of Ukrainian nonsense.
> 
> Human Rights Watch about Ukraine (2018 report):
> 
> “For the last year, Kyiv has been treating its human rights obligation as though they were optional,” said Tanya Cooper, Ukraine researcher at Human Rights Watch. “*The authorities are carrying out some deeply undemocratic practices and proposing new laws that that undermine Ukrainians’ fundamental freedoms.”*
> 
> In recent months, Ukraine’s government took several steps to restrict freedom of expression, media freedom, and freedom of association,
> 
> The leadership of the State Security Service of Ukraine (SBU) denied its *responsibility for secret detention and enforced disappearances*, despite numerous, well-documented allegations by former detainees. The military prosecutor’s investigation into these practices yielded no meaningful results.
> 
> *Justice for crimes committed during the 2014 Maidan protests, which led to the ouster of the Ukrainian government, and for mass disturbances in Odesa remained elusive. *Four years after Maidan, authorities appear unwilling to pursue meaningful prosecutions of those responsible for more than 100 deaths and numerous other crimes.
> 
> Ukraine: Failing Its Human Rights Commitments
> 
> Are you morons paid for spreading Ukrainian lies?
Click to expand...

I didn't say they were Russian. I said they were from the Odessa Militsiya (I guess the police was called that then) and other pro-Russian agitators, from Berkut or whatnot. Possibly a few Russians from outside as well, but mostly Ukrainian citizens.

Like yourself.


----------



## Trizub

theHawk said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> The "DPR" and "LPR" are illegal, so elections there are illegal
> 
> Yanukovich was impeached.
> 
> 
> 
> Yanukovich was overthrown not impeached. And it was annti-constitutional.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes he was and no it wasn't.
> 
> Ukraine President Yanukovich impeached
> 
> Stratford on the floor again. Ukrainians always kick Kremlin propagandist's ass. Who's next Baron or The Hawk?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong,  they didn’t have the votes to impeach. They did not use the constitutional process with articles of impeachment.
> 
> Impeachment in Ukraine - Wikipedia
> 
> By the way, I could care less about either side. I simply look at this event with objectively and without any attachment or emotion.  They overthrew the leader they didn’t like, it was a revolution.  That’s fine, revolutions happen, and I can accept the newly formed Ukrainian government for what it is.  However as I said before, forming a new government requires the consent of all parties.  Eastern Ukraine and Crimea did not consent, so they are not a part of the new Ukraine.
> 
> I am a nationalist and believe all people and cultures have a right to have their own sovereign nation.  99% of the worlds geopolitical problems come from borders drawn up that don’t represent the people within them adequately.  It’s quite clear that those areas in question in “Ukraine” are ethnic Russians and want no part of Ukraine.  What is wrong with letting them choose to be independent or a part of Russia if they wish?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Even Yanukovich's own Party of Regions voted against him. There was no way he could have continued as president.
> 
> It's obvious you have bias to one side. It wasn't possible for voting to take place in Eastern Ukraine or Crimea, because the occupiers wouldn't allow it.
> 
> The problem this is an ethnic majority from another country which wants to break.away. A country which has more territory than any other. Do you support the independence of Kosovo? There are many ethnicities and nationalities who would like independence, how far could it go? It would mean Quebec, Basques, Catalonia, Kurdistan, Tibet and parts of Russia becoming independent amongst many others.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If a people are strong enough and have the numbers to form an army enough to hold their ground, then yes they should have their own nation.
> 
> For example, many people hate Jews and hate Israel, and call it an illegal “occupation” of Palestine.  Yet they have an army able to hold it, and already have defended it against foreign attackers.  Even if you hate Jews, what is wrong with allowing them to have their own nation?  It would encourage Jews to move their and out of other nations.  Same for Muslims.  I hate Muslims, but still believe they are entitled to their own shit hole countries, and we should deport Muslims so they can return to their own shit holes instead of making Western countries into shit holes.
> 
> The new Ukraine isn’t strong enough to hold to the lands in what used to be Eastern Ukraine and Crimea.  So stop crying about.  Otherwise pick up a rifle and join the fight to take it back from the Russians.  Until then you sound like a little bitch crying about losing a war.
Click to expand...


No they shouldn't. Foreigners can't just decide to declare independence from the country they're living in. 

That doesn't make it right. Israel can get away with whatever it want, because it's backed by the US. I'm not saying Jews shouldn't be allowed to have their own nation, but that doesn't give them the right to persecute other nations. 

Don't take sides? LOL! Would you like it if someone invaded Russia and took part of it's territory? Of course you wouldn't, you hypocrite.


----------



## Trizub

xyz said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've noticed some people from Russia have Ukrainian surnames.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You shall notice Ukraine is not welcome by any western citizen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes it is, thousands of Westerners visit Ukraine every year. Only brainwashed Kremlin disciples hate Ukraine, one of the least offensive countries in the World.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I visit cheap Russian brothels ( a whore $10 ) and drink cheap Russian alcohol in cheap hotels.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now we know what you get up to when you go to Russia.   People who visit Ukraine are far more cultured than that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He also posts like a Russian learning English.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> No part of Ukraine belongs to Russia.
> Crimea is Ukraine!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ukraine was dissolved when the revolutionaries threw out their constitution in order to choose a new leader and government.
> You don’t just get to throw out the rule book and then try to use the same rule book to claim what your borders are.  When forming a new country, you only get to claim the land you hold with your army and who ever willingly participates in that new government.
> 
> Crimea clearly did not and they chose to side with Russia.  Funny how you fascists don’t give a shit about democracy.  It didn’t work for you when trying to remove the rightfully elected president, and you ignore the will of the people in Crimea.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ukraine has been dissoved? Russia signed the Budapest memorandum in 1994 agreeing to respect Ukraine's territorial integrity in exchange for Ukraine giving up it's nuclear weapons. Russia broke the treaty, it is the aggressor, stop passing the blame.
> 
> The Crimea referendum was a fake referendum. What facists? The Ukrainian government aren't fascists, nor have they ever been. The fascists are in Russia, why do you think your president is known as Putler?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, Ukraine was dissolved when they threw out their constitution since they couldn’t legally remove the President they didn’t like.
> 
> You don’t automatically get to keep the same borders and people, especially when there is a split.  The ethnic Russians in eastern Ukraine voted to be a part of the Russian Federation.  You can cry about it not being “legitimate” because the vote didn’t go the way you wanted, but tough shit.  Also, your new Ukrainian army was too weak to take it over.  Thus you don’t own it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes they could and they did.
> 
> "The ethnic Russians in eastern Ukraine voted to be a part of the Russian Federation."
> When did that vote happen?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Staged vote,  fraud and it couldn't be fair anyway. Who's going to risk getting executed if they say they want to remain in Ukraine?
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> The "DPR" and "LPR" are illegal, so elections there are illegal
> 
> Yanukovich was impeached.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yanukovich was overthrown not impeached. And it was annti-constitutional.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes he was and no it wasn't.
> 
> Ukraine President Yanukovich impeached
> 
> Stratford on the floor again. Ukrainians always kick Kremlin propagandist's ass. Who's next Baron or The Hawk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *This French documentary* lifts the veil on the deception of the US/Europe/NATO elites and their ever faithful media bullhorns. *It informs us of a planned coup, described by the head of Stratfor* as the most blatant ever, of the butchering of innocent people in the Odessa Trades Hall at the behest of politicians and oligarchs, and the continuing presence of heavily armed neo-Nazi thugs controlling the streets and occupying politically powerful positions in government.
> 
> 
> Embedded media from this media site is no longer available
> 
> 
> Coup in Ukraine Illustrates America’s Addiction to Meddling and Regime Change
> Liveleak.com - Coup in Ukraine Illustrates America’s Addiction to Meddling and Regime Change
> 
> Educate yourself so you'll at least learn what's going on in your own country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is the biggest pile of sh*t I ever seen. Odesa wasn't planned and it certainly wasn't orchestrated by the government.
> What were Russians from Crimea doing in Odesa that day? They'd come to attack Ukrainians from Kharkiv and Odesa who had organised a peace march there. Everything which followed was as a result of that.
> 
> You are so gullible and I don't believe you live in Ukraine either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Odessa was staged by the Russian intelligence services in cooperation with members of the Odessa police. They set up the snipers on the streets and also orchestrated what happened in that building that was on fire.
Click to expand...


I've noticed his English isn't perfect.

Indeed, people forced to vote at gunpoint.

There was certainly something pre planned from the pro Russian side.


----------



## Trizub

Stratford57 said:


> xyz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Odessa was staged by the Russian intelligence services in cooperation with members of the Odessa police. They set up the snipers on the streets and also orchestrated what happened in that building that was on fire.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Ukrainian parliament speaker Parubiy was instructing those "Russian snipers" just a day before the massacre had happen. That's just another piece of Ukrainian nonsense.
> 
> Human Rights Watch about Ukraine (2018 report):
> 
> “For the last year, Kyiv has been treating its human rights obligation as though they were optional,” said Tanya Cooper, Ukraine researcher at Human Rights Watch. “*The authorities are carrying out some deeply undemocratic practices and proposing new laws that that undermine Ukrainians’ fundamental freedoms.”*
> 
> In recent months, Ukraine’s government took several steps to restrict freedom of expression, media freedom, and freedom of association,
> 
> The leadership of the State Security Service of Ukraine (SBU) denied its *responsibility for secret detention and enforced disappearances*, despite numerous, well-documented allegations by former detainees. The military prosecutor’s investigation into these practices yielded no meaningful results.
> 
> *Justice for crimes committed during the 2014 Maidan protests, which led to the ouster of the Ukrainian government, and for mass disturbances in Odesa remained elusive. *Four years after Maidan, authorities appear unwilling to pursue meaningful prosecutions of those responsible for more than 100 deaths and numerous other crimes.
> 
> Ukraine: Failing Its Human Rights Commitments
> 
> Are you morons paid for spreading Ukrainian lies?
Click to expand...


We're not paid, unlike you Putin propagandists.


----------



## ESay

xyz said:


> Staged vote, fraud and it couldn't be fair anyway. Who's going to risk getting executed if they say they want to remain in Ukraine?


Pro-Russian sentiments are strong in these regions. If there had been a recognized referendum there, the majority would have voted for union with Russia. Certainly - Crimea and Donbas. More likely - other regions of Eastern and Southern Ukraine.


----------



## Stratford57

Trizub said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yanukovich was overthrown not impeached. And it was annti-constitutional.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes he was and no it wasn't.
> 
> Ukraine President Yanukovich impeached
> 
> Stratford on the floor again. Ukrainians always kick Kremlin propagandist's ass. Who's next Baron or The Hawk?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong,  they didn’t have the votes to impeach. They did not use the constitutional process with articles of impeachment.
> 
> Impeachment in Ukraine - Wikipedia
> 
> By the way, I could care less about either side. I simply look at this event with objectively and without any attachment or emotion.  They overthrew the leader they didn’t like, it was a revolution.  That’s fine, revolutions happen, and I can accept the newly formed Ukrainian government for what it is.  However as I said before, forming a new government requires the consent of all parties.  Eastern Ukraine and Crimea did not consent, so they are not a part of the new Ukraine.
> 
> I am a nationalist and believe all people and cultures have a right to have their own sovereign nation.  99% of the worlds geopolitical problems come from borders drawn up that don’t represent the people within them adequately.  It’s quite clear that those areas in question in “Ukraine” are ethnic Russians and want no part of Ukraine.  What is wrong with letting them choose to be independent or a part of Russia if they wish?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Even Yanukovich's own Party of Regions voted against him. There was no way he could have continued as president.
> 
> It's obvious you have bias to one side. It wasn't possible for voting to take place in Eastern Ukraine or Crimea, because the occupiers wouldn't allow it.
> 
> The problem this is an ethnic majority from another country which wants to break.away. A country which has more territory than any other. Do you support the independence of Kosovo? There are many ethnicities and nationalities who would like independence, how far could it go? It would mean Quebec, Basques, Catalonia, Kurdistan, Tibet and parts of Russia becoming independent amongst many others.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If a people are strong enough and have the numbers to form an army enough to hold their ground, then yes they should have their own nation.
> 
> For example, many people hate Jews and hate Israel, and call it an illegal “occupation” of Palestine.  Yet they have an army able to hold it, and already have defended it against foreign attackers.  Even if you hate Jews, what is wrong with allowing them to have their own nation?  It would encourage Jews to move their and out of other nations.  Same for Muslims.  I hate Muslims, but still believe they are entitled to their own shit hole countries, and we should deport Muslims so they can return to their own shit holes instead of making Western countries into shit holes.
> 
> The new Ukraine isn’t strong enough to hold to the lands in what used to be Eastern Ukraine and Crimea.  So stop crying about.  Otherwise pick up a rifle and join the fight to take it back from the Russians.  Until then you sound like a little bitch crying about losing a war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No they shouldn't. Foreigners can't just decide to declare independence from the country they're living in.
> 
> That doesn't make it right. Israel can get away with whatever it want, because it's backed by the US. I'm not saying Jews shouldn't be allowed to have their own nation, but that doesn't give them the right to persecute other nations.
> 
> Don't take sides? LOL! Would you like it if someone invaded Russia and took part of it's territory? Of course you wouldn't, you hypocrite.
Click to expand...

I've never seen any Russian soldier invading Ukrainian territory during all those 5 years, have you? Neither has Alexander Hug, who has been a head of OSCE mission in Ukraine. Occupation of Ukraine is real and it's been done by Ukrainian oligarchs, Soros and his puppets.

Alexander Hug told he had NOT seen any Russian troops in Donbas for more than 4 years he was monitoring the situation there. FP published that interview but then realized they had told the _uncomfortable truth_ and quickly made a correction.

Foreign Policy:
_Correction, October 25, 2018: Alexander Hug is the deputy head of the OSCE’s observer mission in Ukraine. An earlier version described him as the head. Clarification, October 25, 2018: In an earlier version, *Hug stated that OSCE had not seen direct evidence of Russian involvement in eastern Ukraine. *We have removed this remark, as it did not convey his intended view. He goes on to cite facts and observations that his monitors have recorded._

Translation: there is NO Russian involvement in Ukraine but we don’t want you to know about it.

Counting the Dead in Europe’s Forgotten War


----------



## theHawk

Trizub said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yanukovich was overthrown not impeached. And it was annti-constitutional.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes he was and no it wasn't.
> 
> Ukraine President Yanukovich impeached
> 
> Stratford on the floor again. Ukrainians always kick Kremlin propagandist's ass. Who's next Baron or The Hawk?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong,  they didn’t have the votes to impeach. They did not use the constitutional process with articles of impeachment.
> 
> Impeachment in Ukraine - Wikipedia
> 
> By the way, I could care less about either side. I simply look at this event with objectively and without any attachment or emotion.  They overthrew the leader they didn’t like, it was a revolution.  That’s fine, revolutions happen, and I can accept the newly formed Ukrainian government for what it is.  However as I said before, forming a new government requires the consent of all parties.  Eastern Ukraine and Crimea did not consent, so they are not a part of the new Ukraine.
> 
> I am a nationalist and believe all people and cultures have a right to have their own sovereign nation.  99% of the worlds geopolitical problems come from borders drawn up that don’t represent the people within them adequately.  It’s quite clear that those areas in question in “Ukraine” are ethnic Russians and want no part of Ukraine.  What is wrong with letting them choose to be independent or a part of Russia if they wish?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Even Yanukovich's own Party of Regions voted against him. There was no way he could have continued as president.
> 
> It's obvious you have bias to one side. It wasn't possible for voting to take place in Eastern Ukraine or Crimea, because the occupiers wouldn't allow it.
> 
> The problem this is an ethnic majority from another country which wants to break.away. A country which has more territory than any other. Do you support the independence of Kosovo? There are many ethnicities and nationalities who would like independence, how far could it go? It would mean Quebec, Basques, Catalonia, Kurdistan, Tibet and parts of Russia becoming independent amongst many others.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If a people are strong enough and have the numbers to form an army enough to hold their ground, then yes they should have their own nation.
> 
> For example, many people hate Jews and hate Israel, and call it an illegal “occupation” of Palestine.  Yet they have an army able to hold it, and already have defended it against foreign attackers.  Even if you hate Jews, what is wrong with allowing them to have their own nation?  It would encourage Jews to move their and out of other nations.  Same for Muslims.  I hate Muslims, but still believe they are entitled to their own shit hole countries, and we should deport Muslims so they can return to their own shit holes instead of making Western countries into shit holes.
> 
> The new Ukraine isn’t strong enough to hold to the lands in what used to be Eastern Ukraine and Crimea.  So stop crying about.  Otherwise pick up a rifle and join the fight to take it back from the Russians.  Until then you sound like a little bitch crying about losing a war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No they shouldn't. Foreigners can't just decide to declare independence from the country they're living in.
> 
> That doesn't make it right. Israel can get away with whatever it want, because it's backed by the US. I'm not saying Jews shouldn't be allowed to have their own nation, but that doesn't give them the right to persecute other nations.
> 
> Don't take sides? LOL! Would you like it if someone invaded Russia and took part of it's territory? Of course you wouldn't, you hypocrite.
Click to expand...

Why the fuck would I care if that happened to Russia?  If someone can actually hold back their army, then more power to them.


----------



## theHawk

Trizub said:


> xyz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> You shall notice Ukraine is not welcome by any western citizen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it is, thousands of Westerners visit Ukraine every year. Only brainwashed Kremlin disciples hate Ukraine, one of the least offensive countries in the World.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I visit cheap Russian brothels ( a whore $10 ) and drink cheap Russian alcohol in cheap hotels.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now we know what you get up to when you go to Russia.   People who visit Ukraine are far more cultured than that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He also posts like a Russian learning English.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ukraine was dissolved when the revolutionaries threw out their constitution in order to choose a new leader and government.
> You don’t just get to throw out the rule book and then try to use the same rule book to claim what your borders are.  When forming a new country, you only get to claim the land you hold with your army and who ever willingly participates in that new government.
> 
> Crimea clearly did not and they chose to side with Russia.  Funny how you fascists don’t give a shit about democracy.  It didn’t work for you when trying to remove the rightfully elected president, and you ignore the will of the people in Crimea.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ukraine has been dissoved? Russia signed the Budapest memorandum in 1994 agreeing to respect Ukraine's territorial integrity in exchange for Ukraine giving up it's nuclear weapons. Russia broke the treaty, it is the aggressor, stop passing the blame.
> 
> The Crimea referendum was a fake referendum. What facists? The Ukrainian government aren't fascists, nor have they ever been. The fascists are in Russia, why do you think your president is known as Putler?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, Ukraine was dissolved when they threw out their constitution since they couldn’t legally remove the President they didn’t like.
> 
> You don’t automatically get to keep the same borders and people, especially when there is a split.  The ethnic Russians in eastern Ukraine voted to be a part of the Russian Federation.  You can cry about it not being “legitimate” because the vote didn’t go the way you wanted, but tough shit.  Also, your new Ukrainian army was too weak to take it over.  Thus you don’t own it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes they could and they did.
> 
> "The ethnic Russians in eastern Ukraine voted to be a part of the Russian Federation."
> When did that vote happen?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Staged vote,  fraud and it couldn't be fair anyway. Who's going to risk getting executed if they say they want to remain in Ukraine?
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yanukovich was overthrown not impeached. And it was annti-constitutional.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes he was and no it wasn't.
> 
> Ukraine President Yanukovich impeached
> 
> Stratford on the floor again. Ukrainians always kick Kremlin propagandist's ass. Who's next Baron or The Hawk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *This French documentary* lifts the veil on the deception of the US/Europe/NATO elites and their ever faithful media bullhorns. *It informs us of a planned coup, described by the head of Stratfor* as the most blatant ever, of the butchering of innocent people in the Odessa Trades Hall at the behest of politicians and oligarchs, and the continuing presence of heavily armed neo-Nazi thugs controlling the streets and occupying politically powerful positions in government.
> 
> 
> Embedded media from this media site is no longer available
> 
> 
> Coup in Ukraine Illustrates America’s Addiction to Meddling and Regime Change
> Liveleak.com - Coup in Ukraine Illustrates America’s Addiction to Meddling and Regime Change
> 
> Educate yourself so you'll at least learn what's going on in your own country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is the biggest pile of sh*t I ever seen. Odesa wasn't planned and it certainly wasn't orchestrated by the government.
> What were Russians from Crimea doing in Odesa that day? They'd come to attack Ukrainians from Kharkiv and Odesa who had organised a peace march there. Everything which followed was as a result of that.
> 
> You are so gullible and I don't believe you live in Ukraine either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Odessa was staged by the Russian intelligence services in cooperation with members of the Odessa police. They set up the snipers on the streets and also orchestrated what happened in that building that was on fire.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've noticed his English isn't perfect.
> 
> Indeed, people forced to vote at gunpoint.
> 
> There was certainly something pre planned from the pro Russian side.
Click to expand...


Here’s the problem with your argument: even *if* they were forced “by gunpoint” to vote for Russia, they still didn’t vote to join the new Ukraine.  Just because their joining with Russia may be “illegitimate”, it doesn’t make your claim to them legitimate.


----------



## Trizub

ESay said:


> xyz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Staged vote, fraud and it couldn't be fair anyway. Who's going to risk getting executed if they say they want to remain in Ukraine?
> 
> 
> 
> Pro-Russian sentiments are strong in these regions. If there had been a recognized referendum there, the majority would have voted for union with Russia. Certainly - Crimea and Donbas. More likely - other regions of Eastern and Southern Ukraine.
Click to expand...


Not all Russians living in Eastern and Southern Ukraine want unification with Russia, many want to stay in Ukraine.


----------



## Trizub

Stratford57 said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes he was and no it wasn't.
> 
> Ukraine President Yanukovich impeached
> 
> Stratford on the floor again. Ukrainians always kick Kremlin propagandist's ass. Who's next Baron or The Hawk?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong,  they didn’t have the votes to impeach. They did not use the constitutional process with articles of impeachment.
> 
> Impeachment in Ukraine - Wikipedia
> 
> By the way, I could care less about either side. I simply look at this event with objectively and without any attachment or emotion.  They overthrew the leader they didn’t like, it was a revolution.  That’s fine, revolutions happen, and I can accept the newly formed Ukrainian government for what it is.  However as I said before, forming a new government requires the consent of all parties.  Eastern Ukraine and Crimea did not consent, so they are not a part of the new Ukraine.
> 
> I am a nationalist and believe all people and cultures have a right to have their own sovereign nation.  99% of the worlds geopolitical problems come from borders drawn up that don’t represent the people within them adequately.  It’s quite clear that those areas in question in “Ukraine” are ethnic Russians and want no part of Ukraine.  What is wrong with letting them choose to be independent or a part of Russia if they wish?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Even Yanukovich's own Party of Regions voted against him. There was no way he could have continued as president.
> 
> It's obvious you have bias to one side. It wasn't possible for voting to take place in Eastern Ukraine or Crimea, because the occupiers wouldn't allow it.
> 
> The problem this is an ethnic majority from another country which wants to break.away. A country which has more territory than any other. Do you support the independence of Kosovo? There are many ethnicities and nationalities who would like independence, how far could it go? It would mean Quebec, Basques, Catalonia, Kurdistan, Tibet and parts of Russia becoming independent amongst many others.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If a people are strong enough and have the numbers to form an army enough to hold their ground, then yes they should have their own nation.
> 
> For example, many people hate Jews and hate Israel, and call it an illegal “occupation” of Palestine.  Yet they have an army able to hold it, and already have defended it against foreign attackers.  Even if you hate Jews, what is wrong with allowing them to have their own nation?  It would encourage Jews to move their and out of other nations.  Same for Muslims.  I hate Muslims, but still believe they are entitled to their own shit hole countries, and we should deport Muslims so they can return to their own shit holes instead of making Western countries into shit holes.
> 
> The new Ukraine isn’t strong enough to hold to the lands in what used to be Eastern Ukraine and Crimea.  So stop crying about.  Otherwise pick up a rifle and join the fight to take it back from the Russians.  Until then you sound like a little bitch crying about losing a war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No they shouldn't. Foreigners can't just decide to declare independence from the country they're living in.
> 
> That doesn't make it right. Israel can get away with whatever it want, because it's backed by the US. I'm not saying Jews shouldn't be allowed to have their own nation, but that doesn't give them the right to persecute other nations.
> 
> Don't take sides? LOL! Would you like it if someone invaded Russia and took part of it's territory? Of course you wouldn't, you hypocrite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've never seen any Russian soldier invading Ukrainian territory during all those 5 years, have you? Neither has Alexander Hug, who has been a head of OSCE mission in Ukraine. Occupation of Ukraine is real and it's been done by Ukrainian oligarchs, Soros and his puppets.
> 
> Alexander Hug told he had NOT seen any Russian troops in Donbas for more than 4 years he was monitoring the situation there. FP published that interview but then realized they had told the _uncomfortable truth_ and quickly made a correction.
> 
> Foreign Policy:
> _Correction, October 25, 2018: Alexander Hug is the deputy head of the OSCE’s observer mission in Ukraine. An earlier version described him as the head. Clarification, October 25, 2018: In an earlier version, *Hug stated that OSCE had not seen direct evidence of Russian involvement in eastern Ukraine. *We have removed this remark, as it did not convey his intended view. He goes on to cite facts and observations that his monitors have recorded._
> 
> Translation: there is NO Russian involvement in Ukraine but we don’t want you to know about it.
> 
> Counting the Dead in Europe’s Forgotten War
Click to expand...


You're both believers in Putin's "little green men".   
They're not dressed in Russian uniform, Putin wants people to think they're not there, but there's plenty of evidence they are, including from inside Russia. Do you seriously believe farmers, miners and factory workers could have held out against the Ukrainian military for this long without Russian troops and weapons helping them?


----------



## Trizub

theHawk said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes he was and no it wasn't.
> 
> Ukraine President Yanukovich impeached
> 
> Stratford on the floor again. Ukrainians always kick Kremlin propagandist's ass. Who's next Baron or The Hawk?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong,  they didn’t have the votes to impeach. They did not use the constitutional process with articles of impeachment.
> 
> Impeachment in Ukraine - Wikipedia
> 
> By the way, I could care less about either side. I simply look at this event with objectively and without any attachment or emotion.  They overthrew the leader they didn’t like, it was a revolution.  That’s fine, revolutions happen, and I can accept the newly formed Ukrainian government for what it is.  However as I said before, forming a new government requires the consent of all parties.  Eastern Ukraine and Crimea did not consent, so they are not a part of the new Ukraine.
> 
> I am a nationalist and believe all people and cultures have a right to have their own sovereign nation.  99% of the worlds geopolitical problems come from borders drawn up that don’t represent the people within them adequately.  It’s quite clear that those areas in question in “Ukraine” are ethnic Russians and want no part of Ukraine.  What is wrong with letting them choose to be independent or a part of Russia if they wish?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Even Yanukovich's own Party of Regions voted against him. There was no way he could have continued as president.
> 
> It's obvious you have bias to one side. It wasn't possible for voting to take place in Eastern Ukraine or Crimea, because the occupiers wouldn't allow it.
> 
> The problem this is an ethnic majority from another country which wants to break.away. A country which has more territory than any other. Do you support the independence of Kosovo? There are many ethnicities and nationalities who would like independence, how far could it go? It would mean Quebec, Basques, Catalonia, Kurdistan, Tibet and parts of Russia becoming independent amongst many others.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If a people are strong enough and have the numbers to form an army enough to hold their ground, then yes they should have their own nation.
> 
> For example, many people hate Jews and hate Israel, and call it an illegal “occupation” of Palestine.  Yet they have an army able to hold it, and already have defended it against foreign attackers.  Even if you hate Jews, what is wrong with allowing them to have their own nation?  It would encourage Jews to move their and out of other nations.  Same for Muslims.  I hate Muslims, but still believe they are entitled to their own shit hole countries, and we should deport Muslims so they can return to their own shit holes instead of making Western countries into shit holes.
> 
> The new Ukraine isn’t strong enough to hold to the lands in what used to be Eastern Ukraine and Crimea.  So stop crying about.  Otherwise pick up a rifle and join the fight to take it back from the Russians.  Until then you sound like a little bitch crying about losing a war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No they shouldn't. Foreigners can't just decide to declare independence from the country they're living in.
> 
> That doesn't make it right. Israel can get away with whatever it want, because it's backed by the US. I'm not saying Jews shouldn't be allowed to have their own nation, but that doesn't give them the right to persecute other nations.
> 
> Don't take sides? LOL! Would you like it if someone invaded Russia and took part of it's territory? Of course you wouldn't, you hypocrite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why the fuck would I care if that happened to Russia?  If someone can actually hold back their army, then more power to them.
Click to expand...


It's the country you're working for, so I thought you would care.


----------



## Trizub

theHawk said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xyz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it is, thousands of Westerners visit Ukraine every year. Only brainwashed Kremlin disciples hate Ukraine, one of the least offensive countries in the World.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I visit cheap Russian brothels ( a whore $10 ) and drink cheap Russian alcohol in cheap hotels.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now we know what you get up to when you go to Russia.   People who visit Ukraine are far more cultured than that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He also posts like a Russian learning English.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ukraine has been dissoved? Russia signed the Budapest memorandum in 1994 agreeing to respect Ukraine's territorial integrity in exchange for Ukraine giving up it's nuclear weapons. Russia broke the treaty, it is the aggressor, stop passing the blame.
> 
> The Crimea referendum was a fake referendum. What facists? The Ukrainian government aren't fascists, nor have they ever been. The fascists are in Russia, why do you think your president is known as Putler?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, Ukraine was dissolved when they threw out their constitution since they couldn’t legally remove the President they didn’t like.
> 
> You don’t automatically get to keep the same borders and people, especially when there is a split.  The ethnic Russians in eastern Ukraine voted to be a part of the Russian Federation.  You can cry about it not being “legitimate” because the vote didn’t go the way you wanted, but tough shit.  Also, your new Ukrainian army was too weak to take it over.  Thus you don’t own it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes they could and they did.
> 
> "The ethnic Russians in eastern Ukraine voted to be a part of the Russian Federation."
> When did that vote happen?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Staged vote,  fraud and it couldn't be fair anyway. Who's going to risk getting executed if they say they want to remain in Ukraine?
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes he was and no it wasn't.
> 
> Ukraine President Yanukovich impeached
> 
> Stratford on the floor again. Ukrainians always kick Kremlin propagandist's ass. Who's next Baron or The Hawk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *This French documentary* lifts the veil on the deception of the US/Europe/NATO elites and their ever faithful media bullhorns. *It informs us of a planned coup, described by the head of Stratfor* as the most blatant ever, of the butchering of innocent people in the Odessa Trades Hall at the behest of politicians and oligarchs, and the continuing presence of heavily armed neo-Nazi thugs controlling the streets and occupying politically powerful positions in government.
> 
> 
> Embedded media from this media site is no longer available
> 
> 
> Coup in Ukraine Illustrates America’s Addiction to Meddling and Regime Change
> Liveleak.com - Coup in Ukraine Illustrates America’s Addiction to Meddling and Regime Change
> 
> Educate yourself so you'll at least learn what's going on in your own country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is the biggest pile of sh*t I ever seen. Odesa wasn't planned and it certainly wasn't orchestrated by the government.
> What were Russians from Crimea doing in Odesa that day? They'd come to attack Ukrainians from Kharkiv and Odesa who had organised a peace march there. Everything which followed was as a result of that.
> 
> You are so gullible and I don't believe you live in Ukraine either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Odessa was staged by the Russian intelligence services in cooperation with members of the Odessa police. They set up the snipers on the streets and also orchestrated what happened in that building that was on fire.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've noticed his English isn't perfect.
> 
> Indeed, people forced to vote at gunpoint.
> 
> There was certainly something pre planned from the pro Russian side.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here’s the problem with your argument: even *if* they were forced “by gunpoint” to vote for Russia, they still didn’t vote to join the new Ukraine.  Just because their joining with Russia may be “illegitimate”, it doesn’t make your claim to them legitimate.
Click to expand...


It means they didn't have a choice but to vote for Russia.
In the Crimea referendum there was no option to remain in Ukraine.


----------



## theHawk

Trizub said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xyz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> I visit cheap Russian brothels ( a whore $10 ) and drink cheap Russian alcohol in cheap hotels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now we know what you get up to when you go to Russia.   People who visit Ukraine are far more cultured than that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He also posts like a Russian learning English.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Ukraine was dissolved when they threw out their constitution since they couldn’t legally remove the President they didn’t like.
> 
> You don’t automatically get to keep the same borders and people, especially when there is a split.  The ethnic Russians in eastern Ukraine voted to be a part of the Russian Federation.  You can cry about it not being “legitimate” because the vote didn’t go the way you wanted, but tough shit.  Also, your new Ukrainian army was too weak to take it over.  Thus you don’t own it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes they could and they did.
> 
> "The ethnic Russians in eastern Ukraine voted to be a part of the Russian Federation."
> When did that vote happen?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Staged vote,  fraud and it couldn't be fair anyway. Who's going to risk getting executed if they say they want to remain in Ukraine?
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *This French documentary* lifts the veil on the deception of the US/Europe/NATO elites and their ever faithful media bullhorns. *It informs us of a planned coup, described by the head of Stratfor* as the most blatant ever, of the butchering of innocent people in the Odessa Trades Hall at the behest of politicians and oligarchs, and the continuing presence of heavily armed neo-Nazi thugs controlling the streets and occupying politically powerful positions in government.
> 
> 
> Embedded media from this media site is no longer available
> 
> 
> Coup in Ukraine Illustrates America’s Addiction to Meddling and Regime Change
> Liveleak.com - Coup in Ukraine Illustrates America’s Addiction to Meddling and Regime Change
> 
> Educate yourself so you'll at least learn what's going on in your own country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is the biggest pile of sh*t I ever seen. Odesa wasn't planned and it certainly wasn't orchestrated by the government.
> What were Russians from Crimea doing in Odesa that day? They'd come to attack Ukrainians from Kharkiv and Odesa who had organised a peace march there. Everything which followed was as a result of that.
> 
> You are so gullible and I don't believe you live in Ukraine either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Odessa was staged by the Russian intelligence services in cooperation with members of the Odessa police. They set up the snipers on the streets and also orchestrated what happened in that building that was on fire.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've noticed his English isn't perfect.
> 
> Indeed, people forced to vote at gunpoint.
> 
> There was certainly something pre planned from the pro Russian side.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here’s the problem with your argument: even *if* they were forced “by gunpoint” to vote for Russia, they still didn’t vote to join the new Ukraine.  Just because their joining with Russia may be “illegitimate”, it doesn’t make your claim to them legitimate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It means they didn't have a choice but to vote for Russia.
> In the Crimea referendum there was no option to remain in Ukraine.
Click to expand...


So when are you going to grab a gun and go free them?  

Or are you just a pussy flapping your lips?


----------



## Stratford57

Trizub said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong,  they didn’t have the votes to impeach. They did not use the constitutional process with articles of impeachment.
> 
> Impeachment in Ukraine - Wikipedia
> 
> By the way, I could care less about either side. I simply look at this event with objectively and without any attachment or emotion.  They overthrew the leader they didn’t like, it was a revolution.  That’s fine, revolutions happen, and I can accept the newly formed Ukrainian government for what it is.  However as I said before, forming a new government requires the consent of all parties.  Eastern Ukraine and Crimea did not consent, so they are not a part of the new Ukraine.
> 
> I am a nationalist and believe all people and cultures have a right to have their own sovereign nation.  99% of the worlds geopolitical problems come from borders drawn up that don’t represent the people within them adequately.  It’s quite clear that those areas in question in “Ukraine” are ethnic Russians and want no part of Ukraine.  What is wrong with letting them choose to be independent or a part of Russia if they wish?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even Yanukovich's own Party of Regions voted against him. There was no way he could have continued as president.
> 
> It's obvious you have bias to one side. It wasn't possible for voting to take place in Eastern Ukraine or Crimea, because the occupiers wouldn't allow it.
> 
> The problem this is an ethnic majority from another country which wants to break.away. A country which has more territory than any other. Do you support the independence of Kosovo? There are many ethnicities and nationalities who would like independence, how far could it go? It would mean Quebec, Basques, Catalonia, Kurdistan, Tibet and parts of Russia becoming independent amongst many others.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If a people are strong enough and have the numbers to form an army enough to hold their ground, then yes they should have their own nation.
> 
> For example, many people hate Jews and hate Israel, and call it an illegal “occupation” of Palestine.  Yet they have an army able to hold it, and already have defended it against foreign attackers.  Even if you hate Jews, what is wrong with allowing them to have their own nation?  It would encourage Jews to move their and out of other nations.  Same for Muslims.  I hate Muslims, but still believe they are entitled to their own shit hole countries, and we should deport Muslims so they can return to their own shit holes instead of making Western countries into shit holes.
> 
> The new Ukraine isn’t strong enough to hold to the lands in what used to be Eastern Ukraine and Crimea.  So stop crying about.  Otherwise pick up a rifle and join the fight to take it back from the Russians.  Until then you sound like a little bitch crying about losing a war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No they shouldn't. Foreigners can't just decide to declare independence from the country they're living in.
> 
> That doesn't make it right. Israel can get away with whatever it want, because it's backed by the US. I'm not saying Jews shouldn't be allowed to have their own nation, but that doesn't give them the right to persecute other nations.
> 
> Don't take sides? LOL! Would you like it if someone invaded Russia and took part of it's territory? Of course you wouldn't, you hypocrite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why the fuck would I care if that happened to Russia?  If someone can actually hold back their army, then more power to them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's the country you're working for, so I thought you would care.
Click to expand...


*Any person calling for a better relationship between the US and Russia nowadays risks being branded an agent of the Kremlin,* Katrina vanden Heuvel, the editor and publisher of The Nation magazine said.

*Those in US who call for detente with Russia are branded Putin’s puppets – The Nation’s chief-editor*

For our brainwashed Ukrainian buddies: she is a US citizen.


----------



## ESay

Trizub said:


> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xyz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Staged vote, fraud and it couldn't be fair anyway. Who's going to risk getting executed if they say they want to remain in Ukraine?
> 
> 
> 
> Pro-Russian sentiments are strong in these regions. If there had been a recognized referendum there, the majority would have voted for union with Russia. Certainly - Crimea and Donbas. More likely - other regions of Eastern and Southern Ukraine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not all Russians living in Eastern and Southern Ukraine want unification with Russia, many want to stay in Ukraine.
Click to expand...

I was talking about Ukrainians. Southern and Eastern regions are pro-Russian. That is a fact, and if you live in Ukraine and are interested in Ukrainian politics you should know this certainly.


----------



## theHawk

Trizub said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong,  they didn’t have the votes to impeach. They did not use the constitutional process with articles of impeachment.
> 
> Impeachment in Ukraine - Wikipedia
> 
> By the way, I could care less about either side. I simply look at this event with objectively and without any attachment or emotion.  They overthrew the leader they didn’t like, it was a revolution.  That’s fine, revolutions happen, and I can accept the newly formed Ukrainian government for what it is.  However as I said before, forming a new government requires the consent of all parties.  Eastern Ukraine and Crimea did not consent, so they are not a part of the new Ukraine.
> 
> I am a nationalist and believe all people and cultures have a right to have their own sovereign nation.  99% of the worlds geopolitical problems come from borders drawn up that don’t represent the people within them adequately.  It’s quite clear that those areas in question in “Ukraine” are ethnic Russians and want no part of Ukraine.  What is wrong with letting them choose to be independent or a part of Russia if they wish?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even Yanukovich's own Party of Regions voted against him. There was no way he could have continued as president.
> 
> It's obvious you have bias to one side. It wasn't possible for voting to take place in Eastern Ukraine or Crimea, because the occupiers wouldn't allow it.
> 
> The problem this is an ethnic majority from another country which wants to break.away. A country which has more territory than any other. Do you support the independence of Kosovo? There are many ethnicities and nationalities who would like independence, how far could it go? It would mean Quebec, Basques, Catalonia, Kurdistan, Tibet and parts of Russia becoming independent amongst many others.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If a people are strong enough and have the numbers to form an army enough to hold their ground, then yes they should have their own nation.
> 
> For example, many people hate Jews and hate Israel, and call it an illegal “occupation” of Palestine.  Yet they have an army able to hold it, and already have defended it against foreign attackers.  Even if you hate Jews, what is wrong with allowing them to have their own nation?  It would encourage Jews to move their and out of other nations.  Same for Muslims.  I hate Muslims, but still believe they are entitled to their own shit hole countries, and we should deport Muslims so they can return to their own shit holes instead of making Western countries into shit holes.
> 
> The new Ukraine isn’t strong enough to hold to the lands in what used to be Eastern Ukraine and Crimea.  So stop crying about.  Otherwise pick up a rifle and join the fight to take it back from the Russians.  Until then you sound like a little bitch crying about losing a war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No they shouldn't. Foreigners can't just decide to declare independence from the country they're living in.
> 
> That doesn't make it right. Israel can get away with whatever it want, because it's backed by the US. I'm not saying Jews shouldn't be allowed to have their own nation, but that doesn't give them the right to persecute other nations.
> 
> Don't take sides? LOL! Would you like it if someone invaded Russia and took part of it's territory? Of course you wouldn't, you hypocrite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why the fuck would I care if that happened to Russia?  If someone can actually hold back their army, then more power to them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's the country you're working for, so I thought you would care.
Click to expand...


I work for President Trump.  In case you haven’t been keeping up, he’s no longer a Russian stooge, but a Ukrainian one.  At least according to Fake News.


----------



## Stratford57

theHawk said:


> I work for President Trump.


My respects to you and your fearless boss, a true American patriot. A lot of Russians, American citizens, voted for him and even cleaned their kitchens with champagne after he had won. I know them personally.






I believe that ^ is TRUE.


----------



## xyz

theHawk said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even Yanukovich's own Party of Regions voted against him. There was no way he could have continued as president.
> 
> It's obvious you have bias to one side. It wasn't possible for voting to take place in Eastern Ukraine or Crimea, because the occupiers wouldn't allow it.
> 
> The problem this is an ethnic majority from another country which wants to break.away. A country which has more territory than any other. Do you support the independence of Kosovo? There are many ethnicities and nationalities who would like independence, how far could it go? It would mean Quebec, Basques, Catalonia, Kurdistan, Tibet and parts of Russia becoming independent amongst many others.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If a people are strong enough and have the numbers to form an army enough to hold their ground, then yes they should have their own nation.
> 
> For example, many people hate Jews and hate Israel, and call it an illegal “occupation” of Palestine.  Yet they have an army able to hold it, and already have defended it against foreign attackers.  Even if you hate Jews, what is wrong with allowing them to have their own nation?  It would encourage Jews to move their and out of other nations.  Same for Muslims.  I hate Muslims, but still believe they are entitled to their own shit hole countries, and we should deport Muslims so they can return to their own shit holes instead of making Western countries into shit holes.
> 
> The new Ukraine isn’t strong enough to hold to the lands in what used to be Eastern Ukraine and Crimea.  So stop crying about.  Otherwise pick up a rifle and join the fight to take it back from the Russians.  Until then you sound like a little bitch crying about losing a war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No they shouldn't. Foreigners can't just decide to declare independence from the country they're living in.
> 
> That doesn't make it right. Israel can get away with whatever it want, because it's backed by the US. I'm not saying Jews shouldn't be allowed to have their own nation, but that doesn't give them the right to persecute other nations.
> 
> Don't take sides? LOL! Would you like it if someone invaded Russia and took part of it's territory? Of course you wouldn't, you hypocrite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why the fuck would I care if that happened to Russia?  If someone can actually hold back their army, then more power to them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's the country you're working for, so I thought you would care.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I work for President Trump.  In case you haven’t been keeping up, he’s no longer a Russian stooge, but a Ukrainian one.  At least according to Fake News.
Click to expand...

So you're a Russian agent in the White House?


----------



## Trizub

theHawk said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xyz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now we know what you get up to when you go to Russia.   People who visit Ukraine are far more cultured than that.
> 
> 
> 
> He also posts like a Russian learning English.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes they could and they did.
> 
> "The ethnic Russians in eastern Ukraine voted to be a part of the Russian Federation."
> When did that vote happen?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Staged vote,  fraud and it couldn't be fair anyway. Who's going to risk getting executed if they say they want to remain in Ukraine?
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is the biggest pile of sh*t I ever seen. Odesa wasn't planned and it certainly wasn't orchestrated by the government.
> What were Russians from Crimea doing in Odesa that day? They'd come to attack Ukrainians from Kharkiv and Odesa who had organised a peace march there. Everything which followed was as a result of that.
> 
> You are so gullible and I don't believe you live in Ukraine either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Odessa was staged by the Russian intelligence services in cooperation with members of the Odessa police. They set up the snipers on the streets and also orchestrated what happened in that building that was on fire.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've noticed his English isn't perfect.
> 
> Indeed, people forced to vote at gunpoint.
> 
> There was certainly something pre planned from the pro Russian side.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here’s the problem with your argument: even *if* they were forced “by gunpoint” to vote for Russia, they still didn’t vote to join the new Ukraine.  Just because their joining with Russia may be “illegitimate”, it doesn’t make your claim to them legitimate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It means they didn't have a choice but to vote for Russia.
> In the Crimea referendum there was no option to remain in Ukraine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So when are you going to grab a gun and go free them?
> 
> Or are you just a pussy flapping your lips?
Click to expand...


I don't support the war. Russian troops and mercanaries should get out of Donbas.


----------



## Trizub

ESay said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xyz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Staged vote, fraud and it couldn't be fair anyway. Who's going to risk getting executed if they say they want to remain in Ukraine?
> 
> 
> 
> Pro-Russian sentiments are strong in these regions. If there had been a recognized referendum there, the majority would have voted for union with Russia. Certainly - Crimea and Donbas. More likely - other regions of Eastern and Southern Ukraine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not all Russians living in Eastern and Southern Ukraine want unification with Russia, many want to stay in Ukraine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was talking about Ukrainians. Southern and Eastern regions are pro-Russian. That is a fact, and if you live in Ukraine and are interested in Ukrainian politics you should know this certainly.
Click to expand...


I know those regions are pro Russian, but not all Ukrainians and Russians in those regions want unification with Russia, some have stated they would prefer to stay in Ukraine.


----------



## Trizub

theHawk said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even Yanukovich's own Party of Regions voted against him. There was no way he could have continued as president.
> 
> It's obvious you have bias to one side. It wasn't possible for voting to take place in Eastern Ukraine or Crimea, because the occupiers wouldn't allow it.
> 
> The problem this is an ethnic majority from another country which wants to break.away. A country which has more territory than any other. Do you support the independence of Kosovo? There are many ethnicities and nationalities who would like independence, how far could it go? It would mean Quebec, Basques, Catalonia, Kurdistan, Tibet and parts of Russia becoming independent amongst many others.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If a people are strong enough and have the numbers to form an army enough to hold their ground, then yes they should have their own nation.
> 
> For example, many people hate Jews and hate Israel, and call it an illegal “occupation” of Palestine.  Yet they have an army able to hold it, and already have defended it against foreign attackers.  Even if you hate Jews, what is wrong with allowing them to have their own nation?  It would encourage Jews to move their and out of other nations.  Same for Muslims.  I hate Muslims, but still believe they are entitled to their own shit hole countries, and we should deport Muslims so they can return to their own shit holes instead of making Western countries into shit holes.
> 
> The new Ukraine isn’t strong enough to hold to the lands in what used to be Eastern Ukraine and Crimea.  So stop crying about.  Otherwise pick up a rifle and join the fight to take it back from the Russians.  Until then you sound like a little bitch crying about losing a war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No they shouldn't. Foreigners can't just decide to declare independence from the country they're living in.
> 
> That doesn't make it right. Israel can get away with whatever it want, because it's backed by the US. I'm not saying Jews shouldn't be allowed to have their own nation, but that doesn't give them the right to persecute other nations.
> 
> Don't take sides? LOL! Would you like it if someone invaded Russia and took part of it's territory? Of course you wouldn't, you hypocrite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why the fuck would I care if that happened to Russia?  If someone can actually hold back their army, then more power to them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's the country you're working for, so I thought you would care.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I work for President Trump.  In case you haven’t been keeping up, he’s no longer a Russian stooge, but a Ukrainian one.  At least according to Fake News.
Click to expand...


Yes he is, so was Obama. If it was up to him he would have given his blessing for Putin to invade the whole of Ukraine.


----------



## Trizub

Stratford57 said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even Yanukovich's own Party of Regions voted against him. There was no way he could have continued as president.
> 
> It's obvious you have bias to one side. It wasn't possible for voting to take place in Eastern Ukraine or Crimea, because the occupiers wouldn't allow it.
> 
> The problem this is an ethnic majority from another country which wants to break.away. A country which has more territory than any other. Do you support the independence of Kosovo? There are many ethnicities and nationalities who would like independence, how far could it go? It would mean Quebec, Basques, Catalonia, Kurdistan, Tibet and parts of Russia becoming independent amongst many others.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If a people are strong enough and have the numbers to form an army enough to hold their ground, then yes they should have their own nation.
> 
> For example, many people hate Jews and hate Israel, and call it an illegal “occupation” of Palestine.  Yet they have an army able to hold it, and already have defended it against foreign attackers.  Even if you hate Jews, what is wrong with allowing them to have their own nation?  It would encourage Jews to move their and out of other nations.  Same for Muslims.  I hate Muslims, but still believe they are entitled to their own shit hole countries, and we should deport Muslims so they can return to their own shit holes instead of making Western countries into shit holes.
> 
> The new Ukraine isn’t strong enough to hold to the lands in what used to be Eastern Ukraine and Crimea.  So stop crying about.  Otherwise pick up a rifle and join the fight to take it back from the Russians.  Until then you sound like a little bitch crying about losing a war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No they shouldn't. Foreigners can't just decide to declare independence from the country they're living in.
> 
> That doesn't make it right. Israel can get away with whatever it want, because it's backed by the US. I'm not saying Jews shouldn't be allowed to have their own nation, but that doesn't give them the right to persecute other nations.
> 
> Don't take sides? LOL! Would you like it if someone invaded Russia and took part of it's territory? Of course you wouldn't, you hypocrite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why the fuck would I care if that happened to Russia?  If someone can actually hold back their army, then more power to them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's the country you're working for, so I thought you would care.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Any person calling for a better relationship between the US and Russia nowadays risks being branded an agent of the Kremlin,* Katrina vanden Heuvel, the editor and publisher of The Nation magazine said.
> 
> *Those in US who call for detente with Russia are branded Putin’s puppets – The Nation’s chief-editor*
> 
> For our brainwashed Ukrainian buddies: she is a US citizen.
Click to expand...


There's a big difference between wanting better relations with Russia and spreading Russian propaganda and trashing it's enemies. They're the Russian stooges.


----------



## Trizub

Stratford57 said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> I work for President Trump.
> 
> 
> 
> My respects to you and your fearless boss, a true American patriot. A lot of Russians, American citizens, voted for him and even cleaned their kitchens with champagne after he had won. I know them personally.
> 
> View attachment 282071
> 
> I believe that ^ is TRUE.
Click to expand...


Sorry to disappoint you, it isn't.


----------



## Stratford57

Trizub said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xyz said:
> 
> 
> 
> He also posts like a Russian learning English.
> 
> 
> Staged vote,  fraud and it couldn't be fair anyway. Who's going to risk getting executed if they say they want to remain in Ukraine?
> 
> Odessa was staged by the Russian intelligence services in cooperation with members of the Odessa police. They set up the snipers on the streets and also orchestrated what happened in that building that was on fire.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've noticed his English isn't perfect.
> 
> Indeed, people forced to vote at gunpoint.
> 
> There was certainly something pre planned from the pro Russian side.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here’s the problem with your argument: even *if* they were forced “by gunpoint” to vote for Russia, they still didn’t vote to join the new Ukraine.  Just because their joining with Russia may be “illegitimate”, it doesn’t make your claim to them legitimate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It means they didn't have a choice but to vote for Russia.
> In the Crimea referendum there was no option to remain in Ukraine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So when are you going to grab a gun and go free them?
> 
> Or are you just a pussy flapping your lips?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't support the war. Russian troops and mercanaries should get out of Donbas.
Click to expand...

Sorry to disappoint you but to get _out of_ Donbass Russian troops must get* in*_to _Donbass to begin with.


----------



## ESay

Trizub said:


> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xyz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Staged vote, fraud and it couldn't be fair anyway. Who's going to risk getting executed if they say they want to remain in Ukraine?
> 
> 
> 
> Pro-Russian sentiments are strong in these regions. If there had been a recognized referendum there, the majority would have voted for union with Russia. Certainly - Crimea and Donbas. More likely - other regions of Eastern and Southern Ukraine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not all Russians living in Eastern and Southern Ukraine want unification with Russia, many want to stay in Ukraine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was talking about Ukrainians. Southern and Eastern regions are pro-Russian. That is a fact, and if you live in Ukraine and are interested in Ukrainian politics you should know this certainly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know those regions are pro Russian, but not all Ukrainians and Russians in those regions want unification with Russia, some have stated they would prefer to stay in Ukraine.
Click to expand...

Of course not all of them. Some want this, some want that, some want something else. I am talking about the majority of people there. And I think that they would have voted for the union with Russia. The only way to find out that is to organize a nation wide referendum. And I am sure that if our rulers were sure in desirable outcome, this referendum would have been already held.


----------



## Trizub

Stratford57 said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've noticed his English isn't perfect.
> 
> Indeed, people forced to vote at gunpoint.
> 
> There was certainly something pre planned from the pro Russian side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here’s the problem with your argument: even *if* they were forced “by gunpoint” to vote for Russia, they still didn’t vote to join the new Ukraine.  Just because their joining with Russia may be “illegitimate”, it doesn’t make your claim to them legitimate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It means they didn't have a choice but to vote for Russia.
> In the Crimea referendum there was no option to remain in Ukraine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So when are you going to grab a gun and go free them?
> 
> Or are you just a pussy flapping your lips?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't support the war. Russian troops and mercanaries should get out of Donbas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry to disappoint you but to get _out of_ Donbass Russian troops must get* in*_to _Donbass to begin with.
Click to expand...


New evidence emerges of Russian role in Ukraine conflict

https://www.washingtonpost.com/opin...-russia-is-still-occupying-territory-ukraine/

Russian Disinformation Distorted Reality in Ukraine. Americans Should Take Note.


----------



## Trizub

ESay said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xyz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Staged vote, fraud and it couldn't be fair anyway. Who's going to risk getting executed if they say they want to remain in Ukraine?
> 
> 
> 
> Pro-Russian sentiments are strong in these regions. If there had been a recognized referendum there, the majority would have voted for union with Russia. Certainly - Crimea and Donbas. More likely - other regions of Eastern and Southern Ukraine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not all Russians living in Eastern and Southern Ukraine want unification with Russia, many want to stay in Ukraine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was talking about Ukrainians. Southern and Eastern regions are pro-Russian. That is a fact, and if you live in Ukraine and are interested in Ukrainian politics you should know this certainly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know those regions are pro Russian, but not all Ukrainians and Russians in those regions want unification with Russia, some have stated they would prefer to stay in Ukraine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course not all of them. Some want this, some want that, some want something else. I am talking about the majority of people there. And I think that they would have voted for the union with Russia. The only way to find out that is to organize a nation wide referendum. And I am sure that if our rulers were sure in desirable outcome, this referendum would have been already held.
Click to expand...


Why would they want to hold such a referendum? I don't see any reason for it. If the separatists won, Ukraine would lose all of it's coastline.


----------



## theHawk

Trizub said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> If a people are strong enough and have the numbers to form an army enough to hold their ground, then yes they should have their own nation.
> 
> For example, many people hate Jews and hate Israel, and call it an illegal “occupation” of Palestine.  Yet they have an army able to hold it, and already have defended it against foreign attackers.  Even if you hate Jews, what is wrong with allowing them to have their own nation?  It would encourage Jews to move their and out of other nations.  Same for Muslims.  I hate Muslims, but still believe they are entitled to their own shit hole countries, and we should deport Muslims so they can return to their own shit holes instead of making Western countries into shit holes.
> 
> The new Ukraine isn’t strong enough to hold to the lands in what used to be Eastern Ukraine and Crimea.  So stop crying about.  Otherwise pick up a rifle and join the fight to take it back from the Russians.  Until then you sound like a little bitch crying about losing a war.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No they shouldn't. Foreigners can't just decide to declare independence from the country they're living in.
> 
> That doesn't make it right. Israel can get away with whatever it want, because it's backed by the US. I'm not saying Jews shouldn't be allowed to have their own nation, but that doesn't give them the right to persecute other nations.
> 
> Don't take sides? LOL! Would you like it if someone invaded Russia and took part of it's territory? Of course you wouldn't, you hypocrite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why the fuck would I care if that happened to Russia?  If someone can actually hold back their army, then more power to them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's the country you're working for, so I thought you would care.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I work for President Trump.  In case you haven’t been keeping up, he’s no longer a Russian stooge, but a Ukrainian one.  At least according to Fake News.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes he is, so was Obama. If it was up to him he would have given his blessing for Putin to invade the whole of Ukraine.
Click to expand...


So why didn’t Russia invade the whole of Ukraine?


----------



## Trizub

theHawk said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> No they shouldn't. Foreigners can't just decide to declare independence from the country they're living in.
> 
> That doesn't make it right. Israel can get away with whatever it want, because it's backed by the US. I'm not saying Jews shouldn't be allowed to have their own nation, but that doesn't give them the right to persecute other nations.
> 
> Don't take sides? LOL! Would you like it if someone invaded Russia and took part of it's territory? Of course you wouldn't, you hypocrite.
> 
> 
> 
> Why the fuck would I care if that happened to Russia?  If someone can actually hold back their army, then more power to them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's the country you're working for, so I thought you would care.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I work for President Trump.  In case you haven’t been keeping up, he’s no longer a Russian stooge, but a Ukrainian one.  At least according to Fake News.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes he is, so was Obama. If it was up to him he would have given his blessing for Putin to invade the whole of Ukraine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So why didn’t Russia invade the whole of Ukraine?
Click to expand...


The senate. The US isn't a dictatorship like Russia, Trump can't do whatever he wants.


----------



## theHawk

Trizub said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why the fuck would I care if that happened to Russia?  If someone can actually hold back their army, then more power to them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's the country you're working for, so I thought you would care.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I work for President Trump.  In case you haven’t been keeping up, he’s no longer a Russian stooge, but a Ukrainian one.  At least according to Fake News.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes he is, so was Obama. If it was up to him he would have given his blessing for Putin to invade the whole of Ukraine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So why didn’t Russia invade the whole of Ukraine?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The senate. The US isn't a dictatorship like Russia, Trump can't do whatever he wants.
Click to expand...


WTF does President Trump have to do with it?  The Russia “invasion” of Crimea and Donbas was in 2014.  You on drugs?


----------



## Trizub

theHawk said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's the country you're working for, so I thought you would care.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I work for President Trump.  In case you haven’t been keeping up, he’s no longer a Russian stooge, but a Ukrainian one.  At least according to Fake News.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes he is, so was Obama. If it was up to him he would have given his blessing for Putin to invade the whole of Ukraine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So why didn’t Russia invade the whole of Ukraine?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The senate. The US isn't a dictatorship like Russia, Trump can't do whatever he wants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WTF does President Trump have to do with it?  The Russia “invasion” of Crimea and Donbas was in 2014.  You on drugs?
Click to expand...


No. It's fear of NATO getting involved. Ukraine isn't Georgia.


----------



## Stratford57

Trizub said:


> Ukraine isn't Georgia.


But both are Soros' pawns against Russia.


----------



## theHawk

Trizub said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> I work for President Trump.  In case you haven’t been keeping up, he’s no longer a Russian stooge, but a Ukrainian one.  At least according to Fake News.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes he is, so was Obama. If it was up to him he would have given his blessing for Putin to invade the whole of Ukraine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So why didn’t Russia invade the whole of Ukraine?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The senate. The US isn't a dictatorship like Russia, Trump can't do whatever he wants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WTF does President Trump have to do with it?  The Russia “invasion” of Crimea and Donbas was in 2014.  You on drugs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. It's fear of NATO getting involved. Ukraine isn't Georgia.
Click to expand...


Ukraine isn’t in NATO.  You can’t even answer the question because you know you are full of shit.  Russia didn’t invade all of Ukraine because it had no intention to.  It only invaded the areas with ethnic Russians who feared they were going to be slaughtered by the Nazi gangsters that took over Kiev.  The rightfully elected President at the time ASKED for Russia’s help since he knew what was happening.  The facts do not line up with your narrative.  You should just give up your stupid storyline.


----------



## Trizub

Stratford57 said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ukraine isn't Georgia.
> 
> 
> 
> But both are Soros' pawns against Russia.
Click to expand...


You're obsessed with Soros. He's insignificant to me. You should stop listening to Kremlin propaganda.


----------



## Trizub

theHawk said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes he is, so was Obama. If it was up to him he would have given his blessing for Putin to invade the whole of Ukraine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So why didn’t Russia invade the whole of Ukraine?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The senate. The US isn't a dictatorship like Russia, Trump can't do whatever he wants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WTF does President Trump have to do with it?  The Russia “invasion” of Crimea and Donbas was in 2014.  You on drugs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. It's fear of NATO getting involved. Ukraine isn't Georgia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ukraine isn’t in NATO.  You can’t even answer the question because you know you are full of shit.  Russia didn’t invade all of Ukraine because it had no intention to.  It only invaded the areas with ethnic Russians who feared they were going to be slaughtered by the Nazi gangsters that took over Kiev.  The rightfully elected President at the time ASKED for Russia’s help since he knew what was happening.  The facts do not line up with your narrative.  You should just give up your stupid storyline.
Click to expand...


Why did they fear that?, because of Putin's propaganda, it was a fairy tale, Ukrainians weren't going to slaughter them. Remember how reluctant both sides were to fire on each other when the war first started? "Nazi gangsters", straight from the Kremlin propaganda handbook. Putin used propaganda as an excuse to take control of Donbas and Crimea, something which Medvedev had threatened to do a few years earlier. Ask yourself this, why weren't the Russians who are living in unoccupied parts of Ukraine not slaughtered? You are a gullible fool.

Russia and the truth is an oxymoron.


----------



## Stratford57

Trizub said:


> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ukraine isn't Georgia.
> 
> 
> 
> But both are Soros' pawns against Russia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're obsessed with Soros. He's insignificant to me. You should stop listening to Kremlin propaganda.
Click to expand...

Only brainwashed fools like you do not see that Soros has been controlling "independent" Ukraine for quite a while, especially, after the coup. Even American journalists have noticed how "independent" Ukraine is.

The Hill:
US Embassy pressed Ukraine to drop probe of George Soros group during 2016 election

However this ^ is just a small tip of a huge iceberg.


----------



## theHawk

Trizub said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> So why didn’t Russia invade the whole of Ukraine?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The senate. The US isn't a dictatorship like Russia, Trump can't do whatever he wants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WTF does President Trump have to do with it?  The Russia “invasion” of Crimea and Donbas was in 2014.  You on drugs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. It's fear of NATO getting involved. Ukraine isn't Georgia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ukraine isn’t in NATO.  You can’t even answer the question because you know you are full of shit.  Russia didn’t invade all of Ukraine because it had no intention to.  It only invaded the areas with ethnic Russians who feared they were going to be slaughtered by the Nazi gangsters that took over Kiev.  The rightfully elected President at the time ASKED for Russia’s help since he knew what was happening.  The facts do not line up with your narrative.  You should just give up your stupid storyline.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why did they fear that?, because of Putin's propaganda, it was a fairy tale, Ukrainians weren't going to slaughter them. Remember how reluctant both sides were to fire on each other when the war first started? "Nazi gangsters", straight from the Kremlin propaganda handbook. Putin used propaganda as an excuse to take control of Donbas and Crimea, something which Medvedev had threatened to do a few years earlier. Ask yourself this, why weren't the Russians who are living in unoccupied parts of Ukraine not slaughtered? You are a gullible fool.
> 
> Russia and the truth is an oxymoron.
Click to expand...



Okay so nobody died in Donbas?  

The separatists there wanted nothing to do with Kiev’s new government, and they were killed for it.  Unless you are going to claim Russia killed them all?  

Whether or not the separatists wanted to leave because of “Russia propaganda” is irrelevant, it was still their choice to join Ukraine or not.  Sounds like you are using the excuse of “propaganda” to justify violent and forceful takeover of Donbas and Crimea by Kiev.

You really do make a good fascist.


----------



## Trizub

Stratford57 said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ukraine isn't Georgia.
> 
> 
> 
> But both are Soros' pawns against Russia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're obsessed with Soros. He's insignificant to me. You should stop listening to Kremlin propaganda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only brainwashed fools like you do not see that Soros has been controlling "independent" Ukraine for quite a while, especially, after the coup. Even American journalists have noticed how "independent" Ukraine is.
> 
> The Hill:
> US Embassy pressed Ukraine to drop probe of George Soros group during 2016 election
> 
> However this ^ is just a small tip of a huge iceberg.
Click to expand...


Where does that show Soros has been controlling Ukraine? If Ukraine wanted to prosecute Soros how could he have been controlling it?

What have you got to say about Trump manipulating Zelensky regarding Biden?

Let me guess, nothing.


----------



## Trizub

theHawk said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> The senate. The US isn't a dictatorship like Russia, Trump can't do whatever he wants.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WTF does President Trump have to do with it?  The Russia “invasion” of Crimea and Donbas was in 2014.  You on drugs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. It's fear of NATO getting involved. Ukraine isn't Georgia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ukraine isn’t in NATO.  You can’t even answer the question because you know you are full of shit.  Russia didn’t invade all of Ukraine because it had no intention to.  It only invaded the areas with ethnic Russians who feared they were going to be slaughtered by the Nazi gangsters that took over Kiev.  The rightfully elected President at the time ASKED for Russia’s help since he knew what was happening.  The facts do not line up with your narrative.  You should just give up your stupid storyline.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why did they fear that?, because of Putin's propaganda, it was a fairy tale, Ukrainians weren't going to slaughter them. Remember how reluctant both sides were to fire on each other when the war first started? "Nazi gangsters", straight from the Kremlin propaganda handbook. Putin used propaganda as an excuse to take control of Donbas and Crimea, something which Medvedev had threatened to do a few years earlier. Ask yourself this, why weren't the Russians who are living in unoccupied parts of Ukraine not slaughtered? You are a gullible fool.
> 
> Russia and the truth is an oxymoron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Okay so nobody died in Donbas?
> 
> The separatists there wanted nothing to do with Kiev’s new government, and they were killed for it.  Unless you are going to claim Russia killed them all?
> 
> Whether or not the separatists wanted to leave because of “Russia propaganda” is irrelevant, it was still their choice to join Ukraine or not.  Sounds like you are using the excuse of “propaganda” to justify violent and forceful takeover of Donbas and Crimea by Kiev.
> 
> You really do make a good fascist.
Click to expand...


I didn't say that. I was taking about Russians living in unoccupied parts of Ukraine and why didn't the whole of Eastern Ukraine break away if Putin's propaganda was true? That's because he targeted Donbas and Crimea, the places Medvedev had previously threatened to invade.

Where did I say that? I already said in a previous message I don't want war. The war in Donbas is the responsibility of Putin and Russian mercanaries. Russian citizen Strelkov admitted he was responsible for flaming anti Ukrainian sentiment in Eastern Ukraine.

You're calling me a fascist? Check your own anti semitic, anti muslim and Ukrainophobe comments before you call me that.
You and Baron are both neo nazis.
Your hero Putin is a nazi, he said he admires Goebbels and he funds extreme right wing parties throughout Europe. Why do you think he's known as "Putler" throughout Eastern Europe?


----------



## Stratford57

Trizub said:


> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ukraine isn't Georgia.
> 
> 
> 
> But both are Soros' pawns against Russia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're obsessed with Soros. He's insignificant to me. You should stop listening to Kremlin propaganda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only brainwashed fools like you do not see that Soros has been controlling "independent" Ukraine for quite a while, especially, after the coup. Even American journalists have noticed how "independent" Ukraine is.
> 
> The Hill:
> US Embassy pressed Ukraine to drop probe of George Soros group during 2016 election
> 
> However this ^ is just a small tip of a huge iceberg.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where does that show Soros has been controlling Ukraine? If Ukraine wanted to prosecute Soros how could he have been controlling it?
> 
> What have you got to say about Trump manipulating Zelensky regarding Biden?
> 
> Let me guess, nothing.
Click to expand...

Apparently, you can't see beyond your nose, a perfect Ukrainian for Soros.

1. Trump was not manipulating Zelensky.
2. If Trump was manipulating Zelensky your country is NOT independent.

Ukrainian "independence" has been a joke anyway.


----------



## Trizub

1996


Stratford57 said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ukraine isn't Georgia.
> 
> 
> 
> But both are Soros' pawns against Russia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're obsessed with Soros. He's insignificant to me. You should stop listening to Kremlin propaganda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only brainwashed fools like you do not see that Soros has been controlling "independent" Ukraine for quite a while, especially, after the coup. Even American journalists have noticed how "independent" Ukraine is.
> 
> The Hill:
> US Embassy pressed Ukraine to drop probe of George Soros group during 2016 election
> 
> However this ^ is just a small tip of a huge iceberg.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where does that show Soros has been controlling Ukraine? If Ukraine wanted to prosecute Soros how could he have been controlling it?
> 
> What have you got to say about Trump manipulating Zelensky regarding Biden?
> 
> Let me guess, nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Apparently, you can't see beyond your nose, a perfect Ukrainian for Soros.
> 
> 1. Trump was not manipulating Zelensky.
> 2. If Trump was manipulating Zelensky your country is NOT independent.
> 
> Ukrainian "independence" has been a joke anyway.
Click to expand...


I can see you're obsessed with Soros.

I should have said "Trying to manipulate".
"Your country" Why not "my country"? You said you live in Ukraine.

The biggest joke is you.


----------



## Stratford57

Trizub said:


> I can see you're obsessed with Soros.
> 
> I should have said "Trying to manipulate".
> "Your country" Why not "my country"? You said you live in Ukraine.
> 
> The biggest joke is you.


Not much of a country anyway. Just a pawn in the dirty and bloody hands of Sorors and his Deep State buddies regardless if you like it or not. With over 30 million hostages residing in it.


----------



## Trizub

Stratford57 said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can see you're obsessed with Soros.
> 
> I should have said "Trying to manipulate".
> "Your country" Why not "my country"? You said you live in Ukraine.
> 
> The biggest joke is you.
> 
> 
> 
> Not much of a country anyway. Just a pawn in the dirty and bloody hands of Sorors and his Deep State buddies regardless if you like it or not. With over 30 million hostages residing in it.
Click to expand...


Nonsensical Kremlin propaganda.
Lying about the population of Ukraine again? The population of Ukraine is 45 million, if you can't tell the truth about that, how can you expect anyone to believe anything you say?


----------



## theHawk

Trizub said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> WTF does President Trump have to do with it?  The Russia “invasion” of Crimea and Donbas was in 2014.  You on drugs?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No. It's fear of NATO getting involved. Ukraine isn't Georgia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ukraine isn’t in NATO.  You can’t even answer the question because you know you are full of shit.  Russia didn’t invade all of Ukraine because it had no intention to.  It only invaded the areas with ethnic Russians who feared they were going to be slaughtered by the Nazi gangsters that took over Kiev.  The rightfully elected President at the time ASKED for Russia’s help since he knew what was happening.  The facts do not line up with your narrative.  You should just give up your stupid storyline.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why did they fear that?, because of Putin's propaganda, it was a fairy tale, Ukrainians weren't going to slaughter them. Remember how reluctant both sides were to fire on each other when the war first started? "Nazi gangsters", straight from the Kremlin propaganda handbook. Putin used propaganda as an excuse to take control of Donbas and Crimea, something which Medvedev had threatened to do a few years earlier. Ask yourself this, why weren't the Russians who are living in unoccupied parts of Ukraine not slaughtered? You are a gullible fool.
> 
> Russia and the truth is an oxymoron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Okay so nobody died in Donbas?
> 
> The separatists there wanted nothing to do with Kiev’s new government, and they were killed for it.  Unless you are going to claim Russia killed them all?
> 
> Whether or not the separatists wanted to leave because of “Russia propaganda” is irrelevant, it was still their choice to join Ukraine or not.  Sounds like you are using the excuse of “propaganda” to justify violent and forceful takeover of Donbas and Crimea by Kiev.
> 
> You really do make a good fascist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't say that. I was taking about Russians living in unoccupied parts of Ukraine and why didn't the whole of Eastern Ukraine break away if Putin's propaganda was true? That's because he targeted Donbas and Crimea, the places Medvedev had previously threatened to invade.
> 
> Where did I say that? I already said in a previous message I don't want war. The war in Donbas is the responsibility of Putin and Russian mercanaries. Russian citizen Strelkov admitted he was responsible for flaming anti Ukrainian sentiment in Eastern Ukraine.
> 
> You're calling me a fascist? Check your own anti semitic, anti muslim and Ukrainophobe comments before you call me that.
> You and Baron are both neo nazis.
> Your hero Putin is a nazi, he said he admires Goebbels and he funds extreme right wing parties throughout Europe. Why do you think he's known as "Putler" throughout Eastern Europe?
Click to expand...


You keep ranting about Putin, as if I give two fucks about him or his corrupt government.  You’re obviously letting emotions get the better of you.  I’m a “neo Nazi” because I believe newly formed governments cannot just annex land they don’t control and people that didn’t vote to be with them.

The more you post, the more you embarrass yourself.


----------



## Stratford57

Trizub said:


> The population of Ukraine is 45 million, if you can't tell the truth about that, how can you expect anyone to believe anything you say?


Several millions from Eastern Ukraine have fled to Russia for good (including many of my own neighbors), a few millions from West fled to Poland. Graveyards have been growing catastrophically: people can't afford medicine, food, cloth.

The authorities have raised utilities payments so now monthly utilities payments are higher than monthly retirement payments. My friend asked to tell Americans her big “thank you” for bringing their “democracy” to our country. She says now we all have a democratic choice: to die from hunger or to die from freezing.

You don't need any war to decrease the population: they are dying from mystery and extremely high level of crimes.

Azarov, ex-Prime Minister of Ukraine made a report about human rights violation in Ukraine (Nov 2017). All opposition has been liquidated. At least 1500 political prisoners. The main right, the right for living, has been violated in Ukraine. According to State statistics Committee of Ukraine there were 14 million of retired citizens in Ukraine in 20013, now there are only 11.2 million. Where are 2.8 million? In the graves.  *This is the real genocide and Holodomor*. Nobody in Ukraine can survive having $50 per month as a retirement payment.

Maxim Konovalets, immigrated from Ukraine to China: During Maidan I was on revolution and changes side. Now I’m strongly disappointed in it. Because now in Ukraine if you are against the current rulers you are “not a patriot!”, if you have a different point of view you are “not a patriot!”, if you hate all Russians then “ok, you are a patriot!”. It’s idolism!

Valeria Danchenko, immigrated from Ukraine to Britain: I love Ukraine, but it was difficult to always borrow money. I couldn’t afford to pay for the transportation and for utilities.
https:// vesti-ukr.com/kiev/265899-ne-za-eto-ljudi-pohibli-aktivisty-majdana-kotorye-uekhali-iz-ukrainy

BTW, you don't sound like you live in Ukraine either.


----------



## Trizub

Why don't you read what I said? You're a neo nazi, because of your anti semitic, anti muslim and Ukrainophobic comments. No one could disagree with that, Adolf.

It's you who's making a fool of yourself.

If you're American why do you hate Ukraine so much? It doesn't make sense. It's like me saying I hate Peru, without having any logical reason to do so.


----------



## Trizub

Stratford57 said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can see you're obsessed with Soros.
> 
> I should have said "Trying to manipulate".
> "Your country" Why not "my country"? You said you live in Ukraine.
> 
> The biggest joke is you.
> 
> 
> 
> Not much of a country anyway. Just a pawn in the dirty and bloody hands of Sorors and his Deep State buddies regardless if you like it or not. With over 30 million hostages residing in it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nonsensical Kremlin propaganda.
> Lying about the population of Ukraine again? The population of Ukraine is 45 million, if you can't tell the truth about that, how can you expect anyone to believe anything you say?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Several millions from Eastern Ukraine have fled to Russia for good (including many of my own neighbors), a few millions from West fled to Poland. Graveyards have been growing catastrophically: people can't afford medicine, food, cloth.
> 
> The authorities have raised utilities payments so now monthly utilities payments are higher than monthly retirement payments. My friend asked to tell Americans her big “thank you” for bringing their “democracy” to our country. She says now we all have a democratic choice: to die from hunger or to die from freezing.
> 
> You don't need any war to decrease the population: they are dying from mystery and extremely high level of crimes.
> 
> Azarov, ex-Prime Minister of Ukraine made a report about human rights violation in Ukraine (Nov 2017). All opposition has been liquidated. At least 1500 political prisoners. The main right, the right for living, has been violated in Ukraine. According to State statistics Committee of Ukraine there were 14 million of retired citizens in Ukraine in 20013, now there are only 11.2 million. Where are 2.8 million? In the graves.  *This is the real genocide and Holodomor*. Nobody in Ukraine can survive having $50 per month as a retirement payment.
> 
> Maxim Konovalets, immigrated from Ukraine to China: During Maidan I was on revolution and changes side. Now I’m strongly disappointed in it. Because now in Ukraine if you are against the current rulers you are “not a patriot!”, if you have a different point of view you are “not a patriot!”, if you hate all Russians then “ok, you are a patriot!”. It’s idolism!
> 
> Valeria Danchenko, immigrated from Ukraine to Britain: I love Ukraine, but it was difficult to always borrow money. I couldn’t afford to pay for the transportation and for utilities.
> https:// vesti-ukr.com/kiev/265899-ne-za-eto-ljudi-pohibli-aktivisty-majdana-kotorye-uekhali-iz-ukrainy
> 
> BTW, you don't sound like you live in Ukraine either.
Click to expand...


Not you though, why not? That's not true about Western Ukraine, yes people go to work in Poland and other European countries, but most return home. If you're trying to suggest the population of Ukraine is 30 million, you're wrong and so are the Kremlin informants who told you that. I've never said things are perfect in Ukraine, I know it has many problems. You'll never see a Russian admit Russia has any faults

Your friend, not you? You think things would be any better if Putin was controlling Ukraine? Thise problems existed before Maidan and before the Orange Revolution.

The population has not dropped by 15 million in a short space of time. That is obvious Russian propaganda.

All opposition has been liquidated? How many parties contested the presidential and parliamentry election? Far more than in Russia that's for sure. There are far more political prisoners in Russia than there are in Ukraine. What do you think happens to old people? You can't prove they were starved. Genocide, really? 

That's not true, many people who supported Poroshenko don't like Zelensky and those who  didn't like Poroshenko like Zelensky. It's not a crime to criticise the president in Ukraine like it is in Russia.

People leave Russia for economic reasons also.

Maybe I don't.


----------



## Stratford57

Trizub said:


> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can see you're obsessed with Soros.
> 
> I should have said "Trying to manipulate".
> "Your country" Why not "my country"? You said you live in Ukraine.
> 
> The biggest joke is you.
> 
> 
> 
> Not much of a country anyway. Just a pawn in the dirty and bloody hands of Sorors and his Deep State buddies regardless if you like it or not. With over 30 million hostages residing in it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nonsensical Kremlin propaganda.
> Lying about the population of Ukraine again? The population of Ukraine is 45 million, if you can't tell the truth about that, how can you expect anyone to believe anything you say?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Several millions from Eastern Ukraine have fled to Russia for good (including many of my own neighbors), a few millions from West fled to Poland. Graveyards have been growing catastrophically: people can't afford medicine, food, cloth.
> 
> The authorities have raised utilities payments so now monthly utilities payments are higher than monthly retirement payments. My friend asked to tell Americans her big “thank you” for bringing their “democracy” to our country. She says now we all have a democratic choice: to die from hunger or to die from freezing.
> 
> You don't need any war to decrease the population: they are dying from mystery and extremely high level of crimes.
> 
> Azarov, ex-Prime Minister of Ukraine made a report about human rights violation in Ukraine (Nov 2017). All opposition has been liquidated. At least 1500 political prisoners. The main right, the right for living, has been violated in Ukraine. According to State statistics Committee of Ukraine there were 14 million of retired citizens in Ukraine in 20013, now there are only 11.2 million. Where are 2.8 million? In the graves.  *This is the real genocide and Holodomor*. Nobody in Ukraine can survive having $50 per month as a retirement payment.
> 
> Maxim Konovalets, immigrated from Ukraine to China: During Maidan I was on revolution and changes side. Now I’m strongly disappointed in it. Because now in Ukraine if you are against the current rulers you are “not a patriot!”, if you have a different point of view you are “not a patriot!”, if you hate all Russians then “ok, you are a patriot!”. It’s idolism!
> 
> Valeria Danchenko, immigrated from Ukraine to Britain: I love Ukraine, but it was difficult to always borrow money. I couldn’t afford to pay for the transportation and for utilities.
> https:// vesti-ukr.com/kiev/265899-ne-za-eto-ljudi-pohibli-aktivisty-majdana-kotorye-uekhali-iz-ukrainy
> 
> BTW, you don't sound like you live in Ukraine either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not you though, why not? That's not true about Western Ukraine, yes people go to work in Poland and other European countries, but most return home. If you're trying to suggest the population of Ukraine is 30 million, you're wrong and so are the Kremlin informants who told you that. I've never said things are perfect in Ukraine, I know it has many problems. You'll never see a Russian admit Russia has any faults
> 
> Your friend, not you? You think things would be any better if Putin was controlling Ukraine? Thise problems existed before Maidan and before the Orange Revolution.
> 
> The population has not dropped by 15 million in a short space of time. That is obvious Russian propaganda.
> 
> All opposition has been liquidated? How many parties contested the presidential and parliamentry election? Far more than in Russia that's for sure. There are far more political prisoners in Russia than there are in Ukraine. What do you think happens to old people? You can't prove they were starved. Genocide, really?
> 
> That's not true, many people who supported Poroshenko don't like Zelensky and those who  didn't like Poroshenko like Zelensky. It's not a crime to criticise the president in Ukraine like it is in Russia.
> 
> People leave Russia for economic reasons also.
> 
> Maybe I don't.
Click to expand...

How many Russian citizens have come to Ukraine to work? Only a few crooks (some of them were wanted in Russia).  Meanwhile millions of Ukrainians fled to Russia to work. And Poland is flooded with Ukrainians as well, I've been there recently and had a chance to get to know that.

Do you even live in Ukraine? Sounds like NOT. You don't even know the situation there (or pretend not to).


----------



## ESay

Trizub said:


> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pro-Russian sentiments are strong in these regions. If there had been a recognized referendum there, the majority would have voted for union with Russia. Certainly - Crimea and Donbas. More likely - other regions of Eastern and Southern Ukraine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not all Russians living in Eastern and Southern Ukraine want unification with Russia, many want to stay in Ukraine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was talking about Ukrainians. Southern and Eastern regions are pro-Russian. That is a fact, and if you live in Ukraine and are interested in Ukrainian politics you should know this certainly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know those regions are pro Russian, but not all Ukrainians and Russians in those regions want unification with Russia, some have stated they would prefer to stay in Ukraine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course not all of them. Some want this, some want that, some want something else. I am talking about the majority of people there. And I think that they would have voted for the union with Russia. The only way to find out that is to organize a nation wide referendum. And I am sure that if our rulers were sure in desirable outcome, this referendum would have been already held.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would they want to hold such a referendum? I don't see any reason for it. If the separatists won, Ukraine would lose all of it's coastline.
Click to expand...

Because a referendum is a perfect chanse to find out the desires of people?  No? 

You don't see any reason of it? Apparently, the people that live there didn't see any reason to abide by the rules of government they didn't choose.


----------



## Trizub

Stratford57 said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can see you're obsessed with Soros.
> 
> I should have said "Trying to manipulate".
> "Your country" Why not "my country"? You said you live in Ukraine.
> 
> The biggest joke is you.
> 
> 
> 
> Not much of a country anyway. Just a pawn in the dirty and bloody hands of Sorors and his Deep State buddies regardless if you like it or not. With over 30 million hostages residing in it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nonsensical Kremlin propaganda.
> Lying about the population of Ukraine again? The population of Ukraine is 45 million, if you can't tell the truth about that, how can you expect anyone to believe anything you say?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Several millions from Eastern Ukraine have fled to Russia for good (including many of my own neighbors), a few millions from West fled to Poland. Graveyards have been growing catastrophically: people can't afford medicine, food, cloth.
> 
> The authorities have raised utilities payments so now monthly utilities payments are higher than monthly retirement payments. My friend asked to tell Americans her big “thank you” for bringing their “democracy” to our country. She says now we all have a democratic choice: to die from hunger or to die from freezing.
> 
> You don't need any war to decrease the population: they are dying from mystery and extremely high level of crimes.
> 
> Azarov, ex-Prime Minister of Ukraine made a report about human rights violation in Ukraine (Nov 2017). All opposition has been liquidated. At least 1500 political prisoners. The main right, the right for living, has been violated in Ukraine. According to State statistics Committee of Ukraine there were 14 million of retired citizens in Ukraine in 20013, now there are only 11.2 million. Where are 2.8 million? In the graves.  *This is the real genocide and Holodomor*. Nobody in Ukraine can survive having $50 per month as a retirement payment.
> 
> Maxim Konovalets, immigrated from Ukraine to China: During Maidan I was on revolution and changes side. Now I’m strongly disappointed in it. Because now in Ukraine if you are against the current rulers you are “not a patriot!”, if you have a different point of view you are “not a patriot!”, if you hate all Russians then “ok, you are a patriot!”. It’s idolism!
> 
> Valeria Danchenko, immigrated from Ukraine to Britain: I love Ukraine, but it was difficult to always borrow money. I couldn’t afford to pay for the transportation and for utilities.
> https:// vesti-ukr.com/kiev/265899-ne-za-eto-ljudi-pohibli-aktivisty-majdana-kotorye-uekhali-iz-ukrainy
> 
> BTW, you don't sound like you live in Ukraine either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not you though, why not? That's not true about Western Ukraine, yes people go to work in Poland and other European countries, but most return home. If you're trying to suggest the population of Ukraine is 30 million, you're wrong and so are the Kremlin informants who told you that. I've never said things are perfect in Ukraine, I know it has many problems. You'll never see a Russian admit Russia has any faults
> 
> Your friend, not you? You think things would be any better if Putin was controlling Ukraine? Thise problems existed before Maidan and before the Orange Revolution.
> 
> The population has not dropped by 15 million in a short space of time. That is obvious Russian propaganda.
> 
> All opposition has been liquidated? How many parties contested the presidential and parliamentry election? Far more than in Russia that's for sure. There are far more political prisoners in Russia than there are in Ukraine. What do you think happens to old people? You can't prove they were starved. Genocide, really?
> 
> That's not true, many people who supported Poroshenko don't like Zelensky and those who  didn't like Poroshenko like Zelensky. It's not a crime to criticise the president in Ukraine like it is in Russia.
> 
> People leave Russia for economic reasons also.
> 
> Maybe I don't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many Russian citizens have come to Ukraine to work? Only a few crooks (some of them were wanted in Russia).  Meanwhile millions of Ukrainians fled to Russia to work. And Poland is flooded with Ukrainians as well, I've been there recently and had a chance to get to know that.
> 
> Do you even live in Ukraine? Sounds like NOT. You don't even know the situation there (or pretend not to).
Click to expand...


I said myself Ukrainians work in Poland and I know about Ukrainians going to work in Russia. Most of them don't live there though.

I live in Ukraine and another country. I know the situation there and it's not like you describe. I've never heard anyone talk about Soros, but I do hear a lot of people talking about the influence of the Russian mafia in Ukraine and Russian control of Ukrainian media.


----------



## Trizub

ESay said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not all Russians living in Eastern and Southern Ukraine want unification with Russia, many want to stay in Ukraine.
> 
> 
> 
> I was talking about Ukrainians. Southern and Eastern regions are pro-Russian. That is a fact, and if you live in Ukraine and are interested in Ukrainian politics you should know this certainly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know those regions are pro Russian, but not all Ukrainians and Russians in those regions want unification with Russia, some have stated they would prefer to stay in Ukraine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course not all of them. Some want this, some want that, some want something else. I am talking about the majority of people there. And I think that they would have voted for the union with Russia. The only way to find out that is to organize a nation wide referendum. And I am sure that if our rulers were sure in desirable outcome, this referendum would have been already held.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would they want to hold such a referendum? I don't see any reason for it. If the separatists won, Ukraine would lose all of it's coastline.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because a referendum is a perfect chanse to find out the desires of people?  No?
> 
> You don't see any reason of it? Apparently, the people that live there didn't see any reason to abide by the rules of government they didn't choose.
Click to expand...


Do you think they should have referendums in all parts of Ukraine? I haven't heard of any desire for a refendum in Southern Ukraine and only a minority want it in Eastern Ukraine.

They did choose the government, they voted in elections. All regions of Ukraine voted for Zelensky, apart from Lvivska oblast.

Why do you want to break Ukraine up? Are you working for Putin also?


----------



## Stratford57

Trizub said:


> Are you working for Putin also?


Well, ESay , would you ever think somebody could blame you for working for Putin? Welcome to the club, Putin doesn't have any idea we both have been "working for him" (according to stupid Trizub ).


----------



## ESay

Trizub said:


> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was talking about Ukrainians. Southern and Eastern regions are pro-Russian. That is a fact, and if you live in Ukraine and are interested in Ukrainian politics you should know this certainly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know those regions are pro Russian, but not all Ukrainians and Russians in those regions want unification with Russia, some have stated they would prefer to stay in Ukraine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course not all of them. Some want this, some want that, some want something else. I am talking about the majority of people there. And I think that they would have voted for the union with Russia. The only way to find out that is to organize a nation wide referendum. And I am sure that if our rulers were sure in desirable outcome, this referendum would have been already held.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would they want to hold such a referendum? I don't see any reason for it. If the separatists won, Ukraine would lose all of it's coastline.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because a referendum is a perfect chanse to find out the desires of people?  No?
> 
> You don't see any reason of it? Apparently, the people that live there didn't see any reason to abide by the rules of government they didn't choose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you think they should have referendums in all parts of Ukraine? I haven't heard of any desire for a refendum in Southern Ukraine and only a minority want it in Eastern Ukraine.
> 
> They did choose the government, they voted in elections. All regions of Ukraine voted for Zelensky, apart from Lvivska oblast.
> 
> Why do you want to break Ukraine up? Are you working for Putin also?
Click to expand...

I don't want a break up of Ukraine. I want Ukraine to be a prosperous country. But, unfortunately we have now what we have. Your stance is illogical. If one group of people is allowed to seize state buildings and beat police and install their government, it is strange to blame others for doing the same. 
Not all regions, the part of Donbas didn't vote altogether. 

I agree with the main part what theHawk have written here. So, I don't want to repeat this again. 

Btw, you wrote that you live also in another country. What this country is? Do you live there constantly?


----------



## Trizub

Stratford57 said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you working for Putin also?
> 
> 
> 
> Well, ESay , would you ever think somebody could blame you for working for Putin? Welcome to the club, Putin doesn't have any idea we both have been "working for him" (according to stupid Trizub ).
Click to expand...


You're both helping his cause.


----------



## Trizub

ESay said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know those regions are pro Russian, but not all Ukrainians and Russians in those regions want unification with Russia, some have stated they would prefer to stay in Ukraine.
> 
> 
> 
> Of course not all of them. Some want this, some want that, some want something else. I am talking about the majority of people there. And I think that they would have voted for the union with Russia. The only way to find out that is to organize a nation wide referendum. And I am sure that if our rulers were sure in desirable outcome, this referendum would have been already held.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would they want to hold such a referendum? I don't see any reason for it. If the separatists won, Ukraine would lose all of it's coastline.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because a referendum is a perfect chanse to find out the desires of people?  No?
> 
> You don't see any reason of it? Apparently, the people that live there didn't see any reason to abide by the rules of government they didn't choose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you think they should have referendums in all parts of Ukraine? I haven't heard of any desire for a refendum in Southern Ukraine and only a minority want it in Eastern Ukraine.
> 
> They did choose the government, they voted in elections. All regions of Ukraine voted for Zelensky, apart from Lvivska oblast.
> 
> Why do you want to break Ukraine up? Are you working for Putin also?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't want a break up of Ukraine. I want Ukraine to be a prosperous country. But, unfortunately we have now what we have. Your stance is illogical. If one group of people is allowed to seize state buildings and beat police and install their government, it is strange to blame others for doing the same.
> Not all regions, the part of Donbas didn't vote altogether.
> 
> I agree with the main part what theHawk have written here. So, I don't want to repeat this again.
> 
> Btw, you wrote that you live also in another country. What this country is? Do you live there constantly?
Click to expand...


It seems you do. Why would you want Ukraine to lose all of it's coastline and be surrounded by Russia on 3 sides? The police attacked and killed protestors.
I know Donbas didn't vote. I was talking about parts of Eastern Ukraine and Southern Ukraine, which you claim want independence. They all voted in the elections.

You agree with The Hawk?!! What do you agree with?

A European country. No I don't live there constantly and I'm hoping to live in Ukraine permanently. If you're wondering, yes I am from Western Ukraine.


----------



## Stratford57

Trizub said:


> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you working for Putin also?
> 
> 
> 
> Well, ESay , would you ever think somebody could blame you for working for Putin? Welcome to the club, Putin doesn't have any idea we both have been "working for him" (according to stupid Trizub ).
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're both helping his cause.
Click to expand...

I'm here to bring a ray of the truth to the forum(I joined the forum after Poroshenko attacked civilians in Donbass who did not want to stay in  Nazi Ukraine with full support of lying Western Media). And so far the truth is with Putin and Russia regardless if you like it or not.

St Alexander Nevsky, “God is not in might but in Truth”.


----------



## ESay

Trizub said:


> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course not all of them. Some want this, some want that, some want something else. I am talking about the majority of people there. And I think that they would have voted for the union with Russia. The only way to find out that is to organize a nation wide referendum. And I am sure that if our rulers were sure in desirable outcome, this referendum would have been already held.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would they want to hold such a referendum? I don't see any reason for it. If the separatists won, Ukraine would lose all of it's coastline.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because a referendum is a perfect chanse to find out the desires of people?  No?
> 
> You don't see any reason of it? Apparently, the people that live there didn't see any reason to abide by the rules of government they didn't choose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you think they should have referendums in all parts of Ukraine? I haven't heard of any desire for a refendum in Southern Ukraine and only a minority want it in Eastern Ukraine.
> 
> They did choose the government, they voted in elections. All regions of Ukraine voted for Zelensky, apart from Lvivska oblast.
> 
> Why do you want to break Ukraine up? Are you working for Putin also?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't want a break up of Ukraine. I want Ukraine to be a prosperous country. But, unfortunately we have now what we have. Your stance is illogical. If one group of people is allowed to seize state buildings and beat police and install their government, it is strange to blame others for doing the same.
> Not all regions, the part of Donbas didn't vote altogether.
> 
> I agree with the main part what theHawk have written here. So, I don't want to repeat this again.
> 
> Btw, you wrote that you live also in another country. What this country is? Do you live there constantly?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It seems you do. Why would you want Ukraine to lose all of it's coastline and be surrounded by Russia on 3 sides? The police attacked and killed protestors.
> I know Donbas didn't vote. I was talking about parts of Eastern Ukraine and Southern Ukraine, which you claim want independence. They all voted in the elections.
> 
> You agree with The Hawk?!! What do you agree with?
> 
> A European country. No I don't live there constantly and I'm hoping to live in Ukraine permanently. If you're wondering, yes I am from Western Ukraine.
Click to expand...

I said they wanted union with Russia. Or more precisely, they wanted Ukraine to be in union with Russia. 

The part of Donbas didn't vote and said goodbye to this government. You can't demand anything from them now. 

I agree with him on many parts. I don't want to repeat everything. In a nutshell, I already said this above - if one group of people is allowed to seize power, you can't blame others for doing the same. 

Why didn't you name the country? Are you afraid?


----------



## Trizub

Stratford57 said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you working for Putin also?
> 
> 
> 
> Well, ESay , would you ever think somebody could blame you for working for Putin? Welcome to the club, Putin doesn't have any idea we both have been "working for him" (according to stupid Trizub ).
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're both helping his cause.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm here to bring a ray of the truth to the forum(I joined the forum after Poroshenko attacked civilians in Donbass who did not want to stay in  Nazi Ukraine with full support of lying Western Media). And so far the truth is with Putin and Russia regardless if you like it or not.
> 
> St Alexander Nevsky, “God is not in might but in Truth”.
Click to expand...


No civilians have been deliberately targeted. The Russian side have killed civilians also incidentally. Why didn't you feel the same anger when Putin was bombing civilians in Chechnya?

Putin, Russia, Stratford57, the truth.


----------



## Stratford57

Trizub said:


> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you working for Putin also?
> 
> 
> 
> Well, ESay , would you ever think somebody could blame you for working for Putin? Welcome to the club, Putin doesn't have any idea we both have been "working for him" (according to stupid Trizub ).
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're both helping his cause.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm here to bring a ray of the truth to the forum(I joined the forum after Poroshenko attacked civilians in Donbass who did not want to stay in  Nazi Ukraine with full support of lying Western Media). And so far the truth is with Putin and Russia regardless if you like it or not.
> 
> St Alexander Nevsky, “God is not in might but in Truth”.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No civilians have been deliberately targeted. The Russian side have killed civilians also incidentally. Why didn't you feel the same anger when Putin was bombing civilians in Chechnya?
> 
> Putin, Russia, Stratford57, the truth.
Click to expand...

Putin was the one who stopped the war in Chechnya (inspirited, sponsored and supplied with weapons from abroad during Yeltsin's times) and now Chechnians keep showing the highest numbers of votes for him in the whole country: over 70 or even 80%. Go figure.


----------



## Trizub

ESay said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would they want to hold such a referendum? I don't see any reason for it. If the separatists won, Ukraine would lose all of it's coastline.
> 
> 
> 
> Because a referendum is a perfect chanse to find out the desires of people?  No?
> 
> You don't see any reason of it? Apparently, the people that live there didn't see any reason to abide by the rules of government they didn't choose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you think they should have referendums in all parts of Ukraine? I haven't heard of any desire for a refendum in Southern Ukraine and only a minority want it in Eastern Ukraine.
> 
> They did choose the government, they voted in elections. All regions of Ukraine voted for Zelensky, apart from Lvivska oblast.
> 
> Why do you want to break Ukraine up? Are you working for Putin also?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't want a break up of Ukraine. I want Ukraine to be a prosperous country. But, unfortunately we have now what we have. Your stance is illogical. If one group of people is allowed to seize state buildings and beat police and install their government, it is strange to blame others for doing the same.
> Not all regions, the part of Donbas didn't vote altogether.
> 
> I agree with the main part what theHawk have written here. So, I don't want to repeat this again.
> 
> Btw, you wrote that you live also in another country. What this country is? Do you live there constantly?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It seems you do. Why would you want Ukraine to lose all of it's coastline and be surrounded by Russia on 3 sides? The police attacked and killed protestors.
> I know Donbas didn't vote. I was talking about parts of Eastern Ukraine and Southern Ukraine, which you claim want independence. They all voted in the elections.
> 
> You agree with The Hawk?!! What do you agree with?
> 
> A European country. No I don't live there constantly and I'm hoping to live in Ukraine permanently. If you're wondering, yes I am from Western Ukraine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I said they wanted union with Russia. Or more precisely, they wanted Ukraine to be in union with Russia.
> 
> The part of Donbas didn't vote and said goodbye to this government. You can't demand anything from them now.
> 
> I agree with him on many parts. I don't want to repeat everything. In a nutshell, I already said this above - if one group of people is allowed to seize power, you can't blame others for doing the same.
> 
> Why didn't you name the country? Are you afraid?
Click to expand...


Why should Ukraine want to join with Russia, because a minority want it?

I wasn't talking about Donbas. I was talking about other parts of Ukraine which you claimed want unification with Russia.

I thought you were on Ukraine's side, you seem to be on Russia's side.

The UK. Stratford57. I've been in London and there are thousands of Russians living and working there. They even have their own newspapers.


----------



## Trizub

Stratford57 said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you working for Putin also?
> 
> 
> 
> Well, ESay , would you ever think somebody could blame you for working for Putin? Welcome to the club, Putin doesn't have any idea we both have been "working for him" (according to stupid Trizub ).
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're both helping his cause.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm here to bring a ray of the truth to the forum(I joined the forum after Poroshenko attacked civilians in Donbass who did not want to stay in  Nazi Ukraine with full support of lying Western Media). And so far the truth is with Putin and Russia regardless if you like it or not.
> 
> St Alexander Nevsky, “God is not in might but in Truth”.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No civilians have been deliberately targeted. The Russian side have killed civilians also incidentally. Why didn't you feel the same anger when Putin was bombing civilians in Chechnya?
> 
> Putin, Russia, Stratford57, the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Putin was the one who stopped the war in Chechnya (inspirited, sponsored and supplied with weapons from abroad during Yeltsin's times) and now Chechnians keep showing the highest numbers of votes for him in the whole country: over 70 or even 80%. Go figure.
Click to expand...


9 years after he became president.
That's because they know what he'll do to them if they don't support him.


----------



## Stratford57

Trizub said:


> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, ESay , would you ever think somebody could blame you for working for Putin? Welcome to the club, Putin doesn't have any idea we both have been "working for him" (according to stupid Trizub ).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're both helping his cause.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm here to bring a ray of the truth to the forum(I joined the forum after Poroshenko attacked civilians in Donbass who did not want to stay in  Nazi Ukraine with full support of lying Western Media). And so far the truth is with Putin and Russia regardless if you like it or not.
> 
> St Alexander Nevsky, “God is not in might but in Truth”.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No civilians have been deliberately targeted. The Russian side have killed civilians also incidentally. Why didn't you feel the same anger when Putin was bombing civilians in Chechnya?
> 
> Putin, Russia, Stratford57, the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Putin was the one who stopped the war in Chechnya (inspirited, sponsored and supplied with weapons from abroad during Yeltsin's times) and now Chechnians keep showing the highest numbers of votes for him in the whole country: over 70 or even 80%. Go figure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 9 years after he became president.
> That's because they know what he'll do to them if they don't support him.
Click to expand...

You need to see a doctor about severe brain damage.


----------



## Trizub

Stratford57 said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're both helping his cause.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm here to bring a ray of the truth to the forum(I joined the forum after Poroshenko attacked civilians in Donbass who did not want to stay in  Nazi Ukraine with full support of lying Western Media). And so far the truth is with Putin and Russia regardless if you like it or not.
> 
> St Alexander Nevsky, “God is not in might but in Truth”.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No civilians have been deliberately targeted. The Russian side have killed civilians also incidentally. Why didn't you feel the same anger when Putin was bombing civilians in Chechnya?
> 
> Putin, Russia, Stratford57, the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Putin was the one who stopped the war in Chechnya (inspirited, sponsored and supplied with weapons from abroad during Yeltsin's times) and now Chechnians keep showing the highest numbers of votes for him in the whole country: over 70 or even 80%. Go figure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 9 years after he became president.
> That's because they know what he'll do to them if they don't support him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You need to see a doctor about severe brain damage.
Click to expand...


Why, because I'm not in the Putin fan club?


----------



## Stratford57

Trizub said:


> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm here to bring a ray of the truth to the forum(I joined the forum after Poroshenko attacked civilians in Donbass who did not want to stay in  Nazi Ukraine with full support of lying Western Media). And so far the truth is with Putin and Russia regardless if you like it or not.
> 
> St Alexander Nevsky, “God is not in might but in Truth”.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No civilians have been deliberately targeted. The Russian side have killed civilians also incidentally. Why didn't you feel the same anger when Putin was bombing civilians in Chechnya?
> 
> Putin, Russia, Stratford57, the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Putin was the one who stopped the war in Chechnya (inspirited, sponsored and supplied with weapons from abroad during Yeltsin's times) and now Chechnians keep showing the highest numbers of votes for him in the whole country: over 70 or even 80%. Go figure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 9 years after he became president.
> That's because they know what he'll do to them if they don't support him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You need to see a doctor about severe brain damage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why, because I'm not in the Putin fan club?
Click to expand...

No. Just because you seem to have a brain damage.


----------



## ESay

Trizub said:


> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because a referendum is a perfect chanse to find out the desires of people?  No?
> 
> You don't see any reason of it? Apparently, the people that live there didn't see any reason to abide by the rules of government they didn't choose.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think they should have referendums in all parts of Ukraine? I haven't heard of any desire for a refendum in Southern Ukraine and only a minority want it in Eastern Ukraine.
> 
> They did choose the government, they voted in elections. All regions of Ukraine voted for Zelensky, apart from Lvivska oblast.
> 
> Why do you want to break Ukraine up? Are you working for Putin also?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't want a break up of Ukraine. I want Ukraine to be a prosperous country. But, unfortunately we have now what we have. Your stance is illogical. If one group of people is allowed to seize state buildings and beat police and install their government, it is strange to blame others for doing the same.
> Not all regions, the part of Donbas didn't vote altogether.
> 
> I agree with the main part what theHawk have written here. So, I don't want to repeat this again.
> 
> Btw, you wrote that you live also in another country. What this country is? Do you live there constantly?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It seems you do. Why would you want Ukraine to lose all of it's coastline and be surrounded by Russia on 3 sides? The police attacked and killed protestors.
> I know Donbas didn't vote. I was talking about parts of Eastern Ukraine and Southern Ukraine, which you claim want independence. They all voted in the elections.
> 
> You agree with The Hawk?!! What do you agree with?
> 
> A European country. No I don't live there constantly and I'm hoping to live in Ukraine permanently. If you're wondering, yes I am from Western Ukraine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I said they wanted union with Russia. Or more precisely, they wanted Ukraine to be in union with Russia.
> 
> The part of Donbas didn't vote and said goodbye to this government. You can't demand anything from them now.
> 
> I agree with him on many parts. I don't want to repeat everything. In a nutshell, I already said this above - if one group of people is allowed to seize power, you can't blame others for doing the same.
> 
> Why didn't you name the country? Are you afraid?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why should Ukraine want to join with Russia, because a minority want it?
> 
> I wasn't talking about Donbas. I was talking about other parts of Ukraine which you claimed want unification with Russia.
> 
> I thought you were on Ukraine's side, you seem to be on Russia's side.
> 
> The UK. Stratford57. I've been in London and there are thousands of Russians living and working there. They even have their own newspapers.
Click to expand...

I don't say that Ukraine should unite with Russia. And I am against it. But if there is a government which is pro Russian and which has support from some regions and then someone overthrows this government, then backclash will occur. 

And yes, I think that these parts would vote for a union with Russia. But newly formed Ukrainian government managed to keep them inside Ukraine. And this is a good thing. And they are adapting to new reality. The question about them is closed. 

The question remains what to do with Donbas. 

I am not on Russias side. And if you had come to this forum a couple of years ago, you would know that surely.


----------



## Trizub

Stratford57 said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> No civilians have been deliberately targeted. The Russian side have killed civilians also incidentally. Why didn't you feel the same anger when Putin was bombing civilians in Chechnya?
> 
> Putin, Russia, Stratford57, the truth.
> 
> 
> 
> Putin was the one who stopped the war in Chechnya (inspirited, sponsored and supplied with weapons from abroad during Yeltsin's times) and now Chechnians keep showing the highest numbers of votes for him in the whole country: over 70 or even 80%. Go figure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 9 years after he became president.
> That's because they know what he'll do to them if they don't support him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You need to see a doctor about severe brain damage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why, because I'm not in the Putin fan club?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. Just because you seem to have a brain damage.
Click to expand...


Strange. I wouldn't say that about you, even though I completely disagree with your opinions.


----------



## Trizub

ESay said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think they should have referendums in all parts of Ukraine? I haven't heard of any desire for a refendum in Southern Ukraine and only a minority want it in Eastern Ukraine.
> 
> They did choose the government, they voted in elections. All regions of Ukraine voted for Zelensky, apart from Lvivska oblast.
> 
> Why do you want to break Ukraine up? Are you working for Putin also?
> 
> 
> 
> I don't want a break up of Ukraine. I want Ukraine to be a prosperous country. But, unfortunately we have now what we have. Your stance is illogical. If one group of people is allowed to seize state buildings and beat police and install their government, it is strange to blame others for doing the same.
> Not all regions, the part of Donbas didn't vote altogether.
> 
> I agree with the main part what theHawk have written here. So, I don't want to repeat this again.
> 
> Btw, you wrote that you live also in another country. What this country is? Do you live there constantly?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It seems you do. Why would you want Ukraine to lose all of it's coastline and be surrounded by Russia on 3 sides? The police attacked and killed protestors.
> I know Donbas didn't vote. I was talking about parts of Eastern Ukraine and Southern Ukraine, which you claim want independence. They all voted in the elections.
> 
> You agree with The Hawk?!! What do you agree with?
> 
> A European country. No I don't live there constantly and I'm hoping to live in Ukraine permanently. If you're wondering, yes I am from Western Ukraine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I said they wanted union with Russia. Or more precisely, they wanted Ukraine to be in union with Russia.
> 
> The part of Donbas didn't vote and said goodbye to this government. You can't demand anything from them now.
> 
> I agree with him on many parts. I don't want to repeat everything. In a nutshell, I already said this above - if one group of people is allowed to seize power, you can't blame others for doing the same.
> 
> Why didn't you name the country? Are you afraid?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why should Ukraine want to join with Russia, because a minority want it?
> 
> I wasn't talking about Donbas. I was talking about other parts of Ukraine which you claimed want unification with Russia.
> 
> I thought you were on Ukraine's side, you seem to be on Russia's side.
> 
> The UK. Stratford57. I've been in London and there are thousands of Russians living and working there. They even have their own newspapers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't say that Ukraine should unite with Russia. And I am against it. But if there is a government which is pro Russian and which has support from some regions and then someone overthrows this government, then backclash will occur.
> 
> And yes, I think that these parts would vote for a union with Russia. But newly formed Ukrainian government managed to keep them inside Ukraine. And this is a good thing. And they are adapting to new reality. The question about them is closed.
> 
> The question remains what to do with Donbas.
> 
> I am not on Russias side. And if you had come to this forum a couple of years ago, you would know that surely.
Click to expand...


I hope that doesn't happen.

I'm not sure they would. Kharkiv didn't come under rebels control despite their attempts to take it.

It will probably have to have autonomy when the war has ended, they won't to be controllerd directly from Kyiv.

OK, I accept that. I only joined this forum in August.


----------



## Stratford57

Trizub said:


> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Putin was the one who stopped the war in Chechnya (inspirited, sponsored and supplied with weapons from abroad during Yeltsin's times) and now Chechnians keep showing the highest numbers of votes for him in the whole country: over 70 or even 80%. Go figure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9 years after he became president.
> That's because they know what he'll do to them if they don't support him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You need to see a doctor about severe brain damage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why, because I'm not in the Putin fan club?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. Just because you seem to have a brain damage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Strange. I wouldn't say that about you, even though I completely disagree with your opinions.
Click to expand...

Ok, I apologize for being too sarcastic.


----------



## Trizub

Stratford57 said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 9 years after he became president.
> That's because they know what he'll do to them if they don't support him.
> 
> 
> 
> You need to see a doctor about severe brain damage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why, because I'm not in the Putin fan club?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. Just because you seem to have a brain damage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Strange. I wouldn't say that about you, even though I completely disagree with your opinions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok, I apologize for being too sarcastic.
Click to expand...


I don't mind it if you're not being serious. You should have used emojis.


----------



## Trizub

It looks like there could be another Maidan, because Zelensky's agreed to the Steinmeier Formula.


----------



## zaangalewa

Baron said:


> What's about Russia crushes NATO? Imbeciles like armenian jew Harrigan provokes WWIII.
> It is understandable why only paid by CIA 'Russian' Fifth Column supports ideas like 'democracy' and 'human rights'. Most of Russians wants to stop any relationship with the West and western institutions.
> The WWIII is coming and guilty on it are not Russians
> 
> _But U.S. forces believe they know how to crack Kaliningrad, Gen Jeff Harrigan, commander of U.S. Air Forces in Europe, told reporters including Breaking Defense’s Sydney Freedberg, Jr. “We train to that,” Harrigian said. “We think through those plans all the time, and… if that would ever come to fruition, we’d be ready to execute.”_
> 
> Russia's Kaliningrad Territory Is Armed to The Teeth. NATO Wants to Crush It in a War.



Kaliningrad is the old German city "Königsberg". The most famous inhabitant of Königsberg was Immanuel Kant. He wrote there in 1795 "Zum ewigen Frieden" (English: _"Perpetual Peace") _ - sounds in German like the name of a pub and/or the way to heaven. So perhaps it's a good idea to read this writing and to speak about the ideas of this writing of the year 1795, before to write in puplic such an unbeliebvable irreal bullshit about a possible nuclear war between Russia and the USA or anyone else in the world.

Here a part of the summary from the English Wikipedia:

-----
_*Perpetual Peace: A Philosophical Sketch, Immanuel Kant, 1795*

*Summary*:

In this essay, Kant proposed a peace program to be implemented by governments. The "Preliminary Articles" described these steps that should be taken immediately, or with all deliberate speed:
_

"No secret treaty of peace shall be held valid in which there is tacitly reserved matter for a future war"
"No independent states, large or small, shall come under the dominion of another state by inheritance, exchange, purchase, or donation"
"Standing armies shall in time be totally abolished"
"National debts shall not be contracted with a view to the external friction of states"
"No state shall by force interfere with the constitution or government of another state"
"No state shall, during war, permit such acts of hostility which would make mutual confidence in the subsequent peace impossible: such are the employment of assassins (percussores), poisoners (venefici), breach of capitulation, and incitement to treason (perduellio) in the opposing state"
Three Definitive Articles would provide not merely a cessation of hostilities, but a foundation on which to build a peace:


"The civil constitution of every state should be repubican"
"The law of nations shall be founded on a federation of free states"
"The law of world citizenship shall be limited to conditions of universal hospitality"

_-----

_
And here the context in the bible:
_-----
It shall come to pass in the latter days that the mountain of the house of the Lord shall be established as the highest of the mountains, and it shall be lifted up above the hills; and peoples shall flow to it, and many nations shall come, and say: “Come, let us go up to the mountain of the Lord, to the house of the God of Jacob, that he may teach us his ways and that we may walk in his paths.” For out of Zion shall go forth the law, and the word of the Lord from Jerusalem. 
 He shall judge between many peoples, and shall decide disputes for strong nations far away; and they shall beat their swords into plowshares, and their spears into pruning hooks; nation shall not lift up sword against nation, neither shall they learn war anymore; but they shall sit every man under his vine and under his fig tree, and no one shall make them afraid, for the mouth of the Lord of hosts has spoken. For all the peoples walk each in the name of its god, but we will walk in the name of the Lord our God forever and ever._
-----
-----


----------



## Stratford57

Trizub said:


> It looks like there could be another Maidan, because Zelensky's agreed to the Steinmeier Formula.


It only shows how corrupt Ukrainian oligarchs and top politicians are and how "independent" Ukraine is.

Ukrainian oligarchs and top politicians have been making lots of money on the war in Donbass increasing their incomes several times. The war is not over due to them ( not because "Putin occupied Ukraine", that's their poor excuse). Each of them controls certain groups and even battalions of Ukrainian Nazis, that's probably who were protesting today in Kiev. 

Last week Trump told Zelensky "to come along with Putin" , we all saw that miserable face of Zelemsky listening to that. But... he probably knows our funny saying: "Who feeds a girl with a dinner will _dance _her".

It won't be any Maidan: wrong person in the WH at the moment.


----------



## zaangalewa

Baron said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> Russia should give Konigsburg back to Germany.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ukraine & Polska all stolen territorials to Russia and Germany too.
Click to expand...


This picture shows only a little part of the negative results of world 1+2 for Germans. Germany and Austria were for example a historical unity. No one is able to understand the German history without Austria or the Austrian history without Germany.

This was the multi-national empire Austria-Hungaria in 1913 projected to a globe, which shows the current states: https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/d/d0/Austro-Hungary_Empire_(orthographic_projection).svg

But no German and no Austrian - except some few idiots -  likes to turn back history to the year 1913.  In 1913 ended this, what we could call "the good old time". This time is over. It was a brilliant time.


----------



## zaangalewa

Oh by the way: The Austrians had called 200 years ago the Russians and the Ukrainians both "Ruthens" (="Ruthenen"). It's time for Russians and Ukrainians to respect again each other as free brothers and sisters. All weapons in this pseudo-conflict between Ruthens and Ruthens, between Russians and Ukrainians, have to fall silent. Now and forever!


----------



## Trizub

Stratford57 said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> It looks like there could be another Maidan, because Zelensky's agreed to the Steinmeier Formula.
> 
> 
> 
> It only shows how corrupt Ukrainian oligarchs and top politicians are and how "independent" Ukraine is.
> 
> Ukrainian oligarchs and top politicians have been making lots of money on the war in Donbass increasing their incomes several times. The war is not over due to them ( not because "Putin occupied Ukraine", that's their poor excuse). Each of them controls certain groups and even battalions of Ukrainian Nazis, that's probably who were protesting today in Kiev.
> 
> Last week Trump told Zelensky "to come along with Putin" , we all saw that miserable face of Zelemsky listening to that. But... he probably knows our funny saying: "Who feeds a girl with a dinner will _dance _her".
> 
> It won't be any Maidan: wrong person in the WH at the moment.
Click to expand...


You're wrong, it's ordinary citizens protesting. Zelensky has given Putin de facto control of Donbas.

Zelensky shouldn't be cooperating with Putin.

What's the WH got to do with it?  Ukrainians have minds of their own, they don't need to take orders from Trump, your friend Soros or anybody else.


----------



## Trizub

zaangalewa said:


> Oh by the way: The Austrians had called 200 years ago the Russians and the Ukrainians both "Ruthens" (="Ruthenen"). It's time for Russians and Ukrainians to respect again each other as free brothers and sisters. All weapons in this pseudo-conflict between Ruthens and Ruthens, between Russians and Ukrainians, have to fall silent. Now and forever!



Only Ukrainians are Ruthenians, not Russians. Ukrainians aren't Russians, they're not the same people.


----------



## Stratford57

Trizub said:


> Ukrainians have minds of their own,.


It's a joke of the day. Your "mind of your own" is a bright example.

TheGuardian:
Skripal, a former paratrooper, supported Putin’s 2014 annexation of Crimea and *referred disparagingly to Ukrainians as “simply sheep who needed a good shepherd”*. Skripal also *refused to believe Russian troops had entered eastern Ukraine covertly, saying that if they had, they would have quickly reached the capital, Kiev.*
Sergei Skripal initially did not believe Russia tried to kill him – book

P.S If Ukrainians had mind of their own they would NOT destroy their own country just to please the West and , especially, American Deep State (including our favorite Soros).


----------



## ESay

Trizub said:


> It looks like there could be another Maidan, because Zelensky's agreed to the Steinmeier Formula.


Personally I don't consider the Minsk agreements as a defeat of Ukraine. Moreover, at the time when they were signed it could be considered as a success, because they stopped a full scale war. 

The question is how this agreements will be fulfilled. There are certain clauses there which Ukraine can turn to her advantage. The main problem is that Ukraine is only a subject. The big countries can make Ukraine to do what is suitable for them, not for her.


----------



## Trizub

Stratford57 said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ukrainians have minds of their own,.
> 
> 
> 
> It's a joke of the day. Your "mind of your own" is a bright example.
> 
> TheGuardian:
> Skripal, a former paratrooper, supported Putin’s 2014 annexation of Crimea and *referred disparagingly to Ukrainians as “simply sheep who needed a good shepherd”*. Skripal also *refused to believe Russian troops had entered eastern Ukraine covertly, saying that if they had, they would have quickly reached the capital, Kiev.*
> Sergei Skripal initially did not believe Russia tried to kill him – book
> 
> P.S If Ukrainians had mind of their own they would NOT destroy their own country just to please the West and , especially, American Deep State (including our favorite Soros).
Click to expand...


It's not a joke. Maidan wouldn't have happened in 2013 if Ukrainians didn't have a mind of their own, they would have let Yanukovich get away with selling Ukraine to Putin

You've already posted that about Skipal. I don't care what a brainwashed Russian thinks about Ukraine.

Ukraine does things to please itself, not your favourite Soros.


----------



## Trizub

ESay said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> It looks like there could be another Maidan, because Zelensky's agreed to the Steinmeier Formula.
> 
> 
> 
> Personally I don't consider the Minsk agreements as a defeat of Ukraine. Moreover, at the time when they were signed it could be considered as a success, because they stopped a full scale war.
> 
> The question is how this agreements will be fulfilled. There are certain clauses there which Ukraine can turn to her advantage. The main problem is that Ukraine is only a subject. The big countries can make Ukraine to do what is suitable for them, not for her.
Click to expand...


It's not yet known what will happen or whether the law will end. If Moscow is happy with the deal it is a defeat for Ukraine.

Not everything is known about it. No one knows everything which Zelensky has signed.


----------



## Stratford57

Trizub said:


> If Moscow is happy with the deal it is a defeat for Ukraine.


^ This is the  root of all Ukrainian problems and tragedies.


----------



## ESay

Trizub said:


> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> It looks like there could be another Maidan, because Zelensky's agreed to the Steinmeier Formula.
> 
> 
> 
> Personally I don't consider the Minsk agreements as a defeat of Ukraine. Moreover, at the time when they were signed it could be considered as a success, because they stopped a full scale war.
> 
> The question is how this agreements will be fulfilled. There are certain clauses there which Ukraine can turn to her advantage. The main problem is that Ukraine is only a subject. The big countries can make Ukraine to do what is suitable for them, not for her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not yet known what will happen or whether the law will end. If Moscow is happy with the deal it is a defeat for Ukraine.
> 
> Not everything is known about it. No one knows everything which Zelensky has signed.
Click to expand...

Read the Minsk agreements. They are easily googled. Everything is written there. So called formula only clarifies some stages of implementing them.


----------



## Baron

Trizub said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> No a trash can like Ukraine decides about the western policy toward Russia.
> Not only Crimea alone but also 90 % of Ukraine belong to Russia!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No part of Ukraine belongs to Russia.
> Crimea is Ukraine!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ukraine was dissolved when the revolutionaries threw out their constitution in order to choose a new leader and government.
> You don’t just get to throw out the rule book and then try to use the same rule book to claim what your borders are.  When forming a new country, you only get to claim the land you hold with your army and who ever willingly participates in that new government.
> 
> Crimea clearly did not and they chose to side with Russia.  Funny how you fascists don’t give a shit about democracy.  It didn’t work for you when trying to remove the rightfully elected president, and you ignore the will of the people in Crimea.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ukraine has been dissoved? Russia signed the Budapest memorandum in 1994 agreeing to respect Ukraine's territorial integrity in exchange for Ukraine giving up it's nuclear weapons. Russia broke the treaty, it is the aggressor, stop passing the blame.
> 
> The Crimea referendum was a fake referendum. What facists? The Ukrainian government aren't fascists, nor have they ever been. The fascists are in Russia, why do you think your president is known as Putler?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, Ukraine was dissolved when they threw out their constitution since they couldn’t legally remove the President they didn’t like.
> 
> You don’t automatically get to keep the same borders and people, especially when there is a split.  The ethnic Russians in eastern Ukraine voted to be a part of the Russian Federation.  You can cry about it not being “legitimate” because the vote didn’t go the way you wanted, but tough shit.  Also, your new Ukrainian army was too weak to take it over.  Thus you don’t own it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes they could and they did.
> 
> "The ethnic Russians in eastern Ukraine voted to be a part of the Russian Federation."
> When did that vote happen?
Click to expand...


Do you can't read newspapers?


----------



## Baron

Trizub said:


> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am not sure about Donbas, but forget about Crimea. Sanctions will be dropped. Of course, some personal and formal sanctions may exist for eternity, but they will have insignificant effect if any. I thought that story about the Council of Europe should have opened your eyes. Also, the claims about Russia and G7 didn't come from nothing.
> 
> About the referendum. I don't know what you meant by internal politics. The ruling coalition openly supported the Association agreement. It is logical to assume that this coalition has support of the majority. But the Agreement was supported only by 30% of the voters.
> 
> Yes, you posted the link. And I gave my opinion about that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know it will be very difficult to get Crimea back and there will be a difficult situation in Crimea when the war has ended there also. You seem to support no sanctions against Russia. Putin's aggressive actions against his neighbours can't go unpunished. I know about that vote. Sanctions must remain in place whatever.
> 
> The voters in that referendum were unhappy with the Dutch government, many gave a protest vote against the government, it wasn't because they're anti Ukrainian
> 
> Which I read.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is not about what I support. It is all about reality. The current sanctions target mostly European companies. And it is understandable that many countries in Europe want to abolish them.
> And that is normal. Everyone pursues own interests. Ukraine should take care of itself finally.
> 
> Is I am not mistaken, the same people got reelected in the Netherelends afterwards.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I understand what you're saying, but Russia can't be allowed to get away with it's actions.
> 
> It was something to do with them being unhappy with the EU and immigration. Only 32% voted in the referendum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, Russia doesn't ask anyone's permission. She has been doing what she is considered needed to do. And Europe is too busy with economic issues and internal conflicts to get involved into a long conflict with Russia.
> 
> Yes, they were unhappy with immigration and feared that the Agreement would open borders for Ukrainians. The Dutch government even demanded to insert a clause that the Agreement doesn't mean a step to the EU membership.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not expecting there to be a conflict between Europe and Russia and I don't want that to happen.
> 
> I don't know whether they did, Ukraine is still hoping to get full EU membership.
Click to expand...


Probably in 200 years, EU has enough parasites.


----------



## Baron

Trizub said:


> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> No part of Ukraine belongs to Russia.
> Crimea is Ukraine!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The entirely Ukraine is Russia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No it isn't. Imperialist Russia should stay out of Ukraine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I said the president, which means the current president you dimwit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Your 'president' is just a clown, a laughable puppet of Deep State.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry that reply should have been to your Kremlin buddy "The Hawk".
> 
> Deep State. LOL!
> 
> Do you check for Jews under your bed?
Click to expand...


Do you know a conspiracy against Russia without participation of Jews?


----------



## Baron

Trizub said:


> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> The sanctions are in place to punish Russia, they must remain until it withdraws from Crimea and Donbas..Russia can't be allowed it's aggressions without any consequences, otherwise they will carry on doing it and think they're untouchable.
> 
> I disagree with you, I already posted a link about the IT industry in Ukraine and education levels aren't low.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No a trash can like Ukraine decides about the western policy toward Russia.
> Not only Crimea alone but also 90 % of Ukraine belong to Russia!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No part of Ukraine belongs to Russia.
> Crimea is Ukraine!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ukraine was dissolved when the revolutionaries threw out their constitution in order to choose a new leader and government.
> You don’t just get to throw out the rule book and then try to use the same rule book to claim what your borders are.  When forming a new country, you only get to claim the land you hold with your army and who ever willingly participates in that new government.
> 
> Crimea clearly did not and they chose to side with Russia.  Funny how you fascists don’t give a shit about democracy.  It didn’t work for you when trying to remove the rightfully elected president, and you ignore the will of the people in Crimea.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I admire your patience trying to educate those clowns, they seem to trade their brains for ghostly "European future" which is not gonna happen. There are a few thoughts consolidating your point.
> 
> Nov,30, American Conservative, Patrick J. Buchanan, a former adviser of several American presidents:
> 
> *If Ukraine had a right to break free of Russia in 1991, why do not Crimea, Donetsk and Luhansk have the right to break free of Kiev?*
> Why is Ukraine’s Kerch Crisis Any of Our Business?
> ------------------------
> Was it U.S. complicity in the Kiev coup that ousted the elected pro-Russian regime that caused Putin to seize Crimea to hold onto Russia’s Black Sea naval base at Sevastopol?
> 
> *Many Putin actions we condemn were reactions to what we did.*
> 
> *Russia annexed Crimea bloodlessly*. But did not the *U.S. bomb Serbia for 78 days* to force Belgrade to surrender her cradle province of Kosovo?
> 
> How was that more moral than what Putin did in Crimea?
> Trump Calls Off Cold War II
> ----------------------------------
> _TheGuardian:_
> The poisoned former spy Sergei Skripal was initially reluctant to believe the Russian government had tried to kill him, according to a new book, and despite selling secrets to MI6 was an “unashamed Russian nationalist”.
> 
> Skripal, a former paratrooper, *supported Putin’s 2014* annexation of Crimea and *referred disparagingly to Ukrainians as “simply sheep who needed a good shepherd”*. Skripal also *refused to believe Russian troops had entered eastern Ukraine covertly, saying that if they had, they would have quickly reached the capital, Kiev.*
> Sergei Skripal initially did not believe Russia tried to kill him – book
> 
> (That's why British MI5  must have chosen them to poison and to put a blame on Putin, two birds in one shot).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ukraine didn't break free from Russia in 1991, it broke free from the dissolved USSR, as did 14 other republics.
> 
> Ukrainians ousted corrupt Yanukovich, not the Yanks.
> 
> Skripal is an idiot and so are you if you believe MI5 poisoned him.
Click to expand...


Ukraine was always a part of Russia


----------



## Baron

Trizub said:


> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ukraine didn't break free from Russia in 1991, it broke free from the dissolved USSR, as did 14 other republics.
> 
> Ukrainians ousted corrupt Yanukovich, not the Yanks.
> 
> Skripal is an idiot and so are you if you believe MI5 poisoned him.
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like I just turned on Ukrainian "news". And that is exactly a reason why I stopped listening to them long time ago: they are very efficient in making any brain crooked. Just like yours.
> 
> P.S. Have you ever tried to think on your own? Something tells me the answer is : NO.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Everything I wrote is true.
> 
> So it's just a coincidence that 2 Russian spies were in Salisbury at the same time as Skripal was poisoned? Their claims they'd gone to Salisbury to see the "World famous" cathedral spire were laughable.
> 
> I do think for myself. It's well known that extreme right wingers like Buchanan admire Putin.
Click to expand...


The entirely Skripal story is a lie


----------



## Baron

Stratford57 said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> The "DPR" and "LPR" are illegal, so elections there are illegal
> 
> Yanukovich was impeached.
> 
> 
> 
> Yanukovich was overthrown not impeached. And it was annti-constitutional.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes he was and no it wasn't.
> 
> Ukraine President Yanukovich impeached
> 
> Stratford on the floor again. Ukrainians always kick Kremlin propagandist's ass. Who's next Baron or The Hawk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *This French documentary* lifts the veil on the deception of the US/Europe/NATO elites and their ever faithful media bullhorns. *It informs us of a planned coup, described by the head of Stratfor* as the most blatant ever, of the butchering of innocent people in the Odessa Trades Hall at the behest of politicians and oligarchs, and the continuing presence of heavily armed neo-Nazi thugs controlling the streets and occupying politically powerful positions in government.
> 
> 
> Embedded media from this media site is no longer available
> 
> 
> Coup in Ukraine Illustrates America’s Addiction to Meddling and Regime Change
> Liveleak.com - Coup in Ukraine Illustrates America’s Addiction to Meddling and Regime Change
> 
> Educate yourself so you'll at least learn what's going on in your own country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is the biggest pile of sh*t I ever seen. Odesa wasn't planned and it certainly wasn't orchestrated by the government.
> What were Russians from Crimea doing in Odesa that day? They'd come to attack Ukrainians from Kharkiv and Odesa who had organised a peace march there. Everything which followed was as a result of that.
> 
> You are so gullible and I don't believe you live in Ukraine either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Alas, the facts are against you and your little brainwashed mind, dear poor victim of Soros propaganda.
Click to expand...


The guy can still not accept Ukraine will sometimes became a part of Russia


----------



## Trizub

Stratford57 said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Moscow is happy with the deal it is a defeat for Ukraine.
> 
> 
> 
> ^ This is the  root of all Ukrainian problems and tragedies.
Click to expand...


You're right for once. Russia is the root of all Ukrainian problems and tragedies.


----------



## Trizub

ESay said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> It looks like there could be another Maidan, because Zelensky's agreed to the Steinmeier Formula.
> 
> 
> 
> Personally I don't consider the Minsk agreements as a defeat of Ukraine. Moreover, at the time when they were signed it could be considered as a success, because they stopped a full scale war.
> 
> The question is how this agreements will be fulfilled. There are certain clauses there which Ukraine can turn to her advantage. The main problem is that Ukraine is only a subject. The big countries can make Ukraine to do what is suitable for them, not for her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not yet known what will happen or whether the law will end. If Moscow is happy with the deal it is a defeat for Ukraine.
> 
> Not everything is known about it. No one knows everything which Zelensky has signed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Read the Minsk agreements. They are easily googled. Everything is written there. So called formula only clarifies some stages of implementing them.
Click to expand...


OK. I'll find them and read them.


----------



## Trizub

Baron said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> No part of Ukraine belongs to Russia.
> Crimea is Ukraine!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ukraine was dissolved when the revolutionaries threw out their constitution in order to choose a new leader and government.
> You don’t just get to throw out the rule book and then try to use the same rule book to claim what your borders are.  When forming a new country, you only get to claim the land you hold with your army and who ever willingly participates in that new government.
> 
> Crimea clearly did not and they chose to side with Russia.  Funny how you fascists don’t give a shit about democracy.  It didn’t work for you when trying to remove the rightfully elected president, and you ignore the will of the people in Crimea.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ukraine has been dissoved? Russia signed the Budapest memorandum in 1994 agreeing to respect Ukraine's territorial integrity in exchange for Ukraine giving up it's nuclear weapons. Russia broke the treaty, it is the aggressor, stop passing the blame.
> 
> The Crimea referendum was a fake referendum. What facists? The Ukrainian government aren't fascists, nor have they ever been. The fascists are in Russia, why do you think your president is known as Putler?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, Ukraine was dissolved when they threw out their constitution since they couldn’t legally remove the President they didn’t like.
> 
> You don’t automatically get to keep the same borders and people, especially when there is a split.  The ethnic Russians in eastern Ukraine voted to be a part of the Russian Federation.  You can cry about it not being “legitimate” because the vote didn’t go the way you wanted, but tough shit.  Also, your new Ukrainian army was too weak to take it over.  Thus you don’t own it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes they could and they did.
> 
> "The ethnic Russians in eastern Ukraine voted to be a part of the Russian Federation."
> When did that vote happen?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you can't read newspapers?
Click to expand...


Yes I can. What I wrote isn't wrong. The only vote to join the RF happened in Crimea, not Eastern Ukraine.


----------



## Trizub

Baron said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know it will be very difficult to get Crimea back and there will be a difficult situation in Crimea when the war has ended there also. You seem to support no sanctions against Russia. Putin's aggressive actions against his neighbours can't go unpunished. I know about that vote. Sanctions must remain in place whatever.
> 
> The voters in that referendum were unhappy with the Dutch government, many gave a protest vote against the government, it wasn't because they're anti Ukrainian
> 
> Which I read.
> 
> 
> 
> It is not about what I support. It is all about reality. The current sanctions target mostly European companies. And it is understandable that many countries in Europe want to abolish them.
> And that is normal. Everyone pursues own interests. Ukraine should take care of itself finally.
> 
> Is I am not mistaken, the same people got reelected in the Netherelends afterwards.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I understand what you're saying, but Russia can't be allowed to get away with it's actions.
> 
> It was something to do with them being unhappy with the EU and immigration. Only 32% voted in the referendum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, Russia doesn't ask anyone's permission. She has been doing what she is considered needed to do. And Europe is too busy with economic issues and internal conflicts to get involved into a long conflict with Russia.
> 
> Yes, they were unhappy with immigration and feared that the Agreement would open borders for Ukrainians. The Dutch government even demanded to insert a clause that the Agreement doesn't mean a step to the EU membership.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not expecting there to be a conflict between Europe and Russia and I don't want that to happen.
> 
> I don't know whether they did, Ukraine is still hoping to get full EU membership.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Probably in 200 years, EU has enough parasites.
Click to expand...


You can come on here in 200 years and brag about how you were right.


----------



## Stratford57

Trizub said:


> [
> 
> You're right for once. Russia is the root of all Ukrainian problems and tragedies.


Soros has just rejoiced. His dollars at work.


----------



## Trizub

Baron said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ukraine didn't break free from Russia in 1991, it broke free from the dissolved USSR, as did 14 other republics.
> 
> Ukrainians ousted corrupt Yanukovich, not the Yanks.
> 
> Skripal is an idiot and so are you if you believe MI5 poisoned him.
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like I just turned on Ukrainian "news". And that is exactly a reason why I stopped listening to them long time ago: they are very efficient in making any brain crooked. Just like yours.
> 
> P.S. Have you ever tried to think on your own? Something tells me the answer is : NO.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Everything I wrote is true.
> 
> So it's just a coincidence that 2 Russian spies were in Salisbury at the same time as Skripal was poisoned? Their claims they'd gone to Salisbury to see the "World famous" cathedral spire were laughable.
> 
> I do think for myself. It's well known that extreme right wingers like Buchanan admire Putin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The entirely Skripal story is a lie
Click to expand...


I wouldn't expect you to say anything else.


----------



## Trizub

Baron said:


> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yanukovich was overthrown not impeached. And it was annti-constitutional.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes he was and no it wasn't.
> 
> Ukraine President Yanukovich impeached
> 
> Stratford on the floor again. Ukrainians always kick Kremlin propagandist's ass. Who's next Baron or The Hawk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *This French documentary* lifts the veil on the deception of the US/Europe/NATO elites and their ever faithful media bullhorns. *It informs us of a planned coup, described by the head of Stratfor* as the most blatant ever, of the butchering of innocent people in the Odessa Trades Hall at the behest of politicians and oligarchs, and the continuing presence of heavily armed neo-Nazi thugs controlling the streets and occupying politically powerful positions in government.
> 
> 
> Embedded media from this media site is no longer available
> 
> 
> Coup in Ukraine Illustrates America’s Addiction to Meddling and Regime Change
> Liveleak.com - Coup in Ukraine Illustrates America’s Addiction to Meddling and Regime Change
> 
> Educate yourself so you'll at least learn what's going on in your own country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is the biggest pile of sh*t I ever seen. Odesa wasn't planned and it certainly wasn't orchestrated by the government.
> What were Russians from Crimea doing in Odesa that day? They'd come to attack Ukrainians from Kharkiv and Odesa who had organised a peace march there. Everything which followed was as a result of that.
> 
> You are so gullible and I don't believe you live in Ukraine either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Alas, the facts are against you and your little brainwashed mind, dear poor victim of Soros propaganda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The guy can still not accept Ukraine will sometimes became a part of Russia
Click to expand...


Maybe it will, but not voluntarily.


----------



## Trizub

Stratford57 said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> You're right for once. Russia is the root of all Ukrainian problems and tragedies.
> 
> 
> 
> Soros has just rejoiced. His dollars at work.
> 
> View attachment 282455
Click to expand...


No one pays me and certainly not your friend Soros.


----------



## Stratford57

Trizub said:


> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> You're right for once. Russia is the root of all Ukrainian problems and tragedies.
> 
> 
> 
> Soros has just rejoiced. His dollars at work.
> 
> View attachment 282455
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No one pays me and certainly not your friend Soros.
Click to expand...

I did not mean he pays you. I meant he has deeply brainwashed too many people in Ukraine and in the West and now they  are serving to him spreading fake info just like yourself.






^That's the goal.


----------



## Trizub

The Soros myth

"Rudy Giuliani, the former mayor of New York who is now Trump’s personal lawyer, has repeatedly touted the idea that the billionaire philanthropist was the financier and mastermind behind Democratic dirty dealings in Ukraine.
“George Soros was behind it, George Soros’ company was funding it,” Giuliani told ABC, referring to the related conspiracy theory that Ukraine colluded with Clinton.

Soros has been a favourite target of virulent rightwing conspiracy theories dating back to the early 1990s, many with antisemitic undertones.

The Soros-Ukraine narrative has been widely discredited. An investigation by the Daily Beast found it to be “flimsy” and based “almost entirely on innuendos”.


----------



## Trizub

Stratford57 said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> You're right for once. Russia is the root of all Ukrainian problems and tragedies.
> 
> 
> 
> Soros has just rejoiced. His dollars at work.
> 
> View attachment 282455
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No one pays me and certainly not your friend Soros.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did not mean he pays you. I meant he has deeply brainwashed too many people in Ukraine and in the West and now they  are serving to him spreading fake info just like yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^That's the goal.
Click to expand...


Soros hasn't brainwashed me or any other Ukrainian. I know nothing about him. I get my news from lots of sources, not like you who gets your "news" from just one source, the Kremlin, the propaganda capital of the World.

That's bizarre, considering you are trying to deny Ukrainian identity


----------



## Trizub

Baron said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> The entirely Ukraine is Russia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No it isn't. Imperialist Russia should stay out of Ukraine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I said the president, which means the current president you dimwit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Your 'president' is just a clown, a laughable puppet of Deep State.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry that reply should have been to your Kremlin buddy "The Hawk".
> 
> Deep State. LOL!
> 
> Do you check for Jews under your bed?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you know a conspiracy against Russia without participation of Jews?
Click to expand...


I don't know any conspiracies against Russia.


----------



## Trizub

Baron said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> No a trash can like Ukraine decides about the western policy toward Russia.
> Not only Crimea alone but also 90 % of Ukraine belong to Russia!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No part of Ukraine belongs to Russia.
> Crimea is Ukraine!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ukraine was dissolved when the revolutionaries threw out their constitution in order to choose a new leader and government.
> You don’t just get to throw out the rule book and then try to use the same rule book to claim what your borders are.  When forming a new country, you only get to claim the land you hold with your army and who ever willingly participates in that new government.
> 
> Crimea clearly did not and they chose to side with Russia.  Funny how you fascists don’t give a shit about democracy.  It didn’t work for you when trying to remove the rightfully elected president, and you ignore the will of the people in Crimea.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I admire your patience trying to educate those clowns, they seem to trade their brains for ghostly "European future" which is not gonna happen. There are a few thoughts consolidating your point.
> 
> Nov,30, American Conservative, Patrick J. Buchanan, a former adviser of several American presidents:
> 
> *If Ukraine had a right to break free of Russia in 1991, why do not Crimea, Donetsk and Luhansk have the right to break free of Kiev?*
> Why is Ukraine’s Kerch Crisis Any of Our Business?
> ------------------------
> Was it U.S. complicity in the Kiev coup that ousted the elected pro-Russian regime that caused Putin to seize Crimea to hold onto Russia’s Black Sea naval base at Sevastopol?
> 
> *Many Putin actions we condemn were reactions to what we did.*
> 
> *Russia annexed Crimea bloodlessly*. But did not the *U.S. bomb Serbia for 78 days* to force Belgrade to surrender her cradle province of Kosovo?
> 
> How was that more moral than what Putin did in Crimea?
> Trump Calls Off Cold War II
> ----------------------------------
> _TheGuardian:_
> The poisoned former spy Sergei Skripal was initially reluctant to believe the Russian government had tried to kill him, according to a new book, and despite selling secrets to MI6 was an “unashamed Russian nationalist”.
> 
> Skripal, a former paratrooper, *supported Putin’s 2014* annexation of Crimea and *referred disparagingly to Ukrainians as “simply sheep who needed a good shepherd”*. Skripal also *refused to believe Russian troops had entered eastern Ukraine covertly, saying that if they had, they would have quickly reached the capital, Kiev.*
> Sergei Skripal initially did not believe Russia tried to kill him – book
> 
> (That's why British MI5  must have chosen them to poison and to put a blame on Putin, two birds in one shot).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ukraine didn't break free from Russia in 1991, it broke free from the dissolved USSR, as did 14 other republics.
> 
> Ukrainians ousted corrupt Yanukovich, not the Yanks.
> 
> Skripal is an idiot and so are you if you believe MI5 poisoned him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ukraine was always a part of Russia
Click to expand...


No it wasn't.


----------



## theHawk

Trizub said:


> The Soros myth
> 
> "Rudy Giuliani, the former mayor of New York who is now Trump’s personal lawyer, has repeatedly touted the idea that the billionaire philanthropist was the financier and mastermind behind Democratic dirty dealings in Ukraine.
> “George Soros was behind it, George Soros’ company was funding it,” Giuliani told ABC, referring to the related conspiracy theory that Ukraine colluded with Clinton.
> 
> Soros has been a favourite target of virulent rightwing conspiracy theories dating back to the early 1990s, many with antisemitic undertones.
> 
> The Soros-Ukraine narrative has been widely discredited. An investigation by the Daily Beast found it to be “flimsy” and based “almost entirely on innuendos”.



Soros was funding it.  He openly did interviews begging for support for his Ukrainian friends, and demanding the EU “take action” against Russia.  Now why would a billionaire spend so much of his time lobbying for the Ukrainian revolution?   Because he had a stake in it of course.


----------



## theHawk

Trizub said:


> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> You're right for once. Russia is the root of all Ukrainian problems and tragedies.
> 
> 
> 
> Soros has just rejoiced. His dollars at work.
> 
> View attachment 282455
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No one pays me and certainly not your friend Soros.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did not mean he pays you. I meant he has deeply brainwashed too many people in Ukraine and in the West and now they  are serving to him spreading fake info just like yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^That's the goal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Soros hasn't brainwashed me or any other Ukrainian. I know nothing about him. I get my news from lots of sources, not like you who gets your "news" from just one source, the Kremlin, the propaganda capital of the World.
> 
> That's bizarre, considering you are trying to deny Ukrainian identity
Click to expand...


The entire Globalist media get their talking points from Marxist “leaders” like Soros.


Soros has $1 billion invested in Ukraine:

George Soros's secret 2016 access to State exposes 'big money' hypocrisy of Democrats


----------



## Stratford57

theHawk said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> You're right for once. Russia is the root of all Ukrainian problems and tragedies.
> 
> 
> 
> Soros has just rejoiced. His dollars at work.
> 
> View attachment 282455
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No one pays me and certainly not your friend Soros.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did not mean he pays you. I meant he has deeply brainwashed too many people in Ukraine and in the West and now they  are serving to him spreading fake info just like yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^That's the goal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Soros hasn't brainwashed me or any other Ukrainian. I know nothing about him. I get my news from lots of sources, not like you who gets your "news" from just one source, the Kremlin, the propaganda capital of the World.
> 
> That's bizarre, considering you are trying to deny Ukrainian identity
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The entire Globalist media get their talking points from Marxist “leaders” like Soros.
> 
> 
> Soros has $1 billion invested in Ukraine:
> 
> George Soros's secret 2016 access to State exposes 'big money' hypocrisy of Democrats
Click to expand...

5 billion, at least that's what Victoria Nuland has admitted. And I'm sure it was a lot more.


----------



## Stratford57

Trizub said:


> That's bizarre, considering you are trying to deny Ukrainian identity


Everything you are proud of about Ukraine is a fake, a shame and bizarre.

In 25 years of independence Ukraine has wasted everything it got. It failed in nearly every attribute of statehood, starting from military and ending in such “minor” things as healthcare and education.

Corruption is rampant. State is doing all its best to squeeze more money from citizens.

Given all of these, it is fairly obvious that Ukraine has failed as a state. Current events on the East of the country are the natural consequence of such failure.
https://www.quora.com/Is-Ukraine-becoming-a-failed-state

The UN report documents hundreds of cases of illegal detention, torture and ill-treatment of detainees
The Times: Kyiv allows torture and runs secret jails, says UN

NY Times:
the International Monitory Fund and the donor nations, like United States, can’t continue to shovel money into a *corrupt swamp*
Opinion | Ukraine’s Unyielding Corruption

Why Ukraine Must Outsource Its Fight Against Corruption

*As corruption and nepotism threaten the hope of Ukraine’s revolution, journalists are being told that they are helping the enemy just by doing their jobs.*
Opinion | Ukraine Declares War on Journalism
The West Suppresses Report on Ukraine’s Suppression of Journalists | Washington's Blog

A Fascist Hero in Democratic Kiev

George Friedman, Founder and Chairman of Stratfor:
This speech came after another interesting interview where he admits that the *overthrow of Yanukovych was "the most blatant coup in history" and among other things the American "payback" for Russian involvement in Syria.* 
· The primordial interest of the United States for centuries (WWI, WWII and the Cold War) has been to *stop a coalition between Germany and Russia. *

*Germany* is in very peculiar position and they have a *very complex relationship with Russians.*
The Germans themselves don't know what to do and haven't made up their mind.
For the US, *the primordial fear is German capital and technology and Russian natural resources and manpower.* This combination for centuries has scared the United States.
*Stratfor Chairman Straight-Talking: US Policy Is Driven by Imperative to Stop Coalition between Germany and Russia*

And all that ^ is only a tip of huge iceberg of the things to be proud of in Ukraine (if I had to list them all I would be writing until next week).


----------



## Trizub

theHawk said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Soros myth
> 
> "Rudy Giuliani, the former mayor of New York who is now Trump’s personal lawyer, has repeatedly touted the idea that the billionaire philanthropist was the financier and mastermind behind Democratic dirty dealings in Ukraine.
> “George Soros was behind it, George Soros’ company was funding it,” Giuliani told ABC, referring to the related conspiracy theory that Ukraine colluded with Clinton.
> 
> Soros has been a favourite target of virulent rightwing conspiracy theories dating back to the early 1990s, many with antisemitic undertones.
> 
> The Soros-Ukraine narrative has been widely discredited. An investigation by the Daily Beast found it to be “flimsy” and based “almost entirely on innuendos”.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soros was funding it.  He openly did interviews begging for support for his Ukrainian friends, and demanding the EU “take action” against Russia.  Now why would a billionaire spend so much of his time lobbying for the Ukrainian revolution?   Because he had a stake in it of course.
Click to expand...


Prove it. Ukrainophobe.


----------



## Trizub

theHawk said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> You're right for once. Russia is the root of all Ukrainian problems and tragedies.
> 
> 
> 
> Soros has just rejoiced. His dollars at work.
> 
> View attachment 282455
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No one pays me and certainly not your friend Soros.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did not mean he pays you. I meant he has deeply brainwashed too many people in Ukraine and in the West and now they  are serving to him spreading fake info just like yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^That's the goal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Soros hasn't brainwashed me or any other Ukrainian. I know nothing about him. I get my news from lots of sources, not like you who gets your "news" from just one source, the Kremlin, the propaganda capital of the World.
> 
> That's bizarre, considering you are trying to deny Ukrainian identity
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The entire Globalist media get their talking points from Marxist “leaders” like Soros.
> 
> 
> Soros has $1 billion invested in Ukraine:
> 
> George Soros's secret 2016 access to State exposes 'big money' hypocrisy of Democrats
Click to expand...


Too long and boring to read.


----------



## Trizub

Stratford57 said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Soros has just rejoiced. His dollars at work.
> 
> View attachment 282455
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one pays me and certainly not your friend Soros.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did not mean he pays you. I meant he has deeply brainwashed too many people in Ukraine and in the West and now they  are serving to him spreading fake info just like yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^That's the goal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Soros hasn't brainwashed me or any other Ukrainian. I know nothing about him. I get my news from lots of sources, not like you who gets your "news" from just one source, the Kremlin, the propaganda capital of the World.
> 
> That's bizarre, considering you are trying to deny Ukrainian identity
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The entire Globalist media get their talking points from Marxist “leaders” like Soros.
> 
> 
> Soros has $1 billion invested in Ukraine:
> 
> George Soros's secret 2016 access to State exposes 'big money' hypocrisy of Democrats
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 5 billion, at least that's what Victoria Nuland has admitted. And I'm sure it was a lot more.
Click to expand...


That's $5 billion over several years, not in  one payment.


----------



## Stratford57

Trizub said:


> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one pays me and certainly not your friend Soros.
> 
> 
> 
> I did not mean he pays you. I meant he has deeply brainwashed too many people in Ukraine and in the West and now they  are serving to him spreading fake info just like yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^That's the goal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Soros hasn't brainwashed me or any other Ukrainian. I know nothing about him. I get my news from lots of sources, not like you who gets your "news" from just one source, the Kremlin, the propaganda capital of the World.
> 
> That's bizarre, considering you are trying to deny Ukrainian identity
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The entire Globalist media get their talking points from Marxist “leaders” like Soros.
> 
> 
> Soros has $1 billion invested in Ukraine:
> 
> George Soros's secret 2016 access to State exposes 'big money' hypocrisy of Democrats
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 5 billion, at least that's what Victoria Nuland has admitted. And I'm sure it was a lot more.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's $5 billion over several years, not in  one payment.
Click to expand...

her statement was done in December 2013, which several years are you talking about? You didn't even look at it because you thing you know something. All your  posts prove: you are too ignorant to post.


----------



## Trizub

Stratford57 said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's bizarre, considering you are trying to deny Ukrainian identity
> 
> 
> 
> Everything you are proud of about Ukraine is a fake, a shame and bizarre.
> 
> In 25 years of independence Ukraine has wasted everything it got. It failed in nearly every attribute of statehood, starting from military and ending in such “minor” things as healthcare and education.
> 
> Corruption is rampant. State is doing all its best to squeeze more money from citizens.
> 
> Given all of these, it is fairly obvious that Ukraine has failed as a state. Current events on the East of the country are the natural consequence of such failure.
> https://www.quora.com/Is-Ukraine-becoming-a-failed-state
> 
> The UN report documents hundreds of cases of illegal detention, torture and ill-treatment of detainees
> The Times: Kyiv allows torture and runs secret jails, says UN
> 
> NY Times:
> the International Monitory Fund and the donor nations, like United States, can’t continue to shovel money into a *corrupt swamp*
> Opinion | Ukraine’s Unyielding Corruption
> 
> Why Ukraine Must Outsource Its Fight Against Corruption
> 
> *As corruption and nepotism threaten the hope of Ukraine’s revolution, journalists are being told that they are helping the enemy just by doing their jobs.*
> Opinion | Ukraine Declares War on Journalism
> The West Suppresses Report on Ukraine’s Suppression of Journalists | Washington's Blog
> 
> A Fascist Hero in Democratic Kiev
> 
> George Friedman, Founder and Chairman of Stratfor:
> This speech came after another interesting interview where he admits that the *overthrow of Yanukovych was "the most blatant coup in history" and among other things the American "payback" for Russian involvement in Syria.*
> · The primordial interest of the United States for centuries (WWI, WWII and the Cold War) has been to *stop a coalition between Germany and Russia. *
> 
> *Germany* is in very peculiar position and they have a *very complex relationship with Russians.*
> The Germans themselves don't know what to do and haven't made up their mind.
> For the US, *the primordial fear is German capital and technology and Russian natural resources and manpower.* This combination for centuries has scared the United States.
> *Stratfor Chairman Straight-Talking: US Policy Is Driven by Imperative to Stop Coalition between Germany and Russia*
> 
> And all that ^ is only a tip of huge iceberg of the things to be proud of in Ukraine (if I had to list them all I would be writing until next week).
Click to expand...


It most certainly is not, katsap

Ukraine isn't perfect, but it's far more democratic than Putler's dictatorship.

That's a good one coming from a Russian, a country which is World renowned for torture.

The New York Times, Putin's voice in the US. LOL! I'll bet those articles were written by Russians.

Anti Ukrainian article written by a Jew, will Baron agree with it?  

"The most blatent coup in history" LOL! That is absolute bollocks!

I can show you thousands of articles about Russian atrocities. Anything which you accuse Ukraine of you can be sure Russia has done far worse..You're on a loser attacking another country as a Russian.


----------



## Trizub

Stratford57 said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did not mean he pays you. I meant he has deeply brainwashed too many people in Ukraine and in the West and now they  are serving to him spreading fake info just like yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^That's the goal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soros hasn't brainwashed me or any other Ukrainian. I know nothing about him. I get my news from lots of sources, not like you who gets your "news" from just one source, the Kremlin, the propaganda capital of the World.
> 
> That's bizarre, considering you are trying to deny Ukrainian identity
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The entire Globalist media get their talking points from Marxist “leaders” like Soros.
> 
> 
> Soros has $1 billion invested in Ukraine:
> 
> George Soros's secret 2016 access to State exposes 'big money' hypocrisy of Democrats
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 5 billion, at least that's what Victoria Nuland has admitted. And I'm sure it was a lot more.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's $5 billion over several years, not in  one payment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> her statement was done in December 2013, which several years are you talking about? You didn't even look at it because you thing you know something. All your  posts prove: you are too ignorant to post.
Click to expand...


I've read it all before.


----------



## Stratford57

Trizub said:


> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's bizarre, considering you are trying to deny Ukrainian identity
> 
> 
> 
> Everything you are proud of about Ukraine is a fake, a shame and bizarre.
> 
> In 25 years of independence Ukraine has wasted everything it got. It failed in nearly every attribute of statehood, starting from military and ending in such “minor” things as healthcare and education.
> 
> Corruption is rampant. State is doing all its best to squeeze more money from citizens.
> 
> Given all of these, it is fairly obvious that Ukraine has failed as a state. Current events on the East of the country are the natural consequence of such failure.
> https://www.quora.com/Is-Ukraine-becoming-a-failed-state
> 
> The UN report documents hundreds of cases of illegal detention, torture and ill-treatment of detainees
> The Times: Kyiv allows torture and runs secret jails, says UN
> 
> NY Times:
> the International Monitory Fund and the donor nations, like United States, can’t continue to shovel money into a *corrupt swamp*
> Opinion | Ukraine’s Unyielding Corruption
> 
> Why Ukraine Must Outsource Its Fight Against Corruption
> 
> *As corruption and nepotism threaten the hope of Ukraine’s revolution, journalists are being told that they are helping the enemy just by doing their jobs.*
> Opinion | Ukraine Declares War on Journalism
> The West Suppresses Report on Ukraine’s Suppression of Journalists | Washington's Blog
> 
> A Fascist Hero in Democratic Kiev
> 
> George Friedman, Founder and Chairman of Stratfor:
> This speech came after another interesting interview where he admits that the *overthrow of Yanukovych was "the most blatant coup in history" and among other things the American "payback" for Russian involvement in Syria.*
> · The primordial interest of the United States for centuries (WWI, WWII and the Cold War) has been to *stop a coalition between Germany and Russia. *
> 
> *Germany* is in very peculiar position and they have a *very complex relationship with Russians.*
> The Germans themselves don't know what to do and haven't made up their mind.
> For the US, *the primordial fear is German capital and technology and Russian natural resources and manpower.* This combination for centuries has scared the United States.
> *Stratfor Chairman Straight-Talking: US Policy Is Driven by Imperative to Stop Coalition between Germany and Russia*
> 
> And all that ^ is only a tip of huge iceberg of the things to be proud of in Ukraine (if I had to list them all I would be writing until next week).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It most certainly is not, katsap
> 
> Ukraine isn't perfect, but it's far more democratic than Putler's dictatorship.
> 
> That's a good one coming from a Russian, a country which is World renowned for torture.
> 
> The New York Times, Putin's voice in the US. LOL! I'll bet those articles were written by Russians.
> 
> Anti Ukrainian article written by a Jew, will Baron agree with it?
> 
> "The most blatent coup in history" LOL! That is absolute bollocks!
> 
> I can show you thousands of articles about Russian atrocities. Anything which you accuse Ukraine of you can be sure Russia has done far worse..You're on a loser attacking another country as a Russian.
Click to expand...

The New York Times, Putin's voice in the US? That's something new, I bet NY Times will be very surprised to hear that.





Reading your posts one can understand: mission accomplished.

P.S. Russia is a free and progressing country, especially, comparing to Ukraine. It was soooooo sweet to breeze with a fresh air of freedom there this summer....


----------



## theHawk

Trizub said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Soros myth
> 
> "Rudy Giuliani, the former mayor of New York who is now Trump’s personal lawyer, has repeatedly touted the idea that the billionaire philanthropist was the financier and mastermind behind Democratic dirty dealings in Ukraine.
> “George Soros was behind it, George Soros’ company was funding it,” Giuliani told ABC, referring to the related conspiracy theory that Ukraine colluded with Clinton.
> 
> Soros has been a favourite target of virulent rightwing conspiracy theories dating back to the early 1990s, many with antisemitic undertones.
> 
> The Soros-Ukraine narrative has been widely discredited. An investigation by the Daily Beast found it to be “flimsy” and based “almost entirely on innuendos”.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soros was funding it.  He openly did interviews begging for support for his Ukrainian friends, and demanding the EU “take action” against Russia.  Now why would a billionaire spend so much of his time lobbying for the Ukrainian revolution?   Because he had a stake in it of course.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Prove it. Ukrainophobe.
Click to expand...


I linked the proof.  Search for Soros + Ukraine videos yourself.

Ukraine is good for one thing, their hot women.  I don’t have anything against banging them.


----------



## zaangalewa

Trizub said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh by the way: The Austrians had called 200 years ago the Russians and the Ukrainians both "Ruthens" (="Ruthenen"). It's time for Russians and Ukrainians to respect again each other as free brothers and sisters. All weapons in this pseudo-conflict between Ruthens and Ruthens, between Russians and Ukrainians, have to fall silent. Now and forever!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only Ukrainians are Ruthenians, not Russians. Ukrainians aren't Russians, they're not the same people.
Click to expand...


What a nonsense. More than  60% of the words in both languages are the same - this means you can speak with each other without interpreter. You are the same people. And you should perhaps slowly start to think about why other Slaws - the Polish and the Czechs for example - hate Russia so much. And Russia is by the way a multi-national empire too. So when Russia is not able to let live other Russians, Ruthens and/or Slaws - or also your viking grandparents and others - in peace: How do you think will end the Russian empire? Overflowed from love? As long as love is not possible between Ukrainians and Russians - ... -  what about strict discipline and a stronger (re-)approximation to the common values of Europe?

-----
_Thou shalt not kill._
-----
-----


----------



## Bleipriester

zaangalewa said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh by the way: The Austrians had called 200 years ago the Russians and the Ukrainians both "Ruthens" (="Ruthenen"). It's time for Russians and Ukrainians to respect again each other as free brothers and sisters. All weapons in this pseudo-conflict between Ruthens and Ruthens, between Russians and Ukrainians, have to fall silent. Now and forever!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only Ukrainians are Ruthenians, not Russians. Ukrainians aren't Russians, they're not the same people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What a nonsense. More than  60% of the words in both languages are the same - this means you can speak with each other without interpreter. You are the same people. And you should perhaps slowly start to think about why other Slaws - the Polish and the Czechs for example - hate you so much. And Russia is by the way a multi-national empire too. So when Russia is not able to let live other Russians, Ruthens and/or Slaws - or also your viking grandparents and others - in peace: How do you think will end the Russian empire? Overflowed from love? As long as love is not possible between Ukrainians and Russians - ... -  what about strict discipline and a stronger (re-)approximation to the common values of Europe?
> 
> -----
> _Thou shalt not kill._
> -----
> -----
Click to expand...

So Germany needs more rapists?


----------



## zaangalewa

Baron said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... I'm not expecting there to be a conflict between Europe and Russia and I don't want that to happen.
> 
> I don't know whether they did, Ukraine is still hoping to get full EU membership.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably in 200 years, EU has enough parasites.
Click to expand...


What about you would care about your own parasite - ah: sorry "president" - and not about European problems, US-American Nazi-idiot? When it is the free will of the Ukraine - and when the structure of the Ukraine fits to the structure of the rest of the European Union - why should the Ukraine not become a member of the European Union? 2 years - 200 years - who cares? The European Union excludes no one in Europe, because the USA or Russia are doing the greatest nonsense with a wrong chest note of conviction.


----------



## zaangalewa

Bleipriester said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh by the way: The Austrians had called 200 years ago the Russians and the Ukrainians both "Ruthens" (="Ruthenen"). It's time for Russians and Ukrainians to respect again each other as free brothers and sisters. All weapons in this pseudo-conflict between Ruthens and Ruthens, between Russians and Ukrainians, have to fall silent. Now and forever!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only Ukrainians are Ruthenians, not Russians. Ukrainians aren't Russians, they're not the same people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What a nonsense. More than  60% of the words in both languages are the same - this means you can speak with each other without interpreter. You are the same people. And you should perhaps slowly start to think about why other Slaws - the Polish and the Czechs for example - hate you so much. And Russia is by the way a multi-national empire too. So when Russia is not able to let live other Russians, Ruthens and/or Slaws - or also your viking grandparents and others - in peace: How do you think will end the Russian empire? Overflowed from love? As long as love is not possible between Ukrainians and Russians - ... -  what about strict discipline and a stronger (re-)approximation to the common values of Europe?
> 
> -----
> _Thou shalt not kill._
> -----
> -----
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So Germany needs more rapists?
Click to expand...


Nazi, shut up.


----------



## Bleipriester

zaangalewa said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh by the way: The Austrians had called 200 years ago the Russians and the Ukrainians both "Ruthens" (="Ruthenen"). It's time for Russians and Ukrainians to respect again each other as free brothers and sisters. All weapons in this pseudo-conflict between Ruthens and Ruthens, between Russians and Ukrainians, have to fall silent. Now and forever!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only Ukrainians are Ruthenians, not Russians. Ukrainians aren't Russians, they're not the same people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What a nonsense. More than  60% of the words in both languages are the same - this means you can speak with each other without interpreter. You are the same people. And you should perhaps slowly start to think about why other Slaws - the Polish and the Czechs for example - hate you so much. And Russia is by the way a multi-national empire too. So when Russia is not able to let live other Russians, Ruthens and/or Slaws - or also your viking grandparents and others - in peace: How do you think will end the Russian empire? Overflowed from love? As long as love is not possible between Ukrainians and Russians - ... -  what about strict discipline and a stronger (re-)approximation to the common values of Europe?
> 
> -----
> _Thou shalt not kill._
> -----
> -----
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So Germany needs more rapists?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nazi, shut up.
Click to expand...

That´s a yes, I assume.


----------



## zaangalewa

Bleipriester said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh by the way: The Austrians had called 200 years ago the Russians and the Ukrainians both "Ruthens" (="Ruthenen"). It's time for Russians and Ukrainians to respect again each other as free brothers and sisters. All weapons in this pseudo-conflict between Ruthens and Ruthens, between Russians and Ukrainians, have to fall silent. Now and forever!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only Ukrainians are Ruthenians, not Russians. Ukrainians aren't Russians, they're not the same people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What a nonsense. More than  60% of the words in both languages are the same - this means you can speak with each other without interpreter. You are the same people. And you should perhaps slowly start to think about why other Slaws - the Polish and the Czechs for example - hate you so much. And Russia is by the way a multi-national empire too. So when Russia is not able to let live other Russians, Ruthens and/or Slaws - or also your viking grandparents and others - in peace: How do you think will end the Russian empire? Overflowed from love? As long as love is not possible between Ukrainians and Russians - ... -  what about strict discipline and a stronger (re-)approximation to the common values of Europe?
> 
> -----
> _Thou shalt not kill._
> -----
> -----
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So Germany needs more rapists?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nazi, shut up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That´s a yes, I assume.
Click to expand...


Do you still tell everyone you are a German, idiot? We do not have the problems in Germany, which you think we should have, because you have not any idea, what you try to speak about.


----------



## Trizub

Stratford57 said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's bizarre, considering you are trying to deny Ukrainian identity
> 
> 
> 
> Everything you are proud of about Ukraine is a fake, a shame and bizarre.
> 
> In 25 years of independence Ukraine has wasted everything it got. It failed in nearly every attribute of statehood, starting from military and ending in such “minor” things as healthcare and education.
> 
> Corruption is rampant. State is doing all its best to squeeze more money from citizens.
> 
> Given all of these, it is fairly obvious that Ukraine has failed as a state. Current events on the East of the country are the natural consequence of such failure.
> https://www.quora.com/Is-Ukraine-becoming-a-failed-state
> 
> The UN report documents hundreds of cases of illegal detention, torture and ill-treatment of detainees
> The Times: Kyiv allows torture and runs secret jails, says UN
> 
> NY Times:
> the International Monitory Fund and the donor nations, like United States, can’t continue to shovel money into a *corrupt swamp*
> Opinion | Ukraine’s Unyielding Corruption
> 
> Why Ukraine Must Outsource Its Fight Against Corruption
> 
> *As corruption and nepotism threaten the hope of Ukraine’s revolution, journalists are being told that they are helping the enemy just by doing their jobs.*
> Opinion | Ukraine Declares War on Journalism
> The West Suppresses Report on Ukraine’s Suppression of Journalists | Washington's Blog
> 
> A Fascist Hero in Democratic Kiev
> 
> George Friedman, Founder and Chairman of Stratfor:
> This speech came after another interesting interview where he admits that the *overthrow of Yanukovych was "the most blatant coup in history" and among other things the American "payback" for Russian involvement in Syria.*
> · The primordial interest of the United States for centuries (WWI, WWII and the Cold War) has been to *stop a coalition between Germany and Russia. *
> 
> *Germany* is in very peculiar position and they have a *very complex relationship with Russians.*
> The Germans themselves don't know what to do and haven't made up their mind.
> For the US, *the primordial fear is German capital and technology and Russian natural resources and manpower.* This combination for centuries has scared the United States.
> *Stratfor Chairman Straight-Talking: US Policy Is Driven by Imperative to Stop Coalition between Germany and Russia*
> 
> And all that ^ is only a tip of huge iceberg of the things to be proud of in Ukraine (if I had to list them all I would be writing until next week).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It most certainly is not, katsap
> 
> Ukraine isn't perfect, but it's far more democratic than Putler's dictatorship.
> 
> That's a good one coming from a Russian, a country which is World renowned for torture.
> 
> The New York Times, Putin's voice in the US. LOL! I'll bet those articles were written by Russians.
> 
> Anti Ukrainian article written by a Jew, will Baron agree with it?
> 
> "The most blatent coup in history" LOL! That is absolute bollocks!
> 
> I can show you thousands of articles about Russian atrocities. Anything which you accuse Ukraine of you can be sure Russia has done far worse..You're on a loser attacking another country as a Russian.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The New York Times, Putin's voice in the US? That's something new, I bet NY Times will be very surprised to hear that.
> 
> View attachment 282496
> 
> Reading your posts one can understand: mission accomplished.
> 
> P.S. Russia is a free and progressing country, especially, comparing to Ukraine. It was soooooo sweet to breeze with a fresh air of freedom there this summer....
Click to expand...


The New York Times quite often publishes anti Ukrainian articles written by Russians.

What is yout mission, to get the Putin medal for services to Kremlin propaganda?   

Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha! That is so funny!


----------



## Trizub

theHawk said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Soros myth
> 
> "Rudy Giuliani, the former mayor of New York who is now Trump’s personal lawyer, has repeatedly touted the idea that the billionaire philanthropist was the financier and mastermind behind Democratic dirty dealings in Ukraine.
> “George Soros was behind it, George Soros’ company was funding it,” Giuliani told ABC, referring to the related conspiracy theory that Ukraine colluded with Clinton.
> 
> Soros has been a favourite target of virulent rightwing conspiracy theories dating back to the early 1990s, many with antisemitic undertones.
> 
> The Soros-Ukraine narrative has been widely discredited. An investigation by the Daily Beast found it to be “flimsy” and based “almost entirely on innuendos”.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soros was funding it.  He openly did interviews begging for support for his Ukrainian friends, and demanding the EU “take action” against Russia.  Now why would a billionaire spend so much of his time lobbying for the Ukrainian revolution?   Because he had a stake in it of course.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Prove it. Ukrainophobe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I linked the proof.  Search for Soros + Ukraine videos yourself.
> 
> Ukraine is good for one thing, their hot women.  I don’t have anything against banging them.
Click to expand...


Something independent, not something from an enemy of Soros or a Russian source.

Unfortunate for you that they don't want to be anywhere near you.


----------



## Trizub

zaangalewa said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh by the way: The Austrians had called 200 years ago the Russians and the Ukrainians both "Ruthens" (="Ruthenen"). It's time for Russians and Ukrainians to respect again each other as free brothers and sisters. All weapons in this pseudo-conflict between Ruthens and Ruthens, between Russians and Ukrainians, have to fall silent. Now and forever!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only Ukrainians are Ruthenians, not Russians. Ukrainians aren't Russians, they're not the same people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What a nonsense. More than  60% of the words in both languages are the same - this means you can speak with each other without interpreter. You are the same people. And you should perhaps slowly start to think about why other Slaws - the Polish and the Czechs for example - hate Russia so much. And Russia is by the way a multi-national empire too. So when Russia is not able to let live other Russians, Ruthens and/or Slaws - or also your viking grandparents and others - in peace: How do you think will end the Russian empire? Overflowed from love? As long as love is not possible between Ukrainians and Russians - ... -  what about strict discipline and a stronger (re-)approximation to the common values of Europe?
> 
> -----
> _Thou shalt not kill._
> -----
> -----
Click to expand...


Russians complain about having to learn Ukrainian. Even if the languages are close the people aren't, Ukrainians and Russians have a different mentality. Not the same people at all, look at the hate by Russians towards Ukrainians on this forum.
The Russian empire has already ended, but Putin is trying to rebuild it. Maybe things will improve when he's gone and Russia will stop bullying and intimidating it's neighbours. Relations between Ukraine and Russia aren't good at this time and that's entirely because Russia won't let Ukraine decide it's own future.


----------



## Baron

Stratford57 said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's bizarre, considering you are trying to deny Ukrainian identity
> 
> 
> 
> Everything you are proud of about Ukraine is a fake, a shame and bizarre.
> 
> In 25 years of independence Ukraine has wasted everything it got. It failed in nearly every attribute of statehood, starting from military and ending in such “minor” things as healthcare and education.
> 
> Corruption is rampant. State is doing all its best to squeeze more money from citizens.
> 
> Given all of these, it is fairly obvious that Ukraine has failed as a state. Current events on the East of the country are the natural consequence of such failure.
> https://www.quora.com/Is-Ukraine-becoming-a-failed-state
> 
> The UN report documents hundreds of cases of illegal detention, torture and ill-treatment of detainees
> The Times: Kyiv allows torture and runs secret jails, says UN
> 
> NY Times:
> the International Monitory Fund and the donor nations, like United States, can’t continue to shovel money into a *corrupt swamp*
> Opinion | Ukraine’s Unyielding Corruption
> 
> Why Ukraine Must Outsource Its Fight Against Corruption
> 
> *As corruption and nepotism threaten the hope of Ukraine’s revolution, journalists are being told that they are helping the enemy just by doing their jobs.*
> Opinion | Ukraine Declares War on Journalism
> The West Suppresses Report on Ukraine’s Suppression of Journalists | Washington's Blog
> 
> A Fascist Hero in Democratic Kiev
> 
> George Friedman, Founder and Chairman of Stratfor:
> This speech came after another interesting interview where he admits that the *overthrow of Yanukovych was "the most blatant coup in history" and among other things the American "payback" for Russian involvement in Syria.*
> · The primordial interest of the United States for centuries (WWI, WWII and the Cold War) has been to *stop a coalition between Germany and Russia. *
> 
> *Germany* is in very peculiar position and they have a *very complex relationship with Russians.*
> The Germans themselves don't know what to do and haven't made up their mind.
> For the US, *the primordial fear is German capital and technology and Russian natural resources and manpower.* This combination for centuries has scared the United States.
> *Stratfor Chairman Straight-Talking: US Policy Is Driven by Imperative to Stop Coalition between Germany and Russia*
> 
> And all that ^ is only a tip of huge iceberg of the things to be proud of in Ukraine (if I had to list them all I would be writing until next week).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It most certainly is not, katsap
> 
> Ukraine isn't perfect, but it's far more democratic than Putler's dictatorship.
> 
> That's a good one coming from a Russian, a country which is World renowned for torture.
> 
> The New York Times, Putin's voice in the US. LOL! I'll bet those articles were written by Russians.
> 
> Anti Ukrainian article written by a Jew, will Baron agree with it?
> 
> "The most blatent coup in history" LOL! That is absolute bollocks!
> 
> I can show you thousands of articles about Russian atrocities. Anything which you accuse Ukraine of you can be sure Russia has done far worse..You're on a loser attacking another country as a Russian.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The New York Times, Putin's voice in the US? That's something new, I bet NY Times will be very surprised to hear that.
> 
> View attachment 282496
> 
> Reading your posts one can understand: mission accomplished.
> 
> P.S. Russia is a free and progressing country, especially, comparing to Ukraine. It was soooooo sweet to breeze with a fresh air of freedom there this summer....
Click to expand...


NY Times should be renamed to Tel Aviv Times


----------



## Baron

Trizub said:


> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ukraine was dissolved when the revolutionaries threw out their constitution in order to choose a new leader and government.
> You don’t just get to throw out the rule book and then try to use the same rule book to claim what your borders are.  When forming a new country, you only get to claim the land you hold with your army and who ever willingly participates in that new government.
> 
> Crimea clearly did not and they chose to side with Russia.  Funny how you fascists don’t give a shit about democracy.  It didn’t work for you when trying to remove the rightfully elected president, and you ignore the will of the people in Crimea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ukraine has been dissoved? Russia signed the Budapest memorandum in 1994 agreeing to respect Ukraine's territorial integrity in exchange for Ukraine giving up it's nuclear weapons. Russia broke the treaty, it is the aggressor, stop passing the blame.
> 
> The Crimea referendum was a fake referendum. What facists? The Ukrainian government aren't fascists, nor have they ever been. The fascists are in Russia, why do you think your president is known as Putler?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, Ukraine was dissolved when they threw out their constitution since they couldn’t legally remove the President they didn’t like.
> 
> You don’t automatically get to keep the same borders and people, especially when there is a split.  The ethnic Russians in eastern Ukraine voted to be a part of the Russian Federation.  You can cry about it not being “legitimate” because the vote didn’t go the way you wanted, but tough shit.  Also, your new Ukrainian army was too weak to take it over.  Thus you don’t own it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes they could and they did.
> 
> "The ethnic Russians in eastern Ukraine voted to be a part of the Russian Federation."
> When did that vote happen?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you can't read newspapers?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes I can. What I wrote isn't wrong. The only vote to join the RF happened in Crimea, not Eastern Ukraine.
Click to expand...


Because if Russians wanted to do it they would be killed by the Jewish - Ukrainian Nazis like in Odessa


----------



## Baron

Trizub said:


> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is not about what I support. It is all about reality. The current sanctions target mostly European companies. And it is understandable that many countries in Europe want to abolish them.
> And that is normal. Everyone pursues own interests. Ukraine should take care of itself finally.
> 
> Is I am not mistaken, the same people got reelected in the Netherelends afterwards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I understand what you're saying, but Russia can't be allowed to get away with it's actions.
> 
> It was something to do with them being unhappy with the EU and immigration. Only 32% voted in the referendum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, Russia doesn't ask anyone's permission. She has been doing what she is considered needed to do. And Europe is too busy with economic issues and internal conflicts to get involved into a long conflict with Russia.
> 
> Yes, they were unhappy with immigration and feared that the Agreement would open borders for Ukrainians. The Dutch government even demanded to insert a clause that the Agreement doesn't mean a step to the EU membership.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not expecting there to be a conflict between Europe and Russia and I don't want that to happen.
> 
> I don't know whether they did, Ukraine is still hoping to get full EU membership.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Probably in 200 years, EU has enough parasites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can come on here in 200 years and brag about how you were right.
Click to expand...


NWO globalists get kicked out from all european parliaments soon.
European patriots want to have a good relationship with Russia, they will accept a reunion of Ukraine with Russia.
No one give a f.... cent to a poor Zionist Nazi state like Ukraine now.
Ukraine is the only state in  human history where SS-Nazis work close together with Zionists in butchering Russian minority.


----------



## Baron

Trizub said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh by the way: The Austrians had called 200 years ago the Russians and the Ukrainians both "Ruthens" (="Ruthenen"). It's time for Russians and Ukrainians to respect again each other as free brothers and sisters. All weapons in this pseudo-conflict between Ruthens and Ruthens, between Russians and Ukrainians, have to fall silent. Now and forever!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only Ukrainians are Ruthenians, not Russians. Ukrainians aren't Russians, they're not the same people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What a nonsense. More than  60% of the words in both languages are the same - this means you can speak with each other without interpreter. You are the same people. And you should perhaps slowly start to think about why other Slaws - the Polish and the Czechs for example - hate Russia so much. And Russia is by the way a multi-national empire too. So when Russia is not able to let live other Russians, Ruthens and/or Slaws - or also your viking grandparents and others - in peace: How do you think will end the Russian empire? Overflowed from love? As long as love is not possible between Ukrainians and Russians - ... -  what about strict discipline and a stronger (re-)approximation to the common values of Europe?
> 
> -----
> _Thou shalt not kill._
> -----
> -----
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Russians complain about having to learn Ukrainian. Even if the languages are close the people aren't, Ukrainians and Russians have a different mentality. Not the same people at all, look at the hate by Russians towards Ukrainians on this forum.
> The Russian empire has already ended, but Putin is trying to rebuild it. Maybe things will improve when he's gone and Russia will stop bullying and intimidating it's neighbours. Relations between Ukraine and Russia aren't good at this time and that's entirely because Russia won't let Ukraine decide it's own future.
Click to expand...


Probably Jewish mafia which run Ukraine will force Russians to study Hebrew Language?
Like Ivrit so-called Ukrainian 'language' had been spoken by few illiterate peasants somewhere in the West Ukraine.
The main language in Russian Ukrainian territorials was, is and will be always Russian language.


----------



## Baron




----------



## Baron




----------



## Bleipriester

zaangalewa said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only Ukrainians are Ruthenians, not Russians. Ukrainians aren't Russians, they're not the same people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a nonsense. More than  60% of the words in both languages are the same - this means you can speak with each other without interpreter. You are the same people. And you should perhaps slowly start to think about why other Slaws - the Polish and the Czechs for example - hate you so much. And Russia is by the way a multi-national empire too. So when Russia is not able to let live other Russians, Ruthens and/or Slaws - or also your viking grandparents and others - in peace: How do you think will end the Russian empire? Overflowed from love? As long as love is not possible between Ukrainians and Russians - ... -  what about strict discipline and a stronger (re-)approximation to the common values of Europe?
> 
> -----
> _Thou shalt not kill._
> -----
> -----
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So Germany needs more rapists?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nazi, shut up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That´s a yes, I assume.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you still tell everyone you are a German, idiot? We do not have the problems in Germany, which you think we should have, because you have not any idea, what you try to speak about.
Click to expand...

Closing the eyes doesn´t make it true.


----------



## Trizub

Baron shows again he's an anti semitic Ukrainophobe which we already knew he was.


----------



## Baron

Trizub said:


> Baron shows again he's an anti semitic Ukrainophobe which we already knew he was.



Are Jews more equal as another nations?
Jews can bash and condemn Russians non-stop in their 'medias', but it is prohibited to anyone to say a wrong word about Jews.
Also, are Jews more equal?
And what's about the 1st Amendment?


----------



## Trizub

Baron said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> Baron shows again he's an anti semitic Ukrainophobe which we already knew he was.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are Jews more equal as another nations?
> Jews can bash and condemn Russians non-stop in their 'medias', but it is prohibited to anyone to say a wrong word about Jews.
> Also, are Jews more equal?
> And what's about the 1st Amendment?
Click to expand...


It's not only Jews you can't say anything about and I don't think that's good.


----------



## Stratford57

Trizub said:


> because Russia won't let Ukraine decide it's own future.


If this ^ is true Ukraine is NOT independent.

P.S. Basically, nothing you have been posting here before is true, just parroting Western/Ukrainian Media just like Zbignev Brzezinski had predicted.


----------



## zaangalewa

Baron said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh by the way: The Austrians had called 200 years ago the Russians and the Ukrainians both "Ruthens" (="Ruthenen"). It's time for Russians and Ukrainians to respect again each other as free brothers and sisters. All weapons in this pseudo-conflict between Ruthens and Ruthens, between Russians and Ukrainians, have to fall silent. Now and forever!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only Ukrainians are Ruthenians, not Russians. Ukrainians aren't Russians, they're not the same people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What a nonsense. More than  60% of the words in both languages are the same - this means you can speak with each other without interpreter. You are the same people. And you should perhaps slowly start to think about why other Slaws - the Polish and the Czechs for example - hate Russia so much. And Russia is by the way a multi-national empire too. So when Russia is not able to let live other Russians, Ruthens and/or Slaws - or also your viking grandparents and others - in peace: How do you think will end the Russian empire? Overflowed from love? As long as love is not possible between Ukrainians and Russians - ... -  what about strict discipline and a stronger (re-)approximation to the common values of Europe?
> 
> -----
> _Thou shalt not kill._
> -----
> -----
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Russians complain about having to learn Ukrainian. Even if the languages are close the people aren't, Ukrainians and Russians have a different mentality. Not the same people at all, look at the hate by Russians towards Ukrainians on this forum.
> The Russian empire has already ended, but Putin is trying to rebuild it. Maybe things will improve when he's gone and Russia will stop bullying and intimidating it's neighbours. Relations between Ukraine and Russia aren't good at this time and that's entirely because Russia won't let Ukraine decide it's own future.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Probably Jewish mafia
Click to expand...


Bad luck for you that I have Jewish ancestors. What do you do now? You are lost, aren't you? Now godfather Al Pacino - Jewish version - is watching you, anti-Semite. 



> which run Ukraine will force Russians to study Hebrew Language?



Okay. Not many people in the world have the courage to try to learn German, but about 4 million Russians learned and learn German only on reason of philosophy and mental training. Unbelievebale that someone is able to learn our very complex language with three genders: male, female and child or neutral, what has nothing to do with biology: our sun is for example female and our moon is male. On the other side learned and learn millions of Germans Latin, one of the languages of our forfathers. And Brexit Boris had learned - as far as I heard - the ancient Greek language. And now he feels like Heracles, Achill, Hector and Alexander in one person - with a supermighty English empire in his backyard.



> Like Ivrit so-called Ukrainian 'language' had been spoken by few illiterate peasants somewhere in the West Ukraine.
> The main language in Russian Ukrainian territorials was, is and will be always Russian language.



And? The Austrians speak German and the Austrian emperor was once the German emperor - while the so called "German emperors" since 1870 were only Prussian emperors. Gives this Germany any rights in Austria? Gives this Austria any rights in Germany? Such situations exist in many ways in nearly all countries all over Europe.

A very big tragedy in this context is for example that the English had supressed the Irish for 800 years. Since some decades is now peace in Ireland. And Brexit Boris seems to think he plays with other children only in a sandbox and serios problems don't exist in his Potemkinia. And it seems to me the conflicts around the Ukraine is also only a way from Putin to hide that he and/or Russia has serios problems and the people there are not happy.  I fear to many of the leading idiots wordwide - including Donald Sumpf ... ah: Donald Dumb ... ahm: Donald Trump ... seem to produce artifical enemies today, because enemies force the people of the own countries to support their governments. What poor leaders.


----------



## Trizub

Stratford57 said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> because Russia won't let Ukraine decide it's own future.
> 
> 
> 
> If this ^ is true Ukraine is NOT independent.
> 
> P.S. Basically, nothing you have been posting here before is true, just parroting Western/Ukrainian Media just like Zbignev Brzezinski had predicted.
Click to expand...


It's truer than anything you've ever posted on here. Anyone who lives in Ukraine knows what the situation is and it isn't the one you describe.


----------



## Stratford57

Trizub said:


> It's truer than anything you've ever posted on here. Anyone who lives in Ukraine knows what the situation is and it isn't the one you describe.


Thanks God not everybody in Ukraine allowed to steal their brains like yourself. Millions of the people have been able to see the truth, and the truth is ugly.


----------



## Trizub

zaangalewa said:


> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh by the way: The Austrians had called 200 years ago the Russians and the Ukrainians both "Ruthens" (="Ruthenen"). It's time for Russians and Ukrainians to respect again each other as free brothers and sisters. All weapons in this pseudo-conflict between Ruthens and Ruthens, between Russians and Ukrainians, have to fall silent. Now and forever!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only Ukrainians are Ruthenians, not Russians. Ukrainians aren't Russians, they're not the same people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What a nonsense. More than  60% of the words in both languages are the same - this means you can speak with each other without interpreter. You are the same people. And you should perhaps slowly start to think about why other Slaws - the Polish and the Czechs for example - hate Russia so much. And Russia is by the way a multi-national empire too. So when Russia is not able to let live other Russians, Ruthens and/or Slaws - or also your viking grandparents and others - in peace: How do you think will end the Russian empire? Overflowed from love? As long as love is not possible between Ukrainians and Russians - ... -  what about strict discipline and a stronger (re-)approximation to the common values of Europe?
> 
> -----
> _Thou shalt not kill._
> -----
> -----
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Russians complain about having to learn Ukrainian. Even if the languages are close the people aren't, Ukrainians and Russians have a different mentality. Not the same people at all, look at the hate by Russians towards Ukrainians on this forum.
> The Russian empire has already ended, but Putin is trying to rebuild it. Maybe things will improve when he's gone and Russia will stop bullying and intimidating it's neighbours. Relations between Ukraine and Russia aren't good at this time and that's entirely because Russia won't let Ukraine decide it's own future.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Probably Jewish mafia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bad luck for you that I have Jewish ancestors. What do you do now? You are lost, aren't you? Now godfather Al Pacino - Jewish version - is watching you, anti-Semite.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> which run Ukraine will force Russians to study Hebrew Language?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay. Not many people in the world have the courage to try to learn German, but about 4 million Russians learned and learn German only on reason of philosophy and mental training. Unbelievebale that someone is able to learn our very complex language with three genders: male, female and child or neutral, what has nothing to do with biology: our sun is for example female and our moon is male. On the other side learned and learn millions of Germans Latin, one of the languages of our forfathers. And Brexit Boris had learned - as far as I heard - the ancient Greek language. And now he feels like Heracles, Achill, Hector and Alexander in one person - with a supermighty English empire in his backyard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like Ivrit so-called Ukrainian 'language' had been spoken by few illiterate peasants somewhere in the West Ukraine.
> The main language in Russian Ukrainian territorials was, is and will be always Russian language.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And? The Austrians speak German and the Austrian emperor was once the German emperor - while the so called "German emperors" since 1870 were only Prussian emperors. Gives this Germany any rights in Austria? Gives this Austria any rights in Germany? Such situations exist in many ways in nearly all countries all over Europe.
> 
> A very big tragedy in this context is for example that the English had supressed the Irish for 800 years. Since some decades is now peace in Ireland. And Brexit Boris seems to think he plays with other children only in a sandbox and serios problems don't exist in his Potemkinia. And it seems to me the conflicts around the Ukraine is also only a way from Putin to hide that he and/or Russia has serios problems and the people there are not happy.  I fear to many of the leading idiots wordwide - including Donald Sumpf ... ah: Donald Dumb ... ahm: Donald Trump ... seem to produce artifical enemies today, because enemies force the people of the own countries to support their governments. What poor leaders.
Click to expand...



German grammar is simple compared with Russian. In Russian inanimate objects also have gender, verbs conjugate and there are cases with 7 possible endings. The thing Russians would find most difficult about German is articles which don't exist in Slavic languages.


----------



## Trizub

Stratford57 said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's truer than anything you've ever posted on here. Anyone who lives in Ukraine knows what the situation is and it isn't the one you describe.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks God not everybody in Ukraine allowed to steal their brains like yourself. Millions of the people have been able to see the truth, and the truth is ugly.
Click to expand...


I agree, but not your version aka the Kremlin version of the truth.


----------



## Stratford57

Trizub said:


> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's truer than anything you've ever posted on here. Anyone who lives in Ukraine knows what the situation is and it isn't the one you describe.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks God not everybody in Ukraine allowed to steal their brains like yourself. Millions of the people have been able to see the truth, and the truth is ugly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree, but not your version aka the Kremlin version of the truth.
Click to expand...

You don't seem to know much about Ukraine, you even couldn't differ Chernovtsy from Chernigov.


----------



## Trizub

Stratford57 said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's truer than anything you've ever posted on here. Anyone who lives in Ukraine knows what the situation is and it isn't the one you describe.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks God not everybody in Ukraine allowed to steal their brains like yourself. Millions of the people have been able to see the truth, and the truth is ugly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree, but not your version aka the Kremlin version of the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't seem to know much about Ukraine, you even couldn't differ Chernovtsy from Chernigov.
Click to expand...


You mean Chernihiv and Chernivtsi. I know exactly where they are. Chernihiv is in Northern Ukraine and Chernivtsi is in Western Ukraine close to the Romanian border, I've passed through it and briefly spent some time there.
It's you who needs to learn some things about Ukraine.


----------



## zaangalewa

Trizub said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only Ukrainians are Ruthenians, not Russians. Ukrainians aren't Russians, they're not the same people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a nonsense. More than  60% of the words in both languages are the same - this means you can speak with each other without interpreter. You are the same people. And you should perhaps slowly start to think about why other Slaws - the Polish and the Czechs for example - hate Russia so much. And Russia is by the way a multi-national empire too. So when Russia is not able to let live other Russians, Ruthens and/or Slaws - or also your viking grandparents and others - in peace: How do you think will end the Russian empire? Overflowed from love? As long as love is not possible between Ukrainians and Russians - ... -  what about strict discipline and a stronger (re-)approximation to the common values of Europe?
> 
> -----
> _Thou shalt not kill._
> -----
> -----
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Russians complain about having to learn Ukrainian. Even if the languages are close the people aren't, Ukrainians and Russians have a different mentality. Not the same people at all, look at the hate by Russians towards Ukrainians on this forum.
> The Russian empire has already ended, but Putin is trying to rebuild it. Maybe things will improve when he's gone and Russia will stop bullying and intimidating it's neighbours. Relations between Ukraine and Russia aren't good at this time and that's entirely because Russia won't let Ukraine decide it's own future.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Probably Jewish mafia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bad luck for you that I have Jewish ancestors. What do you do now? You are lost, aren't you? Now godfather Al Pacino - Jewish version - is watching you, anti-Semite.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> which run Ukraine will force Russians to study Hebrew Language?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay. Not many people in the world have the courage to try to learn German, but about 4 million Russians learned and learn German only on reason of philosophy and mental training. Unbelievebale that someone is able to learn our very complex language with three genders: male, female and child or neutral, what has nothing to do with biology: our sun is for example female and our moon is male. On the other side learned and learn millions of Germans Latin, one of the languages of our forfathers. And Brexit Boris had learned - as far as I heard - the ancient Greek language. And now he feels like Heracles, Achill, Hector and Alexander in one person - with a supermighty English empire in his backyard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like Ivrit so-called Ukrainian 'language' had been spoken by few illiterate peasants somewhere in the West Ukraine.
> The main language in Russian Ukrainian territorials was, is and will be always Russian language.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And? The Austrians speak German and the Austrian emperor was once the German emperor - while the so called "German emperors" since 1870 were only Prussian emperors. Gives this Germany any rights in Austria? Gives this Austria any rights in Germany? Such situations exist in many ways in nearly all countries all over Europe.
> 
> A very big tragedy in this context is for example that the English had supressed the Irish for 800 years. Since some decades is now peace in Ireland. And Brexit Boris seems to think he plays with other children only in a sandbox and serios problems don't exist in his Potemkinia. And it seems to me the conflicts around the Ukraine is also only a way from Putin to hide that he and/or Russia has serios problems and the people there are not happy.  I fear to many of the leading idiots wordwide - including Donald Sumpf ... ah: Donald Dumb ... ahm: Donald Trump ... seem to produce artifical enemies today, because enemies force the people of the own countries to support their governments. What poor leaders.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> German grammar is simple compared with Russian. In Russian inanimate objects also have gender, verbs conjugate and there are cases with 7 possible endings.
Click to expand...


I heard about - even Latin seems to be more simple.



> The thing Russians would find most difficult about German is articles which don't exist in Slavic languages.



And another problem is we have strict rules in our language - and about 50% exceptions from this strict rules. And because we come from different German nations it's for someone, who is a very good German speaker also often not so easy to understand what different Germans with a different cultural backgund and different colors of the voice say. Example: A friend of mine from the South had a friend from the North and the middle of Germany. N said: _"La da tid!"_. M asked _"What did he say?"_. S answered: _"Lou da ramal dahoi!" _Both sentences mean "Slow down!". And both expressions you will not be able to find in a German dictionary.


----------



## zaangalewa

Bleipriester said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a nonsense. More than  60% of the words in both languages are the same - this means you can speak with each other without interpreter. You are the same people. And you should perhaps slowly start to think about why other Slaws - the Polish and the Czechs for example - hate you so much. And Russia is by the way a multi-national empire too. So when Russia is not able to let live other Russians, Ruthens and/or Slaws - or also your viking grandparents and others - in peace: How do you think will end the Russian empire? Overflowed from love? As long as love is not possible between Ukrainians and Russians - ... -  what about strict discipline and a stronger (re-)approximation to the common values of Europe?
> 
> -----
> _Thou shalt not kill._
> -----
> -----
> 
> 
> 
> So Germany needs more rapists?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nazi, shut up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That´s a yes, I assume.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you still tell everyone you are a German, idiot? We do not have the problems in Germany, which you think we should have, because you have not any idea, what you try to speak about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Closing the eyes doesn´t make it true.
Click to expand...


You know very well, that you are in my eyes nothing else than a dangerous godless anti-German. And I know very well, that you break German laws without any scruple. If you should make again a call of violence against refugees, politicians or helping members of NGOs, then I will inform German officials from your subversive activities, Nazi. It's by the way very easy to avoid such ugly problems, if you take serios article 1 of our German constitution, whatever your real nationality could be:

-----
_Conscious of their responsibility before God and man,
Inspired by the determination to promote world peace as an equal partner in an united Europe, the German people, in the exercise of their constituent power, have adopted this Basic Law. ...

I. Basic Rights
Article 1

(1) Human dignity shall be inviolable. To respect and protect it shall be the duty of all state authority.
(2) The German people therefore acknowledge inviolable and inalienable human rights as the basis of every community, of peace and of justice in the world.
(3) The following basic rights shall bind the legislature, the executive and the judiciary as directly applicable law._
-----

Today is by the way the 3rd of October - our national holiday.


----------



## Baron

Stratford57 said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's truer than anything you've ever posted on here. Anyone who lives in Ukraine knows what the situation is and it isn't the one you describe.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks God not everybody in Ukraine allowed to steal their brains like yourself. Millions of the people have been able to see the truth, and the truth is ugly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree, but not your version aka the Kremlin version of the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't seem to know much about Ukraine, you even couldn't differ Chernovtsy from Chernigov.
Click to expand...


IQ of so-called Ukrainian patriots is seldom higher as 70 scores


----------



## Baron

Stratford57 said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's truer than anything you've ever posted on here. Anyone who lives in Ukraine knows what the situation is and it isn't the one you describe.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks God not everybody in Ukraine allowed to steal their brains like yourself. Millions of the people have been able to see the truth, and the truth is ugly.
Click to expand...


And when is nothing to steal?


----------



## Baron

Trizub said:


> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> Baron shows again he's an anti semitic Ukrainophobe which we already knew he was.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are Jews more equal as another nations?
> Jews can bash and condemn Russians non-stop in their 'medias', but it is prohibited to anyone to say a wrong word about Jews.
> Also, are Jews more equal?
> And what's about the 1st Amendment?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not only Jews you can't say anything about and I don't think that's good.
Click to expand...


I would probably agree with you if you name just one MS media having not Jewish owners directly or indirectly


----------



## Baron

Stratford57 said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> because Russia won't let Ukraine decide it's own future.
> 
> 
> 
> If this ^ is true Ukraine is NOT independent.
> 
> P.S. Basically, nothing you have been posting here before is true, just parroting Western/Ukrainian Media just like Zbignev Brzezinski had predicted.
Click to expand...


The Ukrainian regime does not need the truth. It badly needs a law which allows to junk last remaining industry and agrarian ground to western 'investors'


----------



## Stratford57

Baron said:


> I would probably agree with you if you name just one MS media having not Jewish owners directly or indirectly


Bingo! You nailed it!

The ones who don't are censored and closed or both.









*In Ukraine, the leading three television channels aired with closed mouths*

The presenters of three popular Ukrainian TV channels went on air with their mouths sealed with black tape and plunged the audience in shock. So they expressed their protest against censorship. The action lasted half an hour

Google Translate


----------



## Baron

Stratford57 said:


> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would probably agree with you if you name just one MS media having not Jewish owners directly or indirectly
> 
> 
> 
> Bingo! You nailed it!
> 
> The ones who don't are censored and closed or both.
> 
> View attachment 282647
> 
> View attachment 282648
> 
> *In Ukraine, the leading three television channels aired with closed mouths*
> 
> The presenters of three popular Ukrainian TV channels went on air with their mouths sealed with black tape and plunged the audience in shock. So they expressed their protest against censorship. The action lasted half an hour
> 
> Google Translate
Click to expand...


NWO trying to silence Free Speech, almost all MS Medias ban and persecute those who dares to speak the Truth.
Ukraine as ass-whipper of Deep State is on the frontage position.
It is the only state in the world where almost 100 % of any information about Russia is blatant lie.
Even German presstitutes publish 90% and their US colleagues merely 60 %


----------



## Trizub

zaangalewa said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a nonsense. More than  60% of the words in both languages are the same - this means you can speak with each other without interpreter. You are the same people. And you should perhaps slowly start to think about why other Slaws - the Polish and the Czechs for example - hate Russia so much. And Russia is by the way a multi-national empire too. So when Russia is not able to let live other Russians, Ruthens and/or Slaws - or also your viking grandparents and others - in peace: How do you think will end the Russian empire? Overflowed from love? As long as love is not possible between Ukrainians and Russians - ... -  what about strict discipline and a stronger (re-)approximation to the common values of Europe?
> 
> -----
> _Thou shalt not kill._
> -----
> -----
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Russians complain about having to learn Ukrainian. Even if the languages are close the people aren't, Ukrainians and Russians have a different mentality. Not the same people at all, look at the hate by Russians towards Ukrainians on this forum.
> The Russian empire has already ended, but Putin is trying to rebuild it. Maybe things will improve when he's gone and Russia will stop bullying and intimidating it's neighbours. Relations between Ukraine and Russia aren't good at this time and that's entirely because Russia won't let Ukraine decide it's own future.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Probably Jewish mafia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bad luck for you that I have Jewish ancestors. What do you do now? You are lost, aren't you? Now godfather Al Pacino - Jewish version - is watching you, anti-Semite.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> which run Ukraine will force Russians to study Hebrew Language?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay. Not many people in the world have the courage to try to learn German, but about 4 million Russians learned and learn German only on reason of philosophy and mental training. Unbelievebale that someone is able to learn our very complex language with three genders: male, female and child or neutral, what has nothing to do with biology: our sun is for example female and our moon is male. On the other side learned and learn millions of Germans Latin, one of the languages of our forfathers. And Brexit Boris had learned - as far as I heard - the ancient Greek language. And now he feels like Heracles, Achill, Hector and Alexander in one person - with a supermighty English empire in his backyard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like Ivrit so-called Ukrainian 'language' had been spoken by few illiterate peasants somewhere in the West Ukraine.
> The main language in Russian Ukrainian territorials was, is and will be always Russian language.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And? The Austrians speak German and the Austrian emperor was once the German emperor - while the so called "German emperors" since 1870 were only Prussian emperors. Gives this Germany any rights in Austria? Gives this Austria any rights in Germany? Such situations exist in many ways in nearly all countries all over Europe.
> 
> A very big tragedy in this context is for example that the English had supressed the Irish for 800 years. Since some decades is now peace in Ireland. And Brexit Boris seems to think he plays with other children only in a sandbox and serios problems don't exist in his Potemkinia. And it seems to me the conflicts around the Ukraine is also only a way from Putin to hide that he and/or Russia has serios problems and the people there are not happy.  I fear to many of the leading idiots wordwide - including Donald Sumpf ... ah: Donald Dumb ... ahm: Donald Trump ... seem to produce artifical enemies today, because enemies force the people of the own countries to support their governments. What poor leaders.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> German grammar is simple compared with Russian. In Russian inanimate objects also have gender, verbs conjugate and there are cases with 7 possible endings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I heard about - even Latin seems to be more simple.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The thing Russians would find most difficult about German is articles which don't exist in Slavic languages.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And another problem is we have strict rules in our language - and about 50% exceptions from this strict rules. And because we come from different German nations it's for someone, who is a very good German speaker also often not so easy to understand what different Germans with a different cultural backgund and different colors of the voice say. Example: A friend of mine from the South had a friend from the North and the middle of Germany. N said: _"La da tid!"_. M asked _"What did he say?"_. S answered: _"Lou da ramal dahoi!" _Both sentences mean "Slow down!". And both expressions you will not be able to find in a German dictionary.
Click to expand...


Aren't those regional dialects?


----------



## Trizub

Baron said:


> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's truer than anything you've ever posted on here. Anyone who lives in Ukraine knows what the situation is and it isn't the one you describe.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks God not everybody in Ukraine allowed to steal their brains like yourself. Millions of the people have been able to see the truth, and the truth is ugly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree, but not your version aka the Kremlin version of the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't seem to know much about Ukraine, you even couldn't differ Chernovtsy from Chernigov.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> IQ of so-called Ukrainian patriots is seldom higher as 70 scores
Click to expand...


Even if that were true it's still higher than your IQ.


----------



## Trizub

Baron said:


> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's truer than anything you've ever posted on here. Anyone who lives in Ukraine knows what the situation is and it isn't the one you describe.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks God not everybody in Ukraine allowed to steal their brains like yourself. Millions of the people have been able to see the truth, and the truth is ugly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And when is nothing to steal?
Click to expand...


When there is nothing to steal Russians go home and steal from each other.


----------



## Trizub

Stratford57 said:


> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would probably agree with you if you name just one MS media having not Jewish owners directly or indirectly
> 
> 
> 
> Bingo! You nailed it!
> 
> The ones who don't are censored and closed or both.
> 
> View attachment 282647
> 
> View attachment 282648
> 
> *In Ukraine, the leading three television channels aired with closed mouths*
> 
> The presenters of three popular Ukrainian TV channels went on air with their mouths sealed with black tape and plunged the audience in shock. So they expressed their protest against censorship. The action lasted half an hour
> 
> Google Translate
Click to expand...


Those aren't the 3 leading TV channels. They're all news channels.


----------



## Trizub

Baron said:


> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would probably agree with you if you name just one MS media having not Jewish owners directly or indirectly
> 
> 
> 
> Bingo! You nailed it!
> 
> The ones who don't are censored and closed or both.
> 
> View attachment 282647
> 
> View attachment 282648
> 
> *In Ukraine, the leading three television channels aired with closed mouths*
> 
> The presenters of three popular Ukrainian TV channels went on air with their mouths sealed with black tape and plunged the audience in shock. So they expressed their protest against censorship. The action lasted half an hour
> 
> Google Translate
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> NWO trying to silence Free Speech, almost all MS Medias ban and persecute those who dares to speak the Truth.
> Ukraine as ass-whipper of Deep State is on the frontage position.
> It is the only state in the world where almost 100 % of any information about Russia is blatant lie.
> Even German presstitutes publish 90% and their US colleagues merely 60 %
Click to expand...


In Ukraine 100% of information about Russia is the truth.
In Russia 100% of information about Ukraine is blatent lie.
Russia lies about everything.


----------



## Trizub

Baron said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> Baron shows again he's an anti semitic Ukrainophobe which we already knew he was.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are Jews more equal as another nations?
> Jews can bash and condemn Russians non-stop in their 'medias', but it is prohibited to anyone to say a wrong word about Jews.
> Also, are Jews more equal?
> And what's about the 1st Amendment?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not only Jews you can't say anything about and I don't think that's good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would probably agree with you if you name just one MS media having not Jewish owners directly or indirectly
Click to expand...


Whether that's true or not it doesn't make any difference to what I said.


----------



## Stratford57

Trizub said:


> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would probably agree with you if you name just one MS media having not Jewish owners directly or indirectly
> 
> 
> 
> Bingo! You nailed it!
> 
> The ones who don't are censored and closed or both.
> 
> View attachment 282647
> 
> View attachment 282648
> 
> *In Ukraine, the leading three television channels aired with closed mouths*
> 
> The presenters of three popular Ukrainian TV channels went on air with their mouths sealed with black tape and plunged the audience in shock. So they expressed their protest against censorship. The action lasted half an hour
> 
> Google Translate
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> NWO trying to silence Free Speech, almost all MS Medias ban and persecute those who dares to speak the Truth.
> Ukraine as ass-whipper of Deep State is on the frontage position.
> It is the only state in the world where almost 100 % of any information about Russia is blatant lie.
> Even German presstitutes publish 90% and their US colleagues merely 60 %
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In Ukraine 100% of information about Russia is the truth.
> In Russia 100% of information about Ukraine is blatent lie.
> Russia lies about everything.
Click to expand...

That's what globalists who occupied your country want you to believe, clueless drone. The reality is completely opposite.


----------



## Trizub

Stratford57 said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would probably agree with you if you name just one MS media having not Jewish owners directly or indirectly
> 
> 
> 
> Bingo! You nailed it!
> 
> The ones who don't are censored and closed or both.
> 
> View attachment 282647
> 
> View attachment 282648
> 
> *In Ukraine, the leading three television channels aired with closed mouths*
> 
> The presenters of three popular Ukrainian TV channels went on air with their mouths sealed with black tape and plunged the audience in shock. So they expressed their protest against censorship. The action lasted half an hour
> 
> Google Translate
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> NWO trying to silence Free Speech, almost all MS Medias ban and persecute those who dares to speak the Truth.
> Ukraine as ass-whipper of Deep State is on the frontage position.
> It is the only state in the world where almost 100 % of any information about Russia is blatant lie.
> Even German presstitutes publish 90% and their US colleagues merely 60 %
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In Ukraine 100% of information about Russia is the truth.
> In Russia 100% of information about Ukraine is blatent lie.
> Russia lies about everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's what globalists who occupied your country want you to believe, clueless drone. The reality is completely opposite.
Click to expand...


You're a Russian bot.


----------



## zaangalewa

Trizub said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> Russians complain about having to learn Ukrainian. Even if the languages are close the people aren't, Ukrainians and Russians have a different mentality. Not the same people at all, look at the hate by Russians towards Ukrainians on this forum.
> The Russian empire has already ended, but Putin is trying to rebuild it. Maybe things will improve when he's gone and Russia will stop bullying and intimidating it's neighbours. Relations between Ukraine and Russia aren't good at this time and that's entirely because Russia won't let Ukraine decide it's own future.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably Jewish mafia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bad luck for you that I have Jewish ancestors. What do you do now? You are lost, aren't you? Now godfather Al Pacino - Jewish version - is watching you, anti-Semite.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> which run Ukraine will force Russians to study Hebrew Language?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay. Not many people in the world have the courage to try to learn German, but about 4 million Russians learned and learn German only on reason of philosophy and mental training. Unbelievebale that someone is able to learn our very complex language with three genders: male, female and child or neutral, what has nothing to do with biology: our sun is for example female and our moon is male. On the other side learned and learn millions of Germans Latin, one of the languages of our forfathers. And Brexit Boris had learned - as far as I heard - the ancient Greek language. And now he feels like Heracles, Achill, Hector and Alexander in one person - with a supermighty English empire in his backyard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like Ivrit so-called Ukrainian 'language' had been spoken by few illiterate peasants somewhere in the West Ukraine.
> The main language in Russian Ukrainian territorials was, is and will be always Russian language.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And? The Austrians speak German and the Austrian emperor was once the German emperor - while the so called "German emperors" since 1870 were only Prussian emperors. Gives this Germany any rights in Austria? Gives this Austria any rights in Germany? Such situations exist in many ways in nearly all countries all over Europe.
> 
> A very big tragedy in this context is for example that the English had supressed the Irish for 800 years. Since some decades is now peace in Ireland. And Brexit Boris seems to think he plays with other children only in a sandbox and serios problems don't exist in his Potemkinia. And it seems to me the conflicts around the Ukraine is also only a way from Putin to hide that he and/or Russia has serios problems and the people there are not happy.  I fear to many of the leading idiots wordwide - including Donald Sumpf ... ah: Donald Dumb ... ahm: Donald Trump ... seem to produce artifical enemies today, because enemies force the people of the own countries to support their governments. What poor leaders.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> German grammar is simple compared with Russian. In Russian inanimate objects also have gender, verbs conjugate and there are cases with 7 possible endings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I heard about - even Latin seems to be more simple.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The thing Russians would find most difficult about German is articles which don't exist in Slavic languages.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And another problem is we have strict rules in our language - and about 50% exceptions from this strict rules. And because we come from different German nations it's for someone, who is a very good German speaker also often not so easy to understand what different Germans with a different cultural backgund and different colors of the voice say. Example: A friend of mine from the South had a friend from the North and the middle of Germany. N said: _"La da tid!"_. M asked _"What did he say?"_. S answered: _"Lou da ramal dahoi!" _Both sentences mean "Slow down!". And both expressions you will not be able to find in a German dictionary.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Aren't those regional dialects?
Click to expand...


Not really. Frisian (seafaring people) and Bavarian (mountain race) would be normally totally different languages - but the word "deutsch" leaded and keeps both together. (Not so the word "German", what's a Roman idea: Indeed Allemans for example existed and exist (French: Allemagne) - but never any German was a German). We are for example Franks (Franken) or Saxons (Sachsen) and so on and so on. "Deutsch" means "to belong together", that's all. Indeed is to speak a German language (without interpreter) the only common element between Germans. Who speaks German is a German - so easy is this.


----------



## Trizub

zaangalewa said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> Probably Jewish mafia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bad luck for you that I have Jewish ancestors. What do you do now? You are lost, aren't you? Now godfather Al Pacino - Jewish version - is watching you, anti-Semite.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> which run Ukraine will force Russians to study Hebrew Language?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay. Not many people in the world have the courage to try to learn German, but about 4 million Russians learned and learn German only on reason of philosophy and mental training. Unbelievebale that someone is able to learn our very complex language with three genders: male, female and child or neutral, what has nothing to do with biology: our sun is for example female and our moon is male. On the other side learned and learn millions of Germans Latin, one of the languages of our forfathers. And Brexit Boris had learned - as far as I heard - the ancient Greek language. And now he feels like Heracles, Achill, Hector and Alexander in one person - with a supermighty English empire in his backyard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like Ivrit so-called Ukrainian 'language' had been spoken by few illiterate peasants somewhere in the West Ukraine.
> The main language in Russian Ukrainian territorials was, is and will be always Russian language.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And? The Austrians speak German and the Austrian emperor was once the German emperor - while the so called "German emperors" since 1870 were only Prussian emperors. Gives this Germany any rights in Austria? Gives this Austria any rights in Germany? Such situations exist in many ways in nearly all countries all over Europe.
> 
> A very big tragedy in this context is for example that the English had supressed the Irish for 800 years. Since some decades is now peace in Ireland. And Brexit Boris seems to think he plays with other children only in a sandbox and serios problems don't exist in his Potemkinia. And it seems to me the conflicts around the Ukraine is also only a way from Putin to hide that he and/or Russia has serios problems and the people there are not happy.  I fear to many of the leading idiots wordwide - including Donald Sumpf ... ah: Donald Dumb ... ahm: Donald Trump ... seem to produce artifical enemies today, because enemies force the people of the own countries to support their governments. What poor leaders.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> German grammar is simple compared with Russian. In Russian inanimate objects also have gender, verbs conjugate and there are cases with 7 possible endings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I heard about - even Latin seems to be more simple.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The thing Russians would find most difficult about German is articles which don't exist in Slavic languages.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And another problem is we have strict rules in our language - and about 50% exceptions from this strict rules. And because we come from different German nations it's for someone, who is a very good German speaker also often not so easy to understand what different Germans with a different cultural backgund and different colors of the voice say. Example: A friend of mine from the South had a friend from the North and the middle of Germany. N said: _"La da tid!"_. M asked _"What did he say?"_. S answered: _"Lou da ramal dahoi!" _Both sentences mean "Slow down!". And both expressions you will not be able to find in a German dictionary.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Aren't those regional dialects?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not really. Frisian (seafaring people) and Bavarian (mountain race) would be normally totally different languages - but the word "deutsch" leaded and keeps both together. (Not so the word "German", what's a Roman idea: Indeed Allemans for example existed and exist (French: Allemagne) - but never any German was a German). We are for example Franks (Franken) or Saxons (Sachsen) and so on and so on. "Deutsch" means "to belong together", that's all. Indeed is to speak a German language (without interpreter) the only common element between Germans. Who speaks German is a German - so easy is this.
Click to expand...


It seems like they are seperate languages to me. Is there a standard German language which everybody understands?


----------



## zaangalewa

Trizub said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bad luck for you that I have Jewish ancestors. What do you do now? You are lost, aren't you? Now godfather Al Pacino - Jewish version - is watching you, anti-Semite.
> 
> Okay. Not many people in the world have the courage to try to learn German, but about 4 million Russians learned and learn German only on reason of philosophy and mental training. Unbelievebale that someone is able to learn our very complex language with three genders: male, female and child or neutral, what has nothing to do with biology: our sun is for example female and our moon is male. On the other side learned and learn millions of Germans Latin, one of the languages of our forfathers. And Brexit Boris had learned - as far as I heard - the ancient Greek language. And now he feels like Heracles, Achill, Hector and Alexander in one person - with a supermighty English empire in his backyard.
> 
> And? The Austrians speak German and the Austrian emperor was once the German emperor - while the so called "German emperors" since 1870 were only Prussian emperors. Gives this Germany any rights in Austria? Gives this Austria any rights in Germany? Such situations exist in many ways in nearly all countries all over Europe.
> 
> A very big tragedy in this context is for example that the English had supressed the Irish for 800 years. Since some decades is now peace in Ireland. And Brexit Boris seems to think he plays with other children only in a sandbox and serios problems don't exist in his Potemkinia. And it seems to me the conflicts around the Ukraine is also only a way from Putin to hide that he and/or Russia has serios problems and the people there are not happy.  I fear to many of the leading idiots wordwide - including Donald Sumpf ... ah: Donald Dumb ... ahm: Donald Trump ... seem to produce artifical enemies today, because enemies force the people of the own countries to support their governments. What poor leaders.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> German grammar is simple compared with Russian. In Russian inanimate objects also have gender, verbs conjugate and there are cases with 7 possible endings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I heard about - even Latin seems to be more simple.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The thing Russians would find most difficult about German is articles which don't exist in Slavic languages.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And another problem is we have strict rules in our language - and about 50% exceptions from this strict rules. And because we come from different German nations it's for someone, who is a very good German speaker also often not so easy to understand what different Germans with a different cultural backgund and different colors of the voice say. Example: A friend of mine from the South had a friend from the North and the middle of Germany. N said: _"La da tid!"_. M asked _"What did he say?"_. S answered: _"Lou da ramal dahoi!" _Both sentences mean "Slow down!". And both expressions you will not be able to find in a German dictionary.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Aren't those regional dialects?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not really. Frisian (seafaring people) and Bavarian (mountain race) would be normally totally different languages - but the word "deutsch" leaded and keeps both together. (Not so the word "German", what's a Roman idea: Indeed Allemans for example existed and exist (French: Allemagne) - but never any German was a German). We are for example Franks (Franken) or Saxons (Sachsen) and so on and so on. "Deutsch" means "to belong together", that's all. Indeed is to speak a German language (without interpreter) the only common element between Germans. Who speaks German is a German - so easy is this.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It seems like they are seperate languages to me. Is there a standard German language which everybody understands?
Click to expand...


Let me say the standard German language - which you can read in  every book - is not a solution. It's more a problem in Germany. Languages have to live and to change. But the mass media today hold languages in a kind of stasis. Our language is meanwhile a  playground of anglicisms and a punching bag for intelllectual superidiots, who try to force people to have to thing what os "politcal correct". For example created thr gender ideology meanwhile constructs, which someone si able to rad but no one is able to speak out any longer. On the other side are dying out languages like Bavarian or Friesian. A very interesting new developement is the new language "Kiez". Most Germans think this is only a kind fo Turkish dialect of the German language - but it is not. It's a new German language with an Old High German grammar. Interesting is it that this language is an urban language. Its birth is parallel in many cities - but not in the area between this cities. The reason for are smart phones. Whatever: When you will speak standard German everyone will understand you - but some students of the German language are frustrated, when they find out that many Germans don't speak standard German. But lots of Germasn understand meanhile a rudimentary English too. Unfortunatelly including all this strange "fuck"-nonsense from the English speaking world too.


----------



## xyz

Trizub said:


> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would probably agree with you if you name just one MS media having not Jewish owners directly or indirectly
> 
> 
> 
> Bingo! You nailed it!
> 
> The ones who don't are censored and closed or both.
> 
> View attachment 282647
> 
> View attachment 282648
> 
> *In Ukraine, the leading three television channels aired with closed mouths*
> 
> The presenters of three popular Ukrainian TV channels went on air with their mouths sealed with black tape and plunged the audience in shock. So they expressed their protest against censorship. The action lasted half an hour
> 
> Google Translate
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those aren't the 3 leading TV channels. They're all news channels.
Click to expand...

NTV is not even Ukrainian, it's Russian and owned by Gazprom.

Actually it used to be pretty good before Putin and the Russian state ransacked it with the FSB and eventually bought it.


----------



## Bleipriester

zaangalewa said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> German grammar is simple compared with Russian. In Russian inanimate objects also have gender, verbs conjugate and there are cases with 7 possible endings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I heard about - even Latin seems to be more simple.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The thing Russians would find most difficult about German is articles which don't exist in Slavic languages.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And another problem is we have strict rules in our language - and about 50% exceptions from this strict rules. And because we come from different German nations it's for someone, who is a very good German speaker also often not so easy to understand what different Germans with a different cultural backgund and different colors of the voice say. Example: A friend of mine from the South had a friend from the North and the middle of Germany. N said: _"La da tid!"_. M asked _"What did he say?"_. S answered: _"Lou da ramal dahoi!" _Both sentences mean "Slow down!". And both expressions you will not be able to find in a German dictionary.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Aren't those regional dialects?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not really. Frisian (seafaring people) and Bavarian (mountain race) would be normally totally different languages - but the word "deutsch" leaded and keeps both together. (Not so the word "German", what's a Roman idea: Indeed Allemans for example existed and exist (French: Allemagne) - but never any German was a German). We are for example Franks (Franken) or Saxons (Sachsen) and so on and so on. "Deutsch" means "to belong together", that's all. Indeed is to speak a German language (without interpreter) the only common element between Germans. Who speaks German is a German - so easy is this.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It seems like they are seperate languages to me. Is there a standard German language which everybody understands?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let me say the standard German language - which you can read in  every book - is not a solution. It's more a problem in Germany. Languages have to live and to change. But the mass media today hold languages in a kind of stasis. Our language is meanwhile a  playground of anglicisms and a punching bag for intelllectual superidiots, who try to force people to have to thing what os "politcal correct". For example created thr gender ideology meanwhile constructs, which someone si able to rad but no one is able to speak out any longer. On the other side are dying out languages like Bavarian or Friesian. A very interesting new developement is the new language "Kiez". Most Germans think this is only a kind fo Turkish dialect of the German language - but it is not. It's a new German language with an Old High German grammar. Interesting is it that this language is an urban language. Its birth is parallel in many cities - but not in the area between this cities. The reason for are smart phones. Whatever: When you will speak standard German everyone will understand you - but some students of the German language are frustrated, when they find out that many Germans don't speak standard German. But lots of Germasn understand meanhile a rudimentary English too. Unfortunatelly including all this strange "fuck"-nonsense from the English speaking world too.
Click to expand...

Wassuwolle? Bissedu selba schuld mit deine ewige gender ainhait und multikulti fielvalt. Haha, kansdu land sage ade, dumm katoffl, lol.


----------



## Stratford57

xyz said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those aren't the 3 leading TV channels. They're all news channels.
> 
> 
> 
> NTV is not even Ukrainian, it's Russian and owned by Gazprom.
> 
> Actually it used to be pretty good before Putin and the Russian state ransacked it with the FSB and eventually bought it.
Click to expand...


NY Times belongs to  Carlos Slim, a Mexican billionaire . Also the paper is owned by The New York Times Company, which is publicly traded and is controlled by the *Sulzberger* family through a dual-class share structure.
who owns New York Times - Google Search

Who of those are Russians and who works for Gazprom? You clowns go educate yourself before posting your next piece of BS.


----------



## xyz

Stratford57 said:


> xyz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those aren't the 3 leading TV channels. They're all news channels.
> 
> 
> 
> NTV is not even Ukrainian, it's Russian and owned by Gazprom.
> 
> Actually it used to be pretty good before Putin and the Russian state ransacked it with the FSB and eventually bought it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> NY Times belongs to  Carlos Slim, a Mexican billionaire . Also the paper is owned by The New York Times Company, which is publicly traded and is controlled by the *Sulzberger* family through a dual-class share structure.
> who owns New York Times - Google Search
> 
> Who of those are Russians and who works for Gazprom? You clowns go educate yourself before posting your next piece of BS.
Click to expand...






What does that have to do with Russian TV station NTV?


----------



## Trizub

zaangalewa said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> German grammar is simple compared with Russian. In Russian inanimate objects also have gender, verbs conjugate and there are cases with 7 possible endings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I heard about - even Latin seems to be more simple.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The thing Russians would find most difficult about German is articles which don't exist in Slavic languages.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And another problem is we have strict rules in our language - and about 50% exceptions from this strict rules. And because we come from different German nations it's for someone, who is a very good German speaker also often not so easy to understand what different Germans with a different cultural backgund and different colors of the voice say. Example: A friend of mine from the South had a friend from the North and the middle of Germany. N said: _"La da tid!"_. M asked _"What did he say?"_. S answered: _"Lou da ramal dahoi!" _Both sentences mean "Slow down!". And both expressions you will not be able to find in a German dictionary.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Aren't those regional dialects?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not really. Frisian (seafaring people) and Bavarian (mountain race) would be normally totally different languages - but the word "deutsch" leaded and keeps both together. (Not so the word "German", what's a Roman idea: Indeed Allemans for example existed and exist (French: Allemagne) - but never any German was a German). We are for example Franks (Franken) or Saxons (Sachsen) and so on and so on. "Deutsch" means "to belong together", that's all. Indeed is to speak a German language (without interpreter) the only common element between Germans. Who speaks German is a German - so easy is this.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It seems like they are seperate languages to me. Is there a standard German language which everybody understands?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let me say the standard German language - which you can read in  every book - is not a solution. It's more a problem in Germany. Languages have to live and to change. But the mass media today hold languages in a kind of stasis. Our language is meanwhile a  playground of anglicisms and a punching bag for intelllectual superidiots, who try to force people to have to thing what os "politcal correct". For example created thr gender ideology meanwhile constructs, which someone si able to rad but no one is able to speak out any longer. On the other side are dying out languages like Bavarian or Friesian. A very interesting new developement is the new language "Kiez". Most Germans think this is only a kind fo Turkish dialect of the German language - but it is not. It's a new German language with an Old High German grammar. Interesting is it that this language is an urban language. Its birth is parallel in many cities - but not in the area between this cities. The reason for are smart phones. Whatever: When you will speak standard German everyone will understand you - but some students of the German language are frustrated, when they find out that many Germans don't speak standard German. But lots of Germasn understand meanhile a rudimentary English too. Unfortunatelly including all this strange "fuck"-nonsense from the English speaking world too.
Click to expand...


I didn't realise language was such a problem in Germany.


----------



## Trizub

xyz said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would probably agree with you if you name just one MS media having not Jewish owners directly or indirectly
> 
> 
> 
> Bingo! You nailed it!
> 
> The ones who don't are censored and closed or both.
> 
> View attachment 282647
> 
> View attachment 282648
> 
> *In Ukraine, the leading three television channels aired with closed mouths*
> 
> The presenters of three popular Ukrainian TV channels went on air with their mouths sealed with black tape and plunged the audience in shock. So they expressed their protest against censorship. The action lasted half an hour
> 
> Google Translate
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those aren't the 3 leading TV channels. They're all news channels.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NTV is not even Ukrainian, it's Russian and owned by Gazprom.
> 
> Actually it used to be pretty good before Putin and the Russian state ransacked it with the FSB and eventually bought it.
Click to expand...




Stratford57 said:


> xyz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those aren't the 3 leading TV channels. They're all news channels.
> 
> 
> 
> NTV is not even Ukrainian, it's Russian and owned by Gazprom.
> 
> Actually it used to be pretty good before Putin and the Russian state ransacked it with the FSB and eventually bought it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> NY Times belongs to  Carlos Slim, a Mexican billionaire . Also the paper is owned by The New York Times Company, which is publicly traded and is controlled by the *Sulzberger* family through a dual-class share structure.
> who owns New York Times - Google Search
> 
> Who of those are Russians and who works for Gazprom? You clowns go educate yourself before posting your next piece of BS.
Click to expand...


He's talking about NTV, the Russian TV channel not the NYT, you nitwit.
Educate yourself.


NTV (Russia) - Wikipedia


----------



## Trizub

xyz said:


> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xyz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those aren't the 3 leading TV channels. They're all news channels.
> 
> 
> 
> NTV is not even Ukrainian, it's Russian and owned by Gazprom.
> 
> Actually it used to be pretty good before Putin and the Russian state ransacked it with the FSB and eventually bought it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> NY Times belongs to  Carlos Slim, a Mexican billionaire . Also the paper is owned by The New York Times Company, which is publicly traded and is controlled by the *Sulzberger* family through a dual-class share structure.
> who owns New York Times - Google Search
> 
> Who of those are Russians and who works for Gazprom? You clowns go educate yourself before posting your next piece of BS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What does that have to do with Russian TV station NTV?
Click to expand...


Indeed. Stratford making a fool of himself as usual.


----------



## Bleipriester

Sources can´t be Russian. That´s the actual idiocy here.
In fact they are crucial as the others often lack proper coverage.


----------



## zaangalewa

Bleipriester said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> I heard about - even Latin seems to be more simple.
> 
> And another problem is we have strict rules in our language - and about 50% exceptions from this strict rules. And because we come from different German nations it's for someone, who is a very good German speaker also often not so easy to understand what different Germans with a different cultural backgund and different colors of the voice say. Example: A friend of mine from the South had a friend from the North and the middle of Germany. N said: _"La da tid!"_. M asked _"What did he say?"_. S answered: _"Lou da ramal dahoi!" _Both sentences mean "Slow down!". And both expressions you will not be able to find in a German dictionary.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aren't those regional dialects?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not really. Frisian (seafaring people) and Bavarian (mountain race) would be normally totally different languages - but the word "deutsch" leaded and keeps both together. (Not so the word "German", what's a Roman idea: Indeed Allemans for example existed and exist (French: Allemagne) - but never any German was a German). We are for example Franks (Franken) or Saxons (Sachsen) and so on and so on. "Deutsch" means "to belong together", that's all. Indeed is to speak a German language (without interpreter) the only common element between Germans. Who speaks German is a German - so easy is this.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It seems like they are seperate languages to me. Is there a standard German language which everybody understands?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let me say the standard German language - which you can read in  every book - is not a solution. It's more a problem in Germany. Languages have to live and to change. But the mass media today hold languages in a kind of stasis. Our language is meanwhile a  playground of anglicisms and a punching bag for intelllectual superidiots, who try to force people to have to thing what os "politcal correct". For example created thr gender ideology meanwhile constructs, which someone si able to rad but no one is able to speak out any longer. On the other side are dying out languages like Bavarian or Friesian. A very interesting new developement is the new language "Kiez". Most Germans think this is only a kind fo Turkish dialect of the German language - but it is not. It's a new German language with an Old High German grammar. Interesting is it that this language is an urban language. Its birth is parallel in many cities - but not in the area between this cities. The reason for are smart phones. Whatever: When you will speak standard German everyone will understand you - but some students of the German language are frustrated, when they find out that many Germans don't speak standard German. But lots of Germasn understand meanhile a rudimentary English too. Unfortunatelly including all this strange "fuck"-nonsense from the English speaking world too.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wassuwolle? Bissedu selba schuld mit deine ewige gender ainhait und multikulti fielvalt. Haha, kansdu land sage ade, dumm katoffl, lol.
Click to expand...


Ciminal, I will not hesistate only a little part of a second, when I will have to stop you. It were anti-human Nazis like you, who tried to see in slaws and other human beeings "inferior races". The reason for is clear: Criminal Nazis, like you, are only able to be an inferior quality on their own.


----------



## Bleipriester

zaangalewa said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aren't those regional dialects?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not really. Frisian (seafaring people) and Bavarian (mountain race) would be normally totally different languages - but the word "deutsch" leaded and keeps both together. (Not so the word "German", what's a Roman idea: Indeed Allemans for example existed and exist (French: Allemagne) - but never any German was a German). We are for example Franks (Franken) or Saxons (Sachsen) and so on and so on. "Deutsch" means "to belong together", that's all. Indeed is to speak a German language (without interpreter) the only common element between Germans. Who speaks German is a German - so easy is this.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It seems like they are seperate languages to me. Is there a standard German language which everybody understands?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let me say the standard German language - which you can read in  every book - is not a solution. It's more a problem in Germany. Languages have to live and to change. But the mass media today hold languages in a kind of stasis. Our language is meanwhile a  playground of anglicisms and a punching bag for intelllectual superidiots, who try to force people to have to thing what os "politcal correct". For example created thr gender ideology meanwhile constructs, which someone si able to rad but no one is able to speak out any longer. On the other side are dying out languages like Bavarian or Friesian. A very interesting new developement is the new language "Kiez". Most Germans think this is only a kind fo Turkish dialect of the German language - but it is not. It's a new German language with an Old High German grammar. Interesting is it that this language is an urban language. Its birth is parallel in many cities - but not in the area between this cities. The reason for are smart phones. Whatever: When you will speak standard German everyone will understand you - but some students of the German language are frustrated, when they find out that many Germans don't speak standard German. But lots of Germasn understand meanhile a rudimentary English too. Unfortunatelly including all this strange "fuck"-nonsense from the English speaking world too.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wassuwolle? Bissedu selba schuld mit deine ewige gender ainhait und multikulti fielvalt. Haha, kansdu land sage ade, dumm katoffl, lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ciminal, I will not hesistate only a little part of a second, when I will have to stop you. It were anti-Human Nazis like you, who tried to see in Slaws and other human beeings "inferior races". The reason for is clear: Criminal Nazis, like you, are only able to be an inferior quality on their own.
Click to expand...

Wassu laba?


----------



## zaangalewa

Trizub said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> I heard about - even Latin seems to be more simple.
> 
> And another problem is we have strict rules in our language - and about 50% exceptions from this strict rules. And because we come from different German nations it's for someone, who is a very good German speaker also often not so easy to understand what different Germans with a different cultural backgund and different colors of the voice say. Example: A friend of mine from the South had a friend from the North and the middle of Germany. N said: _"La da tid!"_. M asked _"What did he say?"_. S answered: _"Lou da ramal dahoi!" _Both sentences mean "Slow down!". And both expressions you will not be able to find in a German dictionary.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aren't those regional dialects?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not really. Frisian (seafaring people) and Bavarian (mountain race) would be normally totally different languages - but the word "deutsch" leaded and keeps both together. (Not so the word "German", what's a Roman idea: Indeed Allemans for example existed and exist (French: Allemagne) - but never any German was a German). We are for example Franks (Franken) or Saxons (Sachsen) and so on and so on. "Deutsch" means "to belong together", that's all. Indeed is to speak a German language (without interpreter) the only common element between Germans. Who speaks German is a German - so easy is this.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It seems like they are seperate languages to me. Is there a standard German language which everybody understands?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let me say the standard German language - which you can read in  every book - is not a solution. It's more a problem in Germany. Languages have to live and to change. But the mass media today hold languages in a kind of stasis. Our language is meanwhile a  playground of anglicisms and a punching bag for intelllectual superidiots, who try to force people to have to thing what os "politcal correct". For example created thr gender ideology meanwhile constructs, which someone si able to rad but no one is able to speak out any longer. On the other side are dying out languages like Bavarian or Friesian. A very interesting new developement is the new language "Kiez". Most Germans think this is only a kind fo Turkish dialect of the German language - but it is not. It's a new German language with an Old High German grammar. Interesting is it that this language is an urban language. Its birth is parallel in many cities - but not in the area between this cities. The reason for are smart phones. Whatever: When you will speak standard German everyone will understand you - but some students of the German language are frustrated, when they find out that many Germans don't speak standard German. But lots of Germasn understand meanhile a rudimentary English too. Unfortunatelly including all this strange "fuck"-nonsense from the English speaking world too.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't realise language was such a problem in Germany.
Click to expand...


The problem is the creative use of language. That's not only a German problem. In the moment, when two peole speak with each other, they will start to create automatically a common language. That's a very interesting process, which leads often to a lot of new ideas. I would say: Dictators or tyrants try to freeze languages. Interesting is that judical systems for example try to freeze languages too - how else to judge someone? It's somehow like a kind of never ending fight from empty formal systems against the light poetry of life.


----------



## zaangalewa

Bleipriester said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not really. Frisian (seafaring people) and Bavarian (mountain race) would be normally totally different languages - but the word "deutsch" leaded and keeps both together. (Not so the word "German", what's a Roman idea: Indeed Allemans for example existed and exist (French: Allemagne) - but never any German was a German). We are for example Franks (Franken) or Saxons (Sachsen) and so on and so on. "Deutsch" means "to belong together", that's all. Indeed is to speak a German language (without interpreter) the only common element between Germans. Who speaks German is a German - so easy is this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It seems like they are seperate languages to me. Is there a standard German language which everybody understands?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let me say the standard German language - which you can read in  every book - is not a solution. It's more a problem in Germany. Languages have to live and to change. But the mass media today hold languages in a kind of stasis. Our language is meanwhile a  playground of anglicisms and a punching bag for intelllectual superidiots, who try to force people to have to thing what os "politcal correct". For example created thr gender ideology meanwhile constructs, which someone si able to rad but no one is able to speak out any longer. On the other side are dying out languages like Bavarian or Friesian. A very interesting new developement is the new language "Kiez". Most Germans think this is only a kind fo Turkish dialect of the German language - but it is not. It's a new German language with an Old High German grammar. Interesting is it that this language is an urban language. Its birth is parallel in many cities - but not in the area between this cities. The reason for are smart phones. Whatever: When you will speak standard German everyone will understand you - but some students of the German language are frustrated, when they find out that many Germans don't speak standard German. But lots of Germasn understand meanhile a rudimentary English too. Unfortunatelly including all this strange "fuck"-nonsense from the English speaking world too.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wassuwolle? Bissedu selba schuld mit deine ewige gender ainhait und multikulti fielvalt. Haha, kansdu land sage ade, dumm katoffl, lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ciminal, I will not hesistate only a little part of a second, when I will have to stop you. It were anti-Human Nazis like you, who tried to see in Slaws and other human beeings "inferior races". The reason for is clear: Criminal Nazis, like you, are only able to be an inferior quality on their own.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wassu laba?
Click to expand...


To ignore intentionally what others say to you will not help you anything. You are dead. Death is boring. What about to become alive?


----------



## Bleipriester

zaangalewa said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> It seems like they are seperate languages to me. Is there a standard German language which everybody understands?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me say the standard German language - which you can read in  every book - is not a solution. It's more a problem in Germany. Languages have to live and to change. But the mass media today hold languages in a kind of stasis. Our language is meanwhile a  playground of anglicisms and a punching bag for intelllectual superidiots, who try to force people to have to thing what os "politcal correct". For example created thr gender ideology meanwhile constructs, which someone si able to rad but no one is able to speak out any longer. On the other side are dying out languages like Bavarian or Friesian. A very interesting new developement is the new language "Kiez". Most Germans think this is only a kind fo Turkish dialect of the German language - but it is not. It's a new German language with an Old High German grammar. Interesting is it that this language is an urban language. Its birth is parallel in many cities - but not in the area between this cities. The reason for are smart phones. Whatever: When you will speak standard German everyone will understand you - but some students of the German language are frustrated, when they find out that many Germans don't speak standard German. But lots of Germasn understand meanhile a rudimentary English too. Unfortunatelly including all this strange "fuck"-nonsense from the English speaking world too.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wassuwolle? Bissedu selba schuld mit deine ewige gender ainhait und multikulti fielvalt. Haha, kansdu land sage ade, dumm katoffl, lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ciminal, I will not hesistate only a little part of a second, when I will have to stop you. It were anti-Human Nazis like you, who tried to see in Slaws and other human beeings "inferior races". The reason for is clear: Criminal Nazis, like you, are only able to be an inferior quality on their own.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wassu laba?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To ignore intentionally what others say to you will not help you anything. You are dead. Death is boring. What about to become alive?
Click to expand...

It is just common sense to ignore your silly nazi rants.
Your freedom ends where mine begins. Safety is a good base for freedom. You take it away. And you punish also all migrants who contribute to Germany.


----------



## zaangalewa

Bleipriester said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let me say the standard German language - which you can read in  every book - is not a solution. It's more a problem in Germany. Languages have to live and to change. But the mass media today hold languages in a kind of stasis. Our language is meanwhile a  playground of anglicisms and a punching bag for intelllectual superidiots, who try to force people to have to thing what os "politcal correct". For example created thr gender ideology meanwhile constructs, which someone si able to rad but no one is able to speak out any longer. On the other side are dying out languages like Bavarian or Friesian. A very interesting new developement is the new language "Kiez". Most Germans think this is only a kind fo Turkish dialect of the German language - but it is not. It's a new German language with an Old High German grammar. Interesting is it that this language is an urban language. Its birth is parallel in many cities - but not in the area between this cities. The reason for are smart phones. Whatever: When you will speak standard German everyone will understand you - but some students of the German language are frustrated, when they find out that many Germans don't speak standard German. But lots of Germasn understand meanhile a rudimentary English too. Unfortunatelly including all this strange "fuck"-nonsense from the English speaking world too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wassuwolle? Bissedu selba schuld mit deine ewige gender ainhait und multikulti fielvalt. Haha, kansdu land sage ade, dumm katoffl, lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ciminal, I will not hesistate only a little part of a second, when I will have to stop you. It were anti-Human Nazis like you, who tried to see in Slaws and other human beeings "inferior races". The reason for is clear: Criminal Nazis, like you, are only able to be an inferior quality on their own.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wassu laba?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To ignore intentionally what others say to you will not help you anything. You are dead. Death is boring. What about to become alive?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is just common sense to ignore your silly nazi rants.
Click to expand...


Common sense in Germany is: Someone is a criminal right wing extremist - a terrorist too - who tries to encourage other people to murder refugees, politicians and members from NGOs, who help refugees.



> Your freedom ends where mine begins.



Your freedom will end in jail. My freedom will never end.



> Safety is a good base for freedom.



Freedom is a good base for freedom. No one needs you to be free, except to be free from you and your ugly Nazi-ideology.



> You take it away.



When you are in jail the world will be safer.



> And you punish also all migrants who contribute to Germany.



Anti-German: For me it's totally unimportant what you think about Germany and/or me and/or other Germans or the migrants in Germany. I know my country. When we had arrested Hitler, we arrested him unfortunatelly not long enough. I hope no German judge makes the same mistake with you.


----------



## Bleipriester

zaangalewa said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wassuwolle? Bissedu selba schuld mit deine ewige gender ainhait und multikulti fielvalt. Haha, kansdu land sage ade, dumm katoffl, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ciminal, I will not hesistate only a little part of a second, when I will have to stop you. It were anti-Human Nazis like you, who tried to see in Slaws and other human beeings "inferior races". The reason for is clear: Criminal Nazis, like you, are only able to be an inferior quality on their own.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wassu laba?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To ignore intentionally what others say to you will not help you anything. You are dead. Death is boring. What about to become alive?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is just common sense to ignore your silly nazi rants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Common sense in Germany is: Someone is a criminal right wing extremist - a terrorist too - who tries to encourage other people to murder refugees, politicians and members from NGOs, who help refugees.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your freedom ends where mine begins.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your freedom will end in jail. My freedom will never end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Safety is a good base for freedom.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Freedom is a good base for freedom. No one needs you to be free, except to be free from you and your ugly Nazi-ideology.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You take it away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When you are in jail the world will be safer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you punish also all migrants who contribute to Germany.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Anti-German: For me it's totally unimportant what you think about Germany and/or me and/or other Germans or the migrants in Germany. I know my country. When we had arrested Hitler, we arrested him unfortunatelly not long enough. I hope no German judge makes the same mistake with you.
Click to expand...

The guys who arrested Hitler were proud German nationalists. Never could they sleep with someone like you roaming the country.


----------



## zaangalewa

Bleipriester said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ciminal, I will not hesistate only a little part of a second, when I will have to stop you. It were anti-Human Nazis like you, who tried to see in Slaws and other human beeings "inferior races". The reason for is clear: Criminal Nazis, like you, are only able to be an inferior quality on their own.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wassu laba?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To ignore intentionally what others say to you will not help you anything. You are dead. Death is boring. What about to become alive?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is just common sense to ignore your silly nazi rants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Common sense in Germany is: Someone is a criminal right wing extremist - a terrorist too - who tries to encourage other people to murder refugees, politicians and members from NGOs, who help refugees.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your freedom ends where mine begins.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your freedom will end in jail. My freedom will never end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Safety is a good base for freedom.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Freedom is a good base for freedom. No one needs you to be free, except to be free from you and your ugly Nazi-ideology.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You take it away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When you are in jail the world will be safer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you punish also all migrants who contribute to Germany.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Anti-German: For me it's totally unimportant what you think about Germany and/or me and/or other Germans or the migrants in Germany. I know my country. When we had arrested Hitler, we arrested him unfortunatelly not long enough. I hope no German judge makes the same mistake with you.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The guys who arrested Hitler were proud German nationalists. Never could they sleep with someone like you roaming the country.
Click to expand...


Bavarians arrested the rebel Hitler, because he tried to eliminate the legal government of the very young democracy and republic in Bavaria. And to be a Bavarian and to be the same time a German-Prussian nationalist was - and often is today too - an absurde idea for Bavarians.


----------



## Bleipriester

zaangalewa said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wassu laba?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To ignore intentionally what others say to you will not help you anything. You are dead. Death is boring. What about to become alive?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is just common sense to ignore your silly nazi rants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Common sense in Germany is: Someone is a criminal right wing extremist - a terrorist too - who tries to encourage other people to murder refugees, politicians and members from NGOs, who help refugees.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your freedom ends where mine begins.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your freedom will end in jail. My freedom will never end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Safety is a good base for freedom.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Freedom is a good base for freedom. No one needs you to be free, except to be free from you and your ugly Nazi-ideology.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You take it away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When you are in jail the world will be safer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you punish also all migrants who contribute to Germany.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Anti-German: For me it's totally unimportant what you think about Germany and/or me and/or other Germans or the migrants in Germany. I know my country. When we had arrested Hitler, we arrested him unfortunatelly not long enough. I hope no German judge makes the same mistake with you.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The guys who arrested Hitler were proud German nationalists. Never could they sleep with someone like you roaming the country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bavarians arrested the rebel Hitler, because he tried to eliminate the legal government of the very young democracy and republic in Bavaria. And to be a Bavarian and to be the same time a German-Prussian nationalist was - and often is today too - an absurde idea for Bavarians.
Click to expand...

You know that the NSDAP HQ was in Munich, do you?
One of the biggest challenges after 1871 was to overcome the silly differences between north and south. That was why Hitler made that Autobahns, not for tanks that would damage them and can be easily transported by trains without having to maintain them upon arrival. Also, Autobahns ended at the border. But our teacher insisted...
However, the very young democracy carried its death sentence with it all the time: The Versailles Treaty.
Had not Hitler made it, the communists had.


----------



## zaangalewa

Bleipriester said:


> You know that the NSDAP HQ was in Munich, do you?



So what?



> One of the biggest challenges after 1871 was to overcome the silly differences between north and south.



The Prussians (an army with a country)  had conquered in the 19th century one by the next German country and made them all to "colonies of Prussia" - no joke - that's why Bavarians call everyone a Prussian who is nt a Bavarian. Our beloved king made very clear, that he had betrayed us - but the alternative was a war with the Prussians, which Bavarians were not able to win.



> That was why Hitler made that Autobahns,



Good grief - you have not only a little idea about the reality in Nazi-Germany. In 1933 the Nazis had opened the KZ Dachau - the prototype for all other concentration camps, with then famous sentence "Work makes free". The people thought it has to do with resocialisation - but it meant to use hard work as an instrument for murder. The Autobahnen? An alternative concept. The first  Autobahn was opened from Konrad Adenauer long before Hitler proclaimed this idea for himselve. Hitler made a kind of "pyramid building" out of this project. "Work" was an instrument for to kill people in KZs ... or to bring people in a situation, where they were not able to think on their own. The christian "ora et labora et lege" was not what the Nazis did. The christian idea was everyone is also able to pray while working. Somhow to work is to pray on its own. The lazy Nazis did let others work and exhausted them in this way. The Nazis made stress. In a most simple case someone had to dig holes and others had to fill the holes again. And this all was financed with debts, while no one had any idea how to pay back this debts. War was because of such projects nearly inevitable - everything what Hitler did, made a new war to a plausible solution.



> not for tanks that would damage them and can be easily transported by trains without having to maintain them upon arrival.



The soldiers in world war 2 used their feet, they used bicycles and horses and so on - and yes - sometimes tanks too. Much to less tanks to be able to win this war. I'm nearly sure Hitler did not plan to win a war - he planed only to do a war.



> Also, Autobahns ended at the border. But our teacher insisted...



When you imagine the Autobahnen of the Third Empire then you have to imagine empty streets.



> However, the very young democracy carried its death sentence with it all the time: The Versailles Treaty.
> Had not Hitler made it, the communists had.



Why for heavens sake do you not let it be to say such a totally stupid nonsense about the very complex problems around world war 1+2? I do not think you realize, what you try to speak about.


----------



## Bleipriester

zaangalewa said:


> Why for heavens sake do you not let it be to say such a totally stupid nonsense about the very complex problems around world war 1+2? I have the feeling you have not only a little idea what you try to speak about.


History is history, whether you like it or not.
You think we are stupid but we are smart enough to be able to follow the many elections back then and draw conclusions from it.

Reichstagswahl Mai 1924 – Wikipedia

You think the treaty was great but it was shit that did not even allow Germany to protect its brains´ patents. It did not allow a domestic financial policy, like today. It did not allow a real military. It did not allow waters to be German. It was a gag and a dog lead. Someone had to do away with this.


----------



## zaangalewa

Bleipriester said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why for heavens sake do you not let it be to say such a totally stupid nonsense about the very complex problems around world war 1+2? I have the feeling you have not only a little idea what you try to speak about.
> 
> 
> 
> History is history, whether you like it or not.
> You think we are stupid but we are smart enough to be able to follow the many elections back then and draw conclusions from it.
> 
> Reichstagswahl Mai 1924 – Wikipedia
> 
> You think the treaty was great but it was shit that did not even allow Germany to protect its brains´ patents. It did not allow a domestic financial policy, like today. It did not allow a real military. It did not allow waters to be German. It was a gag and a dog lead. Someone had to do away with this.
Click to expand...


You answered with this idiotic stereotypes, while I had not finished my answer. Very short clear sentence: One day a man will have to kill you, when you will continue with your wrong way. What a poor guy.


----------



## Bleipriester

zaangalewa said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why for heavens sake do you not let it be to say such a totally stupid nonsense about the very complex problems around world war 1+2? I have the feeling you have not only a little idea what you try to speak about.
> 
> 
> 
> History is history, whether you like it or not.
> You think we are stupid but we are smart enough to be able to follow the many elections back then and draw conclusions from it.
> 
> Reichstagswahl Mai 1924 – Wikipedia
> 
> You think the treaty was great but it was shit that did not even allow Germany to protect its brains´ patents. It did not allow a domestic financial policy, like today. It did not allow a real military. It did not allow waters to be German. It was a gag and a dog lead. Someone had to do away with this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You answered with this idiot6ic stereotypes while I had not finished my answer. Very short: One day a men will have to kill you when you continue with your wrong way. What a poor guy.
Click to expand...

Don´t make me cause a red footprint on the road. Your permanent personal attacks are now reaching the limit.


----------



## zaangalewa

Bleipriester said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why for heavens sake do you not let it be to say such a totally stupid nonsense about the very complex problems around world war 1+2? I have the feeling you have not only a little idea what you try to speak about.
> 
> 
> 
> History is history, whether you like it or not.
> You think we are stupid but we are smart enough to be able to follow the many elections back then and draw conclusions from it.
> 
> Reichstagswahl Mai 1924 – Wikipedia
> 
> You think the treaty was great but it was shit that did not even allow Germany to protect its brains´ patents. It did not allow a domestic financial policy, like today. It did not allow a real military. It did not allow waters to be German. It was a gag and a dog lead. Someone had to do away with this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You answered with this idiot6ic stereotypes while I had not finished my answer. Very short: One day a men will have to kill you when you continue with your wrong way. What a poor guy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don´t make me cause a red footprint on the road.
Click to expand...


A what?



> Your permanent personal attacks are now reaching the limit.



My "attacks" are a result of your extremistic criminal attitudes. Switch on your brain and try to save as well not only your own life here on planet Earth - as well as your soul and the following life in the other world. U-n-b-e-l-i-e-v-a-b-l-e that you speak continously the worst nonsense to me - including propaganda for mass-murder - and when you get a clear answer, then you like to hide yourselve in the role of a helpless victim. When only one person in the world takes you serios and is unfortunatelly doing, what you propagate, then you will perhaps go forever to hell - completely independent from anything what any law maker or judge on this planet here will say or not say to you. Start to think. And beg god for grace.


----------



## Baron

Trizub said:


> xyz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xyz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those aren't the 3 leading TV channels. They're all news channels.
> 
> 
> 
> NTV is not even Ukrainian, it's Russian and owned by Gazprom.
> 
> Actually it used to be pretty good before Putin and the Russian state ransacked it with the FSB and eventually bought it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> NY Times belongs to  Carlos Slim, a Mexican billionaire . Also the paper is owned by The New York Times Company, which is publicly traded and is controlled by the *Sulzberger* family through a dual-class share structure.
> who owns New York Times - Google Search
> 
> Who of those are Russians and who works for Gazprom? You clowns go educate yourself before posting your next piece of BS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What does that have to do with Russian TV station NTV?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Indeed. Stratford making a fool of himself as usual.
Click to expand...


Is it a normal communication way to insult an opponents in 'democratic' Ukraine?


----------



## Trizub

Baron said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xyz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xyz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those aren't the 3 leading TV channels. They're all news channels.
> 
> 
> 
> NTV is not even Ukrainian, it's Russian and owned by Gazprom.
> 
> Actually it used to be pretty good before Putin and the Russian state ransacked it with the FSB and eventually bought it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> NY Times belongs to  Carlos Slim, a Mexican billionaire . Also the paper is owned by The New York Times Company, which is publicly traded and is controlled by the *Sulzberger* family through a dual-class share structure.
> who owns New York Times - Google Search
> 
> Who of those are Russians and who works for Gazprom? You clowns go educate yourself before posting your next piece of BS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What does that have to do with Russian TV station NTV?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Indeed. Stratford making a fool of himself as usual.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is it a normal communication way to insult an opponents in 'democratic' Ukraine?
Click to expand...


That happens in every democratic country, which living in Trump's America you should know.

Insulting Putin in Russia usually leads to unfortunate consequences though.


----------



## Bleipriester

zaangalewa said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why for heavens sake do you not let it be to say such a totally stupid nonsense about the very complex problems around world war 1+2? I have the feeling you have not only a little idea what you try to speak about.
> 
> 
> 
> History is history, whether you like it or not.
> You think we are stupid but we are smart enough to be able to follow the many elections back then and draw conclusions from it.
> 
> Reichstagswahl Mai 1924 – Wikipedia
> 
> You think the treaty was great but it was shit that did not even allow Germany to protect its brains´ patents. It did not allow a domestic financial policy, like today. It did not allow a real military. It did not allow waters to be German. It was a gag and a dog lead. Someone had to do away with this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You answered with this idiot6ic stereotypes while I had not finished my answer. Very short: One day a men will have to kill you when you continue with your wrong way. What a poor guy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don´t make me cause a red footprint on the road.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A what?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your permanent personal attacks are now reaching the limit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My "attacks" are a result of your extremistic criminal attitudes. Switch on your brain and try to save as well not only your own life here on planet Earth - as well as your soul and the following life in the other world. U-n-b-e-l-i-e-v-a-b-l-e that you speak continously the worst nonsense to me - including propaganda for mass-murder - and when you get a clear answer, then you like to hide yourselve in the role of a helpless victim. When only one person in the world takes you serios and is unfortunatelly doing, what you propagate, then you will perhaps go forever to hell - completely independent from anything what any law maker or judge on this planet here will say or not say to you. Start to think. And beg god for grace.
Click to expand...

Naval mines. It think of naval mines.


----------



## Baron

Trizub said:


> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xyz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xyz said:
> 
> 
> 
> NTV is not even Ukrainian, it's Russian and owned by Gazprom.
> 
> Actually it used to be pretty good before Putin and the Russian state ransacked it with the FSB and eventually bought it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NY Times belongs to  Carlos Slim, a Mexican billionaire . Also the paper is owned by The New York Times Company, which is publicly traded and is controlled by the *Sulzberger* family through a dual-class share structure.
> who owns New York Times - Google Search
> 
> Who of those are Russians and who works for Gazprom? You clowns go educate yourself before posting your next piece of BS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What does that have to do with Russian TV station NTV?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Indeed. Stratford making a fool of himself as usual.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is it a normal communication way to insult an opponents in 'democratic' Ukraine?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That happens in every democratic country, which living in Trump's America you should know.
> 
> Insulting Putin in Russia usually leads to unfortunate consequences though.
Click to expand...


And speaking of Russian language in Ukraine to prison or murder


----------



## zaangalewa

Bleipriester said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why for heavens sake do you not let it be to say such a totally stupid nonsense about the very complex problems around world war 1+2? I have the feeling you have not only a little idea what you try to speak about.
> 
> 
> 
> History is history, whether you like it or not.
> You think we are stupid but we are smart enough to be able to follow the many elections back then and draw conclusions from it.
> 
> Reichstagswahl Mai 1924 – Wikipedia
> 
> You think the treaty was great but it was shit that did not even allow Germany to protect its brains´ patents. It did not allow a domestic financial policy, like today. It did not allow a real military. It did not allow waters to be German. It was a gag and a dog lead. Someone had to do away with this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You answered with this idiot6ic stereotypes while I had not finished my answer. Very short: One day a men will have to kill you when you continue with your wrong way. What a poor guy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don´t make me cause a red footprint on the road.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A what?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your permanent personal attacks are now reaching the limit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My "attacks" are a result of your extremistic criminal attitudes. Switch on your brain and try to save as well not only your own life here on planet Earth - as well as your soul and the following life in the other world. U-n-b-e-l-i-e-v-a-b-l-e that you speak continously the worst nonsense to me - including propaganda for mass-murder - and when you get a clear answer, then you like to hide yourselve in the role of a helpless victim. When only one person in the world takes you serios and is unfortunatelly doing, what you propagate, then you will perhaps go forever to hell - completely independent from anything what any law maker or judge on this planet here will say or not say to you. Start to think. And beg god for grace.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Naval mines. It think of naval mines.
Click to expand...


?


----------



## Trizub

Baron said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xyz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> NY Times belongs to  Carlos Slim, a Mexican billionaire . Also the paper is owned by The New York Times Company, which is publicly traded and is controlled by the *Sulzberger* family through a dual-class share structure.
> who owns New York Times - Google Search
> 
> Who of those are Russians and who works for Gazprom? You clowns go educate yourself before posting your next piece of BS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What does that have to do with Russian TV station NTV?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Indeed. Stratford making a fool of himself as usual.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is it a normal communication way to insult an opponents in 'democratic' Ukraine?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That happens in every democratic country, which living in Trump's America you should know.
> 
> Insulting Putin in Russia usually leads to unfortunate consequences though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And speaking of Russian language in Ukraine to prison or murder
Click to expand...


You're just being silly. Zelensky is a Russian speaker from Eastern Ukraine.


----------



## Stratford57

Baron said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xyz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> NY Times belongs to  Carlos Slim, a Mexican billionaire . Also the paper is owned by The New York Times Company, which is publicly traded and is controlled by the *Sulzberger* family through a dual-class share structure.
> who owns New York Times - Google Search
> 
> Who of those are Russians and who works for Gazprom? You clowns go educate yourself before posting your next piece of BS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What does that have to do with Russian TV station NTV?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Indeed. Stratford making a fool of himself as usual.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is it a normal communication way to insult an opponents in 'democratic' Ukraine?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That happens in every democratic country, which living in Trump's America you should know.
> 
> Insulting Putin in Russia usually leads to unfortunate consequences though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And speaking of Russian language in Ukraine to prison or murder
Click to expand...


Everything Ukraine has been producing since Obama/Soros 2014 coup is hate to Russia (who have the same blood!) and Nazis.


----------



## Trizub

Stratford57 said:


> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xyz said:
> 
> 
> 
> What does that have to do with Russian TV station NTV?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed. Stratford making a fool of himself as usual.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is it a normal communication way to insult an opponents in 'democratic' Ukraine?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That happens in every democratic country, which living in Trump's America you should know.
> 
> Insulting Putin in Russia usually leads to unfortunate consequences though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And speaking of Russian language in Ukraine to prison or murder
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Everything Ukraine has been producing since Obama/Soros 2014 coup is hate to Russia (who have the same blood!) and Nazis.
Click to expand...


The Russian bot returns. Unfortunately not reprogrammed still spouting the same nonsense.


----------



## Baron

Stratford57 said:


> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xyz said:
> 
> 
> 
> What does that have to do with Russian TV station NTV?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed. Stratford making a fool of himself as usual.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is it a normal communication way to insult an opponents in 'democratic' Ukraine?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That happens in every democratic country, which living in Trump's America you should know.
> 
> Insulting Putin in Russia usually leads to unfortunate consequences though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And speaking of Russian language in Ukraine to prison or murder
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Everything Ukraine has been producing since Obama/Soros 2014 coup is hate to Russia (who have the same blood!) and Nazis.
Click to expand...


Plus $$$$ for NWO


----------



## Trizub

Baron said:


> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed. Stratford making a fool of himself as usual.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it a normal communication way to insult an opponents in 'democratic' Ukraine?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That happens in every democratic country, which living in Trump's America you should know.
> 
> Insulting Putin in Russia usually leads to unfortunate consequences though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And speaking of Russian language in Ukraine to prison or murder
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Everything Ukraine has been producing since Obama/Soros 2014 coup is hate to Russia (who have the same blood!) and Nazis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Plus $$$$ for NWO
Click to expand...


Of course, you mustn't forget that old lie.


----------

